# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  ODBROJAVANJE 2/2013

## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (4)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag
Lana77, PFC Prag, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (2)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
tikki, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET; 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI) 18.09.
Loly, Cito, IVF /ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 19.09.
tina_julija, VV, IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI/TESA) 20.09.
valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 23.09.
slonica tonica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 23.09.
nina977, PFC Prag (nakon 3xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
orhideja., VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 25.09.
PapigaCapo, Cito, AIH (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH)  
monika2208, Pronatal, IVF (nakon 1xIVF,1xFET) 27.09.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
žužy, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xAIH); arlena, VV, 1. IVF

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
M@tt, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);

ON-GO  
9/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF);
bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); 
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET);
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); 
MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);
miny, PFC Prag, FET; mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF);
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); Noemi, VV, 1. IVF;
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); saan, VV, 1. IVF; 
sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF);
Tasha1971, Petrova, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; Vaki, VV, 1.IVF

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF): Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, Ledamo, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, PetraP, piki, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## Loly

Bubi  :Klap:  za listu!
Još samo 4 ipo dana!

----------


## BHany

Ha! konačno sam ulovila i prelomila temu  :Wink: 

Sretno, sretno, sretno svima!

 :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*IvanaIWC* teško je svima... i nama i njima. Njihove su želje jednako velike ko i naše. Kako se ponašati? Najvažnije da ste iskreni jedan prema drugome (ne držite tugu u sebi, pričajte, pričajte i pričajte), zajedno ste u tome, volite se i ne gubite nadu nikad! Evo postupak vam je na vratima, samo hrabro, prvi i najgori je prošao, sad je vrijeme za nove pobjede!  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

BHany  :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek za listu bravo i nek se napokon pocne puniti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Punoooooo srece svima u postupcima :-

----------


## arlena

Bubi  :Kiss: 
Punkcija bila u srijedu,dobila 9  :Shock:  jajnih stanica  :Smile:  
Prezivjela sam,vise sam se bojala neg sto je zapravo bilo nepodnosljivo. Danas smo se vozili 3 satazagreba da nam kazu da ce transfer biti 5. dan tj. u ponedjeljak  :Laughing: 
Al neka ,bar znam da se dobro razvijaju  :Smile: 

Svima puuuno srece za velike bete

----------


## amazonka

Svim čekalicama koječega želim puno puno puno sreće.
IvanaIWC, dobrodošla i samo hrabro dalje.
Ovo je bio tek prvi postupak.
Hvala na divnom filmiću...

----------


## tetadoktor

evo po jedan  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

za BHany i za bubekicu  :Cool: 

vrijednice naše  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Koji je razlog otvaranja novog odbrojavanja? Nije da mi smeta.. Samo pitam..  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Koji je razlog otvaranja novog odbrojavanja? Nije da mi smeta.. Samo pitam..


Velik broj postova pa se stara tema kljuca i brise, kako bi se oslobodilo mjesta.

----------


## tikki

Arlena, sretno u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> Arlena, sretno u ponedjeljak


Hvala 
a vidim ti sitno brojis  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## žužy

Čuvam našeg malog smrzleka,beta za dva tjedna  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

> Čuvam našeg malog smrzleka,beta za dva tjedna


sretno draga!!!!! Vrijeme je da svi nazdravimo u tvoje ime  :pivo:

----------


## tikki

> sretno draga!!!!! Vrijeme je da svi nazdravimo u tvoje ime


Asolutno, veliki -veeeeliki- potpis ~~~~~

----------


## lara39+

*žužy* draga sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

Žužy sretno,za ogromnu betu :pivo:

----------


## žužy

:Kiss:  drage moje!
Uf,ni mi bilo svejedno čekati da mi jave,još sam bila sama samcata gore...ali sad ga mama čuva i tu mu je najbolje  :pivo:

----------


## lara39+

:pivo:

----------


## tina29

*žužy* sretno do neba i natrag!!! da nam javiš za dva tjedna najljepše moguče vijesti!  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

> drage moje!
> Uf,ni mi bilo svejedno čekati da mi jave,još sam bila sama samcata gore...ali sad ga mama čuva i tu mu je najbolje


i nedaj mu nigdi narednih 9 mj!!!!!!!!!!
SRETNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :pivo:  DRŽIMO TI  :fige:  JA I MOJ MALI!

----------


## Muma

> drage moje!
> Uf,ni mi bilo svejedno čekati da mi jave,još sam bila sama samcata gore...ali sad ga mama čuva i tu mu je najbolje


Čuvaj ga još 9 mjeseci!!!  :fige:   :pivo:   :Kiss:

----------


## orhideja.

> Čuvam našeg malog smrzleka,beta za dva tjedna


Sretno draga   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## željkica

A di nam se Frćka sakrila?

----------


## Zeljka33

Bravo za listu  :Naklon: 

Žužy sretnoooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss: 

svim trudilicama i čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Bubi hvala  :Wink:  jesi ti krenula?

Zuzy ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Zuzy sretno :Smile: 
Svim curama zelim puno srece, Tikki jos samo tri dana i zelim ti od srca da ugledas lijepu betu.

----------


## jojo

može mala pomoć?? jučer mi je bio 7 dc i primjetila sam pojačan iscjedak ( kao ovulacijska sluz). neznam bili trebala biti zabrinuta - inače na gonalima i orgalutranu sam. sutra mi je drugi uzv a na prvom je dr vidjela više malih folikula i dva veća, na svakoj strani po jedan.
izvinite ako je off topić.

----------


## sissy75

jojo mislim da to nije ništa zabrinjavajuće,u prošlom postupku je i meni bilo tako,pitala sam dr. na drugoj folikulometriji a on mi je odgovorio-to je dobro i nastavilo se sve do punkcije,tad se malo i čudio koliko ima iscjetka ali sve je bilo ok i nakon punkcije je stalo,posli je opet krenilo zbog utrića  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> jojo mislim da to nije ništa zabrinjavajuće,u prošlom postupku je i meni bilo tako,pitala sam dr. na drugoj folikulometriji a on mi je odgovorio-to je dobro i nastavilo se sve do punkcije,tad se malo i čudio koliko ima iscjetka ali sve je bilo ok i nakon punkcije je stalo,posli je opet krenilo zbog utrića


hvala ti sissy. evo danas nema ništa.vidit ćemo sutra na uzv kakva je situacija!

----------


## sissy75

sretno i nek lijepo rastu

----------


## kameleon

vatra, kako si ti??
će te pustiti doma ili još ostaješ!?!?! :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim betočekalicama!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Bubi hvala  jesi ti krenula?
> 
> Zuzy ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Nisam jos mila, cekam m za cca tjedan dana.

Zuzy ~~~~~~~~~~
Jojo, iscjedak je normalan, meni krenuo 6dc, to je posljedica rasta estradiola.

----------


## jejja

za smrzlica  :pivo: 
vatra sta se desava jesu te pustili doma?? 
nek nam ovo novo odbrojavanje bude popunjenije plusekima nego ono prvo... meni je 53 dc , trenutno na duphicima i jajnici me ubijaju, rasturaju, bole na svaki pokret.. jos 11 dana pa prestajem i s njima i cekam M... a onda se nadam da ce se endic zadebljavati..

----------


## Frćka

> A di nam se Frćka sakrila?


Viruckam ja vas svako toliko, baš sam došla vidjet jel Žužy imala transfer! Bravo Žužy, za dobitni!!!  :fige: 
Ostalim curama isto!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Željkice, riječi su mi nekako zapele pa samo čitam...
Šaljem ti ogromnu  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Došla sam vam ponovno svima poželjeti puno puno sreće i da što prije objavite plusić!

*jojo* ja sam nakon tko zna koliko godina prvi put imala pravi egg-white 8dc u stimulaciji - dobitnoj  :fige: 
*jejja* a joj, načekat ćeš seeeee, nek ti što prije prođe taj maxi ciklus!
*bubek* ajde još malo pa da i tebe ponovno stimuliraju, samo ovaj put neka bude drugačiji ishod! A smrzlići nek čekaju koju godinu!

----------


## Loly

11 dnt trodnevnih mrvica, brevacid primila u utorak, jel rano za jedan testić popodne? Nadam se da ću se uspjeti oduprijeti  :iskušenje: , ali prstići me svrbe  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Frćka* al nekako fali tvoja vedrina tu,u kakvoj si fazi?

*sretno cure!!!!!!!*

----------


## snupi

curke za sto vise pozitivnih beta i trudnoca!!!

----------


## žužy

Da frčkice,fali tvoja vedrina  :Kiss: 
Jesen stiže,u kojoj si fazi?
Loly,rekla bi da nije rano,navali  :fige:

----------


## s_iva

Tikki   :fige:

----------


## s_iva

> 11 dnt trodnevnih mrvica, brevacid primila u utorak, jel rano za jedan testić popodne? Nadam se da ću se uspjeti oduprijeti , ali prstići me svrbe


Nije rano, navali!

----------


## ARIANM

Evo i ja se konačno ohrabrila i idem po svoje smrzleke. Nije me dugo bilo,tako da nisam u toku pa ću svima kolektivo poželjeti sreću,kome god za što treba!!!!!!!!!
Kako mi je ovo prvi FET molim samo cure koje imaju više iskustva da mi obajsne kako to funkcionira. Danas mi je 12dc i folikul je 19mm,u srijedu opet uzv. Znam da se prati kad je prirodna ovulacija,al što se dogodi onda ako sad u srijedu na uzv doktor vidi recimo da sam već ovulirala?? Ide li onda štoperica? Ide li ikako štoperica? Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## amazonka

ARIANM, želim ti puno sreće!!! :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Ja prije napravila test, minus ko kuća, ali tješim se da je još rano, ujutro ili u srijedu idem po betu!

----------


## boss

loly ja nevjerujem tim testovima , izvadi betu ona je jedina sigurna .

----------


## orhideja.

> Evo i ja se konačno ohrabrila i idem po svoje smrzleke. Nije me dugo bilo,tako da nisam u toku pa ću svima kolektivo poželjeti sreću,kome god za što treba!!!!!!!!!
> Kako mi je ovo prvi FET molim samo cure koje imaju više iskustva da mi obajsne kako to funkcionira. Danas mi je 12dc i folikul je 19mm,u srijedu opet uzv. Znam da se prati kad je prirodna ovulacija,al što se dogodi onda ako sad u srijedu na uzv doktor vidi recimo da sam već ovulirala?? Ide li onda štoperica? Ide li ikako štoperica? Hvala unaprijed.


Pozdrav i puno sreće ti  želim. 
I ja sam imala 1.FET danas je 4dnt. 
 FET ti se radi 3 ili 5  nakon ovulacije (ovisi kad si prošli postupak imala transfer 3. ili 5.dan od punkcije)značio ako si imala 5.dan onda će ti i sada nakon ovulacije 5-ti dan biti FET...sretno to još jednom.

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala na odgovoru,molim te reci mi samo jel ide štoperica onda?

----------


## tina_julija

> Ja prije napravila test, minus ko kuća, ali tješim se da je još rano, ujutro ili u srijedu idem po betu!


Grlim! Jos nije gotovo i moj je bio minus, ali dok brojkice ne vidimo jos smo trudne!  :Kiss:

----------


## lara39+

> Ja prije napravila test, minus ko kuća, ali tješim se da je još rano, ujutro ili u srijedu idem po betu!



*Loly* draga nema predaje,ajde po betu.sretno  :Love: 

ja test neću raditi jel me zadnji put koštao živaca.


*tina_julija* čekamo betu. sretno  :Love:

----------


## žužy

orhideja.,neznam kak je drugdje ali u Petrovoj evo nisam dobila štopericu.Kao što si rekla,prati se folikul,išla sam tri dana za redom i treči dan ga nije bilo i taj dan su računali kao ovulaciju.Tvoj je poprilični,moglo bi bit da ga u srijedu više nebude.Na kolko mm ti inače pucaju i koristiš li možda lh trakice za pračenje O?

----------


## željkica

> Ja prije napravila test, minus ko kuća, ali tješim se da je još rano, ujutro ili u srijedu idem po betu!


nemoj nas ljutit ne prihvaćamo minus!

----------


## tina_julija

> nemoj nas ljutit ne prihvaćamo minus!


Na zapovjed, sefice!  :Cool:

----------


## ARIANM

> orhideja.,neznam kak je drugdje ali u Petrovoj evo nisam dobila štopericu.Kao što si rekla,prati se folikul,išla sam tri dana za redom i treči dan ga nije bilo i taj dan su računali kao ovulaciju.Tvoj je poprilični,moglo bi bit da ga u srijedu više nebude.Na kolko mm ti inače pucaju i koristiš li možda lh trakice za pračenje O?


U prirodnom ciklusu ne znam,uvijek su do sad bili ili klomifeni ili stimulacija tako da prirodni nikad nismo pratili,al O bude uvijek oko 14 dc jer sam pratila s trakicama. Hvala Žužy,vidim ti si tamo blizu mog kraja,ja sam iz Čk  :Smile:  A mirovanje nakon Fet-a? Nisam ni nakon IVF-a nešto mirovala,al sad planiram malat stan i pravit ajvar...

----------


## tikki

Ja u FET nisam dobila štopericu, samo smo pratili na uzv kada je bila O, i onda 5 dana nakon je bio transfer.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja u FET nisam dobila štopericu, samo smo pratili na uzv kada je bila O, i onda 5 dana nakon je bio transfer.


*tikki* kad vadiš betu? čekaš baš srijedu pa da proslavimo na kavici ili budeš ranije?

----------


## tikki

E cure, sad sam čistila malo po ladici i skužila na dnu dvije hrpice LH testića. Jednima je nažalost istekao rok u 3/2013  :Sad:  a drugima istiće u 10/2013. Tih imam 20 kom. Bilo bi mi žao da propadnu, pa pls javite kome treba i koliko kom. Mogu ih uzet na zg kavicu ili poslat poštom.

----------


## tikki

Blubella, čekam srijedu. To će biti 11dpt 5dn. Ako kojim čudom bude pozitivna da možemo slavit  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

držim palčeve  :fige:

----------


## žužy

[QUOTE=ARIANM;2481157]U prirodnom ciklusu ne znam,uvijek su do sad bili ili klomifeni ili stimulacija tako da prirodni nikad nismo pratili,al O bude uvijek oko 14 dc jer sam pratila s trakicama. Hvala Žužy,vidim ti si tamo blizu mog kraja,ja sam iz Čk  :Smile:  A mirovanje nakon Fet-a? Nisam ni nakon IVF-a nešto mirovala,al sad planiram malat stan i pravit ajvar...[/
QUOTE]
Hej draga,tebi sam u biti odgovarala,sory  na preimenovanju  :Smile: 
Da,skoro pa smo susjede..
Kaj se tiče mirovanja,pa rekla bi da je kao i nakon svakog ET-a,možda i lakše jer nema punkcije pa je i stanje u jajnicima i dolje opčenito mirnije.Al da baš moraš malati, :lool: ,možda da ipak odgodiš..jedino ak planiraš nadgledati samo!Nego, ja sam se pripremila i složila ajvar dan prije transfera  :Grin: 
Sad laganica.

----------


## ARIANM

Što se tiče malanja nadgledat ću više-manje,al znaš kako je onda to puuuuno čišćenja, a ovo mi sad jedina prilika jer sam doma a inače od posla ne stignem nikako. A što se ajvara tiče tako ću i ja najprije dan prije transfera da se rješim,a za čišćenje mi možda bude dobar izgovor da si pozovem neku pomoć  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

meni je dr. nakon fet-a zabranio samo intenzivne treninge i sex, sve ostalo je bilo dopusteno, cak i pozeljno (npr. pjevanje u zboru).

----------


## orhideja.

> Hvala na odgovoru,molim te reci mi samo jel ide štoperica onda?


ne, nema štoperice. ja sam išla 3cd, pa 10dc, pa fet 14dc i to je to  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

neke klinike daju stopericu u FET-u, mozda da pitas na vinogradskoj...

----------


## riba76

Tikki,držim fige,kakvi su simptomu?

----------


## tonkica

Arianm ja sam sad zadnje imala FET u Petrovoj i dobila sam stopericu, sretno i neka bude uspjesno.

----------


## Konfuzija

Prijavljujem i više nego propisno poduplanu beturinu, nakon 5 ICSI-ja, 2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu, 1 misseda i 1 biokemijske.  :Smile: 

Vibrice, figice i molitve svim poznatim i nepoznatim božanstvima su veoma dobrodošle!!!  :Smile:

----------


## biska

> Prijavljujem i više nego propisno poduplanu beturinu, nakon 5 ICSI-ja, 2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu, 1 misseda i 1 biokemijske. 
> 
> Vibrice, figice i molitve svim poznatim i nepoznatim božanstvima su veoma dobrodošle!!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Jupiiii, bravo Konfuzija!!!! Tak se to radi!!!

----------


## Bluebella

Konfuzija  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo!!!

----------


## Loly

> Prijavljujem i više nego propisno poduplanu beturinu, nakon 5 ICSI-ja, 2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu, 1 misseda i 1 biokemijske. 
> 
> Vibrice, figice i molitve svim poznatim i nepoznatim božanstvima su veoma dobrodošle!!!


Bravo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam od srca!

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Bravo Konfuzija,čestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilan slijed!

----------


## jejja

Cestitam konfuzija  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Bravo Konfuzija, čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!!

----------


## žužy

tina_julija,Loly,  :fige:   :fige:  do neba za danas!
Prigodno otvaram šank,imate na usluzi nešto kratko da nazdravimo za Konfuziju,potom  :pivo:  malo kuhanog vina s puno cimeta ko voli (ako je i kod vas zahladilo ko kod mene)...a za spavalice,tu je friško kuhana kavica,još se puši!
Svaki fingerfoods je dobrodošao  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

konfuzija čestitke!!!! Nek ti T bude doooooosssaaaadnnnaaaa i mirna svih preostalih 8 mj.!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube

Konfuzija, čestitam!!!   :Very Happy:  :Bouncing:   :pivo: 
Navijam, vibram, držim fige za dalje!

----------


## Kadauna

KOnfuzija, čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

Zuzy, hvala za napitke, svega ću ja pomalo. 

Cure, koje danas testove radite, bete vadite, punkcije ili transfere imate  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, cestitam i vibram za dalje! divna vijest!
*tina_julija, loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Konfuzija čestitke!!!!!

Molim cure za pomoć. Sutra mi je uzv za Fet,sutra je 14dc,a 12dc folikul je bio 19mm. Mali mi se razbolio i nemam ga kome ostaviti sutra,bake nema,mm na putu i vraća se sutra popodne. Zvala sam doktora da pitam dal je jako bitno doći točno na dan ili mogu u čet,al ga nema pa mi sestra rekla da bi bilo dobro,ali ako baš ne mogu.......ne znam sad što napraviti,O će po svemu sudeći biti sutra i ako zakasnim i dođem u čet jel to jako bitno??? Ne bi htjela ugroziti tijek postupka a sutra jednostavno ne znam kako da izvedem da dođem do Zg....što vi mislite??? Ja nisam nikako pametna.

----------


## s_iva

Konfuzija čestitke!!!

----------


## lara39+

*Konfuzija*   čestitam !!!

----------


## tina_julija

Konfuzija, cestitke od srca! Moja beta je propisno negativna...  :Sad:

----------


## biska

> Konfuzija, cestitke od srca! Moja beta je propisno negativna...


tina_julija, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Konfuzija cestitam, bravo  :Smile: 
Tina_Julija jako mi je žao

----------


## snupi

tina_julija jako mi je zao!! Konfuzija navijamo za dalje!!

----------


## orhideja.

Konfuzija cestitam, bravo  :Very Happy: 
Tina_Julija  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Muma

Čestitike *Konfuzija*!!!  :Very Happy:  I još malo za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*tina_julija* žao mi je, šaljem zagrljaje  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Loly

Krv izvađena, čekam rezultate da potvrde jučerašnji minus, pa da krenemo u nove pobjede!
*Tina_julija*  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*Konfuzija* cestitam, bravo!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

Hvala i puse svima!  :Smile: 
*Loly*, nadam se da uskoro stiže demanti minusa!

----------


## tina_julija

Loly, drzim fige!! Kad saznajes rezultate?

----------


## željkica

*Loly* da beta ipak bude velika!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

Beta 1  :Sad:  Fala cure na vibrama i potpori. Zelim vam svim puno srece, ja cu uzeti malo duzi odmor za dusu i tijelo.

----------


## corinaII

Loly draga moja  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

*Loly*  :Love: , mislim da te sad ni jedna moja riječ ne može utješit!

----------


## tina_julija

Loly, grlim! Bas sam mislila da ces ti uspjet... Kvragu! Odmori se i hrabro dalje! Nadam se da cemo opet isto...  :Wink:

----------


## lara39+

Loly draga bas mi je zao, drz se,odmori malo i u nove pobjede.

----------


## jejja

tina_julija, loly zao mi je cure  :Sad:  ne odustajte, doci ce i vas plusic kad tad..

ja sam danas bila na UZ jer me opet desni jajnik ubija, 54dc mi je, endo 8-9 i žuto tijelo 3 (cm?) na desnom jajniku.. zbunjeni i ja i doktorica.. endo je vjerojatno takav zbog estrofema koji sam uzimala 10 dana do prije 5 dana kad sam presla na duphaston ali zuto tijelo je tu sto znaci da sam imala O, sto je kod mene ono, cudo jel.. E sad ja bi duphice trebala uzimat jos 9 dana a dr kaze da je mala ali moguca sansa da se nesto ulovilo kad je bila O ali je prerano da bi se ista znalo.. moram iduci tjedan nazvat da se ona pokusa savjetovat s dr mpo da li da produzim progesteron jos neko vrijeme ili ne.. u slucaju da se cudom nesto primilo (a sanse su kao 1%) ako prestanem s progesteronom mogla bi prokrvariti jel tako??
ikakav savjet? ne vjerujem da sam T , ali je li zaista moguce da su estrofem i duphici sve to tako divno poslozili da mi je cak i O bila?? i to tako kasno (cca 50dc??)

----------


## lara39+

Danas sam cila bljak, sad sam tek potonila skroz

----------


## žužy

Uf *Loly*,zar i ti... :Shock:  :Sad:  Pa kaj je to...
*jejja*,sve je moguče,nema pravila... :fige:  da se onih 1% mogučnosti, pretvori u plusić na testu!
*lara*,drži nam se.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Jejja, ajmo redom..
Super za o!!!! To je za pocetak.
Ako prestanes s duphicima, mogla bi procuriti, duphice bi trebalo produziti na cca 14dpo i onda napraviti test (izvaditi betu). Ono sto se meni ne svidja je endo 8-9mm, nakon toliko hormona i ovulacije mi se to cini tanko.

----------


## jojo

loly draga, nema riči koja te sada može utješit, samo ti šaljem jedan  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Loly, tina_julija grlim vas jako cure moje!  :Love:   :Love:  ne znam uopće što bih pametno rekla, nekako mi ništa nema smisla... držte se drage moje.

Ja sam jutros piškila testić, znatiželja je bila prevelika, a bijelina na testiću još vrća... Sutra je beta...

Konfuzija, čestitke od srca i držim fige za dalje!

----------


## tonkica

Loly jako mi je zao

----------


## tina_julija

> Loly, tina_julija grlim vas jako cure moje!   ne znam uopće što bih pametno rekla, nekako mi ništa nema smisla... držte se drage moje.
> 
> Ja sam jutros piškila testić, znatiželja je bila prevelika, a bijelina na testiću još vrća... Sutra je beta...
> 
> Konfuzija, čestitke od srca i držim fige za dalje!


Tikki popravi nam prosjek! Drzim fige!

----------


## jejja

> Ono sto se meni ne svidja je endo 8-9mm, nakon toliko hormona i ovulacije mi se to cini tanko.


Tanko? a ja mislila da sam na dobrom putu  :Laughing:  s obzirom da je prije estrofema bio skoro pa nevidljiv.. uzimala sam 1x2mg estrofema... znaci jos 9-10 dana cca pa mogu pokusat popisat nesto cisto da se uvjerim da je nemoguce u ovom slucaju? a ako je sta da li bi se endo debljao kroz tjedan dana bez estrofema?

----------


## Ginger

Konfuzija  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

tuznicama veliki zagrljaj

----------


## Ledamo

*Konfuzij*a cestitam od srca  :Kiss:  

*Tina-julija, Loly* saljem vam veliki zagrljaj podrske :Love:

----------


## bubekica

> Tanko? a ja mislila da sam na dobrom putu  s obzirom da je prije estrofema bio skoro pa nevidljiv.. uzimala sam 1x2mg estrofema... znaci jos 9-10 dana cca pa mogu pokusat popisat nesto cisto da se uvjerim da je nemoguce u ovom slucaju? a ako je sta da li bi se endo debljao kroz tjedan dana bez estrofema?


Endometrij se u prvom dijelu ciklusa deblja pod utjecajem estrogena, a onda jos dodatno ako je doslo do ovulacije pod progesteronom. Test za 10ak dana mi se cini ok, na tvom mjestu bih dotad uzimala duphice.

----------


## Zeljka33

*konfuzija*  :Very Happy: cestitam 
svim tuznicama  :Love:   I sto brzi oporavak za nove pobjede

----------


## riba76

Tina_julija, loly  :Sad:  baš mi je žao...dršte se cure.

Konfuzija -bravooooo!

----------


## linalena

Konfuzija  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje 

Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek ti je isti scenarij ko i kod mene, negativan test pa pozitivna beta i popodne forumska kavica


tužnicama   :Love:  i *************************** za dalje

----------


## Frćka

Konfuzijaaaa čestitkeeee!!! :Very Happy: 
Tužnicama :Love: 
Žužy, Željkice brisevi i ostalo napravljeni, čekam nalaze, pa ako su ok kontrolni pregled početkom 10, pa ćemo vidjet šta dr. kaže! :Smile: 
Žužy dani lete, jel tako? :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Konfuzija cestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 

Tina zao mi je zbog bete  :Love: 

Tikki i ostali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## paty

frćka dali si se već naručila na humanu?
ja sam zvala i rečeno mi je da zovem početkom 10mj. jer je  deveti popunjen.

----------


## tikki

:Sad:  opet ništa... uf... baš boli

----------


## bubekica

*tikki* mila.... grlim....

----------


## mostarka86

tikki, nemam riječi...samo grlim jakooo :Love: 

konfuzija, čestitammmm  :Klap:

----------


## jojo

mostarko u kojoj si ti sada fazi? nisam dugo primjetila tvoje postove :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

a draga moja, ne znam ti ni sama. u nekakvom sam čekanju, rado bi u novi postupak, ali me džep žulja  :Laughing:  postala sam ovisna od ovih postupaka, nisam se bockala već 5 mjeseci i polako me kriza hvata  :Cool: 
šalu na stranu, nadam se da ću do kraja godine ipak spičiti u cito. spominje se kod nas i taj novi zakon gdje bi dobili dva besplatna postupka, pa ćemo vidjeti.
koliko sam vidjela na pot.u splitu, ti si u postupku, jel tako? sretnooooooo...

----------


## Loly

*Tikki* žao mi je mila, uh bit će opet nekako prazna lista  :Sad:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Tina, Loly, Tikki* :Love:

----------


## jojo

> a draga moja, ne znam ti ni sama. u nekakvom sam čekanju, rado bi u novi postupak, ali me džep žulja  postala sam ovisna od ovih postupaka, nisam se bockala već 5 mjeseci i polako me kriza hvata 
> šalu na stranu, nadam se da ću do kraja godine ipak spičiti u cito. spominje se kod nas i taj novi zakon gdje bi dobili dva besplatna postupka, pa ćemo vidjeti.
> koliko sam vidjela na pot.u splitu, ti si u postupku, jel tako? sretnooooooo...


je,je, u postupku sam u kbc-u. volila bih radi vas da vam omoguće barem ta dva besplatna postupka. kao što je meni moj dr rekla - sa vašim slučajevima se nikad nezna - možda vas iznenadi i prirodna trudnoća, sve je moguće.... i nadam se da je u pravu.

----------


## jojo

tikki :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki draga nemam rijeci  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Joj cure moje, dosta mi je svega trenutno. Jučer sam rekla MM da ako sad opet nismo uspjeli da ne želim do siječnja razmišljat ni o čemu. Da se želim opustit i uživat u vježbanju i posvetit se sebi i njemu. A već sad razmišljam... tko će dočekati siječanj? Baš sam tužna... a ne mogu ni plakat na poslu  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

tikki, daj si vremena, tesko je donijeti takvu odluku, ali kad krenes voditi zivott mimo postupka, godit ce ti... ja sam se preporodila ovo ljeto.

----------


## ljubilica

*tikki*  :Love:  pusa draga... ti si hrabra, siječanj će brzo, ali kako kažeš, možda malo opuštanja (koliko je i ako je moguće), malo vježbanja... ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*tikki*  :Love:  :No:  ...

----------


## žužy

> Žužy dani lete, jel tako?


 :kokice:  :Raspa: 
Ma skoro pa vadim betu  :Rolling Eyes: 

Super,bravo za nove konzult.!

----------


## tina_julija

Tikki, zao mi je!  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

*tikki* draga....grlim....  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

tikki draga... jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## tonkica

Tikki draga jako jako mi je žao.

----------


## lara39+

*tikki*   :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tikki* - draga - jako mi je žao...

----------


## nina977

Tikki neizmjerno mi je žao,grlim :Love:

----------


## snupi

tikki saljem jedn veliki zagrljaj, drži se!

----------


## arlena

> opet ništa... uf... baš boli


tikki  :Love:

----------


## valiana

Uf cure uf pa kaj je ovo?Tako mi je žao...držite se hrabrice!E sad i mene lovi panika i moja beta se bliži a koliko vidim nekako ovaj mjesec je sve tužno...A kaj reć držite se cure i sretno nama još čekalicama možda vas razveselimo ipak malo lijepšim vjestima.

----------


## Kjara

Tikki,Loly, tina_julija cure jako mi je žao, drži te se :Love:

----------


## Snekica

cure grlim vas! 
tikki, nemam riječi, žao mi je draga!  :Sad:  Ja sam se sad malo ulijenila pa mi se ne rade ni novi nalazi za postupak, i mogu ti reći da mi ovako odgovara - za sad... vjerojatno ću odjednom puknuti i uletiti nekako u postupak. Ne mogu više ni plakati, ni ljutiti se, jednostavno postala sam skoro pa ravnodušna - a to nije dobro!

----------


## Kjara

Konfuzija velike čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Valiana, Žužy samo hrabro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu

----------


## tigrical

> cure grlim vas! 
> tikki, nemam riječi, žao mi je draga!  Ja sam se sad malo ulijenila pa mi se ne rade ni novi nalazi za postupak, i mogu ti reći da mi ovako odgovara - za sad... vjerojatno ću odjednom puknuti i uletiti nekako u postupak. Ne mogu više ni plakati, ni ljutiti se, jednostavno postala sam skoro pa ravnodušna - a to nije dobro!


Ovako je meni često znalo doći... Isto tako i za ili briseve ili hormone ma bilo šta, samo bi prebacila za drugi mjesec, pa još jedan onako baš ravnodušno...ali onda me ulovi pa ne mogu izdržati do početka postupka! Tako će i tebe, ovisnik si - priznaj draga!

----------


## orhideja.

> Uf cure uf pa kaj je ovo?Tako mi je žao...držite se hrabrice!E sad i mene lovi panika i moja beta se bliži a koliko vidim nekako ovaj mjesec je sve tužno...A kaj reć držite se cure i sretno nama još čekalicama možda vas razveselimo ipak malo lijepšim vjestima.


lagano i ti odbrojavaš, meni je danas 6dnt, vrijeme je sporije od puža  :Laughing: 
nadam se da budeš popravila ovaj negativnni niz

----------


## valiana

Hm više niš ne pričam kaj bu bu ,za sad još glumim trudnicu i uživam  :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

Valiana, sretno!!!
Tiki i ostale tužnice,  :Love: , i vaša beta će jednog dana porasti  :Yes:

----------


## Ginger

tikki  :Sad:  jako mi je zao draga  :Sad:

----------


## riba76

Tiki  :Love: ....
kaj kaže doktorica?
Siječanj će brzo,nećeš niti skužit...

----------


## Frćka

> frćka dali si se već naručila na humanu?
> ja sam zvala i rečeno mi je da zovem početkom 10mj. jer je  deveti popunjen.


Nisam ne, u 7.mj mi je dr. napisao kontrolni u 10. pa ću se tek javit kad dođe M! Baš mi se ni ne ide...

----------


## kameleon

tikki, tina_julija, loly  :Love: 
lara, žužy, valiana i ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine!!!!!
frćka, super za nalaze, nek bude sve 5 pa ćeš zvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!!
jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo za O, a neka bude T pa da skačemo do neba!!!!!!!!  :Kiss: 
ja se pripremam za vađenje briseva,sutra zovem soc.dr. da se naručim na pregled,valjda sestra ne štrajka  :Wink: 
konfuzija :Very Happy:  divne vijesti!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*kameleon* strajkaju samo bolnice, ja danas bila po uputnicu kod socijalca, sve proslo ok  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

evo jedne zanimljivosti...
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...aStranica=1707

----------


## Marlen

Draga Tikki jako, jako mi je žao, uh preteško je to sve....  :Crying or Very sad: 
Snekica i ja se upravo tako osjećam kao i ti, baš kako je napisala Tigrical....
Ali pokrenula sam se s mrtve točke i u petak sam na brdu s friškim nalazima za dogovor i vađenje hormona (kažu da rade normalno s obzirom na štrajk- ja zvala danas). Pa ako koja ide u petak gore nek se javi.

Puno pozdrava svima- tu sam cijelo vrijeme s vama samo se baš ne javljam puno

----------


## Marlen

Bubekica jako zanimljiv link. Mogla bi isprobati promjenu prehrane, možda upadnem u statistićki značajan podatak!

...sviđa mi se djetelina u tvom potpisu....  :Yes:

----------


## bubekica

*marlen* znaci na VV sve normalno mimo strajka? hehe, skuzila si djetelinu, malo praznovjerja nikome ne skodi  :Smile:  
ja od sutra prelazim opet na lchf prehranu, vidjet cemo dal ce to pomoci.
sretno u petak!

----------


## Marlen

Bubek kakva je to Ichf prehrana? I ja sam za praznovjerje kad mi paše  :Cool: 
 Hvala za petak (rekla sestra na telefon da se normalno radi, samo nema dr.A, ali je doktorica tu)

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekice* - ovo je uistinu jako zanimljiv članak!!!! A pošto sam na Dukan-dijeti koja je proteinska dijeta - ovo mi daje još veću motivaciju za nastavak!!!!

----------


## Muma

> tikki, tina_julija, loly 
> lara, žužy, valiana i ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine!!!!!
> frćka, super za nalaze, nek bude sve 5 pa ćeš zvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!!
> jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo za O, a neka bude T pa da skačemo do neba!!!!!!!! 
> konfuzija divne vijesti!!!!!!!!!!!


*X*
Ja vas htjela pobrojati, a kad ono, nema potrebe, kameleon je to lijepo sročila! Naročito veliki zagrljaj tužnicama! Jako mi je žao cure!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tigrical

kameleon, kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## linalena

samo da vam svima dam podršku i kažem za moje iskustvo:

Tamo negdje od 3.mj smo krenuli na Dukanovu dijetu, taman sam u treću fazu prešla oko transfera no i dalje sam je se držala negdje do srčeka. To je bilo oko 3 mjeseca izgubila 10 kg i taj transfer je rezultirao pozitivnom betom i bebom u trbuhu. Je da sada munjevito vraćam kile ali vjerujem da je dijelom režim ishrane utjecao jer sam inače ovisna o ugljikohidratima a očito ih loše probavljam. Sjećam se da sam u dijeti svakodnevno jela dozvoljeno slatko, pekla kolače i svašta. Mislim da je stvar u metabolizmu šećera

----------


## nina977

Evo da javim da je i moj 13.postupak završio negativnom betom  :Crying or Very sad: ,čak ni suza više nemam samo ogromna tuga  :Sad: ...

----------


## tina_julija

> Evo da javim da je i moj 13.postupak završio negativnom betom ,čak ni suza više nemam samo ogromna tuga ...


Zao mi je!!! Grlim!!

----------


## biska

*nina977*  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  jako mi je žao

----------


## žužy

*nina977*,draga žao mi je,drži se... :Love:

----------


## saan

Nina draga... :Sad:  grlim

----------


## nina977

Cure,hvala vam svima na podršci...

----------


## bubekica

nina  :Sad:  grlim...

----------


## jo1974

> samo da vam svima dam podršku i kažem za moje iskustvo:
> 
> Tamo negdje od 3.mj smo krenuli na Dukanovu dijetu, taman sam u treću fazu prešla oko transfera no i dalje sam je se držala negdje do srčeka. To je bilo oko 3 mjeseca izgubila 10 kg i taj transfer je rezultirao pozitivnom betom i bebom u trbuhu. Je da sada munjevito vraćam kile ali vjerujem da je dijelom režim ishrane utjecao jer sam inače ovisna o ugljikohidratima a očito ih loše probavljam. Sjećam se da sam u dijeti svakodnevno jela dozvoljeno slatko, pekla kolače i svašta. Mislim da je stvar u metabolizmu šećera



ja ljepim ovaj link:   http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...aStranica=1707

bilo bi dobro da se pročita dosta sam toga čitala o ovakvoj prehrani sad se i ja prebacujem na ovakav režim a za dva mjeseca idem u postupak pa vidjet ćemo dali ima istine u tome,ma da ja vjerujem da nemože škoditi.

----------


## bubekica

jojo, od tog linka je i krenulo.

----------


## lara39+

ja sam skoro 2 mjeseca na toj dijeti pa ćemo vidit za koji dan .....

----------


## jo1974

> jojo, od tog linka je i krenulo.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ja sam pročitala samo linalenin post  sory

----------


## jo1974

http://www.dietdoctor.com/category/h...how-categories

i ovo je dosta interesantno samo idite prema dole i ima i filmič i tekst za pročitati,sory bubi još jednom

----------


## bubekica

ma nije bad, takav link zasluzuje da ga se vise puta zalijepi  :Wink:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Nina*, žao mi je.  :Sad: 
A što se tiče ovoga linka, to za proteine je nešto o čemu se već dugo piše. I probala ja. U postupku prije ovoga mjesecima uzimala proteinske shakeove za body buildere, tovarila se jajima, mlijekom, sirom (meso ne jedem) i rezultat je bio jadan i bijedan, najgori ikada. Ovoga puta, po savjetu dr. R. žderala čokoladu i dobila prekrasne blastice od kojih je jedna još sa mnom :Zaljubljen: .. po doktorovim riječima, inzulin utječe na folikulogenezu, zato PCOS-ovke imaju probleme s povišenim inzulinom. Nije sve za svakoga.

----------


## Zeljka33

Ovo s cokoladom mi se sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam dobila preporuku mpo doktora da izbacim UH od pocetka stimulacije do transfera... Bumo vidjeli, sumnjam da je kod nas uzrok neuspjeha u mom jedenju slatkog.

----------


## Konfuzija

Nda, kad bi bilo tako jednostavno... No dovesti si organizam u ravnotežu, izgubiti suvišne kile, zdravo i redovito se hraniti i živjeti ne može biti loše. Ali čarobnog štapića nema.

Željka, meni se čokolada ogadila. :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Jedini put u životu kad mi se pokazala crtica, iako na kratko, bilo je kad sam bila na LCHF dijeti. Slučajnost ili ne - neznam ali...

----------


## ljubilica

apsolutno potpisujem izbacivanje suvišnih ugljikohidrata u vrijeme stimulacije a i obično. mene je 1.postupak "koštao" 10 kg u +. za vrijeme drugog sam bila na dukanu. moj postupak nažalost nije uspio ali nisam dobila ni grama (mislim da mi se i ne vraćaju kg) super sam podnjela stimulaciju i nastavit ću u tom tonu i dalje.  
što se tiče bolnica, rečeno mi je da sve rade, evo npr.Rebro - dobili su obavijest da moraju raditi i ne smiju odbiti pacijente koji imaju zakazane termine.

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
slonica tonica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 23.09.
slonica tonica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 23.09.
orhideja., VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 25.09.
PapigaCapo, Cito, AIH (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH)  
monika2208, Pronatal, IVF (nakon 1xIVF,1xFET) 27.09.
žužy, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xAIH) 28.09.
arlena, VV, 1. IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
M@tt, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);

ON-GO  
9/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
bebi, Cito, IVF; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); 
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); 
lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET);
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); 
MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);
miny, PFC Prag, FET; mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF);
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); Noemi, VV, 1. IVF;
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); saan, VV, 1. IVF; 
sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF);
Tasha1971, Petrova, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; Vaki, VV, 1.IVF

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF): Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Aerin, KBC Rijeka, 1. AIH; nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, Ledamo, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jedini put u životu kad mi se pokazala crtica, iako na kratko, bilo je kad sam bila na LCHF dijeti. Slučajnost ili ne - neznam ali...


Ja nisam bila na nekoj dijeti kad sam zatrudnila, baš je bilo vrijeme Božića, ali znam da sam pazila što jedem da se ne udebljam ko šta inače znam u postupku i na kraju sam se ipak udebljala od trudnoće ovaj put  :Smile: 
 Jučer gledala neku staru emisju "peti kat" o 22.12. moj mali je baš oko tog datuma bio začet a kažu da smo tad prešli na neki nivo svijesti, da je to bila neka prekretnica...slučajno ili ne za mene je bila

----------


## TrudyC

Bubek - fali ti Konfuzija na listi trudnica. Možda nije bila na odbrojavanju, ali zaslužuje počasno mjesto  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

> Bubek - fali ti Konfuzija na listi trudnica. Možda nije bila na odbrojavanju, ali zaslužuje počasno mjesto


ajme, naravno  :facepalm:

----------


## snupi

sybylle ti nosi dvojčeke, lijepo se se je vidjeti na ovoj listi!

----------


## bubekica

evo s ispravcima, uz duzno postovanje prema moderatorima, slobodno brisite prvi pokusaj liste!

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (4)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
slonica tonica, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 23.09.
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 23.09.
orhideja., VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 25.09.
PapigaCapo, Cito, AIH (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH)  
monika2208, Pronatal, IVF (nakon 1xIVF,1xFET) 27.09.
žužy, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xAIH) 28.09.
arlena, VV, 1. IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
M@tt, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);

ON-GO  
9/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
bebi, Cito, IVF; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); 
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); 
lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET);
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); 
MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);
miny, PFC Prag, FET; mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF);
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); Noemi, VV, 1. IVF;
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); saan, VV, 1. IVF; 
sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF);
Tasha1971, Petrova, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; Vaki, VV, 1.IVF

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF): Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Aerin, KBC Rijeka, 1. AIH; nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, Ledamo, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## dea84

Slučajnost ili ne u vezi Dukana ali i moja prva ostvarena trudnoća je bila nakon 3g. pokušavanja i mjesec dana Dukana  :Smile:  Nažalost nije dobro završila ali ipak možda i ima nešto u toj teoriji

----------


## sissy75

*bubekice* ja već 3dc pikalica za 4.ivf  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> opet ništa... uf... baš boli


Tek sam sad vidio. Tikki draga drži se nekak...  :Sad:

----------


## tikki

Hvala svima na podršci! 
Danas sam već bolje, novi ciklus nova nada  :Smile: 

Bubek... znam da sam rekla kak sam sad malo na hold, ali možeš me ubaciti na on go u 1/2014  :Smile:  znaš da ne mogu ja dugo bez nekog back-up plana

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki bravo za stav! Zbilja mislim da si ti jedna jako hrabra i uporna zena i sigurno ces kao takva ostvariti svoj cilj prije ili kasnije ......  :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Bubimitka  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Joooj sad vidim da jos nema ni jedne trudnoce u 9. Mj. Pa sta je to?  :Sad: 
Svim tuznicama veeeliki hug, cure drzite se.. Poseban hug nasoj Tikki, koja je stvarno hrabra i uporna i to ce joj se isplatiti sigurno jednim a mozda i dvama smotuljcima, tikki da te posipam ********************************

Svima on-go puuuno srece i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da popunite taj 9 mj.
Bubi u mislima si mi!  :Kiss: 

P.s. U nasem dobitnom postupku, je mm bio na Dukanu... :Laughing:  Spermiogram je bio bolji, i smrsavio je 15 kg..

----------


## slonica tonica

> Joooj sad vidim da jos nema ni jedne trudnoce u 9. Mj. Pa sta je to? 
> Svim tuznicama veeeliki hug, cure drzite se.. Poseban hug nasoj Tikki, koja je stvarno hrabra i uporna i to ce joj se isplatiti sigurno jednim a mozda i dvama smotuljcima, tikki da te posipam ********************************
> 
> Svima on-go puuuno srece i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da popunite taj 9 mj.
> Bubi u mislima si mi! 
> 
> P.s. U nasem dobitnom postupku, je mm bio na Dukanu... Spermiogram je bio bolji, i smrsavio je 15 kg..


jutro, nadam se da ne zamjerate na upadu...
tko kaže da nema ni jedne trudnoće u 9.mj. :Mad: 
moja je beta pozitivna i naučena sam 27.09. na prvi UZv!!!! :Klap: 
inače više sam na postu "nakon transfera"...
svima puno sreće!!!!

----------


## linalena

jutro svima  :Coffee:  
posipam puno **************************************
i šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a kaj se liste tiče, mislim da je i Konfuzija objavila u 9

----------


## vatra86

Ispricavam se ako vas ima koje ste zatrudnile u 9. Mj. Ja sam pogledala Bubinu listu...

Slonica Tonica cestitam! Vidimo se na "MPO trudnoca nakon svega..."

----------


## bubekica

curke, za listu se gleda kad je bila punkcija, mislim da je svim trudnicama bila u kolovozu, nije bitno kad ste objavile trudnocu.
*slonica tonica* pratim ja tebe na nakon transfera, vidis da si na listi  :Wink: 
mene pocelo sarafit danas kao pred m, valjda ce skoro gospodja, od spottinga ni s, a obicno mi bude dan prije, ocito ce mrvu kasniti.

----------


## valiana

Eto meni se ipak prst zalijepili za test i napravila ga danas...i negativan je tako da vadim betu u pon sam da imam za dokumentaciju za hzzo...u pon odmah šaljem na hzzo ppire i idemo dalje nema odustajanja!Sretno cure svima javim se u pon.s vjerojatno velikih 1,20 bete ha ha ma koga briga bit če :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*valiana* svaka cast za stav! sretno dalje, cvrsto drzim fige!

----------


## valiana

Hvala a kaj sad mogu jednostavno mene moj svaki neuspjeh još više tjera dalje više kao inat ne popuštam nikad kad nešto žarko želim.Tako da nema predaje pa ispala bih kukavica prema svima vama koje ne odustajete...zato več razmišljam i zbrajam kad bi opet mogla u Prag!? :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

valiana, e to se zove motiv za dalje! Nije inat nego da ne ispadneš kukavica, ha?!  :Laughing:  Kako god, sve ono šta te tjera na još - nikad nije loše! Žao mi je za tvoj minus, ali tko zna, možda te tetka beta iznenadi u ponedjeljak! Još se svašta može desiti do tad! Sretno!
vatra od toliko vremena na raspolaganju nije skužila nove trudnice  :Razz:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve šta vam treba!

----------


## vatra86

Bubi sad ce ona!
Valiana super za stav! Nek slijedeci bude dobitan!
Sneki umjesto da spotas, mogla si me doc posjetiti..  :Razz:  
Lipo je 9 mj prazan... ne pamtim imena ko je u kojem mjesecu... opostit cete mi sve...  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

*Valiana* žao mi je  :Love: , al bravo za pozitivan stav i motivaciju!

----------


## Ginger

valiana  :Sad:  zao mi je i bravo za stav

sto se tice prehrane i dijeta, ja nikad nisam bila na nikakvom posebnom rezimu prehrane, ni prije ni za vrijeme postupka
uvijek jedem sve, kao i inace, i na stimulacijama se nisam udebljala ni grama
stvarno mislim da je svaki organizam prica za sebe, i nije sve za svakoga, kao sto Konfuzija rece

----------


## amazonka

Valiana, bravo za stav i hvala ti što si mi postala primjer.
Samo hrabro dalje!!!Sretno!

----------


## M@tt

Tri folikula, dva na 17 mm, jedan na 10mm koji je ocito zakasnio. Endometrij 9,6. Punkcija preksutra u 10. 

Sretno svima koji su u postupku...

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

M@tt, sretno!!!

----------


## arlena

Tikki,tina_julia,valiana   :gaah: 
Pa ovo bas nije dobro krenulo  :Sad: 
Di da sad nadjem optimizam ? Brisem odavde  :Smile:  
Meni danas 6 dnt prekrasne blastociste i nikakvih dogadjanja u meni  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

Sretno arlena zato bu tvoja dobitna :Very Happy:  nemoj gledat na nas...mi čekamo zato tvoje vijesti koje ce nas obradovati! :Smile: .

----------


## orhideja.

*valiana*  super stav i snaga, jedino možda testić nije ok....nadam se da ce te beta sutra uveliko obradovati.....   :fige:  :fige: 

i ja sam radila testić jutros, također je neggg (e sad-znate rano je još to ili test nije dobar)..to se ja u veliko nadam(tješim), jer beta je tek u srijedu  :scared: 
Osijećam bol(pritisak u preponi-više desno)od 3dc, od 7dc nekakav osijećaj imam+ pritisak i žiganje, ponekad glavobolja,nesanica,a jutros mi nekak teško u želudcu(lagana muka)

Lara, žuži  kako se vi osijećate?

----------


## lara39+

> *valiana*  super stav i snaga, jedino možda testić nije ok....nadam se da ce te beta sutra uveliko obradovati.....  
> 
> i ja sam radila testić jutros, također je neggg (e sad-znate rano je još to ili test nije dobar)..to se ja u veliko nadam(tješim), jer beta je tek u srijedu 
> Osijećam bol(pritisak u preponi-više desno)od 3dc, od 7dc nekakav osijećaj imam+ pritisak i žiganje, ponekad glavobolja,nesanica,a jutros mi nekak teško u želudcu(lagana muka)
> 
> Lara, žuži  kako se vi osijećate?


*orhideja* draga držim :fige:  da je bilo rano za test i da je zato negg.
ja sam jučer i danas ajme sa raspoloženjem.glava boli i jako jako loše spavam.dižem se 2-3 puta nocu da piškim i onda 
normalno da loše spavam.danas je trebala doć menga (iš iš).temp. oko 37-37,2 al to je vjerojatno od utrića.
cicke i dalje ništa.sutra ćemo znat na čemu sam.

*žužy*, *papigaCapo* sretno

*valiana* držim  :fige:  da ipak beta sutra pokaže da je test pokazao krivo.i svaka čast na stavu i snazi.

----------


## bubekica

*lara* jedva cekam da nam sutra javis veliku betu! nemoj nas dugo drzati u neizvjesnosti....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## lara39+

> *lara* jedva cekam da nam sutra javis veliku betu! nemoj nas dugo drzati u neizvjesnosti....
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~


nadam se bubekica i molim se za to
kako god bilo javim vam se čim dobijem nalaz
 :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

> Tri folikula, dva na 17 mm, jedan na 10mm koji je ocito zakasnio. Endometrij 9,6. Punkcija preksutra u 10. 
> 
> Sretno svima koji su u postupku...


 :Klap:   :fige:

----------


## valiana

Ma cure hvala na sumnjama za test ali jučer je bio 16 dan i radila sm test popdne intim plus i sumnjam da je pogriješio...Sad samo lakše cekam potvrdu da mogu dalje....Sad če nas lara39+ iznenaditi s veelikom betom! :Very Happy:

----------


## DiDi446

Cure drage svima zelim srecu u postupcima i VELIKEEEEE bete!!!!  :fige: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

:fige:   :fige:  danas za beticu!
A ja prijavljujem negativan test i tako se pridružujem ovom nesretnom rujanskom vlakiću  :Sad: ,tako dugo čekanom..
I nije prerano,danas mi je 12. dpo.

----------


## Loly

*Žužy* mila žao mi je! Ne znam što pametno da ti kažem  :Love: 
*Lara*  :fige:

----------


## željkica

*žužy* draga jako jako mi je žao  :Love:  al nema predaje!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boss

cure moje ovo stvarno vise nema smisla , ja sam ocekivala da ce septembarska lista biti veca od junske kad ono razocarenje zivo.

----------


## tonkica

Žužy draga jako mi je žao, saljem ti zagrljaj.
Lara držim fige za super betu.

----------


## lara39+

* 405*   :-d

----------


## tina_julija

Cestitam!!!! Nek si razbila ovaj nesretan niz i nek bude skolski!!

----------


## mravak

*čestitam lara39!!!!*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Lara!*  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## valiana

Jupi čestitam Lara!Evo moja beta je 1.20 nisam morala ni iči kad več znam rezultat :Very Happy: .Jučer sam prvi put prokrvarila prije bete tak da sam išla vadit sam radi statistike i hzzo!Cure hvala na podršci evo ja več šaljem novi zahtjev i u nove pobjede :Very Happy:

----------


## orhideja.

*valiana , žužy*  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:   budem vam se i ja pridružila, (imam i danass neg test)

*Lara* napokon dobre vijesti , čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> * 405*   :-d


znala sam! cestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> * 405*   :-d


Ajmeeeeeeeee *lara*  :drama:  
Tooooo,ma znala sam čim si rekla za one bolove 7.dnt! 
Čestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Mi razmišljamo o promjeni klinike...čuti još nečije mišljenje,vidjeti ima li neki drugi doktor neki drugi pristup,a vjerojatno ima..muž se slaže,on je htel još prije da probamo drugdje ali reko vidjet ćemo nakon smrzlića..

----------


## Loly

*Lara* bravo, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Lara cestitam od srca, bravo  :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

*lara39+* cestitam i sretno do kraja!!!

Moram priznati da sam tako tuzna zbog svih ovih minusa koje je donio rujan. Kad usporadim sve minuse sa trudnocama izgubim volju za dalje  :Sad:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Lara* - tebi čestitke od srca!!!

A tebi - *Žužy* - jedan veliki hug! Uistinu mi je jako, jako žao,... A razmišljati o drugoj klinici je dobra odluka - ipak puno ovisi o stručnosti i MPO-doktora i biologa - a više očiju više vidi - zato apsolutno podupirem traženje drugog mišljenja.

----------


## Strašna

*Valiana, Žužy*...žao mi je cure...  :Sad: 
*Lara39+* čestitam! Neka bude školski!

----------


## lara39+

Hvala vam cure na podrsci i lipim zeljama.ja sam jos u soku.molim se da se preksutra lipo podupla.volim  vas sve

----------


## s_iva

Lara, čestitke  :Very Happy: 

A svim tužnicama da što prije odtuguju negativne bete!

----------


## arlena

> *Valiana, Žužy*...žao mi je cure... 
> *Lara39+* čestitam! Neka bude školski!


Svercam se i potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

*Lara39+* cestitke od srca i  :fige:  za pravilno duplanje...
*Žuži, Valiana* :grli: , drzite se cure i glavu gore...
*M@tt* vi ste sutra na punkciji ako sam dobro zapamtila pa sretno sretno!!

Ja u srijedu vadim betu  :Laughing:  imala sam tu ludu O i sad dr zeli ipak provjerit prije nego stanem s progesteronom da ne bude ups.. ne nadam se ni najmanje, bolove u jajniku i maternici kao i boobies pripisujem duphastonu i jedva cekam da ovaj ciklus kojem je danas 60dc zavrsi da krenem po svog eskimica ...

----------


## žužy

*jejja*,a si pišnula kojeg testića do sad...onak usput?Makar ne očekuješ,ne škodi  :fige: ,malo pozitive uvijek dobro dojde!
*M@tt*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve super prođe!
*arlena,orhideja.*, :fige: 
*valiana* - :rock:

----------


## Ledamo

Draga Lara, tvoja beta me je jako obradovala  :Smile:  cestitam ti od srca..

Svim tuznicama saljem zagrljaj :Love:  Tuzan je ovaj mjesec bio, ali jos uvijek vjerujem da ljepsi dani dolaze...Drzite se!

----------


## jejja

Žuži s obzirom da ne znam koji dan tocno je bila ta famozna O (a ne mogu nac info kako po veicini zutog tijela odbrojat unazad) piskila sam svaki dan od kad mi je dr rekla da je bila kineske s neta, svasta oni znaju pokazat  :Laughing:  ali plus do prekjucer nisu.. dalje ih ni necu trosit vec cu cekat preksutra da si ne trgam ziFce..

----------


## žužy

*jejja*,mudro zboriš,podržavam.Sretno!

----------


## Muma

*žužy* došla sam te grliti i grliti  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  a vidim da vas ima još, nažalost! *valiana*, *orhideja.* žao mi je cure!  :Crying or Very sad: 
*lara* čestitam!!! Lijepo je vidjeti i dobre vijesti u ovoj hrpi negativnih.

----------


## tina29

> *žužy* došla sam te grliti i grliti    a vidim da vas ima još, nažalost! *valiana*, *orhideja.* žao mi je cure! 
> *lara* čestitam!!! Lijepo je vidjeti i dobre vijesti u ovoj hrpi negativnih.


veliki potpis! cure grlim jako!  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Tuznice saljem zagrljaj.
Lara cestitam i neka ti trudnoca bude skolska do kraja!
M@tt sve znas...vibramo
Ne stignem sve procitati pa saljem kolektivne vibre

----------


## Sandra1971

valiana , žužy i sve ostale tužnice nemam što pametno napisati... bolje da nisam ni navratila... šaljem vam veliki  :Love: 
Lara čestitam od  :Heart: 
M@tt i ostali kojima treba sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## valiana

Hvala cure ali hrabre smo mi i niš nas nemre pokolebat u našoj želji!Nema tuge bit če jednom...a do tad čemo strpljivo čekati kak smo sad redale negativne bete tak bumo jednog dana i napisale naše velike bete! :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Imamo dvije  :Smile:  sada cekamo... Nadoruckovali se prije pa je draga morala lokalnu dobiti. Zaboravili smo... :p

----------


## tina_julija

~~~~~ za tulum!!

----------


## bubekica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*M@tt*, :Klap: ! Za party ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*valiana*,točno tak...potpisujem!

----------


## sanda1977

samo da i vas pozdravim nabrzinuzaželim SVIMA pozitivne bete,puno vibrica...nisam baš u toku....ali mi smo već prošli mjesec dana,malena je beba za poželjeti...dobra je...pusa svima!
M@tt vama posebno želim pozitivnu betu i da uživate u trudnoći....

----------


## jo1974

> * 405*   :-d


čestitam lara to je ono sigurno sa ishranom sad si mi dala vjetar u leđa   :Smile:   uljepšala si mi dan sretno ti bilo i sve po školski neka bude

----------


## snupi

lara bravo za betu sad navijamo  dalje, tuznicama drzite se, da ne preskocim koju, matt navijamo  da sve dalje onak kak reba biti i da vam je to zadnji put i da se oplode i pretvore u jednu super betu!

----------


## riba76

Lara+39,BRAVO!!!!
Sad sam tek vidjela tvoju bet,super super!
Drzim fige za mirnu trudnoću...

M@tt,bravo,za tulum u labu :Wink:

----------


## nova21

da se i tu javim, idući ciklus krećemo u postupak s klomifenom

----------


## M@tt

Obje se oplodile!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina_julija

Cestitam!!! ~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Strašna

Bravo M@tt...navijam za dalje! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Evo da javim mi jučer obavili et dvije blastice točno na našu 8. godišnjicu braka  :Very Happy: 
Nisam nikako u toku pa šaljem tužnicana veliki zagrljaj, a čestitam Lari na velikoj beti,ako sam dobro pohvatala to je jedina.

----------


## jejja

M@tt sad nek se prime i ne pustaju!!!

Vadila sam betu, kao sto sam i mislila da jenemoguce potvrdjeno je s 0.1 ... Al napokon mogu stat s duphicima i nadam se da ce vjestica brzo  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

*jejja* draga  :Love: , i moja beta je 0.1 ....

----------


## orhideja.

* M@tt** ARIANM*   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  da nas što prije razveselite

----------


## Loly

*Jejja* & *Orhideja* žao mi je cure
*Matt* & *Arianm* sretno do kraja!

----------


## žužy

orhideja.,grlim draga..kolko god pretpostavljaš da bude negativna,ipak te pogodi...tako bude meni u petak  :Sad: 
jejja,vibram da vještica konačno dođe!
M@tt,sretno dalje!
ARIANM, :fige:

----------


## orhideja.

*Loly*   :Kiss: 
*žužy* točno tako, nedaš se do kraja,ali ipak te slomi. Bit će bolje već sutra.
Što je tu je, sutra zovem dokttoricu(danas je nema) pa se dogovorimo za dalje

----------


## jejja

Orhideja  :Love:  mozda iduci put bude bas pravi.. tako se i ja tjesim, da jos nije dosao moj red.. veselim se fet-u i nadam se da me nece odgodit i ovaj ciklus...

----------


## slonica tonica

pozdrav cure!
Jejja & Orhideja  :Taps: 
Matt & Arianm:veeeelike bete !!!
svima sretno!!!
inače, ja u iščekivanju petka i pregleda malčice :Unsure:

----------


## Ginger

lara39 cestitam!!!

tuznica grlim

I ~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba

----------


## lara39+

ja sam totalno izgubljena od sriće.danas beta 940  :Very Happy: 

 još jednom hvala svima na podršci i lipim željama  :Kiss: 

 svim tužnicama  :Love:  ...ne odustajte i imajte vjeru

----------


## žužy

> ja sam totalno izgubljena od sriće.danas beta 940 :-d
> 
>  još jednom hvala svima na podršci i lipim željama 
> 
>  Svim tužnicama  ...ne odustajte i imajte vjeru


:-d :-d :-d

----------


## Bluebella

> ja sam totalno izgubljena od sriće.danas beta 940 
> 
>  još jednom hvala svima na podršci i lipim željama 
> 
>  svim tužnicama  ...ne odustajte i imajte vjeru


Bravo  :Klap:

----------


## boss

lara39+ cestitam da sto brze cujes i  :Heart:  kako kuca.

----------


## Frćka

> *žužy* došla sam te grliti i grliti    a vidim da vas ima još, nažalost! *valiana*, *orhideja.* žao mi je cure! 
> *lara* čestitam!!! Lijepo je vidjeti i dobre vijesti u ovoj hrpi negativnih.


Potpisujem

----------


## Zima77

Lara super vijest navijam za dalje

----------


## M@tt

Lara čestitam!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Lara,super čestitam  :Very Happy: 
M@tt,sretno dalje!

----------


## amazonka

lara, čestitam! :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> ja sam totalno izgubljena od sriće.danas beta 940 
> 
>  još jednom hvala svima na podršci i lipim željama 
> 
>  svim tužnicama  ...ne odustajte i imajte vjeru


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Loly

> ja sam totalno izgubljena od sriće.danas beta 940 
> 
>  još jednom hvala svima na podršci i lipim željama 
> 
>  svim tužnicama  ...ne odustajte i imajte vjeru


 :Very Happy:  bravo, sretno do kraja!

----------


## Tasha1981

Evo i mene samo da se prijavim kao žrtva štrajka :Mad: 
 Znači ovaj mjesec sam trebala ići u prirodnjak i danas mi je 8 dan kada se trebala odraditi i prva fm. Zvala sam ih početkom tjedna da vidim jel trebam dolaziti ili se sve odgađa, rekli su mi da dođem, što sam i napravila.Dr. je tražila moje razumijevanje i solidarnost s njima s molbom da postupak prebacimo za sljedeći ciklus!

----------


## riba76

Tasha,u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## Inesz

> Evo i mene samo da se prijavim kao žrtva štrajka
>  Znači ovaj mjesec sam trebala ići u prirodnjak i danas mi je 8 dan kada se trebala odraditi i prva fm. Zvala sam ih početkom tjedna da vidim jel trebam dolaziti ili se sve odgađa, rekli su mi da dođem, što sam i napravila.Dr. je tražila moje razumijevanje i solidarnost s njima s molbom da postupak prebacimo za sljedeći ciklus!



Tasha, žao mi je  :Sad: 

Je li to sve nakon onog nedavno vrlo lošeg vođenog stimuliranog postupka u Petrovoj?

----------


## Tasha1981

Da, nakon tog lošeg u 3 mjesecu, promijenila sam dr. i imala sam u 7 mjesecu ponovni stimulirani postupak u kojem je beta bila negativna, a sad sam trebala ići u prirodni. Mislim doktorica mi je super  i solidariziram ja sa njima ali me nisu trebali dovući u bolnicu da bi mi rekli da odgađaju postupak do iza štrajka. Malo neprofesionalno samim time što sam ih dan ranije zvala da ih pitam dal da dolazim ili ne...

----------


## bubekica

*žužy, arlena* jel se danas vade bete?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*m@tt* kaj ste se za transfer dogovorili?

*slonica tonica* sretno na pregledu!

----------


## monika2208

drage moje
17 dpt moja beta iznosi 3862

----------


## bubekica

> drage moje
> 17 dpt moja beta iznosi 3862


divno!!!!!!!!!!!
cestitam!

----------


## bernica

Čestitam Lara...svaka čast...M@tt...to je to...Mi jučer počeli s decapeptylima. Ubod nisam ni osjetila,malo nateklo i to je to. Nuspojave zasad nula bodova  :Smile: 
Od frendice blizanci (ivf) slave svoj prvi rođendan...prekrasni su. Želim svima vama i nama naravno da uskoro doživimo tak nekaj. A ako budemo uporni...sve je moguće...ooo,tek sad vidim...i moniki čestitke...nemogu vas ni sve poloviti...Sve u svemu,sad još 3 tj pikanja pa bumo vidli kaj smo postigli...nadam se ovaj put malo više js i više zametaka...Ima ko tu da je imal decapeptyl+menopur? Kakvi su vam bili rezultati?

----------


## M@tt

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *m@tt* kaj ste se za transfer dogovorili?


Nikaj još. Popodne idemo   :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Odlično navijam za dalje

----------


## arlena

> drage moje
> 17 dpt moja beta iznosi 3862


Monika2208 (jel to datum rodjenja? :Smile:  CESTITKE 

Moja beta 0 ,idemo ispocetka  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

> Čestitam Lara...svaka čast...M@tt...to je to...Mi jučer počeli s decapeptylima. Ubod nisam ni osjetila,malo nateklo i to je to. Nuspojave zasad nula bodova 
> Od frendice blizanci (ivf) slave svoj prvi rođendan...prekrasni su. Želim svima vama i nama naravno da uskoro doživimo tak nekaj. A ako budemo uporni...sve je moguće...ooo,tek sad vidim...i moniki čestitke...nemogu vas ni sve poloviti...Sve u svemu,sad još 3 tj pikanja pa bumo vidli kaj smo postigli...nadam se ovaj put malo više js i više zametaka...Ima ko tu da je imal decapeptyl+menopur? Kakvi su vam bili rezultati?


Čestitam da si u postupku!!! Ja sam imala takav protokol, od 21.dc decaceptyl, onda od 3.dc po 4 menopura dnevno uz decaceptyl. Neću te zbedirati, ali za mene je taj protokol bio promašaj jer od folikula nula bodova...

----------


## špelkica

I da, čestitam novopečenim trudnicama  :Very Happy: , sretno svima u postupcima  :Zaljubljen: , tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

Dakle jedan osmostanicni i jedan sesterostanicni su transferirani buducoj mamici.  :Smile:  

Dr. je rekla da bi ona rade obavila transfer danas i da je na nama odluka da li cemo cekati peti dan i blastice, ali onda naravno postoji mogucnost da ostanemo bez transfera obzirom da su samo dvije. Mi smo se odlucili ipak za transfer, a zamrzavanje i blastice ce morati pricekati neki drugi put ukoliko bude potreba za to. 

Jos je rekla da ako sada opet ne uspije da salje dragu na histeroskopiju obzirom da se do sada broj transferiranih zametaka popeo na 14! 

Sada slijedi onaj nagori dio cekanja.

----------


## bubekica

drage *rujanske trudnice*, od srca jos jednom cestitam! nadam se da ce vas biti jos, buduci da se trudnoce gledaju po danu kad je bila punkcija, a ne po danu prijavljene bete.

*pikalice, betocekalice, niskostartuse* podsjecam i molim - po obavljenom transferu upisite se u statistiku:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica


*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (4)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
slonica tonica, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (3)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
monika2208, Pronatal, IVF (nakon 1xIVF,1xFET) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
PapigaCapo, Cito, AIH (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH)  
žužy, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xAIH) 28.09.
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI)
Lara86, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF
1977, FET
M@tt, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); saan, VV, 1. IVF; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF); serenity1, VV, 1.AIH; elen, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

ON-GO  
9/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; bebi, Cito, IVF; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); 
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF);
bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); miny, PFC Prag, FET; 
mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
Noemi, VV, 1. IVF; prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); Vaki, VV, 1.IVF

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF): Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Aerin, KBC Rijeka, 1. AIH; nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); Tasha1971, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, Ledamo, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, saraya, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## jejja

M@tt drzim fige da vam zamrzavanje, novi postupci i cekanje blastica ne zatreba , nek se ovi prime cvrsto najcvrsce..
Monika kakva beturina  :Smile:  cestitam

----------


## Mury

*m@tt* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!
Čestitke trudnicama  :Very Happy: , a tužnicama  :Love: , nadat se u bolje sutra!!!
*Bubekice*, vrijednice naša  :Klap:  za listu!!

----------


## žužy

Monika,vau čestitam,prekrasna brojkica!  :Very Happy: 
M@tt, :fige:  
arlena,pridružujem ti se s negativnom betom...da,idemo dalje!

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy*  :Love:  tako je, idemo dalje u bolje sutra
*arlena*  :Love:

----------


## Ledamo

Monika cestitam i zelim ti mirnu trudnocu :Love:

----------


## riba76

Monika,vau.jesu li to blizanci? :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> Monika,vau čestitam,prekrasna brojkica! 
> M@tt, 
> arlena,pridružujem ti se s negativnom betom...da,idemo dalje!


Zao mi je zuzi

----------


## jejja

Žuži  :Love:  ... idemo u nove pobjede?  :pivo:

----------


## valiana

Cure nema predaje!Evo ja več dobila  termin u Pragu u 12.mj!He he taman ak bu sve ok beta bu pala pod bor! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

Super Valiana da si tako brzo dobila termin  :Smile:  navijam za dugo ocekivani bozicni dar  :Kiss:

----------


## arlena

> Cure nema predaje!Evo ja več dobila  termin u Pragu u 12.mj!He he taman ak bu sve ok beta bu pala pod bor!


Onda ti zelim naljepsi bozicni poklon  :Smile:  
A i sebi  :Smile: . Moji smrzlici isto cekaju 12. mjesec  :Kiss:

----------


## lara39+

cure moje drage  :Kiss: 

matt sretno.....

žužy,valiana ,arlena  tako je, nema odustajanja ...ide se dalje

ako sam koga zaboravila   :Kiss:

----------


## matty569

Bok cure kak ste? vidim ima i sretnih i tuznih pa svima jedan big hug,ja jos dva dana pa cu znati u kojoj sam kategoriji,u pon dan gdje.Bete uh uh danas mi je 12dpo ili 10dpt jedne dvodnevne 4stanicne mrvice...drzimo se ne damo se

----------


## bubekica

*matty569* sretno! nadam se da cu te na iducoj listi staviti na popis trudnica  :Wink:

----------


## slonica tonica

> *žužy, arlena* jel se danas vade bete?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *m@tt* kaj ste se za transfer dogovorili?
> 
> *slonica tonica* sretno na pregledu!


Jutro drage,moja trudnoca je opet vanmaternicna :-[

----------


## matty569

> *matty569* sretno! nadam se da cu te na iducoj listi staviti na popis trudnica


kak bi to bilo lijepoooooooo

slonica joj tako mi je zao,ma bemu zasto se to dogadja??  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

> Jutro drage,moja trudnoca je opet vanmaternicna :-[


 :Sad: 

i prijasnje vanmaternicne su bile IVF ili? ti si na svetom duhu? zao mi je...

----------


## Kadauna

> Jutro drage,moja trudnoca je opet vanmaternicna :-[


ajoj, jako mi je zao sto ovo opet moras prolaziti, kolika ti je sad beta? i koji su daljnji koraci vezanoza vanmaternicnu? laparoskopija ili methotrexat? 

Zao mi je stvarno slonica tonica ali tvoja je beta od samog pocetka ustvari bila niska i lose je to bilo duplanje iako te je lijecnik uvjeravao u suprotno sto meni nije posve jasno kako je tako mogao fulati (btw. koji ti je to lijecnik rekao da ti se beta uredno dupla?). 

I slonica tonica, obzirom da vec 3x imas vanmaternicnu, valjalo bi ponoviti dijagnosticku laparoskopiju, ocito ima priraslica odnosno da jajovodi ne ispunjavaju svoju funkciju da prenesu oplodjenu j.s. kroz jajovod sretno i spretno do maternice. Mozda valja i razmisliti o vadjenju jajovoda (jednog ili oba) ovisno o nalazu, pa to istom prilikom napravite. 

Nadam se da ces kroz ovu vanmaternicnu proci najmanje moguce invazivno. drzi se!

----------


## Ledamo

Draga slonice tonice uzasno mi je zao.. :Love:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Slonice*, bemu miša, žao mi je... Stvarno bi bilo u redu da dobiješ odgovore konačno. :Mad:

----------


## sara10

*Slonice*  baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## sara10

> Bok cure kak ste? vidim ima i sretnih i tuznih pa svima jedan big hug,ja jos dva dana pa cu znati u kojoj sam kategoriji,u pon dan gdje.Bete uh uh danas mi je 12dpo ili 10dpt jedne dvodnevne 4stanicne mrvice...drzimo se ne damo se


*Matty* sretno ti i da nam u pon javiš lijepe vijesti! Sjećam te se, ovog proljeća smo se pratlie na temi "nakon transfera". SRETNO!!!

----------


## Muma

*žužy*, *arlena* šmrc...drž'te se!  :Love:  I u planiranje novih postupaka i pobjeda!
*slonica tonica* to je strašno! Žao mi je! Te vanmaternične zahtjevaju detaljniju analizu, negdje nešto ne valja. Drži se!

----------


## slonica tonica

Evo ukratko:na uzv dr.nije nigdje vidio plod pa mi oni vade betu i salju u trudnicku ambulantu na bolji uzv...beta preko 2600 i tada na uzv pocinje potraga:na kraju desnog jajovoda vidi se mrvica  koja kuca...to je btw jajovod kojemu je dijagnoza potpuna zacepljenost i nepropusnost...
cekam laparoskopiju i najvjerovatnije  ce maknuti i taj jajovod pa vise ne bi trebala imati vanmatrnicne...
pozz svima ja jos ne odustajem!
 :Razz:

----------


## Tia

Evo me nakon duge i preduge.
Imali smo jedan neuspješni sekundarni ovaj mjesec.

Ja bi na listu za prirodnjak. Pokušat ćemo još jednom

----------


## tigrical

Bravo Tia, treće!
Ipak prirodnjak...

----------


## Kadauna

Tia - lijepo te je vidjeti ovdje  :Kiss:  i potpisujem tigrical - bravo za treće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo ukratko:na uzv dr.nije nigdje vidio plod pa mi oni vade betu i salju u trudnicku ambulantu na bolji uzv...beta preko 2600 i tada na uzv pocinje potraga:na kraju desnog jajovoda vidi se mrvica koja kuca...to je btw jajovod kojemu je dijagnoza potpuna zacepljenost i nepropusnost...
> cekam laparoskopiju i najvjerovatnije ce maknuti i taj jajovod pa vise ne bi trebala imati vanmatrnicne...
> pozz svima ja jos ne odustajem!


nek ti nama ne odustajes, nisam ja iskreno ni ocekivala - pred tobom je tek pocetak iako vjerujem kratkog IVF puta  :Smile: ) i dobro je da si u klinici pod nadzorom  iako ne znam zasto cekaju, zasto ti vec nisu napravili laparoskopiju, beta ocito raste sto je opasno po tebe ako je trudnoca u jajovodu, isti moze prsnuti!? Dakle taj jedan jajovod vade - a drugi? onda se par mjeseci oporavljas i u novi postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~  Imamo jednu nasu forumasicu, kojoj su izvadili jajovod ali je opet prilikom IVF-a doslo do vanmaternicne, jednostavno se embrij implantirao u rog koji ostane kad odstrane jajovod ali su takve situacije na srecu rijetke.

----------


## Argente

Ja ovdje upadam samo na zadnju stranicu pa neka mi oproste oni koje sam preskočila...žužy, arlena, slonica - žao mi je  :Love: 
Tia, ma bravo! Sad nam Ginger neće biti usamljena  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

*žužy, arlena, valiana*, žao mi je...odmorite se, skupite snagu, i u nove pobjede.
*slonice,* čuvaj se, želim ti što brži oporavak.
*m@tt,* posebno vibram iz sveg srca, do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*monika,* čestitam na beturini.
*tia,* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za treću srećicu  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Slonice, a bemu miša.......
jel to bio ivf ili?

----------


## žužy

*slonice*,jako mi je žao,grlim te drži se  :Love:

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav moje drage...svim novopečenim trudnicama čestitam od <3 ,hrabricama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Upadam kao padobranac.... :Wink:  Mužev spermiogram se popravio pa nas dok poslao kući da hopsamo :Laughing:  kupila ja i lh trakice, i sad sam u iščekivanju,vještica kasni 9 dana,ne usudim se napraviti test. Sise bole ko lude a i jajnici probadaju,ne osjećam se ništa posebno a bome ni trudno. isto mi je kao da sam došla s transfera i sad čekam vađenje bete a ništa se naročito ne dešava osim kaj ta glupača kasni.. 
Eto toliko od mene  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Steeeena, 9 dana???? Ma daaaj pa vrijeme je za test.

----------


## Stena

Ah sutra ujutro je dan D,radim test pa šta bude. naravno javljam rezultat kakav god bio.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

:fige:  plus ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

tuznicama jedan veliki zagrljaj, a posebno slonici tonici-drz se!

Tia, to te pitam!!! Da ne budem jedina ludjakinja u blizoj i daljoj okolini

Pusa i vibre za sve!

----------


## bubekica

e, a da i ja prijavim kaj se kod mene desava. danas 37dc, popila svoje duphastone 3x1 16-25dc, menge niotkuda, testici redom negativni (a nije bas ni bilo aktivnosti ovaj mjesec). zvala sam socijalku danas, ona tvrdi da se tolerira do 21 dan od zadnjeg duphastona i da joj se javim za tjedan dana. dogovaram uzv privatno.

----------


## Sandra1971

svima brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puse svima, *Stena* trudna si !!!!

----------


## jejja

stena ~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic, lijepu betu, stagod odlucila  :Smile: 

Bubek, ne znam od kud da je normalno da dodje 21 dan nakon zadnjeg duphastona, cemu onda duphici?? 21 dan je skoro pa jos jedan ciklus.. cista logika je da pad progesterona mora dovesti do krvarenja ako je sve ok.. a ako krvarenja nema neki razlog zasto do njega nije doslo postoji, drzim fige da nije nista ali ili je endo ipak tanak (iako si rekla da je bio ok,ne znam moze li se stanjiti iz nekog razloga) ili je mozda kakva cista ili nesto u pitanju, ja sam uvijek za soluciju pregled pa ako ni onda nije nista pricekat jos malo.. bolje se ne brinuti nego mozda odgadjati nesto..

Ja prijavljujem da sam u petak na prvom UZ, nadam se da ce endo biti ok i da cemo ovaj ciklus u FET  :fige:

----------


## Mury

*Stena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iako ne sumnjam da si trudna, svaka čast na strpljivosti, ja testove pišam prije nego m kasni, jer mi zadnjih godinu dana nikad neće vještica ni kasniti da se bar mogu ponadati (iako ne znam čemu se budala nadam),ali eto ovisnost mi pišati testove, prvo Lh, pa onda i HCG, pa ja to pođem pišat već od 23 DC...pukla totalka  :Razz: !
Cure u postupcima sretno, a tužnicama veliki zagrljaj, jednom će valjda doći i vaše vrijeme  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* endo je na 16dc bio 6,2mm. znao je bit i 4mm na 30 i neki dan ciklusa pa bi 7 dana duphastona potjeralo mengu. zato cu ja fino privatno na UZV.

----------


## Lotta81

Stena  mora da je to to.  :fige:

----------


## Stena

Aaaaaa....cure moje zlatne ste... :Kiss: 
Lotta81 ne mogu ti poslati poruku.
Strah me pišnuti test jer mi do sad nije pokazao + ni kad sam bila trudna.
Vidjet ćemo sutra je novi dan ili vještica ili plusić.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

pa koje to testice piskis?

----------


## Stena

Clearblue, a beta mi je bila oko 200 kad sam radila test. To sam ja,kako moj ginić veli žena fenomen  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

> Clearblue, a beta mi je bila oko 200 kad sam radila test. To sam ja,kako moj ginić veli žena fenomen


E pa onda ti preporucam gravignost  :Wink:

----------


## matty569

evo samo da prijavim da mi je bata negativna

----------


## saan

Mast 569.. Žao mi je :Sad:  grlim

----------


## saan

Matty sorry..  Mob. Sam izmišlja

----------


## s_iva

Stena  :Cekam:

----------


## slonica tonica

pozz svima!!!
evo jučer sam puštena doma :Very Happy: 
lps mi je odstranjen i preostali desni jajovod,tako da mi se,prema riječima mog dr. vanmaternična trudnoća više ne može ponoviti :Klap:  :Klap: , pa kada se oporavim krćem u nove pobjede!!!
svima vam želim puno sreće u vašim postupcima!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Slonice, želim ti brz oporavak!

----------


## Strašna

*Slonice* sretno! Drži se!

----------


## Stena

Tu sam cure moje....radila ja test,i ništa, (-) Ove  :Evil or Very Mad:  još nema,neka više stigne ako misli!

----------


## Snekica

A da vadiš betu?!  
Slonice sretno dalje!

----------


## Mury

> Tu sam cure moje....radila ja test,i ništa, (-) Ove  još nema,neka više stigne ako misli!


*Stena*, a baš sam se nadala  :Sad: ...i što kaže Snekica, da ti betu izvadiš?
*Slonice*, drži se, želim ti brz opravak i u nove pobjede, ovaj put do kraja  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I svima puno sreće, posebno onima koje kreću u postupke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Stena

Pa neznam...ako za dan dva ne stigne vadim betu...
*Slonice* Sretno i brz oporavak.

----------


## riba76

Slonice,bravo za hrabrost :Wink:

----------


## monika2208

drage moje
evo da se javim i ovdje. moja trudnoća je krenula zlo i naopako. 18dpt prokrvarila i beta počela padati.
čekam mengu koju trebam dobiti u roku od tjedan dana a za 2 mjeseca opet idem po svoje smrzliće.
ne predajem se
pusa svima
puno sreće svima želim od srca

----------


## bubekica

*monika2208* nemam sto ponuditi osim zagrljaja... drz se.

----------


## hrki

monika2208,šaljem ogroman hug  :Love:

----------


## jejja

Monika, samo hrabro  :Heart: 
Bubek jel dosla vjestica? Jesi bila na UZ?

----------


## bubekica

nisam i nije, sutra idem.

----------


## Anna1

slonica, monika  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## riba76

Monika....kaj reć.....drž se... :Love:

----------


## tikki

Slonica, želim ti brz oporavak!
Monika, žao mi je... drži se!

Bubek~~~~~~ za skori početak!

----------


## Mury

A joj cure, pašto je ovo,nakon svih ovih vijesti sam totalno down  :Sad: ...jesen je užasno krenula. Pa monika, zar tako super beta može početi padati, užas, to je zadnje što bi po meni moglo biti...više čovjek ne zna ni koja je je beta dobra  :Sad: ..nit valja velika, niti mala, ma nikakva  :Sad: ...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ dajte cure malo boljih vijesti, popravite malo ovu užasnu statistiku!!!

----------


## Stena

Ajme cure nemam riječi da bi vas utješila jer znam kako je....i kod mene loša "statistika", pošto mi je ova dama kasnila,test neg otišla sam svojem ginu koji naravno na uzv-u nije ništa vidio,sve ok nema cista (jer sam već i na to sumnjala),kaže nema potrebe za nikakvim tabletama i da bi u roku dan ili dva trebala dobiti. I šta reć tako i bilo.Dobila danas s minimalnim bolovima (što je kod mene rijetkost). Neznam, nekako si mislim novi poraz-nova nada. 
Cure držite se...ovaj naš rat je uporan ali nadajmo se pobjedi!
Mi ćemo još malo probavati prirodno,ovo nam je prvi ciklus kad sam koristila lh trakice,nisam nešto optimistična,a moj M kaže; "Kaj to mjeriš,svejedno ćemo se keksati.  :Laughing:  
S početkom nove godine opet u postupak,pa što bude.

Sretno drage moje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Slonice & Monika* - jako mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

na 40dc krenuo spotting, a uzv pokazao cistu, tako da dok je se ne rijesim mogu samo  :Raspa:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekice* -  :voodoo:  cista

----------


## bubekica

hahhahahaha, sad sam imala viziju tebe kak izvodis voodoo nad mojom uzv snimkom ciste  :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

*Bubekice*  :Love:  i ovdje.
 I kod mene na nalazu biopsije endometrija e coli i enterokok, sad sljedi dugotrajno liječenje venoznim antibioticima, iako ni sama ne znam kojem dobrom infektologu se javiti, ako ima netko prijedlog, može na PP...očajna sam, bijesna, nemoćna, osjećam opet samo da se borim se vjetrenjačama, ništa mi vise nema smisla, što se više borim, sve gore stanje...
Ostalim sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da već jednom krenu bolje vijesti na ovoj temi!!!

----------


## kameleon

dragi svi  :Love:  vas jakooo
iš beštije i ciste,iš vanmaternične,iš 0,iš iš iš
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima!za  :Heart: 
a ostalima koji se bore s nalazima da dobiju sve potrebne papiriće!!!!!!!!!
mm je danas dobio nalaze biopsije, kaže da su jako dobri  :Very Happy: 
mogli bi uskoro u postupak, ako će moji brisevi biti ok..
pozdravi i  :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Haha*   Tražila sam smajlić - a taj nikad nisam koristila prije - pa mislim si tako nešto zaslužuje ta bezvezna cista koja remeti planove... Jesam u krivu?!  :Cool:

----------


## jejja

Bubek kvragu i cista.. al i sumnjala si i sama... Nek cim prije ode...
Ja sam danas bila na prvi UZ, 7dc, endo 5,5. Hrpa sitnih folikula...Nije bio moj dr pa cu tek u ponedjeljak znat da li cemo izazivat ovulaciju ili cemo bez O ici na FET.. ja se nadam da ce se endic do tad jos podebljati i da ce se mozda desit cudo opet pa da se i neki folikul probudi...

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* [/COLOR]
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (3)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
1977, FET

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI)
Lara86, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF
M@tt, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 09.10.
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 10.10.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); saan, VV, 1. IVF;

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF);

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Noemi, VV, 1. IVF; Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF;

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF); serenity1, VV, 1.AIH; elen, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF); 

ON-GO  
10/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Aerin, KBC Rijeka, 1. AIH; analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF);
bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF;
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); marincezg, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI);
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); miny, PFC Prag, FET; 
nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH);
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); nova21, VV, 1. IVF;
paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
špelkica, VV, 1.IVF;
tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); Tasha1971, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); 
Vaki, VV, 1.IVF; zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI)
12/2013: valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, Ledamo, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, mg1975, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, saraya, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## sissy75

vrijedni *bubek*  :Klap:

----------


## hrki

Evo da se i tu javim.Danas smo obavili punkciju i dobili smo 12 jajnih stanica.U ponedjeljak sam ponovo gore (na VV ) da vidimo koliko ih se oplodilo i kad će transfer.Sad molimo da se stanice oplode i dalje lijepo razvijaju.Pusa  :Bye:

----------


## jejja

Hrki super brojcica, ~~~~~ za dobru oplodnju, lijepo dijeljenje i dobar transfer

----------


## saan

Hrki bravo... Neka se lijepo razviju i oplode  :Smile:  mi smo dobili samo 2 js. Sutra idemo vidjeti jesu se oplodile...

----------


## hrki

Saan,držim ručnonožne  :fige:  :fige:  da se stanice  dobro razvijaju i da transfer bude uspješan.

----------


## ARIANM

Moja beta opet 0,0  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: :

----------


## jejja

* ARIANM* zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## amazonka

ARIANM, žao mi je
 :Sad:

----------


## saan

Hrki hvala :Smile:  i ja tebi želim isto.
ARIANM grlim draga :Sad:

----------


## piki

*ARIANM* ne znam što bi mogla reći da te utješim osim grlim :Sad: 
*Saan* neka se lijepo dijele ove dvije!
*Hrki* već sam napisala, nek ih bude puno oplođenih!

----------


## riba76

Arianm  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Hrki i saan  :fige:

----------


## hrki

ARIANM,šaljem ogroman hug :Love:  :Love:  ,žao mi je

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala svima! Sutra zovem u bolnicu da vidim što dalje.

Hrki,saan sretnooooo!

----------


## Anna1

Hrki, sean razveselite nas...
Arianm žao mi je, hrabro dalje

----------


## linalena

*Hrki* sretno i dalje a počelo baš plodno, biti će kod tebe lijepih blastica pa altgr1 za 5.dan

*arianm* ufff :grli: baš grozno

*lberc* šaljem ti puno puno ******************************

svima puno puno sreće, pozdravljamo vas, grlimo i ljubimo moja mrva i ja :Zaljubljen:

----------


## saan

Evo da se javim...  Od 2 js 1 nezrela, 1 se oplodila i kako kaže biologinja lijepo razvila. Danas je bio transfer dvodnevne cetverostanicne mrvice... Sad čekanje :Smile: 
Sretno svima

----------


## hrki

Saan i dalje držim ručnonožne  :fige:  :fige:  za trocifrenu betu

----------


## mostarka86

> Arianm 
> 
> Hrki i saan


x

----------


## jejja

kakvo je ovo zatisje?
Bila na UZ, 10 dc, endo i dalje isti 5mm  :Sad:  ni pomaknuo se nije.. povecali mi estrofem na 2x2mg , kontrola u cetvrtak.. od ovulacije nece bit nista a sad je kasno da ju izazivamo.. koliko bi se po dc trebao endo debljati?? Ima li mi ovaj ciklus sanse?? rekao je dr da bar 10 mora endo biti za transfer...

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* ja za FET uzimam estrofem 3x2mg od prvog pregleda (2 ili 3.dc), kad endo bude cca 7-8mm dodaje se utrogestan 3x2 i 5 dana nakon toga bude transfer. nemam savjeta, nazalost.

----------


## lberc

Evo samo da javim,punkcija gotova dobili smo pet stanica...sad još samo da se oplode

----------


## jejja

A i mislila sam si nekako da je estrofem 1x2mg premalo ali idem s onim da dr zna sta radi.. nekako sumnjam da ce sad ovih par dana malo vece doze napravit cudo.. a stanje je izgledalo dobro na 7dc... 
lberc drzim fige i vibrice za oplodnju  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

Dali je neko u zadnje vrijeme koristio klomife, preko kakvog recepta ide i dali se šta plaća?

----------


## kameleon

jejja  :fige:  da se endo podeblja!!!!!!!! ja sam se obično gušila u ananasu i cikli, a novo sam pročitala da i piva djeluje..
ja nisam sto posto sigurna, ali mislim da je meni endo znao biti 5 ili 6  od 7dc, a na transferu obično 10 ili 11...
a zašto je 10dc kasno za izazivanje ovulacije? pa meni je ovulacija između 12 i 14 dc, iako mi se često događalo( u sekundarnim postupcima kad smo čekali da folikul pukne) da se sve oduži i ovulacija bude i 16dc, pa sam tako jednom ili dva puta dobila štopericu da to izazovemo...ja bi pitala...ćete mi dati injekciju da folikul pukne, on bi pričekao još dan dva pa mi dao štopericu..
Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!!!!!

----------


## špelkica

Iberic i ostale cure, sretno!!!!

----------


## kika222

Bubekice nisi me stavila na listu za postupak u 10mj... :Smile: 
M@tt  :Smile: Jel možda pao kakav pozitivni testić....
Iberc i noemi~~~~~ da postanete trbušaste :Smile: 
Svima sretno!!!

----------


## jejja

Kameleon rekao je dr da se O izaziva klomicima 3-5dc, da je 10dc kasno za krenut s bilocime.. jer kod mene nema ni jednog vodeceg folikula, ima hrpa sitnih al to je zbog pco .. nis budem i pivu dodala ... Uz vrkutu i ciklu i kupinovo vino  :Laughing:

----------


## kameleon

jejja u svakom slučaju  :fige:  da se ipak podeblja!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Jejja nisam bas u toku.. Sretno!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

Hvala cure  :Heart:  Vatrice jesi nam ti dobro?

----------


## M@tt

Nasa beta opet lijepa okrugla 0.  :Sad:  Vec je prekjucer bio minus na clearblue testu. Nema smisla vise sve to skupa...

----------


## Kadauna

@matt, jako mi je žao, ja bih na vašem mjestu vrlo otvoreno razgovarala s doktoricom o donaciji........ znam kako se osjećate, držite se  :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

O M@tt, prežao mi je, držite se... Znam da je teško...  :Love:

----------


## lberc

matt,žao mi je,i predobro poznat osječaj

ja od danas imam na čuvanju dvije mrve,beta 25.10..od pet stanica dvije se oplodile,nije baš dobar spermiogram,a ni stanice nisu baš kvalitetne,al ja sam ipak sretna da je došlo do tranfera

----------


## kika222

> Nasa beta opet lijepa okrugla 0.  Vec je prekjucer bio minus na clearblue testu. Nema smisla vise sve to skupa...


Znam da se čini već izlizano ovo žao mi je, ali u vama svi mi vidimo i svoju nadu, svaki naš neuspjeh nas vodi bliže ka cilju! Ne može uvijek biti 0... Ne prihvaćam to ni za vas ni za sebe i zato nemojte odustati molim vas!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## Mury

*m@tt*, jako, jako mi je žao...ma nemam riječi kojim bih izrazila žaljenje  :Sad: !!! Držite se  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

Hvala vam cure. Nečemo odustati još. 
Samo čemo sada konačno poslati molbe za posvojenje, ali nečemo odustati još od mpo. 
Dokle god ima nade. Ali kad po X put vidite tu jadnu bijednu 0 na papiru dođe mi da sve pošaljem k vragu. Trenutno se osječamo ko da nam ništa neide od ruke, čega god da se primimo jednostavno neide...

Sada kod dr. R. na histeroskopiju i onda dalje. 

Sretno svima

----------


## kameleon

m@tt  :Love: 
mislim da svi ovdje suosjećamo, jako...
i poznat nam je taj osjećaj nakon 0...
i padamo u depre i bedove...ali se opet dižemo i idemo dalje...
meni najviše daju snage oni koji su nakon 11 godina pokušavanja ostali trudni...
ili iz 13. postupka itd...vjerujem da se čuda ipak događaju...držite se!!!!!!
Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!!!!!!!!!!!
jejja  :Kiss:  i javi kako je prošlo,si bila danas na fm??

----------


## dino84

*Matt*, jako, jako mi je žao. Držite se  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*Matt,* jako, jako mi je žao.

*Iberc* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za troznamenkastu betu!!! :fige:

----------


## linalena

*lberc* puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dva borca, ajd malci čopite se kak spada

*M@tt* žao mi je na još jednoj negativnoj beti, teško je preteško. Obavite histeroskopiju pa dalje . Probajte neku državnu kliniku i vrtiti prirodnjake ili se zbrojiti i u Prag ili tako negdje na donaciju. Za posvojenje  :Zaljubljen: . Kako je jednom rekla jedna forumašica - nema odustajanje dokle god je u meni jaja :rock: 

*Jejja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Baš mi se nekako čini malo postupaka, trebalo se već zahuktati jesenski vlakić, **************************************************  *******

----------


## Lotta81

iberc sretno.

Matt držite se. O, da, svima nam je dobro poznat osjećaj kada po ne znam koji put vidiš 0 na papiru. Ali, treba biti uporan nema nam druge. Upornost i divovski živci.

----------


## Bab

m@tt, žao mi je zbogneznamnijakojeporedu nule...ali nemojte odustajati...ako imalo imate snage gurajte dalje...
Znam da vam to sad malo znači ali ima nas tu dosta maratonki kojima je uspjelo iz xy postupka...mi smo recimo iz 12-og icsi-a dobili našu dječicu. I sad kad ih gledam znam da se svaka injekcija, svaka prebolna punkcija isplatila.
Drž'te se nekako...ljubi ženicu.
I naravno sve ostale puunoo pozdravljam. Nemam baš puno vremena za sebe jer su dječica jako zahtjevna.
Želim vam svima uspješne postupke, debele pluseve i velike bete i naravno najslađu dječicu na svijetu.
Pusa od nas troje :Kiss:

----------


## Marlen

Matt....nadala sam se da ce ovaj put biti drugaciji rezultat....uzasno mi je zao 
Nas par ovdje bas nece ni sreca, ni zvijezde, ni horoskop, ni karte, ni grah.... vrtimo te postupke ko.....
Ma..... Zao mi je ljudi.....

----------


## Sandra1971

M@tt još jedno - žao mi je... ali to već tako glupo zvuči i meni samoj..... a sad od mene nešto još gluplje-mladi ste i kako god bilo-vi ćete imati svoju djecu sigurno... jedna forumašica je negdje prekrasno napisala ovo-imat ću ih - bilo biološku bilo posvojenu-onu koja su mi iz srca izrasla.... još uvijek sve stignete i sigurno ćete biti roditelji  :Very Happy: 
nisam često ovdje pa vam svima šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve faze postupka i za sve za što vam treba....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Matt* -  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*M@tt* teško je još nešto dodati, cure su to (nažalost) tako lijepo sročile da se može samo iskreno potpisati. Želim vam svu sreću svijeta s idućim postupkom i posvojenjem  :Love:

----------


## špelkica

M@tt, žao mi je  :Love: 
Ja ti isto želim kao i Sandra; da ćete imat svoju djecu, bilo biološku bilo posvojenu ili kombinaciju obojeg, mi se isto tome nadamo :Yes:

----------


## s_iva

A Matt, što reći osim da je život takav, čupav i dlakav?! Držite se....

Imamo novu trudnicu iz VG, *Ivka* čestitam!

----------


## snupi

Matt iskreno mi je zao mislila sam da  vam ovo bude dobitni, sto god odlucili  za dalje podržavam vam vas!! :Smile:  Nisam bas u toku svima koju cekaju bete nek budu velike , pozitivne i da se pretvore u prekrasna kucakajuca srceka!!

----------


## Kadauna

Odbrojavanje je valjda krivo mjesto za ovako pisanje, ali se na forumu premalo piše i o onom postotku parova koji neće ostvariti roditeljstvo MPO-om, koji neće uspjeti samo zato što pokušavaju i nije taj postotak malen, neki odustani u startu, ne krenu MPO putem, drugi odustanu nakon 2 pokušaja jer im to nije način života, drugi odustanu tek nakon 17. puta, dugi je niz razloga......... 

*No nažalost dio nas ovdje neće postati roditelji MPO-om i valja svakako i to imati pred očima.*

----------


## jejja

M@tt nemam rijeci a da ih netko vec nije napisao.. Vi cete bit roditelji na ovaj ili onaj nacin i to vam zelim od srca jednakom snagom kao i svima tu i sebi...
Kameleon moj endic je 13dc dogurao do 6i sitno.. povecan estrofem na 3x2 i valjda sad stvarno ocekujemo ne cudo nego nemoguce da u subotu na kontroli bude 10..  ne znam ni sama al nekako mislim da je "pisi kuci propalo" stvarno ne znam u cemu je problem..

----------


## Kadauna

Ivka, čestitke za pozitivnu betu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

Evo i forumske kave  :Coffee: , može i čaj ili kakao.................

ah.... da... nudim i rakijcu virtualnu - štrajku usprkos

----------


## ljube

> Kameleon moj endic je 13dc dogurao do 6i sitno.. povecan estrofem na 3x2 i valjda sad stvarno ocekujemo ne cudo nego nemoguce da u subotu na kontroli bude 10..  ne znam ni sama al nekako mislim da je "pisi kuci propalo" stvarno ne znam u cemu je problem..


jejja, problem je u tome što dr. nije odmah krenuo s dozom Estrofema koja se koristi za FET bez vlastite ovulacije, obično je to 3×2 mg, a onda se po potrebi korigira, svakako sretno u subotu!

Ivka, sjajna vijest, čestitam!

Kadauna, hvala na  :Coffee: , taman paše.

----------


## kameleon

ajajajajaj kaudana i ja ću onda rakijicu, sve se nadam da će to uskoro završiti...jer ako budem morala čekati još 6 mjeseci za termin radi štrajka bit će svega  :voodoo:   :oklagija: 
jejja ne znam šta reći  :fige: ...a ako ne uspije, možeš li odmah sljedeći ciklus ići sa klomifenom?? 
svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,nek se nađe...  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

Ljube bit ce da je to, ne znam sta je mislio kad je krenuo s minimalnom dozom.. mozda da cu imat O pa da ce se samo poslozit sve...
Ne znam, nadam se da mogu iako bi ja probala radje s femarom jer uz iovako borbu s endometrijem da mi ga klomici jos vise stanje ne znam koliko smisla ima  :Sad:   sreca pa se ne broje i pokusaji za FET  :Laughing:  ucim u hodu, za iduci put sam bar spremna i znam koliko estrofema trebam  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

M@tt bas mi je zao..cure su sve rekle i potpisujem ih, bit cete roditelji na ovaj ili onaj nacin.. Ja sa uvik sjetim nase Tigrical koja je uspjela nakon 17. Puta...

Jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se desi cudo..i da nam objavis lijepe vijesti

Mi smo u bolnici vec mjesec dana, i svo vrijeme krvarim, za sad je beba dobro..sve pisem na "mpo trudnoca nakon svega.." pozz mi dr.M

----------


## tigrical

Aaaa vatra, neš' ti utjehe nakon 17 puta...jooj. 
M@tt samo uporno dalje, cilj je predivan!

----------


## mostarka86

> *No nažalost dio nas ovdje neće postati roditelji MPO-om i valja svakako i to imati pred očima.*


ovo mi je uvijek u glavi...izdržat ću još hiljade injekcija, modrih stomaka, minusa na kartici, kilometara pređenih, x postupaka, ali se samo ovoga plašim...da neću nikada uspjeti...uf, sva sam protrnula  :Crying or Very sad: 

*m@tt,* navijam za svakoga na ovom forumu, ali sam za vas nekako posebno (imamo slične dijagnoze, pa će biti da je zbog toga). Užasno mi je žao, nemam  ništa pametno reči,osim onoga što i sami znate. Čuvajte se, držite se, pazite se. U sličnoj smo situaciji, i mi smo predali papire za posvojenje. Nadam se da će ono brže ići od standardnog protokola i da ćete imati uskoro svoje djetešce u rukama. A čovjek nikada ne zna, možda poslije toga se posebno obradujete i sa lijepom betom. Sve je moguće. Zato samo pozitivne misli, molim  :Wink: 
Sretno  :Klap:

----------


## bubaba

Drage moje, evo da vam javim da od utorka čuvam dvije blastice..transfer odrađen u utorak , odradio ga dr. R. iza tog sam otputovala kući i sada čekam..

----------


## žužy

*bubaba*, :fige:  iz petnih žila da beta bude pozitivna!

*M@tt*,užasno mi je žao...pa dokle tako  :No: 

*Kadauna*,istina...i mislim da smo svi tu toga svjesni.Samo je lakše kad se nadamo pozitivi...i da ćemo svi na kraju uspjeti.Jednom.

Grozno kolko je malo uspješnih postupaka nakon ljeta..

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* [/COLOR]
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (4)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Lara86, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
florjan, PFC, AID
elen, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 15.10.
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 18.10.
serenity1, VV, 1.AIH
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
Ignis, PFC, FET
saan, VV, 1. IVF 21.10.
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET) 22.10.
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Noemi, VV, 1. IVF 23.10.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF); Vaki, VV, 1.IVF; giga, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 21xIVF)

ON-GO  
10/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Aerin, KBC Rijeka, 1. AIH; analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF);
bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF;
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); marincezg, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI);
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); miny, PFC Prag, FET; 
nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); nova21, VV, 1. IVF;
paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF;
tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); Tasha1971, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI)
12/2013: valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kikolina, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, Ledamo, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, mg1975, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, saraya, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## M@tt

> ovo mi je uvijek u glavi...izdržat ću još hiljade injekcija, modrih stomaka, minusa na kartici, kilometara pređenih, x postupaka, ali se samo ovoga plašim...da neću nikada uspjeti...uf, sva sam protrnula 
> 
> *m@tt,* navijam za svakoga na ovom forumu, ali sam za vas nekako posebno (imamo slične dijagnoze, pa će biti da je zbog toga). Užasno mi je žao, nemam  ništa pametno reči,osim onoga što i sami znate. Čuvajte se, držite se, pazite se. U sličnoj smo situaciji, i mi smo predali papire za posvojenje. Nadam se da će ono brže ići od standardnog protokola i da ćete imati uskoro svoje djetešce u rukama. A čovjek nikada ne zna, možda poslije toga se posebno obradujete i sa lijepom betom. Sve je moguće. Zato samo pozitivne misli, molim 
> Sretno


*mostarka* hvala ti na lijepim riječima od srca. Da, vidim sad da i ti imaš niki AMH ko i moja draga. Ne znam, nekako mi se čini da je to najgora  moguća dijagnoza bez da se uvijede cure koje imaju npr PCOS, ili neki drugi oblik dijagnoze i to samo zato što se dobiva užasno malo stanica i što nam ne ostaje ništa za zamrzavanje pa nemamo taj luksuz FET-a. 

Eto, neide i neide kod nas. Postali smo nažalost pravi maratonci na kraju.  :Sad:  
Inače i mene je toga strah, da nikad neču biti tata nekome. Užasno me toga strah. Strah me da ako i nečemo imati svoju djecu da ako posvojimo da mi neče proraditi očinski instinkti. Ma tisuću pitanja mi se mota po glavi trenutno. Tek danas smo kolko tolko došli k sebi. Draga je još doma cijeli ovaj tjedan i neide radit da se do kraja smiri, a onda čemo vidjeti šta i kako dalje. Zapravo to sad ovisi o rezultatima histeroskopije. Ali nadamo se odraditi još jedan postupak do kraja godine ako bude sve u redu.

----------


## nova21

Ja se ne nađem na listi, idemo ovaj mjesec u postupak 1 aih ili ivf

----------


## bubekica

> Ja se ne nađem na listi, idemo ovaj mjesec u postupak 1 aih ili ivf


On go 10mj...

----------


## monika2208

draga bubekica
i mene nema na popisu
stavi me idući puta na popis hrabrice i čekalice koječega
pusa

----------


## mostarka86

Svakom svoja muka najteža, ali stvarno i ja mislim da je ovo sa amh grozno. i što je najgore, nikada neće ni biti bolje, samo gore. a FET! nekada se bojim da neću imati uopće išta za vratiti u postupku, a o fet-u da ne govorim. 
i mi idemo na histeroskopiju uskoro, i ponovno idem na laparoskopiju  :Sad:  šta će mi ostati od jajnika, drago Bog zna!
mi smo m@tt odlučili, ako ne uspije još 2-3 postupka sa našim js, skupiti lovu i idemo na donaciju u prag. do tada se nadamo da će nas tete iz centra prije obradovati. a što se tiče instikata kod usvojene djece, mislim da nema toga kome ne prorade. kad te mrvica mala zagrli i ti nju, bude se najljepše emocije u svakom čovjeku, budi uvjeren.
cure, sorry, malo smo OT. Izvinjavam se još jednom.

----------


## jejja

evo i mene s UZ, endic je skoro 9 sto je po meni ipak nesto, pomaknu se s mjesta.. u srijedu ocekujemo transfer valjda ce se do tad jos malo zadebljati (?!) sad me strah samo sta se sve moze desiti prilikom odmrzavanja, hoce i embrij to prezivjeti, hoce li moj endic do tad narasti jos to malo... nastavljam s estrofemom 3x2 i od danas utrici 3x2 ... sretno svima, najveci zagrljaj ide tuznicima  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*monika* primljeno na znanje  :Wink: 

sto se tice "najgorih" dijagnoza, slazem se s vama - nizak AMH, i azoospermija su najgore dijagnoze - obje zbog dobivanja malo gameta - malo gameta - male sanse, racunica je jasna. oduvijek govorim da je PCOS prednost za IVF (naravno postoje i tu veliki problemi zbog povisenog testosterona, pomaknutog prozora implantacije itd.)

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* endo od 9mm na dan uvodjenja progesterona je skroz ok, sve preko 7-8mm je dobro.

----------


## jejja

Bubek uvijek si tu kad treba malo realnosti, smiriti me ili dati pozitive i hvala ti na tome draga..

----------


## bubekica

*jejja*  :Kiss:

----------


## s_iva

Malo nam je zamrla ova tema, nema baš neke akcije  :Sad: 

Jeste za  :Coffee:  u ovo maglovito jutro?

----------


## lberc

s-iva,ja ću kavicu,danas mi se nije dalo dignut.
Nadam se da nam bude danas kika javila veliku betu.
Meni je danas 5 dpt,vrijeme mi sporo ide,jučer nam je još krepal internet i max tv tak da sad nemam ničeg osim radia..valjda budu danas popravili rekli su dva dana,sreća da imam bar inernet na mob.pa mogu bar nekaj pogledat.

----------


## Ajvi

Evo i ja cu se pridruziti kavici, iako je sad vec popodnevna. Ujutro nisam mogla, morala sam ići po svoje dvije male mrvice. Sad su tu sa mnom, nadam se na dulje vrijeme.

----------


## žužy

*Ajvi*,i nek ostanu kod tebe narednih 9 mj  :fige: 
*s-iva*,tnx na kavici  :pivo:

----------


## lberc

Ajvi nek se samo čvrsto prime!

----------


## bebi

javljam se prvi put na ovoj temi ,9 dpt  znate kako dani idu nemam šta novo za reći, samo kišem i stomak mi  je užasno napet nemam nekih drugih simptoma ako se ovo upšte tako može nazvat,imam neko probadanje u želudcu ma ne znam možda i umišljam više
nadam se a i srce vjeruje ......
ovo mi je 3. icsi

----------


## Snekica

M@tt žao mi je ... nemoj da te brine da nećeš biti dobar otac i s najboljim roditeljskim instinktima! Biti će odličan otac kao i TD odlična majka! Malo prije sam se razmišljala kako ćemo prihvatiti ako ne uspijemo doći do trudnoće, a svjesni da posvojiti ne možemo (ne svojom voljom) a želimo to jako? Stislo me oko srca, ali digla sam glavu i rekla sebi da ću o tom razmišljati kad i ako dođe za to vrijeme. Uvijek se pitam da li onaj gore zna koliko se već borimo i da li je to humano od njega (naravno s dozom šale)?! 

Curama u dobitnim postupcima čestitam, a tužnice grlim...

----------


## crvenkapica77

M@tt  bas  mi je zao   :Sad:

----------


## Vaki

> javljam se prvi put na ovoj temi ,9 dpt  znate kako dani idu nemam šta novo za reći, samo kišem i stomak mi  je užasno napet nemam nekih drugih simptoma ako se ovo upšte tako može nazvat,imam neko probadanje u želudcu ma ne znam možda i umišljam više
> nadam se a i srce vjeruje ......
> ovo mi je 3. icsi


 :fige:

----------


## s_iva

Danas nema kafice???
Evo jedne u podne  :Coffee: 

Bebi, kad je beta?
Ivka ~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu

----------


## jejja

Ja se samo javljam da smo imali transfer, eskim je u busi i nadam se da ce se kroz dan dva ususkat na duzi period...

----------


## tigrical

jejja juhuuuu!!!

----------


## jejja

*tigrical*  :Love:  vidjela ja kako tebi trudnoca lijepo pristaje pa se ovaj put i ja zelim hvalit trbuhom i cicama na nekoj RI kavici  :Wink:

----------


## kameleon

jejja  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!!!

----------


## innu

Bravo jejja za ušuškanca malog puno ~~~~~~
Sretno svima u postupcima, a tužnicama šaljem  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*jejja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se čvrsto primi!!!!!!!!!evo i trudničke prašine **************************************************  *********************

----------


## kiki30

jejja, bravo za eskimića !  :Very Happy:    puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje..
cure u postupcima sretno!!!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebi

beta u petak ...još sutra da preživim

----------


## mostarka86

*bebi, jejja,* sretnoooo, čuvam  :fige:  jakooooo...

----------


## jejja

Dobro jutro.. kava, caj, kakao po izboru... Bebi ~~~ za lijepu betu 
Jucer sam odmarala danas cu malo ipak nesto po kuci napravit i popodne prosetat da potaknem cirkulaciju.. primjetila sam   da me ovaj put utrici nisu toliko napuhali i da me cicke ne bole bas jako pa se nadam da ce pocet bolit za koji dan-tjedan  i da ce to bit znak da se nesto desava  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

Vidim da je kavica već poslužena, ali i ja danas častim, da eto obilježim ovaj moj 100. post na forumu.
Zato, drage moje, uz tople napitke nudim i sokove razne, a tko smije može trgnut i nešto žešće. Ima i za prigristi.
 :Coffee:   :pivo:   :kokice: 
Inače, danas teče 3dnt iako je osjećaj kao da je 33.
No, lijep je dan, idem priuštiti svom milom psetu (i svojoj cirkulaciji) jednu lijepu šetnjicu.

----------


## saan

Drage moje evo da i ovdje prijavio svoju betu! 12 dnt 222,5 :Very Happy: 
Svima želim puno sreće i dobrih vijesti

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Bravo Saan, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*saan*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  cestitke jos jednom!!!!
*jejja* mislim na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

saan,čestitam,super beta!

----------


## žužy

*saan*,čeeestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Svim nestrpljivim betočekalicama želim najmanje troznamenkaste brojčice!  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Ajvi

Vrtim još jednu rundu za *saan*!

----------


## žužy

:pivo:

----------


## Anna1

Saan čestitke

----------


## saan

Hvala vam drage moje , svima vam želim isto....<3

----------


## linalena

Saan čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , bravo

Lberc kako napreduješ, odbrojavaš? eto ti puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ******************************************
i svim čekalicama da dočekaju pozitivne bete, pa duplirajuće pa srčeka ......

----------


## lberc

> Saan čestitke , bravo
> 
> Lberc kako napreduješ, odbrojavaš? eto ti puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ******************************************


odbrojavam,danas 8 dan,počeli su lagani dobro poznati grčevi,pa bumo vidli jel to dobro ili loše,do sad nikad nije bilo dobro...od simptoma niš,ali se ni ne zamaram tim,ak se slučajno pojavi koji simptomčić,ja to prepišem utrogestanu :Grin: ,drugi tjedan bi mogal pasti i koji test,imam ih četiri pa se mogu igrati.

----------


## Mury

*Saan* čestitke  :Very Happy: !!! Ajmo ostale čekalice, razveselite nas dobrim vijestima, i napokon popravite ovu užasnu statistiku  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Ledamo

Evo da se javim..danas smo imali termin u centru zbog dogovora o daljnjem postupku. Buduci da ovaj mjesec nisam dobila menstruaciju, moram imati bar jedan normalan ciklus izmedju postupaka. Tako da sam sad dobila tablete uz pomoc kojih cu dobiti. I onda sljedeca menstruacija, znaci u 12 mj, krecemo s postupkom. Buduci da imamo smrzlica, ne moram prolaziti sve silne muke. Ali gore od svih boli je negativan ishod..nadam se da ce biti dobro.
E da i beta mi nije bila cista nula, nego 0,4  :Unsure: 
Pozdravljam vas sve i zelim puno srece..

----------


## mona22

saan čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Saan,čestitam na lijepoj brojčici sretno dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Saan cestitam na beti  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Hvala vam!
Nadam se da ce se pravilno duplati...javim se u subotu.
Sretno svima

----------


## tigrical

Saan čestitam i sretno duplanje!
Ledamo, na žalost, sve ispod 5 je 0.

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba.

----------


## snupi

Saaan za duplanje, cure koje ste u bilo kojoj fazi puno vibrica!!

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (5)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF
*DJ*, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)

*LISTOPAD 2013. (3)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 18.10.
serenity1, VV, 1.AIH
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
Ignis, PFC, FET
koraljka
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET) 22.10.
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Noemi, VV, 1. IVF 23.10.
nina70
sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF) 23.10.
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF)
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF 30.10.
splicanka30, KBC Split, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
lulu79, PFC Prag
mia (trudilica za drugu bebu)
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 04.11.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); lolalita, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); Vaki, VV, 1.IVF; giga, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 21xIVF)

ON-GO  
10/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Aerin, KBC Rijeka, 1. AIH; analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);
bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF;
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); marincezg, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI);
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); miny, PFC Prag, FET; 
nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); nova21, VV, 1. IVF;
paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF;
tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); Tasha1971, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); cvitka, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF
12/2013: valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kikolina, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, mg1975, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, , sara69, saraya, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## jejja

bubekica stvarno svaka cast na hvatanju detalja i slaganju liste  :Smile: 
u kojoj si mi ti fazi? jel cista otisla is-is?

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* ma nije to neka mudrost  :Kiss: 
ja cekam UZV u ponedjeljak pa cemo vidjeti... "ocekujem najgore, nadam se najboljem"...

----------


## jejja

onda drzim fige za najbolje i pokret prema cilju  :Kiss:

----------


## lulu79

Pozdrav curke,...nadam se da me primate u vase drustvo betocekalica,.....meni danas 5dnt,.....dani zacudjujuce ne prolaze sporo,...ja sam za sada opustena i trudim se da mislim pozitivno,......svim betocekalicama drzim fige da su se mrvice ugnijezdile i da cemo se cim prije radovati pozitivnim betama!

----------


## lulu79

Bubekica sasvim slucajno primjetih i sebe na listi!!! Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## tikki

Pozdrav cure i dečki... Ja sam opet na maloj pauzi od foruma pa se ispričavam što nisam sve pohvatala. 
M@tt jako mi je žao što je opet 0  :Sad:  držte se i ti i draga!

Držim fige svim betočekalicama, i veeliki zagrljaj svim tužnicama!

Nama treba mali predah, iako ja stalno računam dane do idućeg postupka.

----------


## bebi

da objavim i ovdije drage moje  :Very Happy: 
moja beta juče 13 dpt 234 jeeeeee uspjela sam ....nadam se duplanju 
 sretno svima koji čekaju a tužnicama zagrljaj uspjet ćete jednog dana samo nema odustajanja

----------


## lberc

bebi,čestitam!!
saan~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnje duplanje
noemi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da krvarenje stane i da nam u ponedjeljak javiš lijepu betu
svima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve za kaj vam treba!

----------


## mona22

> bebi,čestitam!!
> saan~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnje duplanje
> noemi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da krvarenje stane i da nam u ponedjeljak javiš lijepu betu
> svima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve za kaj vam treba!


potpisujem

----------


## žužy

> bebi,čestitam!!
> saan~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnje duplanje
> noemi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da krvarenje stane i da nam u ponedjeljak javiš lijepu betu
> svima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve za kaj vam treba!



X
I ja se švercam i nadodajem još *Iberc* -  :fige:

----------


## lulu79

Bebi, saan,...cestitam ,......cure drage imam jedno pitanje,...danas mi je 6 dpt i jutros kada sam se digla na gacicama je bilo jako malo smedjkasto,.......do jutros me nista nije ni bolilo niti nista sada osjetim malo jako laganu bol ,.....sto mislite je li moguce da je implantacijsko ili ,.......uh, bas sam ovaj put kao niti jednom do sada toliko bila opustena, ali eto vrag neda mira sada sam kao na iglama,.....

----------


## bubekica

*lulu* moguce da je implantacijsko, iako su moja osobna iskustva s tim smedjarenjima losa. ako je 6dpt blastocisti, mozes radi svog osobnog mira vec sutra ujutro popiskit neki osjetljiviji testic, tipa gravignost ultra. ja kad sam pocela smedjarit sam instant popiskila test  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## lulu79

Hvala bubekica,....budem poslala muza da mi uzme test pa cu ako se ne smiri sutra uraditi ga. Mrzim kada se hvatam za svaku sitnicu u nadi da ce pozitivno zavrsiti,.....kako je u ovakvim situacijama tesko biti realan,....

----------


## Kadauna

cestitala bih svim novim trudnicama, saan, ivka, lotta, doanna, pa Iberc (koja ima lagano pozitivan testic)........ 



castim kavicom  :Coffee:  i rakijcom  :pivo: , koliko sam vidjela danas nije bilo nit jednog ni drugog

----------


## Bluebella

> cestitala bih svim novim trudnicama, saan, ivka, lotta, doanna, pa Iberc (koja ima lagano pozitivan testic)........ 
> 
> 
> 
> castim kavicom  i rakijcom , koliko sam vidjela danas nije bilo nit jednog ni drugog


jedva čekam dan da se poslužim rakijicom....

čestitke novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

i po jedna rakijica za društvo za šankom  :pivo: 

i od mene čestitke novim trudnicama

----------


## Zima77

Čestitke novim trudnicama i neka nas je sve vise,,,,

----------


## hrki

i od mene čestitke svim novim trudnicama  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
Noemi,šaljem jedan virtualni  :Love: ,drži se draga

----------


## jejja

lberc ima plusic? Cestitke  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> i od mene čestitke svim novim trudnicama 
> Noemi,šaljem jedan virtualni ,drži se draga


Potpisujem hrki  :Kiss: 

I  :Very Happy:  za lberc plusic!!  :fige:  za veeeliku betu

----------


## Kjara

evo me nakon mj dana bez interneta, javljam da sam 4 dan pikalica menopurina......idem citati sto ima kod vas svih novog a do tada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~a sve vas za sto vam treba

----------


## Kjara

Bebi, saan, Iberc čestitam i šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lulu79 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu i da vrijem do nje što bržeprodje
Bubekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pon, da sve bude kako treba

----------


## Stena

> cestitala bih svim novim trudnicama, saan, ivka, lotta, doanna, pa Iberc (koja ima lagano pozitivan testic)........


Potpisujem  :Klap:

----------


## paty

cure trebam pomoć.može mi koja staviti link za davanje injekcija

----------


## kiki30

jejja,nina 70 šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
Iberc,bravo na plusiću,za lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama puno sreće,možda vam se uskoro pridružim u odbrojavanju!!

----------


## tetadoktor

paty, evo ga

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfaYR...eature=related

----------


## lberc

jutro!
svim curama kaj danas vade betu želim lijepe brojkice...pa i sebi!
krv je izvađena,nalazi danas oko pola 3,evo sad sam napravila još jedan test,opet onaj sign i crtica je skoro ko kontrolna,...4 pozitivna testa valjda znače trudnoću,strah me samo da mi beta nebu ispod 50 jer dosta rano vadim pa me bu to opet brinulo... :cupakosu: ah kad sam tak nestrpljiva

----------


## željkica

*Iberc* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!a evo i trudničke prašine da ti donese sreću **************************************************  *********************

----------


## jejja

Jutro.. Iberc za betu ~~~~~~~~ meni jutros neka lagana vrtoglavica i malo mukica, prerano za simptome pa me strah viroze  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

jutro svima, pikalicama, čekalicama, neka danas ne bude tužnica 

lberc meni je na betu 123 test bio negativan, tako da je tvoja beta sigurno odlična ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

joj,cure hvala vam puno...nadam se da vam bum javila lijepe vijesti

----------


## Ajvi

Ako još ima nekog da nije kvalitetno krenuo u dan, evo kavica, čaj, kakao ili jedna ljuta.
A skoro je i vrijeme za deci crnog uz marendu.

lberc, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da to bude to!

----------


## saan

Drage moje !
moja beta danas je 1539,5 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Iberc s nestrpljenjem čekam tvoju :Smile: 
Sretno svima<3

----------


## hrki

Evo i mene malo k vama,i ja sam ujutro vadila betu da potvrdim jos jedan neuspjeli postupak (prekjucer sam popiskila 2 testica i oba su bila negativna). :Sad: 
Iberc,navijam za tebe i da beta bude ogromna
Svima ostalim saljem puno,puno pozitivnih vibri za sve sto vam treba

----------


## Ajvi

Woohoo! Ludilo!
Bravo, bravo, bravo! Čestitam! Uživaj u svojoj bebici!

----------


## Ajvi

Jao, *hrki*, ovo izgleda loše, moje veselje je bilo odgovor na saaninu betu, a ne na tvoj post.  Tebi  :fige:  da te tvoja ipak ugodno iznenadi.

----------


## lberc

ajvi,hvala na kavici
saan,beta ti je predobra,koji ti je danas dan,jesi javila dr,kaj je rekal?
hrki,nadam se da su testovi krivo pokazali i da te bude beta iznenadila.

----------


## hrki

Saan,bravo cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Saan cestitam  :Smile:  
Hrki da testovi budu u kvaru  :fige:

----------


## saan

Eno ja vam odgovorila ta drugoj temi...  Nakon transfera
Hrki jesi dobila nnalaz bete? 
Iberc danas mi je 16dnt.  Presretna sam želim i vama svina da osjetite toliku sreću koju ja sad osjećam :Very Happy: 
Ajvi još malo pa nas i ti iznenadi :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Saan, Bebi, čestitke! 
Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Neka se nastavi sa lijepim vijestima!

----------


## bubekica

*saan* divno! kaj veli dr.a.?
*lberc* bit ce to lijepa velika brojcica!
*hrki* mila grlim...
*jejja* ~~~~~~~~~~~ planiras li neki rani testic?

ja imam sretnu vijest - bila sam na UZV i ciste vise nema, m cekamo krajem tjedna i onda na brdo  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

Da se i ovdje prijavim da sam od jučer na klomifenima, u petak 1 ultrazvuk

----------


## lberc

bubekica,super da nema više ciste,nek ti ovo bude dobitni postupak
nova21,sretno u postupku

----------


## Bluebella

> ja imam sretnu vijest - bila sam na UZV i ciste vise nema, m cekamo krajem tjedna i onda na brdo


 :Klap:  Sretno!

----------


## jejja

Bubekica super vijest kod tebe draga, nek bude sve kako treba i da skupa odbrojavamo  :Heart:  a znas mene, samo cekam neki dnt na koji mogu krenut s ovim kineskim sta ih imam doma, nije da im previse vjerujem al skrate cekanje, barem u mojoj glavi

----------


## amazonka

Bubekice, sretno!

----------


## riba76

Bubekica  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

Saan, Bebi, čestitke! Iberc navijam za veliku betu!!

----------


## bubekica

*lberc*cekamo...
*hrki* jel stigao tvoj nalaz?

----------


## hrki

da ,moja beta je negativna 4,85
Iberc,gdje si.....

----------


## lulu79

Jos jednom cestitke svim novopecenim trudnicama,...
Hrki zao mi je,...da slj. pokusaj bude uspjesan
Lberc vibram za troznamenkastu betu,...daj motiviraj nas betocekalice
Bubekica sretno!!!

----------


## lberc

Evo bete 193,valjda je to ok...u šoku sam uopće ne znam kak se bum dopeljala doma..

----------


## hrki

Iberc,super beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam

----------


## bubekica

*hrki* to je bila biokemijska ocito...
*lberc* odlicno! krasna beta!

----------


## lulu79

Lberc cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## paty

da se prijavim od jučer sam pikalica 
1.FM u četvrtak

----------


## saan

Iberc super beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 Bubekice ti još malo pa po dobitak :Wink: 
Zvala sam dr. A kaže super još da u srijedu ponovim betu i da mu javim!

----------


## Zima77

Super beta to je to sretno dalje

----------


## s_iva

Iberc  :Very Happy: 

Meni je danas prvi dan stimulacije i obavljena 1.fm.

----------


## slonica tonica

cure evo i moj prijavak:
bila danas na kontroli,sve izgleda o.k.
stavljena na listu za 1/2014. :Klap: 
sretnooosvima!!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Iberc, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej!!!!

----------


## jejja

Hrki grlim  :Love:  
Iberc :jumping: super, samo nek nastavi duplati se

----------


## *DJ*

saan, lberc, čestitam, super bete!
hrki, žao mi je...
bubekica sretno!

----------


## Ajvi

lberc, prekrasno, čestitam!!! Držim fige za lijepo duplanje i dosadnu trudnoću.
(nadam se da će se i moji 2dn 4st malci ugledati na tvoje i saanine pa da bude još malo veselja)

hrki, žao mi je

bubekice, sretno, neka konačno već jednom krene (pa da ona djetelina može učiniti svoje)

----------


## žužy

Drage friške trudnice čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tužnicama ogromni zagrljaj a svima u nekoj fazi postupka - sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

lberc čestitam od srca . :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Iberc ** čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Iberc, ceeestiiitaaam  :Smile: 
Zaista mi je drago sto sve dugoprugasice docekaju svoju troznamenkastu betu...valjda cu i ja tako, kad tad

----------


## nina70

Iberc, a ja čekam pa čekam da objaviš betu na drugom mjestu  :Smile:  Bravo! Čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Hrki, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## mona22

lberc,saan čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
hrki draga  :Love: 
bubekica sretno

----------


## arlena

> Evo i mene malo k vama,i ja sam ujutro vadila betu da potvrdim jos jedan neuspjeli postupak (prekjucer sam popiskila 2 testica i oba su bila negativna).
> Iberc,navijam za tebe i da beta bude ogromna
> Svima ostalim saljem puno,puno pozitivnih vibri za sve sto vam treba


Hrki draga , jako mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## nina70

*bubekica*, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

mile moje, hvala svima!

----------


## bubaba

Hrki žao mi je...
Saan..čestitam od srca odlična beta
Iberc također čestitam..divno 

Bubekica sretno

Ja sam danas vadila betu 13 dpt   :Mad:  :Crying or Very sad:  beta je ravnih 40,2 dr. R mi na telefon rekao da je ponovim u srijedu...inače imam nekakav smeđi iscjedak već dva dana..strah me je i loše sam volje...

Svim curama želim sreću i nemojte se ljutiti što Vam ne pišem često..ali čitam Vas i držim fige...

----------


## Kadauna

Iberc čestitam, odlična beta za koliko danas? 14 dana nakon punkcije? Super beta i sretno za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hrki  :Sad: 

bubaba  :Sad:  smeđi iscjedak i mala beta nažalost ne nagovještavaju dobro  :Sad: (

----------


## Mury

*Iberc* i *saan*, čestitke od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno do kraja!!
*Hrki*, jako mi je žao, drži se!!!
Bubekica, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, napokon odvratna cista neka je otišla, a sada go girl go ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u dobiti postupak!!!
I ostalim sretno, napokon krenite taj sretni niz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Ja sutra u bolnicu, moraju me malo venozno "hranit" antibioticima, očito obični antibiotici ne mogu ništa mojim beštijama u maternici  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

*Iberc* i *saan*, čestitke od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno do kraja!!
*Hrki*, jako mi je žao, drži se!!!
*Bubekica*, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, napokon odvratna cista neka je otišla, a sada go girl go ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u dobiti postupak!!!
I ostalim sretno, napokon krenite taj sretni niz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Ja sutra u bolnicu, moraju me malo venozno "hranit" antibioticima, očito obični antibiotici ne mogu ništa mojim beštijama u maternici  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Cure hvala vam puno,još sam u šoku,svi oko mene plaču od sreće..kad smo išli doma pokvaril nam se i auto,veli mm da nije nikad bil sretan onaj dan kad smo ostali u kvaru,jedva čekam da dođem doma 
Kadauna danas je 12 dva dvodnevna embrija.

----------


## M@tt

> Cure hvala vam puno,još sam u šoku,svi oko mene plaču od sreće..kad smo išli doma pokvaril nam se i auto,veli mm da nije nikad bil sretan onaj dan kad smo ostali u kvaru,jedva čekam da dođem doma 
> Kadauna danas je 12 dva dvodnevna embrija.


Čestitam Iberc!!!  :Smile:  Zaslužila si...

----------


## koraljka

lberc i saan čestitam, tako ste me razveselile!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Ostalima sretno!

----------


## marincezg

> Cure hvala vam puno,još sam u šoku,svi oko mene plaču od sreće..kad smo išli doma pokvaril nam se i auto,veli mm da nije nikad bil sretan onaj dan kad smo ostali u kvaru,jedva čekam da dođem doma 
> Kadauna danas je 12 dva dvodnevna embrija.


puno srece ti zelim  :Smile: 
i svim ostalim curkama u koje cemu....

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ibrec  cestiitam  !!

mury  pa  sta  je to  sa  tim bestijama  ?  di  su  u maternici  jeli  ,  ili  u brisu  ?  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

hrki,žasno mi je žal,znam kak se osjećaš,bude,meni je ovo 11 postupak,sad se samo nadam da bu beta lijepo narasla do petka
hvala vam svima...znam da imam pozitivnu betu,ali mislim da još nisam svjesna kaj to znači

----------


## kiki30

Ibrec,čestitam na beti  :Very Happy:  ,za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nina70,jejja..drage čekalice,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige: 
mury,da se čim prije riješiš beštija i krećeš u novo odbrojavanje ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

Cestitam svima, lijepe bete se ovdje pisu, tuznicama veliki hug! Bubekica, velika pusa i sretno!!

----------


## Inesz

> Cestitam svima, lijepe bete se ovdje pisu, tuznicama veliki hug! Bubekica, velika pusa i sretno!!


Evo da se prošvercam ispod ove lijepe, mlade mamice i dodam veliki

X

 :Smile: 

Posebne čestitke Iberc!

----------


## hrki

Iberc  :Kiss: uzivaj,
Hvala drage moje na podrsci ,malo cemo odmoriti i krecemo u novi postupak u 2/2014
Bubekica,sretno u postupku  :Smile: 
Mury,vibram da bestije zauvijek odu
Svim puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica za sve sto vam treba

----------


## riba76

Iber,opusti se,sve ce bit ok!bravo!
Al vjerujem da si u sokunakon toliko vremena.

Bubaba,drž se

----------


## tetadoktor

> ja imam sretnu vijest - bila sam na UZV i ciste vise nema, m cekamo krajem tjedna i onda na brdo


ovo me posebno veseli

bubek, sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*lberc* bravo, čestitam od srca!
*hrki* sve znaš  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se  :Love: 
*bubaba* nadam se da će se ipak okrenuti na dobro  :fige: 
*bubekica*  :fige:  za uspješan pohod, puno js i kvalitetnih embrijića, i veliku brojčicu! 
*Mury*  :voodoo:

----------


## frka

lberc, prekrasno! čestitam!

saan, i tebi čestitke!

cure u borbi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

tužnice, hug...

----------


## Ginger

lberc, saan  :Very Happy:  cestitam

hrki, grlim

bebekica ~~~~~~~~~

Mury, mila i za tebe ~~~~~~~

Pusa svima

----------


## Mury

> Ibrec  cestiitam  !!
> 
> mury  pa  sta  je to  sa  tim bestijama  ?  di  su  u maternici  jeli  ,  ili  u brisu  ?  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


U maternici: e coli i enterokok.
PS, sorry na dva posta, sučajno otišao i drugi...i još da dodam svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## linalena

dobrojutro svima u svim fazama borbe za dijete na prsima

lberc i saan čestitam na betama, trebamo podmlatka na trudnicama

Mury  :Zaljubljen: 

bubekica super za cistu da je otišla (i nikad se vratila :voodoo: )

čekalicama punkcija, transfera i beta puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ************************************

a poseban pozdrav svima koji strpljivo iščekuju postupak, probajte ako je moguće i naravno ako želite promijeniti kliniku. Mi da smo ostali na SD izgleda da bi tek sada došli u postupak a zadnji tamo je bio u 9mj 2012 a s mojim godinama nije bilo vremena za toliko čekanja. 
Hvala svima ženama koje se bore za nas, koje idu na sastanke, pišu tekstove, protestiraju i obavještavaju nas o svemu

----------


## lberc

> dobrojutro svima u svim fazama borbe za dijete na prsima
> 
> lberc i saan čestitam na betama, trebamo podmlatka na trudnicama
> 
> Mury 
> 
> bubekica super za cistu da je otišla (i nikad se vratila)
> 
> čekalicama punkcija, transfera i beta puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ************************************
> ...


potpisujem,i ja da sam ostala na sd,postupak bi imala valjda 2015,a i jedino tam sam imala transfere gore od punkcija..stvarno ne znam zakaj,sad sam na vv skoro pobjegla prije transfera kak me bilo strah.

----------


## bebi

ibrec ,saan čestitam od srca... za pravilno duplanje   :Smile: 
ja danas ponavljam svoju betu

----------


## bubekica

Ne znam kaj izvode na sd, frendicu su mi na inseminaciji raskrvarili da nije mogla danima sjedit normalno....

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bubekica ajme uzasa...da li je moguće da to uspiju napravit na inesminaciji

----------


## bubekica

Nazalost, moguce. Rovarili su joj po cervixu dok nisu probili, krvarila je kao da ima m.

----------


## lberc

meni je transfer trajal pol sata,samo su me pitale ak sam imala nekakv zahvat,već sam mislila da mi je narasal nekakav tumor,koji sprečava da uvedu kateter,onda su konačno na kraju to s nečim probile kaj sam vidjela sve zvijezde..kad sam došla van jedva sam stajala na nogama,čak mi nisu dali da malo odležim,odmah sam išla van,mm me je moral pridržavati jer sam jedva hodala..ovaj put nisam ni skužila da je gotovo.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ajme ovo vise nije Za povjerivat,strašno I jako zalosno...

----------


## Kadauna

o takvim stvarima treba pisati cure, jedino tako se neke stvari mogu i mijenjati.... stoga s tim na S. Duh temu, to bi bio jedan od razloga za otići ili ne otići na S. Duh na liječenje...............

----------


## njanja1

:Laughing: iberc cestitam draga...obozavam dobre vijesti :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## marincezg

> Ajme ovo vise nije Za povjerivat,strašno I jako zalosno...


pa stvarno je jako zalosno i uzasno....
citam i ne vjerujem...

----------


## Lotta81

Teško mi je sve  vas poloviti, ali:

Iberc čestitam (nisu testovi nikad pozitivni bezveze, jer plus je plus) Sad opušteno (koliko je to moguće) dalje
Slonica tonica drago mi je da je sad sve ok i da možete dalje.
Bubekica konačno zločeste ciste više nema, sad u nove pobjede i da je ovaj postupak dobitni.
Mury drži se. 
Saan čestitam. 
Hoću bebu držim fige da ovaj postupak bude dobitni.

----------


## Stena

_Lotta81_ draga lijepa ti je beta....neka sve prođe školski...  :Kiss: 

Ostalim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marlen

> Teško mi je sve  vas poloviti, ali:
> 
> Iberc čestitam (nisu testovi nikad pozitivni bezveze, jer plus je plus) Sad opušteno (koliko je to moguće) dalje
> Slonica tonica drago mi je da je sad sve ok i da možete dalje.
> Bubekica konačno zločeste ciste više nema, sad u nove pobjede i da je ovaj postupak dobitni.
> Mury drži se. 
> Saan čestitam. 
> Hoću bebu držim fige da ovaj postupak bude dobitni.


Prepisujem i švercam se kad je sve lijepo posloženo! Ali jedno moram podebljati

Iberc :Very Happy:  :pivo:  vibram za dalje  :Sing: 
Pa jel to možda došao red na nas maratonke??!! Nešto se zaredalo konačno  :fige:

----------


## Inesz

> meni je transfer trajal pol sata,samo su me pitale ak sam imala nekakv zahvat,već sam mislila da mi je narasal nekakav tumor,koji sprečava da uvedu kateter,onda su konačno na kraju to s nečim probile kaj sam vidjela sve zvijezde..kad sam došla van jedva sam stajala na nogama,čak mi nisu dali da malo odležim,odmah sam išla van,mm me je moral pridržavati jer sam jedva hodala..ovaj put nisam ni skužila da je gotovo.


Transfer bi trebao biti gotov unutar 3 minute.
Otežan i dugotrajan transfer ujedno znači i dosta manju šansu za trudnuću.



Cure, sretno svima! ~~~~~

----------


## mima32

Vidim ima lijepih novosti, novih trudnica <3 Cestitke svima i uredne rrudnoce do kraja!
Ostalim curama u postupcima i cekalicama kojecega ~~~~~~~~~~~
Tuznicama veliki zagrljaj!
Dugo nisam pisala al sam vas povremeno citala i pratila. 
Nakon svega se i ja polako pripremam za nastavak  :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

Bubaba drži se :Love: 
Mury sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beštije nestanu :Love: 
Bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za novi početak :Love: 
čitam ovo za SD i jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati, pa zar je to moguće, strašno

meni punkcija u subotu, i sad me počela lagano frka hvatati (nisam na SD ali ovo me stvarno šokiralo)

----------


## bubekica

*kjara* bez brige, na VV si u sigurnim njeznim rukama. barem koliko se cita i pise ovdje.

----------


## mima32

Sad sam ja ko tutlek, al sto je sa SD? Ja sam na SD odradila prosli i ujedno moj prvi IVF/ICSI i bila sam zadovoljna. Cak ni punkciju nisam skoro osjetila a ET bio gotov u roku keks i nije nista bolilo. I s obzirom na sve moje kasnije komplikacije sve je proslo super. Sad se oper spremam polako za novi postupak i opet na SD pa me zanima sto se dogadja. Idem malo potrazit. Bila sam procitala jedan los komentar na najdoktor (ne znam smijem li to opce napisat, ispricavam se ak ne smijem spominjat druge str.)

----------


## bubekica

ajmo o SD raspravljati na
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65074-P...25#post2503325

----------


## lberc

> *kjara* bez brige, na VV si u sigurnim njeznim rukama. barem koliko se cita i pise ovdje.


slažem se,ne brini niš

----------


## saan

Moja beta 18 dnt je 3483,6 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## nina70

saan, bravo curo  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Saan,bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Bravo Saan...... :Smile: 
tužnicama zagrljaji....
uletim povremeno...nemojte zamjerit ako koga zaboravim...

----------


## lberc

sann,super,kad sad imaš ultrazvuk?

----------


## saan

Neznam jos čekam 12 da nazovem dr. Pa ci valjda onda imati tu informaciju... Javim svakako

----------


## kika222

Čestitam vam svim novim trbušastim ženicama!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 
Grlim i ljubim tužnice~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Doći će jednom i naše vrijeme~~~~~~

----------


## Ajvi

saan, draga, prekrasno! Sva se naježim od tih tvojih brojkica.

----------


## saan

Zvala sam dr-a. 31.10 idemo na pregled :Shock: 
Ajvi i tvoje će brojkice biti takve...
Iberc jedva čekam petak :Very Happy: 
Svi tuznicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj
Sretno cure moje drage

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*saan*  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*saan* :Very Happy: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Mi se pokrenuli i jako sam sretna i optimistična  :Klap: ,iduči tjedan imamo dogovoreni prvi pregled u VV!

----------


## riba76

saan  :Klap:  bravo bravo!!!!

----------


## Ajvi

> Ajvi i tvoje će brojkice biti takve...


Hvala draga, vjerujem ti. Ti valjda znaš, ti si trudna!  :Wink:

----------


## Kjara

> *kjara* bez brige, na VV si u sigurnim njeznim rukama. barem koliko se cita i pise ovdje.


znam da jesam, dr.A je super...imam dvije punkcije iza sebe od prije ali svejedno me malo frka...


saan  :Very Happy: super

svima sretno  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

saan  :Very Happy:  čestitam, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prvi uzv...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Iberc  :Very Happy:  čestitammmm  :Very Happy: 
Bubekica bravooooo
Mury u nove pobjede nemam šta drugo reći,žao mi je.-(
Saan  :Very Happy:  čestitammm  :Very Happy: 

Lotta81 hvala draga...danas 2 dan i zna se prolaze ko godine... :Laughing:

----------


## Tasha1981

Prvo da poskočim  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za nove trudnice...uživajte a, onda da  :Love:  za one cure kojima ni ovaj put nije uspjelo...žao mi je!!
Evo da se pohvalim (dalek  je još put do uspjeha ali za sad je dobro), bila sam danas u Petrovoj (počeli su raditi) danas mi je 9 dc i idem u prirodni postupak ( na lijevom jajniku imam folikul 11x9, endo 6) u pon opet fm...

----------


## Kjara

evo da javim punkcija u subotu, 6 folikula na lijevom i 6 na desnom jajniku

----------


## njanja1

saan  :Klap:  :Klap: 
kjara zvuci super  :Yes:

----------


## lberc

jutro cure,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve današnje aktivnosti...molim i malo vibrica i trudničke prašine za moju današnju betu,nadam se da se lijepo poduplala.

----------


## saan

Iberc~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo i ovdje za prekrasnu betu :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

Iberc~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:  da se beta lijepo poduplala

----------


## jejja

Iberc draga ~~~~ nek beta bude odlicna.

----------


## lberc

Beta 16 dpt 902.Ja bi da je malo veća ali dr veli da je dobra,u ponedjeljak ponavljamo...kaj vi mislite?

----------


## bubekica

> Beta 16 dpt 902.Ja bi da je malo veća ali dr veli da je dobra,u ponedjeljak ponavljamo...kaj vi mislite?


beta je odlicna, nema razloga za brigu!

----------


## snupi

bravo Iberc beta je mrak!

----------


## amazonka

lberc, beta je ooodlična...
čestitam!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Ibrec* čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

> beta je odlicna, nema razloga za brigu!


*X 

*to je 18 dana nakon punkcije? to je krasna beta koja se i lijepo dupla, ne znam zašt bi voljela da je veća? Sretno Iberc dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

Hvala vam cure...utješile ste me,znate kak je više vjerujem vama nek tablicama...

----------


## bubekica

ma koje ti to tablice gledas? ova je bas po tablicama  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Iberc,i ovdje  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!Ajmo cure,uljepsajte jos ovaj divni dan ~~~~~~~~~!!!! Svima  :Kiss:  iz bolnickog kreveta,bas bih htjela malo vani na ovaj suncani dan....

----------


## mona22

> beta 16 dpt 902.ja bi da je malo veća ali dr veli da je dobra,u ponedjeljak ponavljamo...kaj vi mislite?


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (5)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) gemini
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini
*DJ*, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)

*LISTOPAD 2013. (6)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
nina70
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF 30.10.
splicanka30, KBC Split, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
lulu79, PFC Prag
mia (trudilica za drugu bebu)
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 04.11.
Hoću bebu/lolalita, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
inspire_me, KBC Ri, IVF  07.11.
Aerin, KBC Rijeka, 1. AIH
giga, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 21xIVF) 11.11.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET); paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  marincezg, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); Vaki, VV, 1.IVF; nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Tasha1971, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF);

ON-GO  
10/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF;
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); miny, PFC Prag, FET; 
nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); 
sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); cvitka, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF
12/2013: valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET); slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF)
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kikolina, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, mg1975, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, , sara69, saraya, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## lberc

bubekica,rasplakala si me

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica,rasplakala si me


a sad si i ti mene...

----------


## jejja

Iberc jakoo mi je drago da je lijepa betica  :Smile:  sretno i skolski i dalje :herat:
Mene ulovila glavobolja...mrzim ju...pojavljuje se samo i iskljucivo prije M ... Jel mi ok vadit betu 12dnt pa ponovit 14dnt? Otisla bi u ponedjeljak ako mi ne poremeti planove...

----------


## nina70

*Iberc*, bravo!!!!!
*jejja* za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vadila betu danas na 13 dnt; nula bodova. Šta je tu je, idemo dalje bez cviljenja. Malo skup sport ali nema veze. Za smotuljak bih dala sve.

----------


## riba76

nina73 :hug:

----------


## sanjam

nina70, žao mi je..znam da je teško, ali drži se.

----------


## Mury

Nina70,grlim  :Love:

----------


## lberc

nina :Love:

----------


## lberc

> Iberc jakoo mi je drago da je lijepa betica  sretno i skolski i dalje :herat:
> Mene ulovila glavobolja...mrzim ju...pojavljuje se samo i iskljucivo prije M ... Jel mi ok vadit betu 12dnt pa ponovit 14dnt? Otisla bi u ponedjeljak ako mi ne poremeti planove...


ja mislim da ju možeš vadit i 12 i onda opet 14 dan..a kaj se glavobolje tiće ja sam od 6 dana imala i glavobolje,bolil trbuh,križa noge,svađala se s mm,isti simptomi ko i svaki mjesec prije m

----------


## Sandra1971

svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nisam u toku pa da nekoga ne preskočim
*saan* draga, čini mi se - ne tako davno poslala sam ti pp u kojoj sam ti napislala da ću ti uskoro čestitati  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

nina70 žao mi je :Love:

----------


## saan

Nina grlim  :Sad: 
Sandra sad ja to tebi najavljujem :Smile: 
Sretno

----------


## Ajvi

nina70, žao mi je. Ali kao što i sama kažeš, idemo dalje.
Sve mi se čini da ću se i ja morati pridružiti u čekanju nove prilike.

----------


## kika222

Nina70  :Love: 
Ajvi~~~~~za pozitivnu betu
lberc mazi bušu draga :Heart: 
Ja danas bila na zadnjoj fm, sutra u 21 štoperica i u utorak punkcija  :Smile: 
Svima sretno!!!!

----------


## Kjara

javljam da je jučerašnja punkcija prošla o.k. imamo 6 js, sutra ćemo vidjeti za dalje


sretno svima
a svim tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## Ajvi

Sretno Kjara,  :fige:  da ih se što više oplodi.

----------


## Sandra1971

Kjara sretno!!!

----------


## vatra86

Nina70 joooj bas mi je zao..ali ti si zmaj..klanjam se tvom stavu...

Jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

Bubi jel krecete?

Svima puuuno srece...

----------


## kiki30

nina70, :Love: 
jejja,malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu!!!!  :Smile: 
kjara,sretno!!

----------


## riba76

Jejja.....velike fige za sutra...

Kjara za tulum u labu!

----------


## Kjara

hvala vam curke
jejja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prelijepu betu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješni tjedan pred nama

----------


## lberc

Krv izvađena nalaz za 1 sat..živčeki delaju...

----------


## M@tt

> Krv izvađena nalaz za 1 sat..živčeki delaju...


sretnoooooooooooooooo lberc  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Sretno Iberc!

----------


## kika222

Ne brini lberc, bit će savršena!!!! :Heart: 
Sretno svima koje danas imaju punkcije, transfere, bete~~~~ :Heart: 
Ja idem sutra na punkciju i nekak me je strah, valjda bude ok...

----------


## linalena

lberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nekoliko tisuća

**********************************za plodne punkcije, kvalitetne transfere, velike bete 
rekla bi i za zamrzavanje ali nekako mi se čini da ga baš i nema

----------


## saan

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu :Very Happy: 
Kika sretno... I sretno svima

----------


## žužy

Cure,sretno danas!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bernica

Iberc...navijamo!!! ma bude to veeelika znamenka!!!  :pivo:

----------


## lberc

Beta danas 19 dpt 2114 dr A. veli da bi trebala biti veća i da ponovim u srijedu...baš sam užas..

----------


## M@tt

> Beta danas 19 dpt 2114 dr A. veli da bi trebala biti veća i da ponovim u srijedu...baš sam užas..


ne kužim, zašto kaže da bi trebala biti veća??? pa to je odlično. Kakva ti je ono bila prethodnih dana?

----------


## lberc

11 dan 193,16 dan 902 i danas 19 dan 2114 vraćena dva dvodnevna embrija..a niš izvadila bum još jednu betu u srijedu pa bumo.vidli a.do tad igra živaca

----------


## jejja

Iberc ja drzim fige da je to ipak sve ok ~~~~~~~
Moja krv izvadjena..nalazi ce valjda bit do 12h.. zivci na rubu..

----------


## M@tt

> Iberc ja drzim fige da je to ipak sve ok ~~~~~~~
> Moja krv izvadjena..nalazi ce valjda bit do 12h.. zivci na rubu..


jejja sretno i tebi

----------


## sretna 1506

> 11 dan 193,16 dan 902 i danas 19 dan 2114 vraćena dva dvodnevna embrija..a niš izvadila bum još jednu betu u srijedu pa bumo.vidli a.do tad igra živaca


Bit će to ok,drži se i misli pozitivno!

----------


## Ajvi

lberc, draga, drži se iako znam da nije lako. Nadam se da će sve biti OK. Sad lupam bezveze, ali možda je jedan malac u međuvremenu odustao?

jejja, fige za dobru betu!

----------


## s_iva

Iberc, meni beta izgleda sasvim ok. 
~~~~~ za srijedu

jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Majuška

*Iberc*, ako sam dobro izračunala, tvoje je vrijeme duplanja 59 sati što je potpuno u granicama normale (normalno je do 72 sata).
Držim fige za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*Iberc*,gledajuči po danima,beta ti se skroz uredno dupla i mislim da se nemaš potrebe brinuti  :Smile:  
*jejja*,sretno do neba  :fige: !

----------


## bubekica

*lberc* nadam se da dr. dize frku bez razloga i da ce beta u srijedu biti za past na dupe!
*jejja* saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
mi krenuli  :Wink:

----------


## saan

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srijedu :Smile: 
Jejija i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu

----------


## jejja

12dnt FET blastice beta 663.6 , ja ne znam jel to dobro, previsoko, ok... Izgubljena skroz...

----------


## bubekica

> 12dnt FET blastice beta 663.6 , ja ne znam jel to dobro, previsoko, ok... Izgubljena skroz...


super draga! divno!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## saan

Jejja :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  predivno

----------


## lucija83

> 12dnt FET blastice beta 663.6 , ja ne znam jel to dobro, previsoko, ok... Izgubljena skroz...


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Sing: 
 TO TE JA PITAM!!!

----------


## sara38

Tužnicama jedan veliki zagrljaj  :Love: !
Novim i budućim trudnicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: !

----------


## ljubilica

*jejja*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Ajme , hvala svima.. ja sam jos u soku i do duplanja valjda ne vjerujem...

----------


## žužy

Aaaaaa *jejja*,ne da je dobro nego je prekrasno! Čestitam trudnice!  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> 12dnt FET blastice beta 663.6 , ja ne znam jel to dobro, previsoko, ok... Izgubljena skroz...


čestitke jejja!!!  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Aaaaaa *jejja*,ne da je dobro nego je prekrasno! Čestitam trudnice!


Potpisujem

----------


## splicanka30

Ne pišem često ovdi,ali ne mogu odolit.
Jejjaa prekrasnoooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Samo da bude sve ok  :fige: 

I jel to mogu biti više od jedne??  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jejja

Hvala M@tt .. zelim i vama to cim prije  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Jejja super savršena  beta~~~~~~~~ čestitam od  :Heart: 
lberc bit će to prekrasna brojčica u srijedu~~~~~~~~~
Bubi sretno u ovom postupku~~~~~~~
Ajvi, splićanka 30~~~~~ za lijepe bete!!!!
Tužnicama :Love:

----------


## lberc

jejja,čestitam beta ti je savršena!

----------


## rozalija

jejja beta je odlična. Čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kjara

jejja super :Very Happy: 
bubekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitni postupak

nama transfer u četvrtak

----------


## Sandra1971

Jejja čestitam od srca!!!!

----------


## Ajvi

Bravo jejja, čestitam!

kika222,  :fige:  za punkciju
Kjara,  :fige:  za transfer
bubekice,  :fige:  za početak "the" postupka
svima ostalima, sve što im treba

----------


## lberc

cure,a kolika bi meni danas trebala biti ta beta da je pravilno duplana,kaj izgleda nije?

----------


## jejja

Al sta nije da se beta iznad 1000 dupla sporije nego ove ispod? Iberc mora bit negdje na netu izracun..

----------


## jejja

Ne mogu editirat vise.. uglavnom info kaze beta id 1200-6000 ima vrijeme duplanja od 72-96 sati.. nemoj se previse brinuti

----------


## riba76

jejja - ovdje sam vidjela da si napisala betu -  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
odlično, krenulo je....

----------


## nina70

> *jejja* super savršena  beta~~~~~~~~ čestitam od 
> *lberc* bit će to prekrasna brojčica u srijedu~~~~~~~~~
> *Bubi* sretno u ovom postupku~~~~~~~
> *Ajvi*, *splićanka 30*~~~~~ za lijepe bete!!!!
> Tužnicama


potpisujem  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

*Iberc*,zakaj misliš da nije pravilno duplana,tolko te dr splašil ili..gledaj:
11. dnt ti je bila 193
13. dnt računam da ti je otprilike bila oko 400
15. dnt je mogla biti oko 800
16. dnt ti je bila 902 (što je najtaman)
18. dnt ti je mogla biti oko 1800
19. dnt ti je 2114

Kaj to nije idealno?I još uzmi u obzir da se radi o dvodnevnim embrijima,da su blastice u pitanju i brojka bi bila veča.Ali znaš kaj je najbitnije - lijepi rast,a ti to imaš  :Klap:  Znam da ti je teško opustiti se nakon svega kaj si prošla,ali probaj nekak...makar nakon srijede. :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

a ne znam više,isplakala sam već hrpu suza,pokušavam se smirit,bumo vidli u srijedu kaj bu...hvala vam

----------


## jejja

Iberc sreco ne plakati, trudna si i svi drzimo fige da beta bude odlicna!!! Mozda su se bili oba primili pa jedan odustao pa to curama zna zezat rast bete, bit ce to super... Vibram svim srcem ~~~

----------


## Vaki

> Iberc sreco ne plakati, trudna si i svi drzimo fige da beta bude odlicna!!! Mozda su se bili oba primili pa jedan odustao pa to curama zna zezat rast bete, bit ce to super... Vibram svim srcem ~~~


X

----------


## Vaki

> Ne brini lberc, bit će savršena!!!!
> Sretno svima koje danas imaju punkcije, transfere, bete~~~~
> Ja idem sutra na punkciju i nekak me je strah, valjda bude ok...


Samo hrabro, izdržljiva si ti cura (vidi se po potpisu)! Sretno...

----------


## frka

lberc, koliko je transferirano? moguće je da je jedan odustao ako ih je bilo više. ne želim te tješiti i davati lažne nade - mislim da je tu više štete nego koristi. žužyna računica je nažalost pogrešna i to zbilja nije pravilan porast bete, ali stvarno postoji mogućnost odustajanja jednog u slučaju "duplog" ET-a. ni moja se beta nije pravilno duplala i bio je vanishing twin syndrom. u svakom slučaju, šaljem masu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima kojima trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

jejja, koja beturina  :Shock:

----------


## tigrical

jejja, jeeeeeee, bravo!!!

----------


## lberc

frka,vraćena su dva dvodnevna

----------


## žužy

*frka*,zakaj pogrešna,pliz objasni ..
Stavila sam max. duplanje u računicu ,koje je i previše jer beta se ne treba sto % duplati svaki drugi dan?Po tome je *Ibercina* beta najtaman jer se poduplala i više od potrebnoga,ravno sto%    :Confused:

----------


## sretna 1506

Plizz neka netko stavi kalkulator duplanja bete,ja tražim a ne mogu naći jer i mene zanima zašto nije Žužin račun dobar??

----------


## bubekica

doubling time izmedju dvije zadnje bete je 58.59h, na tu betu je to sasvim u redu. nisi ni prva ni zadnja koju je alebic splasio jer se sprcka s racunanjem kad su bete vadjene u razmacima koji nisu svaki drugi dan. nije savrsena, priznajem, ali na tvom mjestu ne bih plakala. 

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...calculator.php

----------


## perla5

> a ne znam više,isplakala sam već hrpu suza,pokušavam se smirit,bumo vidli u srijedu kaj bu...hvala vam


Draga Iberc, budući da sam i ja imala sličnu situaciju (i isplakala sam more suza, igrom prilika sama, u inozemstvu), samo da ti kažem da sad brojimo 18-itjedan :Smile: 

Jedina utjeha mi je bio forum, iščitala sam hrpu stranica, dr L strašna potpora na poručice :Smile:  i sve je ispalo super. Nisam nikad mislila da ću se učlanit na neki forum, ali eto...
Od srca ti želim sve najbolje u srijedu!

----------


## dino84

*jejja*, čestitam od srca. Želim ti urednu i školsku trudnoću!

*Iberc*, meni beta super izgleda i šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sa slijedećom i dr. bude zadovoljan.

----------


## tonkica

Jejja draga baš si me razveselila, predivna beta i cestitam.
Svim curama saljem puno pozitivnih vibrica.

----------


## lulu79

Jejja cestitam na divnoj ß,......
Lberc, drzim fige da za dva dana beta pokaze da si se bez razloga sikirala i brinula,..i vjerujem da ce tAko i biti!
Evo d i ovdje prijavim moja ß 13 dnt bila 219 danas 15 dnt 470,...... Ja se nadam da ovaj put idemo do kraja,....sada korak po korak!

----------


## Snekica

jejja čestitke na trudnoći!  :Very Happy: 
Iberc mani se suza i nabaci osmjeh na lice! Beta je ok! Ali da ti bude herc na miru, u srijedu kad izvadiš vidjeti ćeš da si se bez razloga uspaničarila. Jest da je ova zadnja mrvu niža ali ako uzmemo u obzir da se nakon 1000 ne dupla kao i do 1000... ma biti će tu sve za 5! Sretno!


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

----------


## Snekica

lulu sretno!  :Very Happy: 
pa ove dane je puno lijepih beta na forumu...!

----------


## lulu79

I svim ostalim curama puno puno srece zelim,.....
Svim tuznicama drzim palceve da sljedeci pokusaj bude dobitan,.....

----------


## jejja

Hvala cure, stvarno ste divne..
Lulu79 i ja ti zelim da idete do kraja, polako i skolski  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Napokon je krenuo taj jesenski vlakic....Iberc,jejja, lulu79.. :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno do kraja!!!! Ajmo ostale cure,nastavite ovaj niz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!! Tuznice,zagrljaj saljem,da vam vrijeme do sljedeceg postupka brzo prode  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

jejja,da ti i tu čestitam  :Very Happy:  sretno dalje!!!
lulu79,čestitam za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

Kiki30 sad ces i ti po svog eskimica nadam se  :Heart:  i znas da cu navijat za vas svakodnevno..

----------


## innu

> 12dnt FET blastice beta 663.6 , ja ne znam jel to dobro, previsoko, ok... Izgubljena skroz...


 :Very Happy: 
Bravo, čestitam!

----------


## riba76

Lulu79,ajme bravo i ti  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## željkica

*jejja*, čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
*
Lulu79* i tebi!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

lberc, vibram za lijepu brojcicu u srijedu!! Znam kako ti je, prosla sam to isto s nesavrseno-ali-ipak-ne-prelose duplajucom betom, a sad spava kraj mene. Drzi se, i nek ti vrijeme do bete prodje sto brze!
P.S. Moja beta je na 21dp3dt bila 2014. Prije tog je bila 212 na 13dpt i 760 na 17dpt. Niti jednom se nije savrseno poduplala...isplakala sam more suza, a eto...zelim ti isti scenarij samo s manje suza!!!!

----------


## lberc

Charlie,hvala ti ali ja se pripremam i na loš tjek događaja...kaj sad ak beta dalje ne bude pravilno rasla kaj je to biokemijska...kak to ide dalje idem i na ultrazvuk ili samo vadim betu dok ne pada..oprostite na gnjavaži ali prvi put imam tu pozitivnu betu i stvarno ne znam kaka to ide dalje kad stvari krenu loše.

----------


## mostarka86

Nema me dan i dočekaju me tolike novosti...divne vijesti za dobro jutro  :Smile: 
*jejja, lulu,Iberc,* ma bravo žene naše  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i ne se sekirati, trudne ste!!!

----------


## Frćka

> Jejja super savršena  beta~~~~~~~~ čestitam od 
> lberc bit će to prekrasna brojčica u srijedu~~~~~~~~~
> Bubi sretno u ovom postupku~~~~~~~
> Ajvi, splićanka 30~~~~~ za lijepe bete!!!!
> Tužnicama


Potpisujem i dodajem Kika222 sretno na punkciji danas! Prekrasno je vidjeti ovaj vlakić beta! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

Ja malo skrećem vlakić i prijavljujem svoju betu koja je 2. Nova šansa u siječnju.

----------


## hrki

*Ajvi,*draga  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## jejja

*ajvi* drzi se, malo odmorite pa u nove ratove i nadam se pobjede  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*Ajvi*, grlim... :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

Ajvi  :Love: ...mozda se i sretnemo u sijecnju,ako do tad rijesim bestije.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve!!! Ja jos tj.dana ostajem u bolnci,ali sve,samo da potamanim vragove koji su mi zivot nepovratno unistili!!!

----------


## Charlie

lberc ovisi o puno stvari ali sve ce ti reci lijecnici ako bude trebalo. Ja sam ti samo htjela poruciti da i beta koja je pristojno visoka a ne raste sasvim skolski, ali akoro, moze rezultirati zdravom bebicom. Mene su u to od pocetka uvjeravali moj MPOvac, moj ginic, biologica...jedino sam se ja zivcirala valjda do polovice trudnoce.
Vidjet ces sutra betu, i onda kroz koji dan UZ. Drzim fige!

Cestitke svim novim trudnicama!!!
Mury sretno!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*ajvi* saljem hug!

----------


## Charlie

lberc mislim da je tvoja beta previsoka za biokemijsku, iako nisam ziher, a na UZ ces svakako ici kako god bilo s betom, da se vidi gdje je plod.

----------


## Mary123

*Jejja*  :Very Happy: ....

----------


## lberc

> lberc ovisi o puno stvari ali sve ce ti reci lijecnici ako bude trebalo. Ja sam ti samo htjela poruciti da i beta koja je pristojno visoka a ne raste sasvim skolski, ali akoro, moze rezultirati zdravom bebicom. Mene su u to od pocetka uvjeravali moj MPOvac, moj ginic, biologica...jedino sam se ja zivcirala valjda do polovice trudnoce.
> Vidjet ces sutra betu, i onda kroz koji dan UZ. Drzim fige!
> !


danas mi je i dr kad sam išla po uputnicu rekla da niš ne brinem,da cure kaj ostaju prirodno trudne,nemaju pojma kolika im je beta jer ih pola njih ni ne vadi...bolje da se ja pripremim i na loš završetak,a pokušavam i mm pripremit ali on je skroz pozitivan,ili pak glumi zbog mene...valjda bumo sutra pametniji.

----------


## riba76

Iberc draga, nemoj se toliko izluđivati..iako tko zna kakva bi ja bila na tvome mjestu.
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Charlie,hvala ti ali ja se pripremam i na loš tjek događaja...kaj sad ak beta dalje ne bude pravilno rasla kaj je to biokemijska...kak to ide dalje idem i na ultrazvuk ili samo vadim betu dok ne pada..oprostite na gnjavaži ali prvi put imam tu pozitivnu betu i stvarno ne znam kaka to ide dalje kad stvari krenu loše.


Nakon treće bete ideš na uzv da se vidi di je gest. vrećica,nakon 10-ak dana ponovo na uzv kad bi se trebalo čuti srce.Bit će sve ok,ne brini.

----------


## Ginger

Jejja  :Very Happy: 

lberc ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Mury uništi beštiju!

----------


## nina70

*ajvi* baš mi je žao  :Love:  Za siječanj (nova godina nova sreća) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mury* sretno!

*lulu* čestitke na ß  :Smile: 

*Iberc* prije sam se ljutila što u Rijeci štede pa ti daju uputnicu samo za jedno vađenje ß, međutim sad vidim da je tako i bolje. Ne živciraj se bez veze, trudna si  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

Cure drage, hvala svima. Budući da sam većinu odtugovala još u petak i subotu nakon negativnog testa, danas sam već ok i u mislima okrenuta prema novoj godini i novom postupku.
Mury, gazi beštije pa da skupa rasturimo u siječnju!
Svima, u kojoj god da su fazi, sretno!

----------


## tikki

Jejja, bravo!!!! Jupi!!!
Iberc, držim fige! ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lulu, čestitam!

Ajvi, grlim jako i držim fige za novu godinu  :Love: 

Murry, iš iš beštije! 

Bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to onaj pravi postupak

----------


## arlena

> Jejja, bravo!!!! Jupi!!!
> Iberc, držim fige! ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Lulu, čestitam!
> 
> Ajvi, grlim jako i držim fige za novu godinu 
> 
> Murry, iš iš beštije! 
> 
> Bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to onaj pravi postupak


Tikki je to tako lijepo napisala da cu je samo potpisati  :Kiss: 

Sretno svima u postupcima i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

Evo samo da javim danas beta 21 dpt je 3554 dr veli da je ok i da je vjerojatno jedan odustal i da dojswm 4.11 na ultrazvuk i da bi trebalo biti sve u redu..evo veselim se sa rezervom.

----------


## jejja

Iberc draga bit ce sve ok. Drzim fige za UZ koji ce te smirit i uvjerit da je sve ok.. 
Ja sam u cekanju nalaza bete i nadam se da ce bit poduplana..

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo samo da javim danas beta 21 dpt je 3554 dr veli da je ok i da je vjerojatno jedan odustal i da dojswm 4.11 na ultrazvuk i da bi trebalo biti sve u redu..evo veselim se sa rezervom.


ajme Iberc, što te je liječnik bezveze uplašio...... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv

----------


## piki

*lberc* polako i smireno do UZ u pon! Trudna si  ~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve OK!
*Jejja* za koliko ćeš znati? Znam da ovo sad kida živce, ali drži se!   ~~~~~~~~ za poduplanu betu!!!

----------


## bubekica

*lberc* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV, mozda se i sretnemo gore!
*jejja*  :fige:  za lijepo duplanje!

----------


## saan

Iberc drago mi je...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja sutra idem na pregled i baš me je strah :Sad: 
Od jučer me boli grlo i curi mi nos,  bila kod dr. Kaže pij puno čaja, meda, limuna i to je to. Izvadila mi krv za svaki slučaj :Wink: 
baš mi je to sad trebalo... A čuvala sam se ko nikad u životu

----------


## mona22

Iberc  :Very Happy:   :fige: za ponedeljak

jejja  :fige:  za poduplanu  betu

----------


## lberc

jejjla~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje
saan~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za sutrašnji ultrazvuk
bubekica,da možda se i vidimo

ajd da vas još malo izgnjavim,ali koliko sam sad trudna i koliko budem u ponedjeljak na ultrazvuku, m bila 25.9.,punkcija 7.10..a transfer 9.10...ja nemam pojma kak se to računa
hvala vam...idemo sad dan po dan,pa kak bude

----------


## nova21

evo i ja sutra na folikulometriji, 14dc

----------


## linalena

lberc ako sam ovak na brzaka dobro izračunala po zadnjoj M danas ti je 5+0 a u pon 5+5 - puniš isto tjedne kada i ja, i još baš dosta trudnica
najbolje tablica mi je na prvoj stranici MPO trudnoća neki 5 post

i čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

Iberc draga :hug:

----------


## lberc

linalena hvala,ti..tak mi je danas izračunala i teta u labosu,joj samo da bu sve dobro,znam da mi beta nije savršena i nekaj ekstra velika,pa je strah još veći..a dobro brzo bu ponedjeljak

----------


## željkica

*Iberc* ma beta ti je super nema straha neznam zašto te plaši vidi moju u potpisu! dobro ti je linalena izračunala sad si 5 tjedana trudna i na uz u pon mogla bi i srce čut a termin poroda bi ti trebao bit 2.7.2014

*.jejja*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje

----------


## bubekica

http://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-cal...r-week-by-week

----------


## jejja

14 dnt ß 1552  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> 14 dnt ß 1552


odlično čestitam!!

----------


## Ignis

> linalena hvala,ti..tak mi je danas izračunala i teta u labosu,joj samo da bu sve dobro,znam da mi beta nije savršena i nekaj ekstra velika,pa je strah još veći..a dobro brzo bu ponedjeljak


Iberc,evo da te malo umirim!!
trudnoća tio se računa od prvog dana ZM , tvoja je  bila 25.9.  znači ti si dana trudna 5+0, a  u ponedjeljak će biti 5+5 kada ceš ići na UZV.
Normalno po knjizi se KČS(kucaji srca) se  vide  sa 6 +3 tako da se ne bediraš ako ceš moratio nakon prvog UZV malo još čekati jer sa 5+5 se može vidjeti gest. vrećica  broj i mjesto!!
Meni je danas 5+5 i čekam UZV u ponedjeljak, beta 15 dnt:219,17 dnt 503 , 19 dnt 1335 dalje ju nisam ni ponevljala jer je dinamika duplanja kažu super.
Hajde draga onda zajedno čekamo ponedjeljak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

> 14 dnt ß 1552


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## lberc

a,joj ignis utješila si me,kaj bi ti u ponedjeljak već mogla čuti srce?

----------


## Ignis

Čuj draga, ja se nadam :Very Happy:  u ponedjeljak je 6+3 i ne želim razmišljati negativno, pa nemamo razloga.Hajdemo malo uživati u trudnoći,to očekujem i od tebe  pa sve je super :Love: 
Sa  6+3 ne čuješ srce, ali tada se radi prvi UZV i gleda se gestacijska vrećica, plod i treperenje"primitivnog " srca  iako naravno može biti sve to +/- koji dan.

----------


## Ignis

Jejja :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: bravooooooo!

----------


## sara38

> 14 dnt ß 1552


Čestitam jejja!!! Neka dalje bude sve super! (i ja sam imala malo manju betu 14dnt 1503  :Smile: ) 

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~ za utz!  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

jejja, bravo, dobro zvuči :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Iberc, Jejja, Ingis  :Very Happy: , bravo cure,samo naprijed,i jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uredne trudnoce do kraja!!!!

----------


## paty

prijavljujem današnji transver 3dan 1ET osmostanični

----------


## jejja

paty sretno, nek bude uspjesan postupak ~~~~

----------


## mona22

> Iberc, Jejja, Ingis , bravo cure,samo naprijed,i jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uredne trudnoce do kraja!!!!


potpisujem  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

> prijavljujem današnji transver 3dan 1ET osmostanični


sretno i da se mrvica dobro primi

----------


## s_iva

Puno lijepih vijesti danas, bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*jejja,Iberc*, :Very Happy:  i  :Klap:  za beticu te ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu sličicu na prvom ultrazvuku!
Mi danas obavili 1. pregled kod drugog doktora,saznali nešto novo,splanirali nešto novo...i tak,sve u svemu zadovoljna  :Bouncing:

----------


## sretna 1506

> jejjla~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje
> saan~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za sutrašnji ultrazvuk
> bubekica,da možda se i vidimo
> 
> ajd da vas još malo izgnjavim,ali koliko sam sad trudna i koliko budem u ponedjeljak na ultrazvuku, m bila 25.9.,punkcija 7.10..a transfer 9.10...ja nemam pojma kak se to računa
> hvala vam...idemo sad dan po dan,pa kak bude


čestitke na beti,danas si točno 5 tjedana po zm.

----------


## paty

hvala cure i Vama kojoj šta treba.
jejja ja sam ti imala prvi UV poslije pozitivne bete 5tj. i tada se već vidjelo otkucaji srćeka.Sretnooooooooooo!

----------


## njanja1

> Puno lijepih vijesti danas, bravo


potpisujem

----------


## Charlie

lberc veselim se s tobom! Drzim fige za UZ u ponedjeljak!!

----------


## Frćka

> Iberc, Jejja, Ingis , bravo cure,samo naprijed,i jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uredne trudnoce do kraja!!!!


Potpisujem i dodajem, Paty sretnoooo!

----------


## tigrical

Jesenski vlakić je krenuo!

----------


## Kadauna

*lberc*, ti si danas 5+3 trudna po punkciji/ovulaciji. Bar mi ovdje koji točno znamo kad je bila ovulacija/punkcija ne moramo računati trudnoću uopće po zadnjoj menstruaciji. Zadnja menstruacija jeste sigurno početak računanja trudnoće za spontano začeće jer je jedini "sigurni" dan, ali nije svejedno da li je ovulacija/punkcija bila 10 dan u tom cilklusu ili tek 21. dan, zato bismo bar mi trebali računati po punkciji: 

evo ti lberc i kalkulator: 
http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php
upišeš dan punkcije/egg retrieval i lijepo ti sve izračuna. U ponedjeljak ćeš *možda* moći vidjeti srčeko  :Smile: )

Curke, nudim toplu kavicu i čaj  :Coffee:  a za ozbiljnije zagrijavanje evo i rakijca  :pivo:

----------


## žužy

*Kadauna*,ja biram jednu rakijicu,boli glava pa možda pripomogne,tnx!
*bubekice*,sretno na fm!
Svima kojima je danas važan dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## bubekica

*kadauna* potpuno se slazem, nazalost, dogovorno racunanje trudnoce je po datumu ZM. ono sto svaka od nas radi sebe moze voditi, pogotovo u ovim ranim danima kad je svaki dan bitan, je stvarno trajanje trudnoce, kako nas ne bi uzrujali lijecnici plasenjem da je nesto vec trebalo biti,npr. otkucaji. to naravno vrijedi za punkcije koje su se dogodile nakon 14 dana - onda je trudnoca zapravo manja nego po ZM i naravno - obratno - ako je punkcija bila prije 14dc - trudnoca je veca nego po ZM.

fm je prosla ok, iduca u subotu, nastavljamo s baby dozom 1,5 gonal  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Bubekica sretno  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

kadauna,boji se i pomisliti na srčeku,ove bete su me skroz prizemljile,pa se pripremam na najgore
bubekica za kaj dobivaš samo gonal i pol
di nam je saan,danas je trebala imati ultrazvuk
kika,evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoja dva bebača(kak se bumo gizdavo šetalo sa trbuhima po zagorju)

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (5)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini
*DJ*, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)

*LISTOPAD 2013. (9)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
lulu79, PFC Prag
suen, Pronatal

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
splicanka30, KBC Split, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
mia (trudilica za drugu bebu)
Hoću bebu/lolalita, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
Aerin, KBC Rijeka, 1. AIH
makajica 04.11.
Vaki, VV, 1.IVF 06.11.
giga, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 21xIVF) 11.11.
paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET)
kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 15.11.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); mona22, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); beb – san, VV, 1. IVF

ON-GO  11/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); cvitka, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET);
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); miny, PFC Prag, FET; 
nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); 
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); 
špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); 
Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF; zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

12/2013: valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET); slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF)
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me,  ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kikolina, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, mg1975, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, , sara69, saraya, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*lberc* ja sam ti zena po mjeri recesije, takav je bio i prosli put protokol, sve skupa 10,5 gonala s rezultatom od 10 oocita  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Čestitke za svih 9 listopadskih trudnica!  :pivo: x9
i ne zamjerite ali posebni  :Very Happy: za jejju, jer nju poznam

Bravo, cure, sretno do kraja i neka studeni nadmaši listopad!

----------


## saan

Evo me... Sve je ok. Vidi se gestacijska i zumanjcana i mala mrvica od 2 mm koja treperi :Very Happy: 
Za tj. Dana ponovo utzv. Danas smo 5+ 4

----------


## žužy

*saan*,čestitam na maloj treperavoj mrvici!  :Very Happy:  
*Kika222,Kjara*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu!

----------


## jejja

Argente  :Shy kiss: 
Saan diivno za srceko, cestitam  :Smile: 
joj kako bi i ja voljela iduci tjedan to vidjeti ..

----------


## saan

Jejija nije to još srceko to će tek biti srce slijedeći tj. Nadam se :Very Happy: 
Sretnoooo svima

----------


## jejja

aha, a ja to treperi odmah povezem sa srcekom.. u svakom slucaju nek se tako lijepo nastavi.

----------


## mona22

> *saan*,čestitam na maloj treperavoj mrvici!  
> *Kika222,Kjara*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu!


potpisujem

----------


## sretna 1506

> *lberc*, ti si danas 5+3 trudna po punkciji/ovulaciji. Bar mi ovdje koji točno znamo kad je bila ovulacija/punkcija ne moramo računati trudnoću uopće po zadnjoj menstruaciji. Zadnja menstruacija jeste sigurno početak računanja trudnoće za spontano začeće jer je jedini "sigurni" dan, ali nije svejedno da li je ovulacija/punkcija bila 10 dan u tom cilklusu ili tek 21. dan, zato bismo bar mi trebali računati po punkciji: 
> 
> evo ti lberc i kalkulator: 
> http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php
> upišeš dan punkcije/egg retrieval i lijepo ti sve izračuna. U ponedjeljak ćeš *možda* moći vidjeti srčeko )
> 
> Curke, nudim toplu kavicu i čaj  a za ozbiljnije zagrijavanje evo i rakijca


Dva puta sam bila trudna mpo i termin je bio po zm,a ne punkciji,ni et.

----------


## pirica

> Dva puta sam bila trudna mpo i termin je bio po zm,a ne punkciji,ni et.


potpis i moja T po ZM i prenesena 3 dana

----------


## Ginger

Moj mpo dr trudnoce racuna po punkciji, sto je po meni i ispravno
Dok socijalka, ocekivano, po zm
Meni je punkcija obicno 11 dc, pa mi zapravo odgovara da mi u trudnickoj knjizici pise termin poroda koji dan kasnije- cisto da smanjim vjerojanost nepotrebnih intervencija zbog prenesenosti
Da mi je punkcija kasnije, koigirala bih datu zm prema punkciji
Mislim, cemu racunati krivo, ako znas kad se tocno dogodilo...racunanje po zm predvidja idealni ciklus od 28 dana s ovulacijom na 14 dc
A mi znamo kad je ovulacija bila...

----------


## snupi

ja imam cikluse na 28 dana, punkcija mi je bila na 12 dan i trudnocu mi racunaju prema zadnjem dana menzesa!

----------


## Tasha1981

Bila danas na aspiraciji koja je bila negativna...nastavljam u nove izazove mpo-a u siječnju 2014 (prirodni) i u veljači 2014 (stimulirani)!!

----------


## Konfuzija

> Moj mpo dr trudnoce racuna po punkciji, sto je po meni i ispravno
> Dok socijalka, ocekivano, po zm


Tako je i kod mene, ali je punkcija bila 13. dc pa se ne razilaze puno.

----------


## Kjara

> Čestitke za svih 9 listopadskih trudnica! x9
> 
> Bravo, cure, sretno do kraja i neka studeni nadmaši listopad!


Potpisujem

----------


## Kjara

Beta mi je 13.11.a ja vec nestrpljiva...
Velik zagrljaj svima i hrpa vibrica za srecu i sve sto vam treba
Trudnicama zelim dosadnu i skolsku trudnocu

Oprostite mi al ne znam kako se preko moba stavljaju znakici

----------


## Ajvi

Ovdje je dosta tiho pa ja nudim jednu kavicu za razbuđivanje i dobar početak tjedna.
Neka svima koji odbrojavaju do bilo čega (a to smo sve ovdje) vrijeme što prije prođe pa da i dočekamo to što čekamo.

----------


## žužy

*Ajvi*,hvala za kavicu!Ja evo nudim i kratku za nazdraviti (ma sigurno ima negdje i neka lijepa vijest..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)
Danas napravim papa test,začas vadim hormone..a posebno se veselim da vidim kakav mi je amh.
Kako je lijepo kad se nešto događa,mrzim čekanje i čekanje..

----------


## lberc

evo žužy,ja imam dobre vijesti,danas na ultrazvuku vidi se GV,12,5mm,s odjekom za plod 2,8 mm,cirkulacija pozitivna,dr je nekaj spominjal da srce kucka,ali nisam sigurna jel to ono kaj treperi ili baš kuca,malo mi se čini rano za to,imam i jedan hematom ali veli dr da je to valjda ona bebica kaj je odustala,dolje više ne moram na ultrazvuk osim ak hoću onaj kombinirani probir,a to idem 18.10....nadam se da bu i dalje sve dobro.

----------


## jejja

Iberc super vijesti, samo tako sretno i dalje

----------


## jejja

I da javim , osim glupog hematoma koji krvari i muci me beta je 7252 na 19dnt.. vrijeme duplanja ispada 54 sata sto.kazu da je ok za bete iznad 1200...

----------


## lberc

Jejja ne brini zbog bete...pa si vidla moje bete a ipak je za sad sve ok.

----------


## žužy

*Iberc*,jeeeei  :rock: !
*jejja*,bit će sve ok,miruj i think pozitive!  :Love:

----------


## Kjara

Iberc cestitam i ovdje,sretno dalje
Jejja drzi se i odmaraj vibrice da bude sve o.k.

----------


## riba76

Jejja,ne brini,uživaj i odmaraj

----------


## bebi

dobro jutro drage moje 
da prijavim srce moje bebe kuca  :Heart:  bila 2. 11 na uzv 
imaju 2 gestacijske ali je jedno srce zasad ponovo za 3 tjedna 
želim svima da osjete radost i sreću malog kucajućeg srca

----------


## lberc

bebi,čestitam za srčeko!

----------


## bubekica

*bebi*  :Very Happy:

----------


## nova21

ja još uvjek idem na fm, neznam do kad  :Confused:

----------


## lberc

> ja još uvjek idem na fm, neznam do kad


a koji ti je danas dc?

----------


## žužy

*bebi*, :Very Happy: 
*nova*,koji ti je dan ciklusa i kaj doktor veli?

----------


## nova21

danas 19dc, bila kod doktorice, ništa posebno endometrij još tanak za folikule neznam

----------


## jejja

Bebi  :pivo:  cestitam za srceko

----------


## piki

*bebi* čestitke za srčeko i ~~~~~~~ da se drugo pojavi za 3 tj.
*nova* znači prekosutra si opet gore? Jel ti i inače O kasno ili?

----------


## nova21

da u četvrtak sam opet gore, inače nemam ovulacije

----------


## piki

Ma važno je da budu folikuli OK i da ih na vrijeme punktiraju. Ako se ne varam kod tankog endometrija se ponekad zna i preskočiti transfer i ići na zamrzavanje. Nisam PCSOvka ali mislim da je onda FET bolji. Nova za sve ima "lijeka" nadam se da ćeš dobiti puno kvalitetnih js!

----------


## Snekica

bebi čestitke na jednom a možda i dva  :Heart: 
U posljednje vrijeme primjećujem dosta blizanačkih trudnoća! Čestitam svima!

----------


## riba76

bebi  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## piki

*Bubekica* cijelo jutro čekam izvještaj (a hrpa testova pored mene za ispravljati :Rolling Eyes: ) Javi nam!!!

----------


## bubekica

evo mene, zive, puno laksa punkcija nego prosli put. dobili smo 7 js, ocekivali smo vise, ali su neki folikuli bili prazni. s obzirom da sam taman pred punkciju dobila neku blijedu sukrvicu, nismo jos sigurno sto ce biti s transferom, sutra cu znati vise. svi zadovoljni  :Smile:

----------


## piki

odlično, sad ~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum u labu!

----------


## ljubilica

*bubekice*  :Klap:  drago mi je da je lakša nego zadnji put! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući scenarij

----------


## jejja

*bubekica* draga nek bude dobar i kvalitetan tulum u labu, nek bude i za smrzlice da mozes odmah planirati i bracu ili seku  :Heart:  a za sukrvicu iš iš, nek se to smiri da se moze odraditi postupak kako spada.. u mislima si mi..

----------


## mona22

> bebi


potpisujem

----------


## Least123

bubekica, želim ti osjećaj zadovoljstva i kad ti se jave iz laba  :Smile: 
zaista od srca najveće ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

bubek navijam da ti je ovo posljednji postupak!

----------


## bubekica

hvala cure svima!

----------


## njanja1

> bubek navijam da ti je ovo posljednji postupak!


potpisujem :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekice* - 7 JS pa to ti je skroz super! 

Navijam za to da za koji dan ugledaš plusić!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

bubek, super  :Very Happy:  navijam za transfer  :fige:

----------


## s_iva

Bubekice, pridružujem se dobrim željama za tebe.

Ja sam u uto imala transfer, za 10-ak dana beta. Ovaj put nisam bila na bolovanju ni dana, pa što bude-bude!

----------


## bubekica

srce mi se para dok ovo pisem. svi spermiji su bili nepokretni, sutra idemo na transfer u nadi da ce ga biti, zasad mi ne znaju reci dal se ijedna oplodila...

----------


## Mary123

Bubekica za transfer...jejja cestitam na trudnoci...bas sam sretna zbog tebe...
ostalim curama puno srece i vibrica od mene..
Ja idem ovaj mjesec u postupak...nakon onog odgodenog u 7 mjesecu..pa da vas i ovdje pitam ako koja zna za neki smjestaj kraj petrove da mi javi.hvala

----------


## Mary123

A *****u misa bubek...ipak vibramo za tebe da se oplodilo...ljubim

----------


## mona22

> srce mi se para dok ovo pisem. svi spermiji su bili nepokretni, sutra idemo na transfer u nadi da ce ga biti, zasad mi ne znaju reci dal se ijedna oplodila...


bubekica  :fige:  da se oplode i da sutra bude transfer...čula sam da su prošli tjedan  isto jednoj curi rekli da neće biti transfera a ujutro kad je došla rekli su joj da će ipak biti transfer da je došlo do oplodnje...tako da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## TrudyC

Bubek vibre da bude transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

bubek,evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~da bude transfera
s-iva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te za 10 dana dočeka lijepa beta
mary 123~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitni postupak

----------


## jejja

o Bubekica  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba.. pa da to ne vide pa odmah jave da se da jos jedan uzorak ili nesto da naprave... iz sveg srca vibram da bude transfera..

----------


## žužy

Da,ne kužim ni ja..ako nije bilo niti jednog spermija s čim su onda oplodili kad se još čeka dali se oplodilo  :Confused: 
Uf...draga bubek, :fige:  na rukama i nogama da sve bude dobro!

----------


## bubekica

Svi su spermiji bili nepokretni, nije da ih nije bilo. A s nepokretnima je mala sansa da icsi uspije. Trebali su zvati da ponovo da uzorak ili napraviti punkciju.

----------


## žužy

K jarcu....da,trebali su.A vjerojatno znaju kaj rade.

----------


## Mury

Ajme, *bubekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba da bude transfer!!!
Ali nije mi jasno, zar je pokretljivost bitna kada rade ICSI??? Jer ionako ga "ubrizgaju" u j.s., pa g-din spermić uopće ne mora biti pokretan u tom slučaju, zar ne??? Bojim se da nisu radili ICSI, nego IVF, a za obični IVF je koliko znam pokretljivost bitna. Iskreno, malo mi je to sve bezveze!!! Ali ja ti od sveg srca želim da sutra ti vrate tvoje mrvice, i doooobro ih ispitaj o tom slučaju, tu mi neto "smrdi"  :Sad: 
I ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba!!!

----------


## bubekica

ma nemoguce da su radili IVF, nikad nismo bili kandidati za nista drugo osim ICSI. koliko znam, ako su svi nepokretni, tesko je razlikovati zive i mrtve, a samo zivi mogu oploditi. kakogod, vidjet cemo sutra, do onda zen. vec sam oplakala i otpisala postupak, mogu se samo ugodno iznenadit.
sigurno je negdje greska laba, to si u pravu.

----------


## riba76

bubekica...u totalnom sam šoku... pa nije valjda da sad i na tome štede?!
nemam ništa pametno ti za reći  :Sad:  ovo je za sjest i plakat  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
iz sveg se srca nadam da će se neka mrvica ipak oploditi i da će nakraju završiti plusićem.
drž se draga  :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Joj - Bubekica - navijam za happy end. Vjerujem da su barem jednog živog spermića ulovili - imala si 7 JS - premala je vjerojatnost da su baš 7 mrtvih izabrali - a jedan je dovoljan. Budi pozitivna!!!!

Ako ništa drugo - tvoje JS se mogu zamrznuti? Ili ne?

----------


## bubekica

nakon provedenog ICSI-a se ne mogu js smrzavati.

----------


## Muma

Kakav propust...kakve greške...još mi nije jasno...neću uopće dalje da ne dobijem po nosu...*bubek* sve znaš  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

Ajme bubekica pa sta je ovo! Vibram za ipak happy end!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Očajno... 

Ništa nije gotovo, dok nije gotovo.  :fige: 

*Muma* - tebi sretan rođendan!!!!

----------


## saan

Bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok.
Sretno do neba :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Ajme Bubek  :Mad: 
Prvo se nije znalo da li će biti transfera zbog krvarenja, a sada zbog lijenih spermića!
Evo bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rescue ISCI

----------


## sanjam

bubekica sve smo uz tebe i nadamo se čudu i lijepim vijestima... :Love:

----------


## vatra86

*bubekica* evo saljem ovo malo pozitive koje sam skupila za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja vjerujem da ce transfera biti!!! uz tebe smo..

----------


## riba76

Pa dobro,kaj to rade u labu?
Jel neko od biologa otišao pa radi neko tko se stručno osposobljava?!
Drugog objašnjenja nema...
Toliki propusti i tužne priče u tako malo vremena;
Ili je štrajk tome razlog pa ne paze kaj rade?
Strašno..ja sam izvan sebe

----------


## željkica

bubekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak bude transfera!!!!!!
al tu nešto ne štima,koliko ja znam ako uzorak od muža nije dobar oni moraju zvat da da novi uzorak,tako je nama dr reka da muž mora bit dostupan sljedećih sat-dva!

----------


## Sandra1971

Bubekica, strašno mi je zao.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak nekako bar nesto bude... Nemam rijeci.... Eto, u zadnjem postupku sam na oprostaju gore rekla da bi im biolozi trebali primati placu po učinku...

----------


## Frćka

Bubekice nadam se da bude transfera! :fige:

----------


## mostarka86

bubek,  :fige:  za lijepu vijest ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*Bubekice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

Imamo jednu mrvu!!!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

Bravo Bubekice! To je borac ~~~~~~~~~~~ da se druzis s njim sljedećih 9 mjeseci!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

super bubek, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malog borca  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> imamo jednu mrvu!!!!!!


b r a v o :-d :-d ...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bravo, Bubekica!!!!!!!! Navijam za borca!!!!!!!!*

----------


## vatra86

Jupiiiiii!!!!! Ajde mali borce budi u mamici svih 9 mj!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna 1506

> Imamo jednu mrvu!!!!!!


Ajde hvala Bogu,mada i dalje mislim da su nešto zaj......
 :fige:  da bude sve ok.

----------


## žužy

> Imamo jednu mrvu!!!!!!


Bravo za mrvu! :Very Happy:  Nek samo raste...  :fige:

----------


## tigrical

Bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za borca!!!

Frćka, u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## Anna1

Bubek ~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> Frćka, u kojoj si fazi?


To i mene zanima,vidim da čekaš jesen.. :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

*Bubekica!!!!!

*pa sad ti budi cool idućih par tjedana 
 :drama:

----------


## Muma

> Imamo jednu mrvu!!!!!!


Jedna ali vrijeeeeedna!  :Very Happy:   :fige:

----------


## sanjam

> Imamo jednu mrvu!!!!!!


Predivna vijest!!! Baš mi je drago i držim 100  :fige:

----------


## jejja

Bubekica fige i vibre i prasine za mrvu!!! Nek ovo bude dobitan da se nikad vise ovako ne poigraju s vama.. 
A sto se tice svega ukupno definitivno bi im slozila frku, netko bi odgovarao za za**b... Ne izlazi mi iz glave da je tesko/nemoguce bilo nazvati vas i reci vracajte se nazad uzorak je los/nedovoljan....

----------


## željkica

Bubekica tooooooo !!!!!!!!!!  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

hvala cure! ma stvar je u tome da je bilo jako jako puno spermija, ali su svi bili nepokretni, na takav se slucaj ne daje uzorak ponovo. poklopilo se nekoliko gresaka u komunikaciji, koje su me kostal zivaca. od 7 oocita samo su 4 bile zrele, 2 su se oplodile, 1 je stala, 1 mrva je vracena. betu vadim 22.11.

----------


## tonkica

Bubekica bravo, držim fige i navijam za lijepu betu.

----------


## dreamgirl

*bubekica* od srca ti zelim da ovaj stres bude nagradan jednim malim cudom za 9 mjeseci , mora biti!

----------


## tina_julija

Cuvaj ju mazi i pazi! ~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

*bubekica,*draga držim palčeve  :fige:  :fige: da jedna, ali vrijedna ostane kod mamice

----------


## Least123

bubekica...ne virim ovdje često, došla sam da vidim kaj se s tobom događa i kao da gledam neki film s happy end-om...i bit će tako, vidjeti ćeš. sretno i da su ove oplakane suze jučer (ako se ne varam) zadnje! 
sretno draga, a najviše sreće mrvici da nastavi s rastom! hoće i mora....

----------


## saan

Bubekice~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se čvrsto primi :Very Happy: 
Mi smo danas 6+4 i imamo srce :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Bravo Saan, cestitam  :Smile: 
A za nasu Bubek ************* i ~~~~~~~~~~ na stotu...

----------


## lberc

Saan super za srčeko

----------


## Peony

*Bubi*,  :fige:  za malu mrvicu!!!

----------


## Mury

*Bubekice*, za malog borca, da svoje roditelje razveseli za 9 mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*saan*, bravo za srčeko  :Very Happy: !!!
I ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!

----------


## Frćka

Tooooo bubiiiiiii!!! Ja cekam nedelju ako ce bit transfera! :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

bubi,sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
frčka,za transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

Frcka ~~~~~~~ za transfer

----------


## Stena

Bubekica neka mrva borac ostane kod mame ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Saan  :Very Happy:  za srčeko.
Kod nas čekanje na postupak u 2. mjesecu. Nova borba,nova nada.

----------


## željkica

*bubekice* hvataj **************************************************  ***********! :fige:  da se mrvica čvrsto primi za mamu!!!!!!!!
*Frćkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i da ovaj postupak bude dobitan!!!!!!!
*Saan*  :Very Happy:  za srce!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bubi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Bubekice, baš sam ostala šokirana ovim razvojem događaja... Grrrrrr.... sad jako držim fige za mrvu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!!!!

----------


## žužy

> Ja cekam nedelju ako ce bit transfera!


Ma di si se skrivala!  :fige:  za uspješan transfer (i nema ovo,ako)!
*saan*,čestitam na srčeku!
*Stena*,idemo u nove pobjede,nema druge!
I još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *bubinu* mrvu!

----------


## Frćka

Hihi! :Smile:  kiki, jejja, zeljkice, zuzi! Hvalaaa!  :Smile:  tu sam ja tu,  pratim i drzim fige svima! :Smile:  lose sam reagirala na pojacanu stimulaciju, pa eto, iscekujem sutra da vidim sta je s dvjema mrvicama koje smo dobili! :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Cure, cisteci ladicu s lijekovima vidla sam da mi je ostao jedan cetrotide 0,25 mg, s time da je rok 7/2013. Radi se o prašku za injekciju. Kaj mislite, jel to još ok ili da bacam?

----------


## tikki

Frćka, držim fige za sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (5)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini
*DJ*, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)

*LISTOPAD 2013. (10)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
lulu79, PFC Prag
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
MajaPOP, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3xIVF, 2xFET)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Hoću bebu/lolalita, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
giga, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 21xIVF) 11.11.
Iva TS, Slo, IVF 11.11.
my_heart, PFC, IVF/ICSI  11.11. (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 11.11.
Angely4you, PFC, AIH 11.11.
Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) 13. 11
Aerin, KBC Rijeka, 1. AIH 14.11.
mona22, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 15.11.
s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF) 17.11.
bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 22.11.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 2Xivf u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF); sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
nova21, VV, 1. IVF; beb – san, VV, 1. IVF; splicanka30, KBC Split, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)

ON-GO  11/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
cvitka, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; 
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET);
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); miny, PFC Prag, FET; 
nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); 
špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); 
Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

12/2013: valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET); slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, bernica, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me,  ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, , sara69, saraya, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## snupi

OŽUJAK 2013. (5)
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni)
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET)
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)


Bubek tu ti fali muma!

----------


## bubekica

Muma je imala punkciju u travnju i na popisu je travanjskih trudnica.

----------


## snupi

sorri poblesavila sam!

----------


## Muma

Punkcija 1.4., transfer 6.4. dobro je *bubekica* stavila...  :Kiss:

----------


## riba76

Frćka,baš sam se pitala di si  :Smile: 
Fige za sutra

----------


## ljubilica

ja sam u veljači 2014 na repertoaru  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

> Hihi! kiki, jejja, zeljkice, zuzi! Hvalaaa!  tu sam ja tu,  pratim i drzim fige svima! lose sam reagirala na pojacanu stimulaciju, pa eto, iscekujem sutra da vidim sta je s dvjema mrvicama koje smo dobili!


*Frćkice* jako mi je drago da te "vidim", držim  :fige:  za tvoje dvije mrve sutra i da bude transfera!

Sretno svim curama koje su u postupcima, na čekanju bete ili koječega!!

----------


## mona22

Frcka sretno sutra

----------


## vatra86

*bubekice* a mene nema nigdje?  :Sad:  ja sam ona hrabrica, na zadnjem popisu... :Wink: 

*Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poz testic na iducoj kavi

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure, cisteci ladicu s lijekovima vidla sam da mi je ostao jedan cetrotide 0,25 mg, s time da je rok 7/2013. Radi se o prašku za injekciju. Kaj mislite, jel to još ok ili da bacam?


ok je i 6 mjeseci nakon isteka roka, ali ne i duze. Ako se ne spremas u postupak, stavi gore na lijekove uz naznaku da je prosaor ok ali da se moze jos 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Kadauna

jutro cure, 

evo kave  :Coffee:  forumske, tople, mirisljave......................... nudim i ostale tople napitke ala caj, mlijeko, kakao, posluzite se. 

A za one koje vole ovako rano ujutro nudim i rakijcu  :pivo:  

Bubekice, lista izgleda mnogo bolje nego jos u rujnu, nadam se da se situacija popravlja iako iskustva cura, slabe stimulacije, malen broj dobivenih jajnih stanica ne ukazuje u takav rasplet.... nazalost, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto god vam treba cure

----------


## lberc

> jutro cure, 
> 
> evo kave  forumske, tople, mirisljave......................... nudim i ostale tople napitke ala caj, mlijeko, kakao, posluzite se. 
> 
> A za one koje vole ovako rano ujutro nudim i rakijcu  
> 
> Bubekice, lista izgleda mnogo bolje nego jos u rujnu, nadam se da se situacija popravlja iako iskustva cura, slabe stimulacije, malen broj dobivenih jajnih stanica ne ukazuje u takav rasplet.... nazalost, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto god vam treba cure


hvala na kavici,a na ovo drugo potpis..mislim da lista izgleda bolje samo zato kaj nas je nažalost sve više ,a situacija se niš ne popravlja,bar mi se tako čini. 
evo i od mene~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kaj vam god treba.

----------


## jejja

Frcka ~~~~~~~~ za danas

----------


## Frćka

Tikki, Ribice, Mona, Sara, Vatrice, Jejja! Hvala vam, vase fige su upalile, lezim nakon transfera obje mrve! :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Frćkice draga sretno vam bilo!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## jejja

Jeiiiiiiiii  :pivo:  sta su ti hormoni rasplakah se... Nek se cvrsto i duboko ukopaju i ostanu s tobom 9mj

----------


## žužy

*Frća*,bravo za mrvice! A sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do lijepe betice!

----------


## Frćka

Hvala curke! Jejja trudnice slatka, samo neka hormoni rade svoje, to je super!!! Da nas sve uhvate pa da uz kavicu uz viceve plačemo! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*frćka* evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i od mene! sretno!

----------


## lberc

Frčka,odlično,evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mrve čvrsto prime

----------


## Kjara

Frcka~~~~~~~~~da se cvrsto prime za mamicu

----------


## tigrical

Frćka bravo!!!

----------


## hrki

Frćka,nek se mrvice jako prime  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## mona22

> Frćka,nek se mrvice jako prime


potpisujem

----------


## žužy

*kika222*,šaljem veliku pusu!  :Love:

----------


## željkica

[B]  Frcka ~~~~~~~~~da se cvrsto prime!!!! :fige:

----------


## Frćka

Joj koliko vas ima kad treba!!! Hvala vam svima!  :Smile: 
Kika222, Jejja,Žužy,Bubi, Lberc, Kjara, Hrki, Tigrice, Mona, Željkice!!! Šaljemo vam puse! :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Frcka ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu i sljedećih 9.mj.  :Smile:

----------


## paty

Nažalost i ovaj puta ništa,jučer radila test i 0 bodova.Valjda će biti više sreće drugi put.
Ili je to znak da treba stati na loptu i zadovoljiti se sa jednom srećicom koja upravo sada spava.

Frćka puno sreće!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tena789

[QUOTE=paty;2514472]Nažalost i ovaj puta ništa,jučer radila test i 0 bodova.Valjda će biti više sreće drugi put.
Ili je to znak da treba stati na loptu i zadovoljiti se sa jednom srećicom koja upravo sada spava.

E da totalno te kužim i ja sam počela tako mislilti,ovaj put sam rekla još jednom i stat ću, sad kad je stigla m ipak odlučili smo zvati i vidjet što kažu kad bi mogli još jednom probati :Smile:

----------


## mona22

paty žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

frćka,sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## paty

Ma znam,neuspjesi nas tjeraju dalje

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* bravo  :Klap:  i neka se čvrsto, čvrsto prime  :fige:  Sretno ti draga Frćka!!

*Paty* žao mi je.

----------


## Snekica

Frćka sretno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

Sandra, Paty, Kiki30, Sara, Sneki!!! Hvalaaaa!  :Smile:  Paty, žao mi je, ali nemoj stat, samo idi dalje, doći će opet tvojih 5 min! :Smile:

----------


## snupi

frćka navijamo! paty žao mi je!

----------


## bubekica

*paty*  :Love:

----------


## valiana

Frćka sretno sad čekamo veeeliku betu! :Smile: Paty nema odustajanja...samo hrabro naprijed...meni ovaj forum uvijek da snage za nove pobjede!Hvala vam svima cure! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

Frćka  :fige: 
Paty - nema odustajanja  :Kiss:

----------


## riba76

Paty  :Sad: 

Frćka  :Klap:   :Klap: 
Ima li koji smrzlić?sorry ak si negdje već napisala...

----------


## paty

nema jer mi je cista "pojela "stimulaciju pa sam dobila samo 2JS.

----------


## Stena

Paty odmori..isplači se...i u nove pobjede..ja kažem;jednom će uspjeti i doći naše vrijeme.. :Taps: 
Frćka želim ti svu sreću i neka mrvice ostanu kod mame narednih 9 mj.  :peace:

----------


## Kjara

Paty zao mi je, drz se, ~~~~~~za snagu za dalje 

Curke koje sutra vade betu~~~~~~~za lijepe brojke

----------


## Frćka

Hvala svima, a sad iščekivanje! :štrika:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Paty*  :Love: 
*Frćka* i sve druge koje čekate i svima koje vadite betu i svima koji ste u bilo kojoj fazi postupka šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## paty

Srena kod mene ti nema više plakanja,malo sam ljuta i idemo dalje
.Previše sam toga prošla da bi sad nad ovakvom situacijom plakala jer ja ipak imam 1bebu.Curama hvala na podrški.
I puno sreće kojoj za šta treba(punkcije,transver i naravno pozitivne bete)

----------


## piki

Sretno svim čekalicama a tužnicama  :Love: 
Za martinje serviram vinčeko ali me zezaju smajlići!!!

----------


## dino84

Samo da javim da smo obavili punkciju i dobili 15 stanica  :Smile:  Sad cekamo cetvrtak da vidimo kada ce biti transfer.

----------


## lberc

> Samo da javim da smo obavili punkciju i dobili 15 stanica  Sad cekamo cetvrtak da vidimo kada ce biti transfer.


odlično,bude i smrzlića

----------


## bubekica

> Samo da javim da smo obavili punkciju i dobili 15 stanica  Sad cekamo cetvrtak da vidimo kada ce biti transfer.


Konacno pogodjena stimulacija!!!!
Vibram za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## paty

Vauuuu dina!
 koju si imala stimulacciju kad si dobila tolko JS?

----------


## žužy

> Samo da javim da smo obavili punkciju i dobili 15 stanica  Sad cekamo cetvrtak da vidimo kada ce biti transfer.


Vau..svaka čast  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super party u labu,neka se dijele ko velike  :fige:

----------


## jejja

Dino draga nek je sa srecom za odlican tulum !!!!

----------


## tigrical

dino84 bravo! To je prava stimulacija!

----------


## Anna1

Pomjesanih osjecaja javljam da je moja beta1930....

----------


## žužy

> Pomjesanih osjecaja javljam da je moja beta1930....


Ajme kako lijepa brojka! Čestitam *Anna*  :Very Happy:  !
Baš lijepi dan  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

:Very Happy: Čestitke!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Anna1* čestitam trudnice  :Very Happy: 
*dino84* svaka čast  :Naklon: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što vam treba

----------


## kika222

> *Anna1* čestitam trudnice 
> *dino84* svaka čast 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što vam treba


Potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Anna cestitke  :Smile:  nek bude skolski ili barem cim blize tome  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> *Anna1* čestitam trudnice 
> *dino84* svaka čast 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što vam treba


potpisujem

----------


## Frćka

> *Anna1* čestitam trudnice 
> *dino84* svaka čast 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što vam treba


Poptisujem! Čestitam i držim  :fige:  za dalje! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

Konačno neke dobre vijesti! Čestitam...

----------


## bubekica

Anna cestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Kad je bila punkcija?

----------


## Argente

> Vauuuu dina!
>  koju si imala stimulacciju kad si dobila tolko JS?


stimulaciju PCOS i 3 fulana postupka prije  :Laughing: 
Baš mi je drago dino84, a istovremeno mi se totalno digne tlak kad se sjetim da si mogla imati 4 ovakve prilike da ne škrtare  :Evil or Very Mad:  ili ajde, barem 3, nek je jednom dozvoljeno pogriješiti...Koliko su ti se ovoga puta odvažili dati stimulacije?

----------


## bubekica

A mozda je stvar promjene lijeka?

----------


## Anna1

Punkcija 23.10. Transfer 28.10. Vracene 2 blastice a imamo i 2 smrzlica

----------


## dino84

Hvala vam svima  :Smile: 

*bubekica*, to je i meni prošlo kroz glavu nakon što mi je dr. rekao koliko smo stanica dobili, napokon pogođena stimulacija. Čak sam u prvom trenutku, kako sam sva bila ošamućena od anestezije, pomislila da sam to sanjala ili nešto krivo čula.

*Argente*, mogu te u potpunosti potpisati. To sam rekla MM kada smo išli doma, kako bi bilo da smo svaki put dobili toliko stanica. A ne ja s PCOS - om u stimuliranom dobijem jednu stanicu. 

Ovaj put smo "riskirali": od 2dc do 7dc po 2 Menopura, od 8 dc do 12 dc po 3 Menopura i 9,10 i 11 dc smo dodali i još jedan Orgalutran. Štoperica Brevactid 12 dc i punkcija 14 dc. 

*Anna*, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*dino*  :Klap:  na js ,toliko sam ih i ja dobila i neka te i dalje prati moj scenarij!
*Anna,* čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

anna,čestitam!

----------


## njanja1

> *Anna1* čestitam trudnice 
> *dino84* svaka čast 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što vam treba


potpisujem :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hrki

> *Anna1* čestitam trudnice 
> *dino84* svaka čast 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što vam treba


potpisujem, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anna1

Hvala vam ❤️ ste

----------


## riba76

Anna i dino84-bravo cure  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Kjara

> *Anna1* čestitam trudnice 
> *dino84* svaka čast 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što vam treba



potpisujem  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Dobro jutro! Ovdje je nekako mirno, jučer ni jedan post!

Pozivam vas na kavicu  :Coffee:  i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~ za sve što danas trebate.

Moj test je jutros pokazao debeli* -* na 13 dnp, ali to sam i očekivala s obzirom na simptome M. Sutra beta, ako ne procurim do tada, i onda opet u nove pobjede (ili poraze) u Novoj godini.

----------


## s_iva

Pardon, na 14. dan nakon punkcije

----------


## mostarka86

*dino84*, super za pogođenu stimulaciju, navijam za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*anna1,* čestitam, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za prvi uzv i srculence  :Smile: 
*s_iva,* žao mi je  :Sad:  nadam se da test griješi, ali u svakom slučaju, puno sreće za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

> *dino84*, super za pogođenu stimulaciju, navijam za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *anna1,* čestitam, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za prvi uzv i srculence 
> *s_iva,* žao mi je  nadam se da test griješi, ali u svakom slučaju, puno sreće za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem :Heart: 
Mona22 kako si???
lberc trudnice uživaj...Nova 21 pa kad će ta punkcija zlato???
Kjara brzo će veljača, pa ožujak..... Možda sa malo više srećice :Heart: 
Svima sretno!!!!

----------


## lberc

jutro,
s-iva,žao mi je,možda test griješi i beta te iznenadi
kika,kak si,kaj u 2 ideš opet u stimulirani?
ja se borim s nekakvom depresijom jer neemam nikakvih simptoma trudnoće pa me to brine,a ultrazvuk tek u srijedu..daleko

----------


## kika222

Dr je rekel da dojdem u drugom na pregled, a stimulirani u trećem mj... Nije to tak daleko :Smile:  samo mora sav snijeg pasti i to je to  :Smile: 
Ne brini, bitno je da bebica raste...

----------


## Anna1

S_iva nadajmo se da ce te jos beta iznenaditi
Iberc opusti se i ne razmisljaj o simptomima, uz nam je na isti dan

----------


## Anna1

~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba

----------


## lberc

anna,tebi bude 1 ultrazvuk?
meni bude 2

----------


## Anna1

A znas da sam vec razmisljala... Kak to da imas 1uz tek u 8 tt, bilo kako bilo sretno

----------


## lberc

> A znas da sam vec razmisljala... Kak to da imas 1uz tek u 8 tt, bilo kako bilo sretno


drugi mi bude u 8tt,prvi sam imala na vv sa 5+5 i kak se čulo srčeko dr.A. me više nije naručival na vv.
sretno i tebi

----------


## riba76

s_iva  :Sad: 
nadam se da je test loš..

----------


## frka

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

s_iva, voljela bih da test griješi  :Love: 
Anna, čestitam!

----------


## Kadauna

ja bih poslalal jednu utješnu virtualnu kavicu  :Coffee: , pa može i rakijca  :pivo:  

grozno je kod nas stanje u državnim bolnicama, opći užas i to nema veze sa štrajkom, ali mi i dalje jasno nije zašto svi liječnici kolektivno šute o tome!

Stanje je gore nego za vrijeme MIlinovićevog zakona  :Sad: (

Daleko je manje trudnoća, manja je čak usudila bih se reći i uspješnost, mi se vraćamo u neko vrlo mračno doba MPO-a

----------


## mona22

> Potpisujem
> Mona22 kako si???
> lberc trudnice uživaj...Nova 21 pa kad će ta punkcija zlato???
> Kjara brzo će veljača, pa ožujak..... Možda sa malo više srećice
> Svima sretno!!!!


Draga moja evo cijeli dan ležim uhvatila me nekakva viroza sva sam šmrcava a tu je i  temperatura....a inače mislim da i ovaj put ništa test nula bodova simptomi isto tako,a neznam već sam lagano otpisla ovaj postupak   :Sad:

----------


## njanja1

cure zna li itko sta za Hocu bebu?? ona je davno trebala vadit betu...

----------


## kika222

I ja sam se pitala di je hoću bebu... Možda uživa u trudnoći pa se ne stigne javit :Smile: 
Mona ne odustaj, dok ne izvadiš betu imaj vjere!!!!!!!!!
Jadna nam je statistika :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ginger

s_iva grlim te draga... bila bih jako sretna da je test pokvaren

anna cestitam!

cure, svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nova21

evo da se i tu javim, prekinuli smo s postupkom pošto na 28dc folikuli ne rastu, nakon 2 kutije klomifena+metformin svakodnevno. pregled ponovo u 1 mj

----------


## kika222

Baš mi je žao nova, bit će bolja 2014  :Heart:

----------


## nova21

nadam se, kika šta je s tobom

----------


## Snekica

Mogu li ja na listu? Danas 2dc. krenuli s Menopurima. Prva FM u ponedjeljak.

----------


## bubekica

*sneki*  :Very Happy:  divno! sutra slazem  :Smile: 

*nova21* kvrapcu.

----------


## Mury

*Snekica*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sve moguće vibre svijeta šaljem!!!  :Kiss: 
*nov@21*, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

I ja cu Snekici javno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (ja pijem!  :Wink:  )

Sta je s Frckom?

Bubekice jel pao test mozdaaaa?

Cure nedajte se!! Bit ce plusica!!
Svima sretno!!!

----------


## bubekica

Nema testa ovaj put, cekamo betu.

----------


## Frćka

Jutrooooooo! Snekiiiiii  :Klap: 
Ni ja testovima više ne vjerujem, Mona za betu! :fige: 
Ja sam  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

nova21 a misa mu!
Sneki ~~~~~~
bubek a ja ne vjerujem da ti neces pisnuti test  :Laughing:

----------


## mostarka86

*Snekice*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  vibram iz sveg srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad...
*Bubekice,* ja svaki put kažem da ću čekati betu i pokleknem na onom glupom testu...navijam za lijepu brojčicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Kika, Nova,* žao mi je cure. Odmarite se lijepo i sa Novom godinom u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

dobro jutro svima
mona22~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu
snekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nova21 zao mi je i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 2014.

----------


## mona22

Kjara,Frćka hvala cure...krv izvađena sad još samo  :Cekam:  do dva rezultat...nadam se da ću se ugodno iznenadit

----------


## Tinka79

> Punkcija 23.10. Transfer 28.10. Vracene 2 blastice a imamo i 2 smrzlica


Anna1 mislim da smo nas dvije bile zajedno na punkciji, tj. bile smo jedine! :Smile:  čestitam ti iskreno, i mi smo dočekali pozitivnu betu i u četvrtak smo na VV na našem prvom pregledu.

----------


## jejja

Snekice ~~~~~~~~ 
Bubekica, Frcka drzim figetine za vas...
Mona nek te iznenadi, bilo bi lijepo...

----------


## Snekica

mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu brojčicu!
bubi, da ti pošaljem koji test?!  :Razz: 
Frčka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ma šta nabrajam?! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve!

----------


## kika222

Mona 22 daj nam popravi statistiku!!!! Za lijepe tri brojčice!!!!
Sretno svima !!

----------


## Snekica

kika222 trenutno sam u fazi klauna iz tvog potpisa  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

jejja,snekica kika222 hvala cure

----------


## bubekica

Sneki bez brige, imam ih 40ak  :Laughing: 

Mona vibr vibr!!!!

----------


## mona22

Hvala bubekica

----------


## tigrical

> mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu brojčicu!
> bubi, da ti pošaljem koji test?! 
> Frčka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Ma šta nabrajam?! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve!


bubi svaka čast ako ćeš izdržat! Ma vadit će ona betu ranije...
Sneki rasturi u ovom stimuliranom kad već prirodnjak nije bio u riječkom stilu...

----------


## bubekica

ma mm i ja imamo dogovor, da idemo skupa na brdo vadit betu i na konzultacije za dalje, a nece ic sa mnom ako cu piskit prije  :Wink:

----------


## s_iva

Mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

> Sneki bez brige, imam ih 40ak 
> 
> Mona vibr vibr!!!!


ja da ih imam tolko radila bi ih od 1 dana transfera
mona evo još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekice* - tako sam ja zadnji put bila strpljiva do 14dpo - vrijedilo je proći i taj put, ali slijedeći put bum radila testiće od 4.dpo - nadalje.  :Cool: 

*Mona* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> Snekice ~~~~~~~~ 
> Bubekica, Frcka drzim figetine za vas...
> Mona nek te iznenadi, bilo bi lijepo...


X

----------


## vatra86

Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Bubekice pa nadam se da ces izdrzati bez testa.. znam da ih imas brdo..  :Wink:

----------


## mona22

Moja beta 2,25  ništa ni ovaj put  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kjara

mona22 žao mi je, drži se :Love:

----------


## jejja

mona  :Love:  zao mi je  :Sad:  skupi komadice i hrabro dalje.. negdje postoji nagrada za sve sta prodjemo...

----------


## paty

Mona  žao mi je!bit će više sreće u FET.
sretno i brzo po smrzliće

----------


## bubekica

*mona*  :Love:

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je jako *mona*...

----------


## Anna1

Mona grlim

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure  :Heart:  ste 

paty sretno u ponedeljak da nas obraduješ sa velikom betom  :fige: 
Frćka,bubekica  :fige:  za veliku betu....i svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što im treba

----------


## mimi81

Snekice~~~~~~~~~~sretno! Sretno svima kome za što treba!

----------


## bubekica

> Anna1 mislim da smo nas dvije bile zajedno na punkciji, tj. bile smo jedine! čestitam ti iskreno, i mi smo dočekali pozitivnu betu i u četvrtak smo na VV na našem prvom pregledu.


cestitam!

----------


## Tinka79

Bubekica hvala!Ovaj forum pratim vec 6 god iz "sjene",i nakon 8 postupaka konacno smo dosli do pozitivne Bete,pa sam se malo ohrabrila i odlucila pridruzit svima vama mojim suborkama!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (5)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini
*DJ*, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)

*LISTOPAD 2013. (11)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
lulu79, PFC Prag
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
MajaPOP, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3xIVF, 2xFET)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Hoću bebu/lolalita, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
giga, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 21xIVF) 11.11.
Iva TS, Slo, IVF 11.11.
tina2005, KBC Osijek, 1. IVF/ICSI 21.11.
bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 22.11.
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 2Xivf u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF) 29.11.
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF 26.11.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF; dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); lana01, Vg, 1. IVF; saraya, Vg, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; tantolina, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 8xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 5x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
beb – san, VV, 1. IVF; splicanka30, KBC Split, IVF(nakon 2xAIH)

ON-GO  11/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
cvitka, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; 
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
miny, PFC Prag, FET; nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); 
špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); 
Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

12/2013: valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET); slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, bernica, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me,  Iva28, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, nova21, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, piki, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, , sara69, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , s_iva, Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

Mona žao mi je jako! Drži se mila!

----------


## Anna1

Tinka 79 čestitam, znaci da je to bio bingo dan

----------


## Anna1

Ja sam u srijedu na brdu a zao mi sto se necemo sresti Tina79

----------


## mona22

> Mona žao mi je jako! Drži se mila!


Hvala draga

----------


## Tinka79

> Ja sam u srijedu na brdu a zao mi sto se necemo sresti Tina79


Da procitala sam da si ti u srijedu i meni je zao bas! Eto bio je taj 23.10. ipak jedan dobar datum,neka se samo tako i nastavi!

----------


## Snekica

mona grlim...  :Sad: 
bubekice, baš si brza za listu  :Kiss:  A moje postupke nekako moram skratiti inače ti ode na to pola stranice  :Laughing:

----------


## clematis

evo curke da se javim da i ja od sutra krecem  :Very Happy: 
4x1 menopur do 20. a onda na kontrolu da vidimo koliko sta dalje. 
Svim curkama drzim veliku figu da sto prije ostvare toliko ocekivanu trudnocu. :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* mislis 1x4? 4 dnevno, jel? sretno mila!

----------


## piki

Evo i mene opet u akciji! Prirodnjak odnosno klomifeni. Nadam se da neće biti neslavno kao zadnji takav pokušaj.
I malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa kome što treba!

----------


## piki

clematis super za postupak!!! Nek bude dobitan! I ja sam 20. gore u 8 pa se nadam da se vidimo.

----------


## mona22

Piki,clematis sretno

----------


## clematis

> *clematis* mislis 1x4? 4 dnevno, jel? sretno mila!


 :Grin:  da mila,  u pravu si. Nekaj sam zabrijala

----------


## clematis

> clematis super za postupak!!! Nek bude dobitan! I ja sam 20. gore u 8 pa se nadam da se vidimo.


vidimo se sigurno, ja se ne usudim sama pikat pa svako jutro sam na vv

----------


## Mary123

U ponedjeljak prvi uzv..... :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*mary123* sretno draga

----------


## žužy

Cure sretno!!  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Eto i mene, sretno cure! 
*~~~~~~~~* evo, pa se poslužite, kako kome treba :D
Nego...idemo MM i ja danas kod javnog bilježnika, da ovjerimo onaj papir. I ajde, jedna draga i simpatična gospodja nam to riješila i na odlasku kaže "sretno", rekoh -hvala, i ja već na vratima, kad ona kaže "jeste praznovjerni?"- ja ko iz topa -praznovjerna? ne... zasto? 
Kaže žena, "pa evo dogodilo se baš nešto smješno, kad sam unosila vaše OIBe, za vaš (moj) je izbacio šifru baby"
Rekoh cool :D
Zahvalim se i odem sa smješkom od uha do uha :D :Laughing:

----------


## clematis

ja jos uvijek nisam isla kod jb.... morat cu u pon popodne obavezno

----------


## clematis

> Eto i mene, sretno cure! 
> *~~~~~~~~* evo, pa se poslužite, kako kome treba :D
> Nego...idemo MM i ja danas kod javnog bilježnika, da ovjerimo onaj papir. I ajde, jedna draga i simpatična gospodja nam to riješila i na odlasku kaže "sretno", rekoh -hvala, i ja već na vratima, kad ona kaže "jeste praznovjerni?"- ja ko iz topa -praznovjerna? ne... zasto? 
> Kaže žena, "pa evo dogodilo se baš nešto smješno, kad sam unosila vaše OIBe, za vaš (moj) je izbacio šifru baby"
> Rekoh cool :D
> Zahvalim se i odem sa smješkom od uha do uha :D



odlicno, to mora da je neki znak

----------


## Strašna

Joj mi smo zadnji put to totalno smetnuli s uma, i na sam dan transfera došli bez toga. Ne moram ni govorit kolika je pomutnja nastala i kojom je brzinom muž pronašao javnog bilježnika koji je radio, jer bila je subota. Tako da sam sad to odlučila riješiti ranije.

----------


## riba76

Clematis i piki sretno cure

----------


## Tinka79

Pitanje za one koje su imale tu srecu docekati prvi UZV pregled.
Naime,nama je u srijedu i strepnja i strah su veliki,cak sam i sanjala pregled i da niceg nije bilo za vidjeti.Nakon 8 postupaka i jedne trudnoce koja je prekinuta u 7tt,tesko se u potpunosti prepustiti sreci.Jos me cijeli dan probada u podrucju jajnika,jeli to uopce dobro?!

----------


## clematis

> Clematis i piki sretno cure


hvala Ribice, sad mi samo preostaje da se nadam sreci.

----------


## Snekica

Cure šta ovjeravate kod JB?! I to pred ET?!

----------


## Strašna

Ovjeravamo potpise na davanje pristanka (vjerovatno na transfer) iako gore nije popunjeno to FET (u mom slučaju). U biti isti mi je taj papir, kao i onaj kad se ovjerava za postupak.

----------


## Mary123

Moje stanje danas...na desnom nekoliko folikula velicine od 10-12 a na lijevom nekoliko od 7-9.danas 7 dc.endom.je 6/1. U srijedu novi uzv.

----------


## bubekica

*mary* sretno dalje!

----------


## clematis

Mary super zvuci, drzim fige da sve bude kak spada.
Danas sam bila na vv oko 8 i nesto i ne mogu vjerovat kak je prazna cekaonica bila.

----------


## jejja

Mary sretno  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

> Moje stanje danas...na desnom nekoliko folikula velicine od 10-12 a na lijevom nekoliko od 7-9.danas 7 dc.endom.je 6/1. U srijedu novi uzv.


wow, super!
gdje si u postupku? sorry ako mi je promaklo

----------


## bebi

> Pitanje za one koje su imale tu srecu docekati prvi UZV pregled.
> Naime,nama je u srijedu i strepnja i strah su veliki,cak sam i sanjala pregled i da niceg nije bilo za vidjeti.Nakon 8 postupaka i jedne trudnoce koja je prekinuta u 7tt,tesko se u potpunosti prepustiti sreci.Jos me cijeli dan probada u podrucju jajnika,jeli to uopce dobro?!


 tinka trudna si mora se nešto dešavat ...za nazaboravan zvuk koji ćeš čut ...ja sam čula  :Heart:  sa 6 tt

----------


## lberc

tinka i mene je probadalo u jajnicima,a prije prvog ultrazvuka sam zamislila da nisam trudna i da nekaj ne štima čak sam već čitala o spontanim,kiretažama..a sa 5+5 već smo čuli srčeko...samo se probaj smirit

----------


## Mary123

Hvala cure! U petrovoj sam i tamo je pun hodnik!

----------


## Tinka79

> tinka i mene je probadalo u jajnicima,a prije prvog ultrazvuka sam zamislila da nisam trudna i da nekaj ne štima čak sam već čitala o spontanim,kiretažama..a sa 5+5 već smo čuli srčeko...samo se probaj smirit


Iberc, ti si isto kod dr A bila na prvom pregledu,na VV? I vidim u potpisu dvodnevne mrve, isto kao i ja!  :Wink: 
Jel ti dr kao datum oplodnje racuna datum punkcije?

----------


## lberc

> Iberc, ti si isto kod dr A bila na prvom pregledu,na VV? I vidim u potpisu dvodnevne mrve, isto kao i ja! 
> Jel ti dr kao datum oplodnje racuna datum punkcije?


sad sam bila prvi put kod dr A.,prije sam bila kod L. i malo na sd.
trudnoća mi se računa od 1 dana menge,a ne od punkcije
ne brini sve bude u redu..i ja imam u srijedu 2 ultrazvuk,jedva čekam
vidiš da su i dvodnevne mrve borci...sretno

----------


## lberc

jutro,evo nudim :Coffee:  i kekse..danas mi je rođendan!
mislila sam speći jučer nekakav kolač,al sam istegnula mišić rebra,boli me za poludit,ovu noć sam spavala valjda 3 sata..užas.
šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve današnje,preglede,dogovore,folikulometrije,neznam ak tko vadi betu,uglavnom za sve današnje aktivnosti i nek vam bude uspješan dan,bez obzira na ovo tmurno vrijeme vani!

----------


## saan

Iberc hvala na kavi :Smile: 
Sretan ti rodjendan!
Pusa

----------


## Anna1

Iberc sretan ročkas!!!

----------


## riba76

draga Iberc, dobra ti je kava  :Wink: 
sretan rođendan !!!!

----------


## Tinka79

Iberc sretan rođendan! Jedan od ljepših pretpostavljam.  :Yes:  Sretno sutra!

Anna1 i tebi SRETNO sutra na vašem prvom UZV!!! :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*lberc* bas prija  :Smile: 
sretan najsretniji!

----------


## jejja

Iberc sretan rodjendan!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tetadoktor

lberc  :pivo:  za najsretniji

----------


## mona22

Iberc sve najbolje  :Kiss:

----------


## Marlen

Iberc sretan rođendan!  :Sing:

----------


## piki

*lberc* sretan rođendan :Klap:

----------


## lberc

hvala vam puno, :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

*Iberc* sretan rodjendan i sretno sutra...neka bude najsretniji!  :pivo:

----------


## hrki

*Iberc,*sretan ročkas  :pivo:

----------


## Sandra1971

Iberc sve najbolje!!!!

----------


## željkica

*Bubekice ;Frćka* kad će beta? kako ste ?

----------


## vatra86

Ja mislim.da su i jedna i druga piskile test...  :Wink: 
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!

----------


## željkica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo i od mene!!!!!!!!! i još ******************************************* za sreću!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Haha kako ste slatke, Željkice, Vatra! :Kiss:  :Heart: 
Ja na iglama!!! Brljavljenje stalo sinoć, grčevi isto, test je danas 9dnt bio +! Vatra me pozna savršeno! Al kako je isto bilo u 6.mjesecu sad čekam dane da prođu pa da vidimo, držite nam  :fige:  da scenarij bude drugačiji!

----------


## tigrical

Frćka!!! Vadi betu!!!

----------


## Frćka

A šefice jesi brza!!! :Laughing: 
Neću, čekam petak još jedan test, ako šta pokaže onda ću! :Smile: 
Strah me je da je ovo juče bio kraj,a ne početak, pa ću pomalo! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jejja

Frcka  :fige:  ********,~~~~~~~ sve sta treba... 
Bubekica, jos mislim na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

*Frćka* drzim  :fige: 
*Bubi*... :Love:

----------


## kika222

Frćkice i bubekice~~~~~~~~~za troznamenkastu betu!!!!!!!!

----------


## lberc

frčka,bubekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

Ajme *Frćka*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Sing:   :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka to je bilo implantacijsko, idi vadit betu!  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Aaaaaa nemojte me nagovarat, još vam možda i upali, sad i mene kopa! :No-no: 
Svima :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

*Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Bubekice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za tvoju betu!!!

----------


## mona22

> *Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> *Bubekice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za tvoju betu!!!


potpisujem  :fige:

----------


## željkica

ma evo vam još ***************************************!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!
Frćka  :fige: !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vaki

> *Iberc* sretan rodjendan i sretno sutra...neka bude najsretniji!


Potpisujem

----------


## riba76

Frćka! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Pa betu vadiš tek 29.11.,ko će dočekat..

----------


## bubekica

*frćka* super!


moji testovi se redaju negativni, brljavljenje se pojacava.

----------


## saan

Bubekice :Sad:  kad vadis betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te ugodno iznenadi :Smile: 

Frcka i tebi~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Vrtirepka bravo... Prekrasno

----------


## sara10

Aaaaaaa *Frćka* imaš + na 9 dnt, ajme draga držim čvrsto čvrsto  :fige:  da je to to. Nemoj nas držat u neizvjesnosti (a i sebe), mislim da na 10 dnt (sutra) slobodno možeš vadit betu!!!
Bubekice  :fige:  i tebi, za betu!

----------


## bubekica

curke, ne bude ta beta pozitivna, ovi testovi me nisu iznevjerili (a ni mnoge druge). hvala vam na vibricama, pamtim ih za iduci postupak!

----------


## jejja

Bubek  :Kiss:  volim tvoj realizam s dozom onog "drugi put ce bit bolje" , i cuvam prasinu i vibre za sljedeci put...
Frcka, kad odlucis radit betu vibre su tu, nemoj ni prerano da te ne kopaju male brojke..

----------


## njanja1

> *Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> *Bubekice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za tvoju betu!!!


potpisujem  :Klap:

----------


## riba76

Bubekica  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubekica*  :Love:  ako je tako kako misliš - stvarno nije fer nakon svega što ste ovaj put proživjeli  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Frćka

Bubekice jako mi je zao, mislim da cu ti se uskoro pridruzit jer sam se nakon brljavljenja u ponedeljak skroz ispuhala, ne bole me vise (.)! Test je vjerovatno pokazao + na ostatak bhcg! :Sad:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Frčka* - da se ostvari best-case scenarij!!!  :fige: 

*Bubekica* - žao mi je što je tako ispalo - želim vam više sreće drugi put!!!

----------


## hrki

*Frćka,*  :fige:  :fige:  za betu.
*Bubekica*, :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka ja sam bila ispuhana cijelu i uopce me cice nisu bolile..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu

Bubi sta rec.. Hrabra si ti cura... Skidam kapu... Mora bit!!!

----------


## željkica

Bubekica  :Love:   jako mi je žao!!!!!! 

FRćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  za betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

> Bubekica   jako mi je žao!!!!!! 
> 
> FRćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  za betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Potpis!!! 
*bubekica*  :Love:

----------


## Anna1

Drage moje saljem Vam punoooo trudnickih zelja jer i meni su Vase puno znacile...
Nas prvi uzv pokazao dva srculenca!!! I mali hematomic ali necemo sad cijepidlaciti, ne??
Tinka79 zelim ti od srca sutra suze radosnice i kuckajuce srceko

----------


## Tinka79

> Drage moje saljem Vam punoooo trudnickih zelja jer i meni su Vase puno znacile...
> Nas prvi uzv pokazao dva srculenca!!! I mali hematomic ali necemo sad cijepidlaciti, ne??
> Tinka79 zelim ti od srca sutra suze radosnice i kuckajuce srceko


Jeeeej Anna1,cestititam na srcekima mora da je predivan osjecaj?   :Smile:  Mi evo na putu za Zg ne mogu docekat sutra ujutro.

----------


## Frćka

Vadila betu, nalazi oko 15.30! Uf! :Raspa:

----------


## kika222

Frćkice sretno ti bilo!!!!!!!! Za troznamenkastu brojčicu :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Anna1

Frćka drzim figeee

----------


## bubekica

Frcka sretno!

----------


## mona22

Frćka sretno  :fige:

----------


## piki

Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## željkica

*    Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!*

----------


## riba76

frćka....  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## jejja

Frcka ~~~~~~~~ 
A zasto tako kasno nalazi? Di si vadila?

----------


## lberc

frčka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
anna1 ,čestitam na 2 srčeka,prekrasno
tinka79,sretno na ultrazvuku..javi kaj je bilo
evo još svima skupa malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve za kaj vam treba

evo i mi jučer obavili 2 ultrazvuk,točno na 8 tjedana,bebica je velika 16,2 mm,dr veli da je taman,srčeko kuca,samo nas muči taj hematom pa moramo čim više mirovati,za 4 tjedna kontrola

----------


## mravak

*FRĆKA* **   za troznamenkastu betu !!!

----------


## saan

Frcka~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu brojcicu :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Sretno ti lberc!!!! Maknut će se i hematom, ti samo mazi bušu!!!!!
Svima puno sreće želim!!

----------


## Frćka

Betaaaa 115!!! 11 dnt, jel to dobro?

----------


## splicanka30

Ajme ja upadam ka padobranac... Mislim da je to super beta!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Neka se samo pravilno dupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

> Betaaaa 115!!! 11 dnt, jel to dobro?


super,čestitam,sad se samo nek lijepo dupla!!

----------


## bubekica

Bravo frcka!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## valiana

Frčka super baš si me razveselila u ovom moru ružnih stvari sretno za dalje..Zaslužila si :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Frćka - ČESTITKE! :Very Happy:

----------


## nova21

Frćka čestitam

----------


## Snekica

Frćka, draga, odlična beta za 11dnt! Sad nek se fino podupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Bravo Frćka!  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Ajooooj! Držite mi fige za ponedeljak kad opet vadim! Joj samo da sad raste, kako me strah se uopće veselit! Joj! Srce će mi puknut! :drama:

----------


## saan

Frcka mislim da je to super beta!
Jel su to bili dvodnevni?
Moja beta 12 dnt je bila 222 tako da mislim da je tvoja odlična!
Čestitam od srca
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ NEKA SE LIJEPO DUPLA :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

Trodnevna dva su, a jejja nalaz su mi rekli u 13.30, kako radim do 15.30, ja zvala! Ajme hvala Vam svimaaa, joj da se hoće duplat sad! Ajme! :fige:

----------


## hrki

*Frćkica*,super je beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,svi navijamo za pravilno duplanje  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

Frćka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ... :fige:  za duplanje

----------


## s_iva

Frćka, znala sam! Jeeeeee.....

----------


## orhideja.

Frćka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke

----------


## snupi

frčka navijam za dalje!

----------


## Tinka79

Evo bio i nas prvi pregled!  :Smile:  Imamo jedno junacko srce a vidljiva je i druga GV bez odjeka srca za sada.Bile su to dvije dvodnevne mrvice,danas brojimo 5+5.Ponoviti cemo pregled za 2tj u nadi da cemo cuti i drugo srceko!

----------


## lberc

> Evo bio i nas prvi pregled!  Imamo jedno junacko srce a vidljiva je i druga GV bez odjeka srca za sada.Bile su to dvije dvodnevne mrvice,danas brojimo 5+5.Ponoviti cemo pregled za 2tj u nadi da cemo cuti i drugo srceko!


super,tak smo i mi sa 5+5 čuli srćeko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da za 2 tjedna čujete i drugo srčeko

----------


## Tinka79

Hvala Iberc!  :Smile:  Sretno tebi,da se sto prije rijesis hematoma!

----------


## Marlen

Frčka čestitam i želim ti bezstresovito dalje!
Tinka79 generacio za obje bebice da snažno kucaju srčekima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Iberc samo miruj i tvoja bebica će izritati van taj hematom, sad misli na sebe i bebu i maximalno uživaj u ljenčarenju!  :mama: 

E da.... i mi smo koooonaaačnnnoooo u postupku!!! :Very Happy:   Po prvi put koristim Puregon pen 150 ij, pa budemo vidli, valjda nebu hipera. Joj tak sam sretna iako mi je dr. rekao da imam inzulinsku rezistenciju, a ja ni jednog simptoma osim mikrocist. jajnika. Odužila ja kad ne pišem često.....

Curke svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

Frcka, rucnonozne drzim za duplanje  :fige:  
Tinka ~~~~~ i za drugo srceko
Moj UZ kaze da hematoma nema vise, kako li je nestao u 10dana ne zna se, al neka je i nek se ne vrati vise... Eskimic ima 15mm i odgovara tt, preporuceno umjereno mirovanje dalje ali ne strogo  :Smile:  i dalje nema simptoma ali ima vremena, bitno da je moj junak tu i da raste i bori se...

----------


## lberc

jejja,super kaj nema više hematoma,kaj si strogo mirovala?
eskimić nek samo raste,koliko si sad trudna?

----------


## jejja

Saljem ti pp da ne offtopicarimo

----------


## tigrical

Frćka bravo! Vibram za duplanje!
jejja super za nepostojeći hematom!

----------


## Sandra1971

Frcka čestitam!!!! Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Anna1

Tinka29 cestitam od srca... Jejja ajde pliz napisi kako si se rijesila hematoma

----------


## vatra86

*frćka* aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! super super super!!!!! nek bude sretno!!!!
ajmo fiumanke!!! dobro je krenulo!!! vec sam nestrpljiva  :Embarassed: 

jos tantolina, pa dino pa sneki i neka sve bude pozitivno i s veeelikim betama!!
naravno i ostale cure da imaju + i beturine...
neka euforija me ulovila...  :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

jejja,predivne vijesti!!!!  :Very Happy: 
frćka,čestitam na beti i sad puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilo duplanje!!!
tantolina,dino i ostale betočekalice od srca puno sreće i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Frcka cestitam, beta je super, drzimo ti fige za dalje!

----------


## jejja

Anna1 zapravo ne znam, strogim mirovanjem valjda, da li se apsorbiraju tako brzo ili sta ali pred 9 dana je bio tu, danas se ne vidi.. uglavnom kao sto cure kazu, kad su hematomi u pitanju nema tu neke filozofije, mirovat i nadat se najboljem...
Potpis na Vatru, nek se zaredaju dobre vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Frćkice* toooooooooooo, baš mi je drago čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ma poduplat će se ona  :fige:

----------


## žužy

To *Frćka*, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od sveg srca!!

Svim trudničicama  :Kiss: ,a curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## tikki

> jejja,predivne vijesti!!!! 
> frćka,čestitam na beti i sad puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilo duplanje!!!
> tantolina,dino i ostale betočekalice od srca puno sreće i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sve je rečeno! X

----------


## Ginger

Frcka  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!

Marlen ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba
vrijeme ti je za jednu lijepu betu!

----------


## Sonja29

Frcka cestitam!!
svim kokama u postupku kao i betocekalicama saljemo vibre

----------


## Mury

*Frćka*, jeeee  :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje, srčeko....!!!
*Marlen*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za uspješan postupak!!!
I ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Ja danas radila opet biopsiju endometrija, nalaz za tj. dana, nadam se da su beštije nestale zauvijek i u nepovrat  :Smile: !!

----------


## kika222

> Frcka  cestitam!!!
> 
> Marlen ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba
> vrijeme ti je za jednu lijepu betu!


Potpisujem!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Šaljem svima puseeee! :Kiss:  Hvala vam na svoj ovoj podršci i vašem veselju kao i uvijek, divne ste!!! Ja se naravno bojim! Sva sam ustrašena, tako me strah veselit se!
Idemo dalje i nadamo se najboljem, kako često čitam u potpisima, korak po korak... :fige: 
Svima za sve što žele i iščekuju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zima77

Frcka čestitam super beta

----------


## bubekica

*Mury i Marlen* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

Draga *Frćka* čestiam ti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  baš mi je drago. Držim fige za duplanje, ma poduplat će se ona sigurno! Opusti se i uživaj, trudna si!!!

----------


## Argente

Svima ~~~~~~~~~ za što treba, ali za Frćku ipak posebna zdravica  :pivo: čestitam, beta je optimalna - to je to!

----------


## Šiškica

Frćka čestitam!! prekrasna beta!!

----------


## riba76

Frćka-konačno neke lijepe vijesti!
Bravo draga  :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:

----------


## linalena

> *Mury i Marlen* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

Frćka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   bravo za betu, sada će se to lijepo poduplati, pa zakucati, pa pomaknuti, pa lupiti i roditi

----------


## boss

frcka cestitam , samo nek se dupla , mada ja sam sa tolikom betom imala na kraju  :Heart:  :Heart:  tako da ti se i to moze desiti da se ne iznenadis.

----------


## TrudyC

Beta 15. dan 831, 17. dan 1934 

2. 12. prvi uzv (tad će mi biti 6 tjedana)

Ovo mi je bio 16. - IVF postupak, 9. stimulirani

Sretna i uplašena istovremeno, imam jedan spontani iza sebe i neću tako lako odahnuti, ali eto, 6,7 stvari u mom životu su se lijepo poklopile i ja sam trudna kad sam već bila na izlaznim vratima

Mislim da sam ja druga po redu trudna maratonka sa VV-a nakon lberc, sad je vidim Marlen u postupku - neću ništa reći  :Cool:

----------


## piki

*Frćka* čestitke na beti! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
*TrudyC* ovakve brojke svi želimo, čestitke! Bravo maratonko :Klap:

----------


## piki

TrudyC to su bile dvije mrvice?

----------


## ana-

Pozdrav drage moje!
Dugo me nije bilo čekali,nadali se radili doma i evo prijavljujemo PRIRODNU trudnoću  :Yes:

----------


## lberc

> Beta 15. dan 831, 17. dan 1934 
> 
> 2. 12. prvi uzv (tad će mi biti 6 tjedana)
> 
> Ovo mi je bio 16. - IVF postupak, 9. stimulirani
> 
> Sretna i uplašena istovremeno, imam jedan spontani iza sebe i neću tako lako odahnuti, ali eto, 6,7 stvari u mom životu su se lijepo poklopile i ja sam trudna kad sam već bila na izlaznim vratima
> 
> Mislim da sam ja druga po redu trudna maratonka sa VV-a nakon lberc, sad je vidim Marlen u postupku - neću ništa reći


čestitam,ti si stvarno zaslužila bebicu..ne brini sve če biti u redu,evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da za par dana na ultrazvuku čuješ i srčeko!

----------


## lberc

> Pozdrav drage moje!
> Dugo me nije bilo čekali,nadali se radili doma i evo prijavljujemo PRIRODNU trudnoću


čestitam,vidi se da se bliži Božić...počele su lijepe vijesti!
kak su dečki već veliki!

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala cure, jesu 2 embrija su mi vratili

ana- čestitam, koje predivne vijesti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubekica

*TrudyC* divno, divno!!!!!!!!!
*ana-* cestitam!

ajme koje divne vijesti jutros!

----------


## Kadauna

juhu koje lijepe vijesti, čestitam *Frćka* od  :Heart: 

čestitam draga *TrudyC* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ za dalje, maratonke su mi uvijek posebno drage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

čestitam i tebi* ana-* na spontanom začeću, smijem li pitati da li ste išli u međuvremenu na FET sa smrzlićima koji su vam ostali?

*Mury* na tebe često mislim, ja držim fige da se više nikad ne vrate beštije i da ti nalaz bude dobar sljedeći tjedan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Marlen*, za novi start ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ zašto se bojiš hiperstimulacije, si imala s tim do sada problema?

svim na forumu runda kave  :Coffee:  i runda rakijce  :pivo:

----------


## jejja

Cure, pitam za frendicu koja je u zg.. sv duh ili vinogradska? Di se manje ceka za konzultacije, sta.bi od toga preporucile? Moze na pp da ne radim zbrku ovdje...
Cestitke novim betama, vibrice za cekalice...

----------


## ana-

*Iberc* je rastu ko gljivice prvi komadi već :D 

*Kadauna* nismo išli sad smo planirali jer se preselili u Zagreb i da zovemo na VV za fet kad ono iznenađenje nenadano  :Smile:

----------


## njanja1

jao divnih vijesti...da nebi nekoga zaboravila,cestitam svima na betama,nenadanim trudnocama :Heart: 
ovakve mi vijesti uvijek nadu daju :Smile:

----------


## saan

Kakav prekrasan dan!  Valjda nam godi ova vlaga u zraku :Smile: 
Čestitke svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i svima za sve što vam treba!

----------


## Ginger

Ajmeeee TrudyC  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  predivno, predivno, predivno!
Cestitam i zelim ti savrsenu trudnocu!!!
Uljepsala si mi dan!

----------


## Ginger

ana- cestitke!

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

*TrudyC i ana*- , čestitke cure!

----------


## TrudyC

> Cure, pitam za frendicu koja je u zg.. sv duh ili vinogradska? Di se manje ceka za konzultacije, sta.bi od toga preporucile? Moze na pp da ne radim zbrku ovdje...
> Cestitke novim betama, vibrice za cekalice...


Vinogradska svakako. Na Sv. Duhu je jako loše stanje s lijekovima, listama čekanja itd.
Zapravo iz moje perspektive ja bih rekla VV  :Cool:

----------


## hrki

*TrudyC, ana-* čestitam cure  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .Super vijest koje nam daju snagu za daljnju borbu.

----------


## jejja

VV im na zalost zbog posla i udaljenosti ne odgovara.. zato i biraju izmedju ove dve.. hvala  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Ajme,pa to su predivne vijesti danas!!
TrudyC cestitam ti od srca!! Nakon16 puta, stvarno se trud isplatio
Ana i tebi cestitke, lijepo je procitati da je netko ostao T prirodno

Cure svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i neka se nastave ovako redati dobre vijesti

----------


## Anna1

Jejja hvala,svaki savjet je dobrodosao  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (4)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini

*LISTOPAD 2013. (15)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
lulu79, PFC Prag
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
MajaPOP, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3xIVF, 2xFET)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
Iva TS, Slo, IVF
beb – san, VV, 1. AIH
TrudyC, VV, IVF (nakon 16xIVF)
ana-, spontana trudnoća

*STUDENI 2013. (1)* 
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 2Xivf u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF) 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF 26.11.
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET) 02.12.
splicanka30, KBC Split, AIH(nakon 2xAIH) 02.12.
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF
saraya, Vg, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu 03.12.
tantolina, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Snekica, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 8xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 5x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Marlen, VV, IVF (nakon 10xIVF); orhideja.,  VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 1xFET); riba76, VV, FET; pirica, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 4xIVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu)

ON-GO  11/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
cvitka, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; 
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
miny, PFC Prag, FET; nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); 
špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

12/2013: arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); sabu, vv, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET); slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mona22, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
03/2014: bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*,  d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me,  Iva28, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, nova21, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, PinaColada, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606,  Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, , sara69, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , s_iva, Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana,  valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

*TrudyC, ana-* čestitkeeee!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Sretno dalje! :fige: 
*Jejja* super da je h. nestao! :Smile: 
Nemogu vjerovat da sam na listi pod trudnice!!! Nadam se najboljem! Baš sam ustrašena! I dalje nemam nikakvih simptoma, baš nikakvih! Početna beta je dobra, za dalje... :fige: 
Svima najljepše želje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Konfuzija

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama, a posebno *TrudyC*!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## vatra86

Mene opet nema medju hrabricama i cekalicama...  :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

Čestitam trudnicama  :Very Happy:  , a svima skupa šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Pa kako???? To znaci da te nije bilo ni prosli put? Al jednom sam bila stavila??? Kvragu, bas mi je neugodno...

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 


Drage cure, sretno svima!

----------


## vatra86

Ma nije bitno.. Brzo cu ja u one on-go..  :Razz:

----------


## kiki30

ajme divnih vijesti danas  :Very Happy: 
Trudy,čestitam na lijepoj beti !!!  :Very Happy:  sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ana-čestitke na trudnoći ,predivno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Čestitam cure!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

cure nisam baš često više na forumu,nemam baš vremena ali evo malo da vas pozdravim i da vam zaželim sreću i da što prije imate svoje smotuljke u zagrljaju!

----------


## sanda1977

u hrabricama i čekalicama ima dosta trudnica...hehehehe i sve su sa VV-a!

----------


## Marlen

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Trudy pa to je toooo, joj nestrpljivo s tobom čekam da vidimo jesu obje mrve tu....koja je to količina sreće da se čovijek zapravo boji!

Ana čestitam na pravom iznenađenju!

Curke svima hvala na pozitivnim vibricama, jako ste me ganule....


Kadauna bojim se hipera k'o vraga. Jednom sam imala pravi u punom smislu, a tri puta na rubu. Ali najviše me ubije to što dobijem puno stanica i onda zbog kvantitete gubim na kvaliteti oocita. Sada sam prvi puta na Puregonu dvije doze od 3dc pa me kopka kak bu bilo.

----------


## frka

TrudyC, prekrasno!!! čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku!

Frćka, čestitke!!!! i tebi za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ana-, koje iznenađenje! bit će veselo!

----------


## bubekica

> u hrabricama i čekalicama ima dosta trudnica...hehehehe i sve su sa VV-a!


Na koga mislis? Da ih stavim na trudnice...

----------


## ivica_k

TrudyC, cestitke, obradovala me ova lijepa vijest!

----------


## suen

TrudyC i Ana cestitam na ove lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Ajme cure,nisam stigla čitat cijeli dan i sad vidim ove super vijesti!
Bravo  :Klap: 
Čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Na koga mislis? Da ih stavim na trudnice...


joj bi ja al ne smijem...ne znam da li će se naljutiti...pa bolje nek se same jave. 
sretno svima!

----------


## s_iva

> joj bi ja al ne smijem...ne znam da li će se naljutiti...pa bolje nek se same jave. 
> sretno svima!


Svim prijavljenim i neprijavljenim čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Nudim kavicu,il još bolje nekakvo likerče... za podignut malo ovaj tmurni vikend  :Coffee:  :mama:  :alexis: 

A svim ženicama koje danas imaju bilo kakve mpo pothvate,  :fige:  do neba!!

----------


## mostarka86

ništa nema ljepše, nego kada me mena dva-tri dana i ugledam divne vijesti...idem redom:

*Frčka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje i uzv, čestitam od srca  :Smile: 
*Ana i Trudyc*, divne i ohrabrujuće vijesti, čestitam  :Smile: 
*Marlen* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nove bitke i pobjede...

I izvinjavam se, ali moram malu digresiju staviti. Mislim da nije primjereno spominjati trudnice koje se same nisu prijavile. One će to same učiniti kada i ako osjete potrebu da nam jave lijepu vijesti. Shvatam zašto to i do sada već nisu učinile. Godine truda, nadanja i razočarenja su nas natjerale da se bojimo na glas i reči lijepu vijest!

----------


## sara10

Prekrasne vijesti!

*Trudy* čestitam, trud i upornost se isplatio  :Klap: 
*ana-* ovo mi je posebno drago vidit, PRIRODNA trudnoća nakon pokušavanja i pokušavanja, a vidim ima ih dvije u listopadu, čestitam!
*Frćka* već sam ti čestitala i opet ću, neka ti je sa srećom draga do kraja, jako mi je drago zbog tebe  :Heart: 
Svima nam želim da dočekamo ovakvu sreću i ovakve scenarije kao kod Trudy, Frćke i ane-

----------


## puckica

et da nastavim sirenje lijepih vijesti : moj danasnji testic je pokazao DVIJE vidljivo bljede crtice - 12dpt  :Very Happy: 
cekamo betu u pon!  :Cekam: 
nikome nisam rekla za test osim sestricne kojoj sam dala test na uvid jer sam mislila da si umisljam! i sad naravno vama!
ma i sutra cu ga ponovit za svaki slucaj!!
 Trudy, ana , Frcka velike cestitke i jedan veeeliki  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Tooooo *Puckiceeee*, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  Za betuuuuuu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sara10* sve znaš draga! Od srca :Heart:  :Kiss: 
Da se nastave dobre vijesti i nikada ne stanu za sve nas, vrijeme je da sve žene koje to jako žele, kao mi ovdje, postanu majke! :fige:  
*Za sve nas* i naše nade da se ostvare  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

> Tooooo *Puckiceeee*, čestitam!!!  Za betuuuuuu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Sara10* sve znaš draga! Od srca
> Da se nastave dobre vijesti i nikada ne stanu za sve nas, vrijeme je da sve žene koje to jako žele, kao mi ovdje, postanu majke! 
> *Za sve nas* i naše nade da se ostvare  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ovo mogu samo potpisati

----------


## Stena

Čestitam svim "novopečenim" trudnicama.  :Kiss:  
Imam pitanjce...Milerov test se radi bilo koji dan ciklusa ili ???

----------


## Kjara

> Tooooo *Puckiceeee*, čestitam!!!  Za betuuuuuu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Sara10* sve znaš draga! Od srca
> Da se nastave dobre vijesti i nikada ne stanu za sve nas, vrijeme je da sve žene koje to jako žele, kao mi ovdje, postanu majke! 
> *Za sve nas* i naše nade da se ostvare  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem trudnicu 
čestitke novim trudnicama mazite bušu i uživajte jer ste to zaslužile :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za još puno lijepih iznenađenja

----------


## Marlen

Stena AMH (anti mulerov hormon) se može vaditi bilo koji dan, neovisno o ciklusu. Sretno s bilo kojim hormonima!

Danas na UZV opet poraslo previše sitnih, malih folikula uz komentar da se može transfer napraviti kad se jajnici smire.....
Previše ih je i opet neće biti kvalitetni..... Kao da me je udario vlak....ne i ne opet..

Nadam se da su drugi danas imali više sreće i bolje vijesti!

----------


## Marlen

[B]Puckice  čestitam na crticama i želim ti da se pretvore u snažnog bebača!

----------


## innu

Frćka, pa trudnice jedna, čestitke!!!
TrudyC, prekrasno, čestitam od srca!
ana- jako lijepo iznenađenje, čestitam!

----------


## piki

*Ana- i puckica* čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svima u postupcima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Štoperica primljena, ponkcija u ponedjeljak. 2 lijepa folikula pa što bude!

----------


## ana-

*bubekica* nama možeš dopisati VV stimulirani IVF - blizanci 

*frka* draga bome bude veselo ali neka samo da sve bude ok drugo nije bitno  :Zaljubljen:  šok nam je veliki i još se privikavamo na trudnoću sa jakim mučninama 

čestitke svim novim trudnicama  :Heart: 

svim čekalicama koječega puno sreće i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da svi imate najljepši mogući ishod  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

> *bubekica* nama možeš dopisati VV stimulirani IVF - blizanci 
> 
> *frka* draga bome bude veselo ali neka samo da sve bude ok drugo nije bitno  šok nam je veliki i još se privikavamo na trudnoću sa jakim mučninama 
> 
> čestitke svim novim trudnicama 
> 
> svim čekalicama koječega puno sreće i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da svi imate najljepši mogući ishod


Draga, ovo je lista trenutnih trudnoca  :Wink:

----------


## sretna 1506

Bubekica,mene makni sa liste,ja tek u 2. ili 3. mjesecu,i nije 3 nego 5 ivf-icsi i bit će ako Bog da 6. :Smile: 
Žao mi je što tebi ovaj put nije uspjelo.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica,mene makni sa liste,ja tek u 2. ili 3. mjesecu,i nije 3 nego 5 ivf-icsi i bit će ako Bog da 6.
> Žao mi je što tebi ovaj put nije uspjelo.


Ali treci za drugu bebicu, zar ne?

----------


## saraya

bubekica, svaka čast na spisku  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Bubekice mene možeš maknuti u čekalice za proljeće. Nismo došli do transfera i jako smo tužni ali šta sad... malo smo si otplakali, sad smo digli glavu već gore i pravimo plan za dalje... 
Čestitke svim trudnicama, a trudilicama želim svu sreću ovog svijeta!  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*sneki* mila grlim! nisi mi se bas trebala pridruziti u cekanju 2014-e, ne bih ti zamjerila da nisi  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Pratim te... :p

----------


## tantolina

Sneki draga....samo hrabro dalje...drago mi je da vec  planiras daljnje postupke.... :Love:

----------


## boogie woogie

evo ja isto prijavljujem iscekivanje! danas 2 8-st embrijcica presli u moj incubator, tamo im je najbolje  :Smile:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## riba76

Puckica  :Bouncing:   :Dancing Fever: 
Snekica  :Love: 
Boogie woogie -držim fige!

----------


## paty

gdje nam je Dina 84?

----------


## clematis

> *Ana- i puckica* čestitke
> Svima u postupcima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Štoperica primljena, ponkcija u ponedjeljak. 2 lijepa folikula pa što bude!


 :Heart: 

vidimo se u pon. drzi mi se do tad. 
Nije me bilo par dana i sve ste se raspisale.
Vecinu vas ne poznam, ali vas ovdje pratim i jako mi je drago da ima toliko lijepih vijesti.
Kraj godine nam je plodonosan i nadam se da ce nesto tog lijepog doci i do nas trudilica i usrecit nas. 
Cure drzim vam fige da sve uspije i da sto prije uzmete svoj smotuljak u ruke.

----------


## kika222

Draga sneki :Love:  idemo hrabro dalje do cilja :Heart: 
Svima želim puno srećice, tužnice grlim a trudnice ljubim!!!!

----------


## jejja

Sneki  :Love:  samo hrabro...

----------


## željkica

*Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu sutra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

svim tužnicama veeeeeliki  :Love:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* za duplanje bete sutra  :fige: 
Novim trudnicama sam već čestitala, a svima koje čekaju bilo šta želim najveću sreću sa sretnim krajem!!!

----------


## mona22

> Puckica  
> Snekica 
> Boogie woogie -držim fige!


potpisujem

----------


## mostarka86

Snekice  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

Joj *Sneki*! A šta drugo da ti kažem osim samo naprijed, do cilja :Love: 
*Puckice, Boogie woogie*, sretno! :fige: 
*Željkice, Sara* :Zaljubljen:  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

> Joj *Sneki*! A šta drugo da ti kažem osim samo naprijed, do cilja
> *Puckice, Boogie woogie*, sretno!
> *Željkice, Sara*


frčkice i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
ak imamo koju Katarinu..sretan imendan!!

----------


## njanja1

> Puckica  
> Snekica 
> Boogie woogie -držim fige!


potpisujem
ja opet moram biti dosadna ali zna li itko nesto za Hocu Bebu

----------


## riba76

Frćka držim  :fige:  pa ćemo  :Sing: 

njanja1, ja nažalot ne znam. zanima i mene

----------


## jejja

Frcka  :fige:  za danasnju betu!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

Frcka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ß

----------


## Mary123

Pozz curke..ja sinoc dala stopericu i sutra punkcija... :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

486!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Bravo *Frćka*! ~~~~~~~~ da dalje bude sve po školski!

----------


## riba76

strašna, kad ti je transfer?

----------


## njanja1

> bravo *frćka*! ~~~~~~~~ da dalje bude sve po školski!


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## splicanka30

Frćka  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## clematis

da prijavim danasnje stanje, od 4 folikula  dobili smo 4 jajne stanice. Dr. kaze super su.
Punkcija je danas ipak bila malo vise bolna nego zadnja 2 puta, al da se izdrzat ( ajme i taj  vv ko u kamenom dobu, pa ne bi u zemlju propali kad bi dali mogucnost anestezije)

Sad se nadam da ce biti dobar tulum u labu i da ce se oploditi.

Strasna, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> strašna, kad ti je transfer?


Transfer u četvrtak... radujem se...ko po običaju...

----------


## Snekica

bravo i čestitke draga frćkice!  :Very Happy: 
clemantis vibr vibr za dalje!

----------


## jejja

Tooooo Frcka , bravo bravo !!!!!!!!

----------


## lberc

frčka,super beta..čestitam!! kaj moraš još ponavljat il sad samo čekaš ultrazvuk?
clematis,super za stanice,sad se samo neka sve oplode

----------


## Strašna

Ajme *clematis* draga hvala ti! A kod tebe super razvoj dogadjaja. Sad nek se lijepo oplode i podijele. Kad si opet gore?

----------


## valiana

Frćka :Very Happy:  sretno do kraja!

----------


## žužy

*Frćka*, :rock: ,super!
*clematis*,  :Very Happy:  i sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super duper party!
*boogie woogie* ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beticu!
*Mary123*,sretno!
*Snekice*, :Love:

----------


## clematis

> Ajme *clematis* draga hvala ti! A kod tebe super razvoj dogadjaja. Sad nek se lijepo oplode i podijele. Kad si opet gore?


rekli su mi da u srijedu dodjem da vidimo kakvo je stanje i da li cemo imat transfer u sri ili cemo cekat petak.

----------


## bubekica

> rekli su mi da u srijedu dodjem da vidimo kakvo je stanje i da li cemo imat transfer u sri ili cemo cekat petak.


mislis subotu?

----------


## puckica

Da se i javim i prijavim betu od 365!!!!! Jos ne mogu sebi doc!!!
Jeeeeeejjjj!!!!

----------


## jojo

Puckice i Frcka bravo!!! Neka se i dalje nastavi po skolski.
Splicanko koliko jos do tvoje bete?

----------


## njanja1

puckice  :Very Happy: 
nek sad bude skolski sve  :Yes:

----------


## žužy

> Da se i javim i prijavim betu od 365!!!!! Jos ne mogu sebi doc!!!
> Jeeeeeejjjj!!!!


Jeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Klap: ,čestitam!

----------


## mona22

Frćka,puckica  :Very Happy:  čestitam
Clemantis  :fige:  za dobar tulum u labu
Mary123 sretno  sutra
Piki~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

> Frćka,puckica  čestitam
> Clemantis  za dobar tulum u labu
> Mary123 sretno  sutra
> Piki~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

*Puckice* bravo! ~~~~~~~ za školski nastavak!

----------


## mimadz

cure, jel koja od vas od estrofema 2mg (3x1tbl, dnevno) imala jaku križobolju, tj. bolove u slabinskom dijelu, nekako u visini bubrega?
počela piti u petak i odmah se razvila bol, danas se jedva digla iz kreveta...ne znam da li je slučajnost da mi se javila prosta križobolja baš u trenutku kad sam počela piti tablete, ili je to nuspojava!?  :Sad:  uf... čitala na njemačkim forumima da to zna biti nuspojava, e sad...
u petak imam opet uzv...danas mi 6dc, čekam fet  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ali treci za drugu bebicu, zar ne?


Je,je u pravu si  :Smile: .

----------


## MAMI 2

Pozdrav!
Evo da se i ja javim ovdje prije reda , ali trebam pomoć.
18.12. idem po lijekove pa sam u postupku u siječnju, no istekli mi brisevi i danas išla kod svog gig, koji me je otpilio da on ne vidi potrebu za brisevima i da mi može napraviti samo ako imam preporuku specijalista, a nemam jer smo termin dogovorili e mailom. Imam po prošloh postupka ali to je njemu staro i ne priznaje.

Imate li gin. za preporučit, stvarno mi je koma to sve plaćati, mislim ak ne nađem platit ću nekako (ne znam kak) ali moram si nać gin. Ja sam u Zg - Istok ali nije mi problem bilo gdje.

----------


## hrki

> Frćka,puckica  čestitam
> Clemantis  za dobar tulum u labu
> Mary123 sretno  sutra
> Piki~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

puckice,odlično,čestitam..nek se pozitivan niz nastavi!

----------


## Anna1

> Frćka,puckica  čestitam
> Clemantis  za dobar tulum u labu
> Mary123 sretno  sutra
> Piki~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ja ovaj put nekako teško podnosim Estrofem...osjetim i neke bolove u ledjima, a imam i mučnine, pospana sam...
Nekako to sve pripisuje Estrofemu...neznam zašto, možda griješim.

----------


## clematis

> Pozdrav!
> Evo da se i ja javim ovdje prije reda , ali trebam pomoć.
> 18.12. idem po lijekove pa sam u postupku u siječnju, no istekli mi brisevi i danas išla kod svog gig, koji me je otpilio da on ne vidi potrebu za brisevima i da mi može napraviti samo ako imam preporuku specijalista, a nemam jer smo termin dogovorili e mailom. Imam po prošloh postupka ali to je njemu staro i ne priznaje.
> 
> Imate li gin. za preporučit, stvarno mi je koma to sve plaćati, mislim ak ne nađem platit ću nekako (ne znam kak) ali moram si nać gin. Ja sam u Zg - Istok ali nije mi problem bilo gdje.


Hmm, cudan neki svat taj tvoj ginic. Meni moja nikad nije radila probleme oko briseva i ostalog. Koliko znam prima nove pacijente pa se mozes probat prebacit kod nje ( poslat cu ti na pp) 
Ali ako ti je vec zadnji put dao uputnicu za briseve zbog IVF-a onda bi mu trebala napomenuti da je potrebno svakih godinu dana napraviti nove nalaze i da bi ti definitivno trebao dati uputnicu.

Sretno

----------


## Ginger

Frcka, puckica  :Very Happy: 
Sneki, grlim i ovdje

----------


## mimi81

Ljudi ispričavam se što upadam ovako s temom ali dans je Dan borbe protiv nasilja nad ženama pa ako možete potpišite http://www.potpisujem.org/hr/

Hvala i puno sreće sa postpcima, betama, srcima .... :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Frćkice* i *puckica* BRAVO CURE  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## clematis

> mislis subotu?


zakaj subotu? Pa sta nije 5-ti dan petak? :neznam:

----------


## željkica

*TOOOOOOOOOOOO FRĆKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Puckica čestitam!!!!!!!!!*  Bravo cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Puckiceee* tooooo!!! :Very Happy: 
*Mary123, Clematis, Piki*, sve sretnoooo! :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> frčka,super beta..čestitam!! kaj moraš još ponavljat il sad samo čekaš ultrazvuk?
> clematis,super za stanice,sad se samo neka sve oplode


Ma moram u petak opet jer je to kao službeni dan! Al i tako sam mislila, postala sam ovisnik! :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

> zakaj subotu? Pa sta nije 5-ti dan petak?


Dan punkcije je nulti dan.

----------


## saan

Frcka prekrasno... Čestitam
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba :Very Happy:

----------


## clematis

> Dan punkcije je nulti dan.


sad sam zbunjena, znaci do sad su mi zapravo uvijek vracali 2-dnevni embrij. A ja sam mislila da uvijek vracaju trodnevne i petodnevne. 
Ucim dok sam ziva.
Thnx na objasnjenju  :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

Mimadz,strašna-ja sam ok na estrofemima.
I ja sam u petak gore,u 7.
Strašna,imaš još smrzlića?
Meni su ovo zadnji.

----------


## riba76

Frćka i puckica-  :Bouncing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## piki

*Frćka i puckica* lijepe brojke ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
*clematis*, sve znaš puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to!
Moja punkcija danas neslavno završila, nije bilo ni jedne js, a boljelo kao kad ih je bilo 7! Klomifeni mi nisu suđeni i više ne namjeravam ni probati. Nastavak u 2. mj.

----------


## suzy.s

bok cure!
evo i mene nakon nekog vremena......... čekam petak da idem po svoje smrzliće !!! nadam se da će preživiti
 svima želim sve naj, naj za sve ča vam treba i da sve napokon postanemo  :mama:  !!!!

----------


## riba76

Piki  :Love: ..pa zasto nije isao na nesto jace?
Suzy,s sretno,i ja cu sljedeci tjedan o tome razmisljat :Wink:

----------


## boogie woogie

oooohoooo, bravo frckica i puckica!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Mimadz,strašna-ja sam ok na estrofemima.
> I ja sam u petak gore,u 7.
> Strašna,imaš još smrzlića?
> Meni su ovo zadnji.


I meni su ovo zadnja 2.

----------


## Strašna

> *Frćka i puckica* lijepe brojke ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
> *clematis*, sve znaš puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to!
> Moja punkcija danas neslavno završila, nije bilo ni jedne js, a boljelo kao kad ih je bilo 7! Klomifeni mi nisu suđeni i više ne namjeravam ni probati. Nastavak u 2. mj.


Piki mila grlim....  :Love:  Baš mi je žao....

----------


## ana-

> *Frćkice* i *puckica* BRAVO CURE


Potpisujem  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## piki

Hvala cure!
Riba nešto jače bude sljedeći put. Ovo mi je bio drugi prirodnjak tak da sam ispucala te pokušaje.

----------


## Mury

*Frćka*, *puckice*, *ana**-*, čestitke cure, samo tako nastavite i dalje  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*piki*, jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
*Strašna, suzy.s*, neka budu dobitni FET-ovi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I ostalim koga sam nenamjerno izostavila, u kojoj god su fazi, puno sreće!!!

----------


## Mury

Cure, eto i mene u petak na brdo, dolazim na dogovr s dr. A. što i kako dalje  :Smile: ...vidimo se!!

----------


## mona22

Piki draga žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

Piki kvragu  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

cure,svima koje ste u postupku,koje dogovarate postupke,čekate,punkcije,transfere,fet-ove,bete,nalaze...sretno!

----------


## lberc

piki,žao mi je,nek bude više sreće u stimuliranom

----------


## Muma

*Frćka*, *puckica* prekrasne vijesti!  :Very Happy:  Sad školski nastavak...
*piki*  :Love:  a baš promašaj... nek je idući put kako treba - plodno!

----------


## clematis

> *Frćka i puckica* lijepe brojke ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
> *clematis*, sve znaš puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to!
> Moja punkcija danas neslavno završila, nije bilo ni jedne js, a boljelo kao kad ih je bilo 7! Klomifeni mi nisu suđeni i više ne namjeravam ni probati. Nastavak u 2. mj.


pikica, zao mi je, bas sam se nadala da ces biti sa mnom na transferu.  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka tooooooo  :Very Happy: 
Puckice  :Very Happy: 

Piki a bit ce slijedeci 100%
Sneki draga..bas mi je zao da moj magic touch nije djelovao...grlim..

Svima on-go ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

čestitam svim trudnicama,frćka,puckica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do termina!!!
jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:  i dosadnu trudnoću!!!!!
mary 123 je bila puncija???~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
snekica  :Love:  :Kiss:  i ja se priključujem u čekanje 2014., stimulirani u 1.mj 
piki draga drži se, doći će i naš dan...
betočekalice, dino, tantolina i ostle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se zaredaju vesele vijesti!!!
a što se eskimića tiče, sad je njihovo doba...suzys,strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

*Piki*, :Love:  Vibram da  stimulirani bude plodan :fige: 
Svim ostalim curama puno ,puno sreće u kojoj god fazi postupka se nalazile.
Svima nama čekalicama da vrijeme što prije prođe i da nam 2014 započne na najljepši mogući način  :Wink:

----------


## Mary123

Evo mene..imamo pet jajnih stanica.strasno me bolilo i jos boli..
sutra zovem lab

----------


## ljubilica

sretno *Mary*

----------


## žužy

*Mary*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo oplode!

----------


## Strašna

> *Mary*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo oplode!


potpisujem!

----------


## lulu79

Molim bubekicu da me skine sa liste trudnica,.....srce moje mrvice nazalost je prestalo kucati  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tantolina

Lulu79 jako mi je zao
Ni kod mene nis dobro...danas 7dnt jedne blastice jucer nekakav smedkasti iscjedak....danas nista do pred malo nekakav roskasti trag na papiru....nekako mi se cini da je kasno za implatacijsko i cim nije smede me brine.....tako sam zalosna

----------


## bubekica

*lulu79* zao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 
*tantolina* nazalost  - kod mene je uvijek rijec o neuspjehu kad spotting krene 11-12 dan od punkcije, ali ima ovdje i puno drugacijih iskustva. ja da si skratim muke kad krenem tak brljavit popiskim test pa ako si pristasa - mozes sutra.

----------


## kika222

> *lulu79* zao mi je 
> *tantolina* nazalost  - kod mene je uvijek rijec o neuspjehu kad spotting krene 11-12 dan od punkcije, ali ima ovdje i puno drugacijih iskustva. ja da si skratim muke kad krenem tak brljavit popiskim test pa ako si pristasa - mozes sutra.


Potpisujem... Draga Tantolina nadam se da je kod tebe drugačiji scenarij :Love:

----------


## lberc

lulu79,a joj,baš mi je žao :Love: 
tantolina,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da popiškiš jedan lijepi plusić i da beta to potvrdi
mary,super za stanice,sad nek počne tulum u labu

----------


## mona22

> lulu79,a joj,baš mi je žao
> tantolina,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da popiškiš jedan lijepi plusić i da beta to potvrdi
> mary,super za stanice,sad nek počne tulum u labu


potpisujem

----------


## žužy

lulu79,jako mi je žao draga,grlim jako i drži se!

----------


## piki

> lulu79,a joj,baš mi je žao
> tantolina,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da popiškiš jedan lijepi plusić i da beta to potvrdi
> mary,super za stanice,sad nek počne tulum u labu


Potpisujem i ja kad je već lberc tako lijepo napisala!
clematis sretno sutra! Nadam se da se sve dobro dijeli i da će ići na blastice!

----------


## njanja1

> lulu79,a joj,baš mi je žao
> tantolina,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da popiškiš jedan lijepi plusić i da beta to potvrdi
> mary,super za stanice,sad nek počne tulum u labu


potpisujem

----------


## sara10

> Molim bubekicu da me skine sa liste trudnica,.....srce moje mrvice nazalost je prestalo kucati


*lulu79* baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Dobro jutro uz finu kavicu  :Coffee: 
Kod nas i lijepih i ružnih vijesti ovih dana.
*Lulu79*, jako mi je žao, drži se!
*Piki*, grlim, sad bar znate da Klomifen nikad više.
*Frćka* i *Puckica*, bravo, neka se tako lijepo i nastavi.
Maratonki *Mury* da u petak padne dogovor za najuspješniji postupak!
I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba, za uspješne stimulacije, punkcije, transfere i velike bete.

A kod mene opet neka čudna situacija. Sjećate da sam prije nekoliko dana prijavila još jedan neuspješni postupak? 10 dnt sam radila test i bio je -
Isti taj dan sam vadila betu i bila je 15. Nakon 4 dana 90. Onda opet nakon 2 dana 290. Pa opet za 2 dana 730. Naravno da sam se nakon ovakvog rasta već bila ponadala, ali kako se kod mene uvijek mora nešto zakomplicirati, dan nakon ove zadnje bete mi je počelo smeđarenje i malo crvene krvi. Opet sam uradila nakon 2 dana betu i bila je 1220. To je bilo prije 2 dana, ali ja i dalje krvaruckam i imam ponekad grčeve.
Sutra idem na pregled, ali ne nadam se previše, više sam ljuta što nema kraja sranj.... koja mi se dešavaju. Ovo mi je 6.pozitivna beta, ali izgleda da i ovaj put ništa.  :Sad: 
Oprostite na dugom postu, ali morala sam se pojadati.

----------


## Frćka

> lulu79,a joj,baš mi je žao
> tantolina,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da popiškiš jedan lijepi plusić i da beta to potvrdi
> mary,super za stanice,sad nek počne tulum u labu



Potpisujem i ja! Tantolina, danas test, meni je 8dnt 3dnevnih bilo smećkasto, pa popodne rozo-crveno, pa opet smeđkasto, sutra je test pokazao +! :fige:

----------


## Frćka

*s_iva* nadam se da ti je sve ok! Ne kužim se u ovakav rast bete samo ti mogu poželjet sve najbolje! :fige:

----------


## Ginger

s_iva  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

Evo mene nakon neprospavane noci...trbuh boli,jajnici isto..jedva mokrim od bolova.tak mi je bilo i u prvom postupku.svaka cast mom doktoru i sestri I.svarno su mi dali mnogo paznje kad su skuzili kakve bolove imam.anestezija ocito nista nije pomogla jer sam vec na stolu jocala od boli.
nasam se da ima nekaj oplodjenog i da ce se bol smiriti.

----------


## TrudyC

Lulu, tantolina, s_iva šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Love: 

Držite se cure

----------


## lberc

S-iva,šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nadam se da će beta rasti i da bude sve dobro
Mary,bol bude prošla,glavno da ima stanica

----------


## Mary123

Imamo dvije oplodjene!sutra ponovno zovem al petak je transfer sigurno!

----------


## žužy

*s_iva* , :fige:  da krvarenje stane i da sve ispadne dobro!
*Mary*,a baš mi žao što te boli...al ako ne bude bolje,možda da se javiš doktoru zbog hipera  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

Neznam zuzy...niko nije rekao jucer da bi moglo biti..boli me od cukanja mozda...bila sam previse napete..neznam jer koda sam radila trbusnjake,tak mi je.

----------


## tetadoktor

s_iva grlim

----------


## riba76

cure, malo sam u gužvi ,ali sve čitam  :Smile: 
čestitke novim trudnicama a ostalima fige za kaj im treba  :fige:

----------


## Mary123

Zovem petrovu al uzalud.ima tko broj od irene

----------


## tantolina

Cure evo i mene sa ne dobrim vijestima....otisla sam izvadit betu....ona je 16,2 8 dnt jedne blastice...definitivno premalo...a i krvarenje se pojacalo...sad treba skupit komadice i krenut dalje...srecom imam dva smrzlica pa se nadam brzo po njih...
~~~~~~~~ svima

----------


## bubekica

> Cure evo i mene sa ne dobrim vijestima....otisla sam izvadit betu....ona je 16,2 8 dnt jedne blastice...definitivno premalo...a i krvarenje se pojacalo...sad treba skupit komadice i krenut dalje...srecom imam dva smrzlica pa se nadam brzo po njih...
> ~~~~~~~~ svima


Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

Dobila sestru ivu..kaze da popijem tabletu za bolove i odmaram.da bi trebalo proc do sutra.

----------


## tina1986

Drage moje eto da se i ja priključim. Danas mi je bio transfer s 2 odlične blastociste. 
Nadam se velikom +.

----------


## Strašna

Sretno *tina1986*
Ja sam sutra na svom transferu..... Radujem se...

----------


## clematis

ipak su mi rekli da dodjem u sub na transfer, nadam se da to znaci da ipak je oplodilo vise od 2 js. 
Ajme ko ce docekat do subote.

----------


## s_iva

> Cure evo i mene sa ne dobrim vijestima....otisla sam izvadit betu....ona je 16,2 8 dnt jedne blastice...definitivno premalo...a i krvarenje se pojacalo...sad treba skupit komadice i krenut dalje...srecom imam dva smrzlica pa se nadam brzo po njih...
> ~~~~~~~~ svima


Ja bi na tvom mjestu nastavila sa terapijom, i ako se krvarenje smiri ponovila betu. Možda to i nije tako mala beta, jer to je svakako prije očekivane M.

----------


## lberc

tantolina,možda da stvarno izvadiš još jednu betu za dva dana,pa vidiš kaj bude 
clematis,brzo bude subota,a i to su blastice..veseli se
strašna,sretno sutra
tina1986,i mi ti želimo jedan veliki plus i prekrasnu betu
s-iva,kakvo je danas kod tebe stanje?

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Iberc  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

tantolina nikako ne prekidaj još s terapijom, preksutra opet vadi betu ako ti se ne pojača krvarenje 
cure drage žao mi je što to morate prolaziti i to nakon one sreće kad ste prvi put vidjele + ili poz. betu!  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

lulu  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je!

----------


## tantolina

Ma nisam prekinula terapiju...nastavljam do petka kad idem opet betu vadit da zavrsimo i ovo...ali ovoliko krvarenje ne moze zavrsit dobro....hvala sto mislite na mene

----------


## riba76

Tantolina,držim  :fige:  da ipak bude sve u redu.
Strašna,sretno sutra,javi je li gužva :Wink:

----------


## s_iva

> s-iva,kakvo je danas kod tebe stanje?


A isto, grčevi i dosta smeđarenja.
Sutra idem kod dr pa ćemo sve znati.

----------


## Krtica

Ja čekam mengu i nadam se da će doći do 5.12. da krenem 3dc s klomifenima. Uvijek sam se nadala da neće doći, a sada je iščekujem. 
Molim vas za savjet. Bavim se pilatesom duže vrijeme i sad su to već napredniji treninzi. Mogu li nastaviti trenirati i kad budem pila klomifene i išla na aih? Prije sam prekidala bojeći se da si ne naštetim, a u zadnjem aih-u bila je ljetna stanka. Doktorice su mi govorile da je aih kao odnos da ponašam najnormalnije.

----------


## saraya

ja čekam ß  :scared:  :Cekam: 
Krtice i ja mislim da se trebaš normalno ponašati, pogotovo ako je tvoje tijelo naviklo na treninge..drugo je da se nisi ničime bavila i sada eto odlučila malo probati..

----------


## puckica

Cure drzite se!! 
s_iva,Tantolina drzim fige!!
tina1896 i ostalim curama sretno!
Ja ponovila betu 16dpt=845!! :D
Idem u utorak na uzv da vidimo gestacisku vrecicu,tad ce bit 5+2. Cisto da budemo mirni!!

----------


## lberc

puckice,super...sretno na uzv!

----------


## sanjam

Evo i ja cekam m kroz koji dan pa se nadam uspjesnom fet-u ovaj put..

----------


## Frćka

*Puckice* odlično! :Very Happy: 
Cure, *Suzy_s i Tantolina*, držite se, držim fige za najbolji mogući ishod! :fige: 
*Mary123* da bol prestane,* Strašna i Clematis* za transfer, *Tina 1986* za betu! :fige: 
Može moi neka od vas reći kako se broje tjedni trudnoće? Meni je prvi dan zadnjih stvari bio 30.10., po tome sam 4+1, ako se broji od tog dana, ali punkcija mi je bila 7.11., znači 9.dan ciklusa pa mi fali 5 dana da bude školski, jesam li onda možda 5 tjedana točno, jer mi nije ovulacija na 14 dana školski? Ako me ko razumije? :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Jutro curke..bol je jos prisutna.i to na desnoj strani..a i na desnom jajniku smo imali vise folikula.e sad...da nastavim panicariti ili ce se smiriti do sutra?

----------


## kismet

> *Puckice* odlično!
> Cure, *Suzy_s i Tantolina*, držite se, držim fige za najbolji mogući ishod!
> *Mary123* da bol prestane,* Strašna i Clematis* za transfer, *Tina 1986* za betu!
> Može moi neka od vas reći kako se broje tjedni trudnoće? Meni je prvi dan zadnjih stvari bio 30.10., po tome sam 4+1, ako se broji od tog dana, ali punkcija mi je bila 7.11., znači 9.dan ciklusa pa mi fali 5 dana da bude školski, jesam li onda možda 5 tjedana točno, jer mi nije ovulacija na 14 dana školski? Ako me ko razumije?


Vjerojatno će ti račinati po ZM, mada neki liječnici uzimaju u obzir dan punkcije - 14 dana (tih školskih) pa prema tome ispadne da si više trudna, 4+6 tt...u svakom slučaju, još je rano za uvz, mogu misliti kako si nestrpljiva...na betu oko 1000 se već vidi GV, možda i nazire ŽV, a neke cure su mi rekle da je i GV bila vidljiva i na betu od 300...Čestitam od srca i nek ti sve bude školski  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

> Jutro curke..bol je jos prisutna.i to na desnoj strani..a i na desnom jajniku smo imali vise folikula.e sad...da nastavim panicariti ili ce se smiriti do sutra?


Ja par dana nakon punkcije nisam u stanju normalno ustati iz lezeceg polozaja. Bitno je da se bol ne pojacava jako, da trbuh nije tvrd na dodir, da mokris normalno i da nemas problema s disanjem. To su znakovi hiperstimulacije. Lezi sto vise, bas lezi, ne polulezeci polozaj i pij puno tekucine. Nema mjesta panici.

----------


## Mary123

Bubekice hvala..ti uvijek znas smiriti..trbuh je normalan,mokrim normalno,kad god pozelim otic na wc nekaj pomokrim.mislim da mene boli od pikanja jer jer bilo dosta folikula.te je jos i na transferu tak bolilo?

----------


## bubekica

Kad je bio transfer 5i dan, boljelo je i na dan transfera, ta punkcija je bila dosta teska. Ova sad je bila laksa i 2 dana kasnije sam bila ko nova, samo lagani pritisak je bio.

----------


## Mary123

Meni na prvoj punkciji mi je bilo kao i sada.na drugoj me ama bas nista nije bolilo..samo da se jos malo smiri do sutra

----------


## KLARA31

5dc imala 3fol.na desnom j 10-11mm,lijevi spava. Po 4amp.Menop.dnevno. Jedva cekam danas uzv.danas 7dc

----------


## Mary123

Sutra transfer... :Very Happy:

----------


## puckica

Mary123 sretno na transferu sutra! mene je boljelo sve za poludit cak i danima poslije transfera a imala sam hiper. i sve je na dobro zavrsilo. zelim da se tako i tebi dogodi  :fige: 
Frcka meni su zadnje stvari bile 27.10. i ginicka mi je rekla da se bez obzira sto znamo sve pojedinosti u dan vodi t po zadnjoj stvari. jedino joj je to smjernica kada da mi napravi uzv. dakle ja sam danas 4+4.
uzv sljedeci tj kad budem 5+2 cisto da budemo mirni jer ce moju t vodit pod povecalom! gdje vodis t? kod socijalnog ili?

----------


## KLARA31

Kyra Ars sretno! Imas odlicne embrije

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala ti...
Jesu, školski su primjeri... Ali naučila sam da to sve skupa ništa ne znači pa guramo dan po dan bez velikih razmišljanja.

----------


## Frćka

Hvala! Nemam pojma jos, strah me planirat unaprijed dok ne prodje prvi uzv! Sva sam ukočena još! :Smile:

----------


## Marlen

Curke želim svima puno sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koji su uspjeli za dalje i onima koji nisu za ubuduće.

Kod mene tuga..... punktirano 15 jajnih stanica, ali to viječito ali.... Zbog hipera neče biti transfera i u pon. idemo vidjeti na čemu smo s embrijima, ako ih bude živih i blastica (koje nikad nismo dobili). Ne znam koliko će biti kvalitetne te j.stanice, kad ih je opet bilo previše malih sitnih koje nisu ni punktirane. Tužna sam jako....

----------


## Mary123

Marlen zao mi je,ali ja se jos uvijek nadam da bude sve ok do kraja...drzi se

----------


## TrudyC

Marlen ajmo mislit pozitivno   :Love: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za dobre embrije

----------


## bubekica

> Curke želim svima puno sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koji su uspjeli za dalje i onima koji nisu za ubuduće.
> 
> Kod mene tuga..... punktirano 15 jajnih stanica, ali to viječito ali.... Zbog hipera neče biti transfera i u pon. idemo vidjeti na čemu smo s embrijima, ako ih bude živih i blastica (koje nikad nismo dobili). Ne znam koliko će biti kvalitetne te j.stanice, kad ih je opet bilo previše malih sitnih koje nisu ni punktirane. Tužna sam jako....


draga, to je velika kolicina js od kojih sigurno ima nesto kvalitetnih za embrije 5-i dan.

----------


## žužy

> draga, to je velika kolicina js od kojih sigurno ima nesto kvalitetnih za embrije 5-i dan.


X
*Marlen*, :fige:  i na rukama i na nogama da se hiper smiri do ponedjeljka i dočekaju vas lijepo podijeljene stanice za vračanje!A može i koji smrzlić :Love: 
Nemoj biti tužna,ništa nije propalo..

----------


## nova21

jel netko pio 20 dana duphaston po 3x1, ja sam sad pila 10 dana, dobila m na 42 dc, i dr mi napisao duphaston opet od 18.12-8.1 3x1, jel moguće zbog godišnjeg da mi opet produžio ciklus

----------


## bubekica

> jel netko pio 20 dana duphaston po 3x1, ja sam sad pila 10 dana, dobila m na 42 dc, i dr mi napisao duphaston opet od 18.12-8.1 3x1, jel moguće zbog godišnjeg da mi opet produžio ciklus


tko ti je to napisao? dr.a.?

----------


## nova21

da

----------


## bubekica

da, onda cilja povratak s godisnjeg. doduse, meni nije uspjelo jednom biti toliko dugo na duphastonu, prokrvarila sam cca 12-i dan uzimanja.

----------


## nova21

još ih nikad nisam uzimala tako dugo i to još 3x1

----------


## bubekica

> još ih nikad nisam uzimala tako dugo i to još 3x1


nece ti nista biti, osim sto mozda nece sprijeciti da prokrvaris dok on bude na skijanju, nema garancije, pa makar i s takvom dozom (ja pijem i inace 3x1)

----------


## nova21

a dobro mislim da ćemo u 1 mj samo dogovor za idući postupak

----------


## bubekica

> a dobro mislim da ćemo u 1 mj samo dogovor za idući postupak


pa nema veze, gubis manje vremena nego da cekas m recimo krajem 1mj.

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene...transfer uspješno obavljen, oba embrija super ostala nakon odmrzavanja...
Gužva tako-tako.... 3 punkcije, i nas dva transfera....čekaonica...tako....bila je popunjena, al znalo je bit i gorih dana.

----------


## nova21

istina, jer da idem normalno na 28dc onda bi krajem 1 mj dobila m, ovako idem 14.1

----------


## nova21

strašna da bude dobitan transfer

----------


## Krtica

Molim vas za savjet. Bavim se pilatesom duže vrijeme i sad su to već napredniji treninzi. Mogu li nastaviti trenirati i kad budem pila klomifene i išla na aih? Prije sam prekidala bojeći se da si ne naštetim, a u zadnjem aih-u bila je ljetna stanka. Doktorice su mi govorile da je aih kao odnos da ponašam najnormalnije

----------


## Strašna

Hvala nova21  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Strašna*,sretno i  :fige:  za lijepu beticu!

----------


## riba76

Strašna, bravo  :Klap: 
nadam se da će se i moji tako lijepo odmrznuti sljedeći tjedan...

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (4)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini

*LISTOPAD 2013. (14)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
MajaPOP, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3xIVF, 2xFET)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
Iva TS, Slo, IVF
beb – san, VV, 1. AIH
TrudyC, VV, IVF (nakon 16xIVF)
ana-, spontana trudnoća

*STUDENI 2013. (2)* 
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 2Xivf u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF) 
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
s_iva ~~~~~~~~~
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 30.11.
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF 02.12.
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET) 02.12.
splicanka30, KBC Split, AIH(nakon 2xAIH) 02.12.
KyraArs, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xIVF/ICSI) 02.12.
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF
saraya, Vg, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu 03.12.
tantolina, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI) 05.12.
boogie woogie, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF)
suzy.s, 
Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 1xFET) 11.12.
tina1986, IVF
suzzica, Betaplus, 1.IVF 

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Marlen, VV, IVF (nakon 10xIVF); clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
orhideja.,  VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); KLARA31, Cito,  IVF; mravak, KBC Ri, IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
riba76, VV, FET; pirica, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 4xIVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu); mimadz, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

ON-GO  12/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); cvitka, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; 
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); miny, PFC Prag, FET; nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 
špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET); slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mona22, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
03/2014: bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); 

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*,  d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me,  Iva28, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi,  magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, nova21, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, piki , PinaColada, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606,  Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, , sara69, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71, , s_iva, Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana,  valii, vatra86,  vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Bravo Bubi!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Bubekica, mene možeš prebacit u siječanj 2014. kada budeš slagala drugi put!

----------


## njanja1

mene nikad nigdje  :Sad:  ,ali ko i sara10 i ja bi u 1/2014  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

Uvijek nekog fulam, nemojte mi bit tuzne nego mi posaljite prijetecu poruku boldanu da vas drugi put skuzim  :Smile: 
Sry njanja...

----------


## riba76

Bubekica  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

*Strašna* za dobitni!!! :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala *žužy*,* riba76*!
Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se poslužite kome treba!

----------


## riba76

Frćka kak si? Jel pala još koja beta? :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka kak si? Jel pala još koja beta?


Ujutro još jedna jer mi je to službeni dan vađenja, rekli mi da sam uranila! :Smile: 
Nadam se da raste i dalje! :fige:  Sve je tako nestvarno... :Unsure: 
Ti krećeš sljedeći tjedan? :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna* za dobitni!!!


Ooooo riječi ti se pozlatile draga moja Frćka!  :Smile: 
Sretno ujutro...

----------


## kameleon

bubekica, zapiši i mene... stimulirani ivf, 1.2014., Petrova
 :Klap:  za listu, stvarno je poduža... 
i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim betočekalicama
strašna bravo za et!!i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betuuuu
 jesu tvoji eskimići zamrznuti kao blastice?
mary 123 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan et sutra!!!!
 :Kiss:  svima, posebno čekalicama!!!!!!!!

----------


## clematis

> Evo mene...transfer uspješno obavljen, oba embrija super ostala nakon odmrzavanja...
> Gužva tako-tako.... 3 punkcije, i nas dva transfera....čekaonica...tako....bila je popunjena, al znalo je bit i gorih dana.


Strasna super, mali pingvini su pravi mali borci i drzim fige da se cvrsto uhvate i da ti trudnoca bude dosadna i skolska.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Strasna drzim fige da se ulove cvrsto najcvrsce ~~~~~
Frcka sigurna sam da ce beta bit dobra  :Heart:  al malo vibrica nije na odmet ~~~~~

----------


## lana01

Tjelovjezba ti nece stetiti, meni je doktor B rekao da pomaze u cirkulaciji  :Smile: . Inace danas mi je 9 dnt i nisam mogla cekati vec sam napravila test koji je pozitivan, iako crtice nisu bas iste debljine i boje mozda je jos rano sto mislite, betu trebam vadit tek u utorak

----------


## Frćka

*Strašna, Jejja* :Kiss:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Mary123*sretno!!! :fige:

----------


## lberc

lana01,crtica je crtica..ja sam radila 4 testa svi pozitivni i ni na jednom nisu crtice bile iste boje ni debljine ko kontrolna,al su bile tu
sretno u utorak

----------


## anddu

lana01 a koji dan ti je vraćen i kakav embrij?

----------


## Strašna

> strašna bravo za et!!i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betuuuu
>  jesu tvoji eskimići zamrznuti kao blastice?


Jedna blastica i jedna jako dobra morula! (po riječima biologice)
kameleon, clematis, jejja  :Smile:  hvala vam...

----------


## dazler

Lana super!!!!!!!!!!!želim ti i lijepu ß u utorak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lana01

Vracene su mi 2 blastociste , a bit ce sta mora biti ne smijem se previse radovati jos je prerano

----------


## Mary123

Transfer obavljen... :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

sretno Mary123, kad je beta?

----------


## Mary123

Hahaha...na petak 13.tj, 13.12.

----------


## Strašna

Heh, tako je meni zadnji put padala na petak 13. Ali nadam se da će tebi taj petak ipak biti sretan, najsretniji... ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

Pa onda i nije rano za test, a mogla si i danas betu vaditi  :Wink: , držim fige za veliku tetu betu

----------


## jejja

Mary  :fige: 
Frcka cekamo debelu betu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*tantolina* ponavljas li danas betu?
*frćka, mary*  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

1140! Bojim se da je premala nakon 4 dana! Bila je 486! :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

Ja mislim da je to ok.... pa duplala se pravilno, šta ne?

----------


## Frćka

Pa nije to je problem, trebala je bit oko 1800 nakon 4 dana, sta ne?

----------


## Krtica

Lana držim figetine!! Crtica je lijep početak!!!

----------


## Strašna

ja sam se sad sva zbunila....ocito nisam uračunljiva..de nek neko priskoči....
ja cu ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

k vrapcu...da....nešto ne štima..... 
pretpostavljam da za dva dana moraš ponovit?
šta kaže doktor?

----------


## vatra86

Frcka dobra je beta!! Odlicna!!! Recimo da je 13 dan trebala biti 230 a 15 dan 460. Cestitam lipa moja!!!

Strasna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

15dnt je bila 486, danas 19dnt 1140? Pa šta nije premalo? Kako se treba duplat? Šta nije svaka dva dana x2? Prošlo je 4 dana od zadnje?

----------


## hrki

*Frćka,*draga držim  :fige:  :fige:  da je ipak beta ok.Kaj veli dr.?
*Strašna* nek se eskimići čvrsto prime  :fige: 
*Mary*  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## TrudyC

Frčka vidi ovo

Vrijednost HCG-a (mIU/ml) očekivano vrijeme «dupliranja» u satima
< 1200 48-72
1200-6000 72-96
>6000 >96

Znaći ne mora se dupliranje dogoditi unutar 48 sata već i unutar 72 sata kad jednom prijeđe 1000

----------


## Strašna

> 15dnt je bila 486, danas 19dnt 1140? Pa šta nije premalo? Kako se treba duplat? Šta nije svaka dva dana x2? Prošlo je 4 dana od zadnje?


da, tako treba biti....ja sam prvo skuzila da je proslo dva dana od zadnje...onda bi bila ok...ova zadnje se nije poduplala kako treba... trebala bi bit skoro 2000..
iako ima iznimaka...
ako griješim nek me netko ispravi...
šta kaže doktor???

----------


## jejja

Frcka 25.11 ti je bila 486 jel tako?
Doubling time ti ispada 76 sati sto je za bete iznad 1000 ok. Kazu za bete ispod 1000-1200 31-72h a iznad 72-96 sati.. plus sto si imala dva embrijica pa ako je jedan mozda krenuo pa odustao moze malo pobrckat betu.. ne mora duplanje bit 48h tocno!! Meni je po toj savrsenoj racunici trebala bit preko 9000 a bila je 7252... Ne brini, bit ce to ok  :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

i ja mislim da bi to na kraju moglo bit ok....drzim fige da tako bude..

----------


## Frćka

Ajme koja igra živaca!!! Naravno da ću vadit u ponedeljak opet, uzv mi je tek 20.12., poludit ću do tad! Znala sam da kod mene mora nekako nešto...
Nisam vidjela dr., sestra je rekla ono što i vi može bit i ovo i ono, da nismo znali priješnje bete nebi sad paničarila!
Hvala Vam svima, žao mi je što sam vas uopće uznemirila!

----------


## Strašna

vjerujem da je ti je grozno sad...pokušaj se bar malo smirit...a da probas nazvat doktora?
Sretno!

----------


## martinaP

> 15dnt je bila 486, danas 19dnt 1140? Pa šta nije premalo? Kako se treba duplat? Šta nije svaka dva dana x2? Prošlo je 4 dana od zadnje?


Ako su ti vraćena dva, možda je jedan odustao.

----------


## Frćka

To je i sestra rekla da je moguće! Ma joj...

----------


## željkica

*Frćka* moja beta je 13 dnt bila 329 a 17 dnt 2277 po pravilnoj računici ispada da ne štima a vidi me sad svaki dan mogu rodit stoga ne brini i uživaj TRUDNA SI!!!!!!!

----------


## jejja

Frcka draga samo bez nerviranja.. ako te bas bas jako strah odi kod svoje gin na uz, vidjet ces vjerojatno g.v. i bit mrvu mirnija.. beta raste i to je dobro,da si vadila samo danasnju bila bi mirna jer je za dnt sasvim ok beta..  sav stres jako utjece na daljnji razvoj zato mazi busu, pricaj s malim borcem i samo pozitivno.. mislom na tebe i vjerujem da ce sve sve bit ok

----------


## žužy

*Frćkice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da sve bude super i da se u ponedjeljak bude i više nego lijepo poduplala!
Eh,što nas tjera vaditi te prerane bete...skratimo si čekanje,nestrpljivost prevlada,a napravimo si još veču brigu..Znam po sebi :Nope:

----------


## Frćka

Joj nikad mira! Pa šta nije moglo lijepo nastav :Sad: it kako je krenulo...

----------


## vatra86

Frcka ma to je to!! Nemoj misliti negativno... 
Ja sam vadila samo dvije bete i okupirla si mozak do prvog uzv, kojeg sam isto cekala 3 tjedna.. Sve ce biti super, vidjet ces..

----------


## željkica

Frćka  :oklagija:  dobit ćeš ako se ne smiriš tako sam i ja radila paniku zato ti govorim da se probaš opustit i poslušaj vatru to je to!

----------


## perla5

> 15dnt je bila 486, danas 19dnt 1140? Pa šta nije premalo? Kako se treba duplat? Šta nije svaka dva dana x2? Prošlo je 4 dana od zadnje?


Znam kako ti je pa samo da te utješim da se i moja nije pravilno duplala (vraćene tri dvodnevne mrvice pa je dr rekao da je najvjerojatnije jedna odustala).
Moja je beta 15-i dan bila 838, a 19-og (nakon 4 dana)2601. 

Ne znam, ako ti pomaže, mene je strašno utješilo:
In many early pregnancies, the hCG level will double every 31 to 72 hours. As the pregnancy progresses, hCG levels rise and the doubling time increases.

"Normal" Doubling Time
hCG levels 	                             Doubling Time
Under 1200 mIU/ml 	             31-72 hours
Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml     72-96 hours
Over 6000 mIU/ml 	          more than 96 hours

hCG levels rise during the first 6 to 10 weeks of pregnancy then decline slowly during the second and third trimesters.

----------


## Ginger

cure ~~~~~~~~~ i sretni svima!

Frcka, moguce da je jedan odustao
evo ~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok

----------


## perla5

> Joj nikad mira! Pa šta nije moglo lijepo nastavit kako je krenulo...


I iziđi vani, prošetaj jer ćeš ispalit. Ja sam htjela tući glavom o zid od muke, ali me spasilo što sam cijele dane hopsala po gradu.

Držim ti fige!

----------


## saan

Šta znači krioprezervirana??

----------


## bubekica

> Šta znači krioprezervirana??


smrznuta  :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

cure ~~~~~~~~~ i sretni svima!   :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 

daanas 6 puknkcija (dobiveno oko 3,5,5,11,7,6 (ja) js) swe tete zadovoljnje
Dok se mi odmaramaa...mislimo na tulum u labu....

----------


## suzy.s

evo i mene ! ništa od moga FET-a...... moje blastice nisu preživile odmrzavanje , tako da čekamo 1/14 i  krećemo sa stimuliranim postupkom!!!.............. a do tada držim vam  :fige:  svima za sve šta vam treba!!!

----------


## sretna 1506

> 1140! Bojim se da je premala nakon 4 dana! Bila je 486!


Misli pozitivno,to je jedino što možeš,vidi iz mog potpisa kako je išla beta i nije dobro završilo,mada ima slučajeva nepravilnog duplanja i dobrog završetka što tebi svi želimo.Sretno!

----------


## saan

Hvala bubekice, prosvjedima si me :Smile:

----------


## saan

Prosvjetlila :Smile: )

----------


## bubekica

> evo i mene ! ništa od moga FET-a...... moje blastice nisu preživile odmrzavanje , tako da čekamo 1/14 i  krećemo sa stimuliranim postupkom!!!.............. a do tada držim vam  svima za sve šta vam treba!!!


ufff, bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

frčka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beta raste i bude sve ok..i mene dr. izludio da se dobro ne dupla,al je na kraju ispalo da je to valjda bilo tak jer je jedna mrva odustala,evo danas smo 9+2 i nadamo se da bude i dalje sve dobro,prvi uvz je bio sa 5+5 i čuli smo već srčeko...želim ti isti scenarij samo sa manje živciranja
suzy.s.neka bude sreće sa sljedećim postupkom

----------


## mona22

frćka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta podupla   :fige: 
suzy.s žao mi je  :Love: 
orhideja  :fige:  za dobar tulum u labu

----------


## tina1986

> Cure drzite se!! 
> s_iva,Tantolina drzim fige!!
> tina1896 i ostalim curama sretno!
> Ja ponovila betu 16dpt=845!! :D
> Idem u utorak na uzv da vidimo gestacisku vrecicu,tad ce bit 5+2. Cisto da budemo mirni!!


Čestitam , želim ti školsku trudnocu. Pusek

----------


## tina1986

> Jutro curke..bol je jos prisutna.i to na desnoj strani..a i na desnom jajniku smo imali vise folikula.e sad...da nastavim panicariti ili ce se smiriti do sutra?


Tako je i meni bilo. Mene će cijela lijeva strana tijela boljela. Al se kasnije smirilo.

----------


## Mury

> frćka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta podupla  
> suzy.s žao mi je 
> orhideja  za dobar tulum u labu


Potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!
PS, *orhideja*, mi smo se onda danas vidjele na VV...ja sam čekala dr. A za konzultacije...mislim da sam sjedila preko puta tebe i TM? Držala sam crveni fascikl  :Wink:

----------


## tina1986

> Curke želim svima puno sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koji su uspjeli za dalje i onima koji nisu za ubuduće.
> 
> Kod mene tuga..... punktirano 15 jajnih stanica, ali to viječito ali.... Zbog hipera neče biti transfera i u pon. idemo vidjeti na čemu smo s embrijima, ako ih bude živih i blastica (koje nikad nismo dobili). Ne znam koliko će biti kvalitetne te j.stanice, kad ih je opet bilo previše malih sitnih koje nisu ni punktirane. Tužna sam jako....


I ja sam imala neki srednji hiper, ali prikovala sam se za krevet i lezanja 5 dana do transfera. Čak mi i doktor rekao par puta da ću u bolnicu al se nisam dala , cak sam mu rekla da cu u bolnicu nakon transfera ako treba i mjesec dana. Jer kad bi se sjetila svojih mrvica koje čekaju da dođem po njih , i jos 1 ivf  to mi je nekako davalo snage da pretrpim te bolove - možda nekom ludi zvuči ali tako je bilo.  Ja se nadam da će i s tobom bit sve u redu.

----------


## tina1986

> Tjelovjezba ti nece stetiti, meni je doktor B rekao da pomaze u cirkulaciji . Inace danas mi je 9 dnt i nisam mogla cekati vec sam napravila test koji je pozitivan, iako crtice nisu bas iste debljine i boje mozda je jos rano sto mislite, betu trebam vadit tek u utorak


Super, bas mi je drago.

----------


## tantolina

Moja beta danas 26...ja jos prekjucer prokrvarila onako pravo...tako da je to to od mene ovaj put...drugi tjedan idem na dogovor za dalje...moji me smrzlici cekaju
~~~~~~~~ svima za sve sto vam treba

----------


## Konfuzija

*Frćka*, možeš ti i ranije na uzv. U ovakvoj situaciji ja bih. Ali prije toga u pon. opet izvaditi betu.

----------


## dazler

*Bubekica* zapiši i mene za* 01-2014,stimulirani*

----------


## orhideja.

> Potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!
> PS, *orhideja*, mi smo se onda danas vidjele na VV...ja sam čekala dr. A za konzultacije...mislim da sam sjedila preko puta tebe i TM? Držala sam crveni fascikl


Sigurno da jesmo, ja sam bila danas bila najmlađa u grupici iz sale. (fascikla se ne sjećam  :Laughing: , ali pričala si na mob)

----------


## Mury

> Sigurno da jesmo, ja sam bila danas bila najmlađa u grupici iz sale. (fascikla se ne sjećam , ali pričala si na mob)


He,he... a tebe je žuljala gaza, jel tako?  :Grin: 
Evo još za dobar tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## tina1986

Cure moze pomoć. 
Danas mi je 3 dnt i trebam si dat 1 x decapeptyl 0.1 mg ???? 
Dali ste i vi to dobile  i zbog čega se to dobiva. I u koliko sati se moram piknuti ???????

----------


## saraya

ja umirem od straha cure :scared: , kupila sam test i ne mogu ga napraviti..gledam ja njega, gleda on mene..danas mi je 12 dnt..u pon ß, imam osjećaj da ću dobiti svakog trena..
lana 01  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Cure moze pomoć. 
> Danas mi je 3 dnt i trebam si dat 1 x decapeptyl 0.1 mg ???? 
> Dali ste i vi to dobile  i zbog čega se to dobiva. I u koliko sati se moram piknuti ???????


Evo i ja sam ga ovaj put dobila, a trebam si ga dat 4 dnt. Pitah sestre-obavezno prije 10 sati ujutro. I mora bit u frizideru do 10 min prije pikanja. i u trbuh ide.
Nedokazano pomaže implantaciji.

----------


## željkica

*jojo* šta je s bakterijom,jesi išla kod dr?

----------


## orhideja.

> He,he... a tebe je žuljala gaza, jel tako? 
> Evo još za dobar tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  joj da,da... Pravo olakšanje nakon vađenja.  :Laughing:

----------


## jojo

> *jojo* šta je s bakterijom,jesi išla kod dr?


Jesam, imam e. Coli pa mi je moja dr opce prakse prepisala cefalexin. Pisala sam vec na Mpo trudnoca nakon svega jer su me zanimala iskustva drugih cura sa ovom bakterijom- izgleda da je samo jedna imala isti problem. U utorak idem kod gin na pregled pa cemo vidit.

----------


## tina1986

> Evo i ja sam ga ovaj put dobila, a trebam si ga dat 4 dnt. Pitah sestre-obavezno prije 10 sati ujutro. I mora bit u frizideru do 10 min prije pikanja. i u trbuh ide.
> Nedokazano pomaže implantaciji.


Hvala. Ja se piknula,

----------


## tina1986

Ma nećeš dobit. Navijam za plusic.
Pišni jedan i javi ???????? 
A koji dan ti je bio transfer???

----------


## tina1986

> ja umirem od straha cure, kupila sam test i ne mogu ga napraviti..gledam ja njega, gleda on mene..danas mi je 12 dnt..u pon ß, imam osjećaj da ću dobiti svakog trena..
> lana 01



Ma nećeš dobit. Navijam za plusic.
Pišni jedan i javi ???????? 
A koji dan ti je bio transfer???

----------


## lberc

> ja umirem od straha cure, kupila sam test i ne mogu ga napraviti..gledam ja njega, gleda on mene..danas mi je 12 dnt..u pon ß, imam osjećaj da ću dobiti svakog trena..
> lana 01


to ti je dobar znak,i ja sam imala takav osjećaj...pišni test,pa nam javi

----------


## saraya

18.11 je bio transfer... :cupakosu: 
sad me probada u trbuhu i leđima, stalno gledam gaće  :Smile:  nikada nisam bila takva kukavica...

----------


## KLARA31

sinoć uzela ovitrelle,punkcija sutra u 7 ujutro, imam 3 folikula
jedva čekam...

----------


## jojo

klara neka bude što bezbolnije i što uspješnije :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

saraya jel pao testić?

----------


## clematis

jedno pitanjce za iskusnjace.
danas sam imala transfer i dr mi je dao terapiju aspiri 1x100 i sutra ujutro decapeptyl.
zasto aspirin i zasto taj decapeptyl?

----------


## lberc

za decapeptyl kažu da pomaže kod implantacije,ali mislim da to nije skroz sigurno,a za andol ne znam,valjda za bolju cirkulaciju i prokrvljenost maternice..budu ti točno rekle iskusnije cure

----------


## perla5

> jedno pitanjce za iskusnjace.
> danas sam imala transfer i dr mi je dao terapiju aspiri 1x100 i sutra ujutro decapeptyl.
> zasto aspirin i zasto taj decapeptyl?


Decapeptyl je tzv. booster, učvršćivač na neki način,pomaže u gniježđenju. Ja bi na dan transfera primila Brevactid, sutra Decapeptyl i za par dana još jedan Brevactid.Za aspirin ne znam, nisam pila.
Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

> za decapeptyl kažu da pomaže kod implantacije,ali mislim da to nije skroz sigurno,a za andol ne znam,valjda za bolju cirkulaciju i prokrvljenost maternice..budu ti točno rekle iskusnije cure


X ali bez valjda.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Hvala ti, ah preživjet ću nekako do ponedjeljka...
> Folikula sam imala 5, izvađene 4js, dvije se oplodile i dva embrija vratili (1osmostanični+1šestostanični). 
> 
> Firula sam se i ja bojala, stalno ih izbjegavala, na kraju je sve prošlo bez ikakve muke (samo me je transfer jako bolio, ali to je zbog mog zakrivljenog ušća maternice . Doktor mi je odličan, detaljan, pažljiv. Svi se rade, trude, nisam bila uskraćena ni za jednu informaciju, zadovoljna sam...
> Pozdrav svima


Naš dr.B,njbolji je.Jesi napravila koji testić?

----------


## sretna 1506

> sinoć uzela ovitrelle,punkcija sutra u 7 ujutro, imam 3 folikula
> jedva čekam...


Sretno na punkciji,da sve prođe u redu i uspješno na kraju.

----------


## sretna 1506

Željkice sitno brojiš,sad si ti na redu,ne boj se ništa,znaš onu pjesmu:rodila sam tebi sina isto ko što su od davnina rađale majke.....Doris D....Bit ćeš preponosna kad rodiš i pogledaš to čudo kraj sebe.Sretno!

----------


## Marlen

Strašna želim da ti 11.12.i na dalje bude jedan od najsretnijih dana u životu kao što je bio i mojoj mami kad me rodila! :Heart: 

Tina1986 hvala na potpori ali mi sigurno nemamo transfer u pon., već će mo samo čuti jel su nam oplođene stanice dogurale do blastica i jesu li dovoljno kvalitetne za zamrznit. Želim da ti ovaj postupak bude kao ispunjena božična želja!

Orhideja, Saraya   :fige:   :fige: 

Mury  :Kiss:

----------


## saraya

ma nije..sutra ću :drama:   :scared:

----------


## Strašna

ajooooooooooooj.....drzim fige  :Smile:  ne trtaj  :Razz:

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna želim da ti 11.12.i na dalje bude jedan od najsretnijih dana u životu kao što je bio i mojoj mami kad me rodila!


Ajme kul  :Smile: 
Tnx draga Marlen  :Smile: 
Sretno s blasticama....

----------


## kameleon

tantolina, suzys.  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
frćka  :fige:  da sve dobro prođe i da ti ostatak trudnoće bude doooosadaaaaaan!!
orhideja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u lab-u
marlen  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam zamrznu lijepe blastice!!!!
mary 123 je bio transfer??
još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, nek se nađe..

----------


## Strašna

Ja ću se poslužit s kolektivnim vibricama :D

----------


## Mary123

Kameleon transfer jer bio..imamo dvije mrvice,jedna osmostanicna i jedna sedmostanicna.Danas je 2dnt.

----------


## Strašna

*saraya* čekam :D :D :D

----------


## s_iva

Tantolina, zao mi je
frcka, tako i moja beta ne raste bas pravilno
U cetvrtak su me hospitalizirali. Taj dan je beta bila 2500. Tri dana prije toga 1210.
Sutra opet ponavljam. I dalje povremeno krvaruckam i smedjarim.

----------


## Frćka

Svima  :fige:  za sve što vam treba! Mi pokušavamo ne mislit previše, čekamo sutra novu betu! Srce će mi iskočit! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## saraya

Strašna, test je negativan.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  sutra trebam vaditi ß..ma koma sam..

----------


## saan

Saraya koji si test radila? Možda nevalja, mojoj prijateljici 2 testa neg. A ona trudna 5,5 tj. Tako da.. 
Sretno sutra i neka beta pokaže tri brojcice :Smile:

----------


## saan

Frcka sretnooooo :Smile:

----------


## saraya

> Saraya koji si test radila? Možda nevalja, mojoj prijateljici 2 testa neg. A ona trudna 5,5 tj. Tako da.. 
> Sretno sutra i neka beta pokaže tri brojcice


prima stick..kažu da je jako osjetljiv...glupi duphaston..imam sve simptome..natekle grudi, čak mi se malo vrti i osjetljiva sam na mirise.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## žužy

*saraya*, :fige:  da je bilo prerano i neka beta bude pozitivna!

*Frćkice,s_iva*,sretno sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## lberc

> *saraya*, da je bilo prerano i neka beta bude pozitivna!
> 
> *Frćkice,s_iva*,sretno sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!


potpisujem!

----------


## sara10

> Svima  za sve što vam treba! Mi pokušavamo ne mislit previše, čekamo sutra novu betu! Srce će mi iskočit!


Draga* Frćka* želim ti sve najbolje, da sve bude ok, ima različitih scenarija, znam da je to sada igra živaca, mislim na tebe i držim  :fige:  za sutra draga i da sve bude ok!!

*s_iva* žao mi je, a zašto su te hospitalizirali?

Želim sreću svim betočekalicama i svima koji su u postupku, cure držimo se, mora doći i naše vrijeme!

----------


## saraya

cure kako može biti prerano? 13dnt, 6-stanični embrij mi je vračen 3 dan od punkcije...test je osjetljiv na 25mlU/ml!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Saraya a koji si test radila inače znaju oni i prevariti iako tamo piše da su osjetljivi na toliko i toliko, neki zataje. Ne želim ti davati lažnu nadu ali izvadi betu sutra!
Frćka držim fige :fige:

----------


## saraya

prima stick..AAAAAAA šizim cure help, "slučajno" sam kopala po smeću da vidim u uputstvima na koliko je osjetljiv i sada su 2 crtice na testu???  :Evil or Very Mad:  jel moguće da se pretvorio u lažni pozitivni???????

----------


## Frćka

> prima stick..AAAAAAA šizim cure help, "slučajno" sam kopala po smeću da vidim u uputstvima na koliko je osjetljiv i sada su 2 crtice na testu???  jel moguće da se pretvorio u lažni pozitivni???????


Brzo po novi test jer ćeš izgorit do sutra! Može bit i ovo i ono! FIGEEEE! Nemam na mobu znakiće pa... Sretno!

----------


## saraya

a shit...idem u ljekarnu!!!! ajme a uplakana sam, oči nabrekle, već sam sve oplakala..možda si samo produžavam agoniju..koma :Sad:

----------


## dino84

Cure, evo da se i ja napokon javim  :Smile:  

U prošlu subotu, 7 dnt, sam prokvarila, dosta jako i mislila sam da je sve gotovo. Kako mi je krvarenje u nedjelju stalo, u utorak 10 dnt sam radila test i odmah su se pojavile dvije crtice!!! Ponovila sam test u srijedu i četvrtak i rezultat je bio isti. Pošto još uvijek nisam vjerovala testu, u četvrtak sam vadila betu i ona je bila 216. Sutra sam trebala službeno raditi betu, ali kako radim pa nikako nisam mogla, otišla sam danas i maloprije sam dobila nalaz i beta je 726,6! Ne mogu vjerovati i strah me je veseliti se. Molim Vas, neka mi netko kaže da li je to ok beta za 15 dnt blastice??

Kako vas ne mogu sad sve pohvatati, puno kolektivih ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## Frćka

> Tantolina, zao mi je
> frcka, tako i moja beta ne raste bas pravilno
> U cetvrtak su me hospitalizirali. Taj dan je beta bila 2500. Tri dana prije toga 1210.
> Sutra opet ponavljam. I dalje povremeno krvaruckam i smedjarim.


Pa tvoja se beta dupla na 72h to je oko! Zašto si u bolnici? Zbog krvarenja? Šta kažu oni?

----------


## Inesz

*s_iva tebi puno dobrih ~~~~
*
saraya, test treba očitati prema uputama proizvođača, najčešće nakon 5 minuta. ove crtice što se pojavljuju naknadno, nakon pola sata, sat ili dva, te crtice su rezultati koji nisu valjani.

sretno sutra na beti.

----------


## saan

Saraya i ona je radila prima stići baš taj je bio 2 puta neg, a ona trudna. Ja sam radila clear blue i on se pokazao dobitan. Molim te kupi drugi test

----------


## kismet

> Cure, evo da se i ja napokon javim  
> 
> U prošlu subotu, 7 dnt, sam prokvarila, dosta jako i mislila sam da je sve gotovo. Kako mi je krvarenje u nedjelju stalo, u utorak 10 dnt sam radila test i odmah su se pojavile dvije crtice!!! Ponovila sam test u srijedu i četvrtak i rezultat je bio isti. Pošto još uvijek nisam vjerovala testu, u četvrtak sam vadila betu i ona je bila 216. Sutra sam trebala službeno raditi betu, ali kako radim pa nikako nisam mogla, otišla sam danas i maloprije sam dobila nalaz i beta je 726,6! Ne mogu vjerovati i strah me je veseliti se. Molim Vas, neka mi netko kaže da li je to ok beta za 15 dnt blastice??
> 
> Kako vas ne mogu sad sve pohvatati, puno kolektivih ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!



Ajme dino,čestitam od srca! Da dobra beta, izvrsna!!! Imaš brdo kalkulatora za porast bete i vrijeme porasta na netu pa se malo zabavi do prvog uvz-a...
Divne vijesti, ne stignem pisati,ali vas sve pratim i za neke od vas sam posebno navijala, eto zadnji postupak ti je dobitni!
Sretno i dalje, nek bude školski!

Frćka, čestitam, S_iva držim fige da se mali borac izbori za svoje mjesto u trbuščiću!

----------


## saan

Prima stick, ne stići...koji ubija mob

----------


## bubekica

*saraya* nadam se da ce novi test biti pozitivan!
*dino84* divno, bas si me razveselila! to je lijepa beta i lijepo se dupla!

----------


## Frćka

Dinooo! Jupiii!!! Beta odlicna i savrseno se dupla! Samo tako nastavi! :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Dino84, bravo!

----------


## žužy

*dino*,prekrasno  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## tina1986

Dino 84 čestitam.

----------


## tina1986

Dino84  koliko blastica su ti vratili ? 
Meni 5 dan 2 blastice pa se veselim i nadam velikom plusu .

----------


## tina1986

Drage moje pisite malo o simtomima i kako se osjecate. Meni je danas 4 dnt - nita ne osjecam, ama bas nita

----------


## lana01

Sreco drzim fige da bude pozitivan  :Smile:

----------


## bebi

ma tina šta ćeš osjećat ne moraš ništa moji simptomi su počeli 9. dan ali nisu bili za zapazit nisu bili za nadat se  ili je mene bilo strah nadat se ...
bila sam malo gladna i imala sam blagi bol u želudcu a stomak mi se napuho 8 dpt sve skupa ništa jer i prije mi se puho u postupcima (samo što je sad osto napuhan  :Very Happy: )
cice krepale a ja se samo u njih uzdala ,počele reagovat tek u 6.tt
sve u svemu opustite se neće bit simptomi kao što se nadate hhehe samo vas beta iznenadi, meni je tako bar bilo 
opustite se jer ne možete ništa promijenit bit će šta će bit ...a bit će dobro 

želim vam svima velike beteeeeee .....za past na dupe

----------


## saraya

ništa cure..još 2 testa- negativno...pripremam se za sutra i čekam veliku 0  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lana01

> ništa cure..još 2 testa- negativno...pripremam se za sutra i čekam veliku 0


Bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

> Cure, evo da se i ja napokon javim  
> 
> U prošlu subotu, 7 dnt, sam prokvarila, dosta jako i mislila sam da je sve gotovo. Kako mi je krvarenje u nedjelju stalo, u utorak 10 dnt sam radila test i odmah su se pojavile dvije crtice!!! Ponovila sam test u srijedu i četvrtak i rezultat je bio isti. Pošto još uvijek nisam vjerovala testu, u četvrtak sam vadila betu i ona je bila 216. Sutra sam trebala službeno raditi betu, ali kako radim pa nikako nisam mogla, otišla sam danas i maloprije sam dobila nalaz i beta je 726,6! Ne mogu vjerovati i strah me je veseliti se. Molim Vas, neka mi netko kaže da li je to ok beta za 15 dnt blastice??
> 
> Kako vas ne mogu sad sve pohvatati, puno kolektivih ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!


Too, dinooo!  :Very Happy:  Strepila sam hoće li ti upaliti u ovom pokušaju, izvukla si se, baš mi je drago  :Smile: 
Inače, za kontrolu visine bete svima preporučujem stranicu http://betabase.info/, nekako mi je uvjerljivije to kad živi slučajevi upisuju sami svoja iskustva (kliničke trudnoće)

Frćka, s_iva  :fige:  za dobar razvoj situacije!

i naravno svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lana01

Curke nakon vadenja bete kome javljamo nalaz mpo doktoru ili ginekologu ?

----------


## saan

Lana javljas mpo dr-u :Smile: 
Dino sretno di kraja

----------


## saan

Saraya držim fige za betu  :Smile: 
Svima sretno

----------


## Strašna

> ništa cure..još 2 testa- negativno...pripremam se za sutra i čekam veliku 0


Saraya draga....grlim.... :Love: 

*dino84* bravoooooo!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Argente,daj mi molim te definiraj 'kliničke trudnoče'..kaj to točno znači,kliničke?

----------


## suzy.s

*dino* sretno draga do kraja!!! da sve bude ok! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tigrical

dino84 bravo!!!
Frćka navijam jaaako!!!
Cure vibrrr vibrrr za sta god vam treba!

----------


## mona22

> dino84 bravo!!!
> Frćka navijam jaaako!!!
> Cure vibrrr vibrrr za sta god vam treba!


potpisujem

----------


## kameleon

Dino84  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  divne vijesti!!!zoveš sutra da se naručiš na uzv? 
frćka  :fige:  na najjače!!!!!!!!!
saraya  :Love: 
mary 123  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!
strašna i ostale betočekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

*dino84*  :Very Happy:  bravo, čestitam, i vibram za srculence ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*s_iva, frćka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno sutra  :Smile: 
*saraya*, nadam se da su ti glupi testići bili "pokvareni", i da će te beta ugodno iznenaditi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Naš dr.B,njbolji je.Jesi napravila koji testić?


Draga sretna 1506, da odgovorim tebi i Sari 10. Hvala vam na brizi!  :Smile:  Nisam napravila testić, davno sam sebi zacrtala da se neću s njima mučiti... Već dva dana imam neko brljavljenje, bojim se da je m., iako mi nikad nije došla pod utrićima. Probada me lijevi jajnik, simptome nikakve nisam imala. Ujutro vadim betu, ali bojim se zaludu  :No:  Kako ste vi?

Ne uspijevam sve popratiti, pa šaljem pozdrave svima i vibram za sve kojima treba ...

----------


## TinaH

> Hvala TinaH  Mozda se i upznamo i popricamo dok dodjemo na red... nadam se da necemo dugo cekati!


Mari ja sam 6.12 a ti 3.koliko sam skiuzila ali javi ovdje kako je proslo,da znam sta me ceka..  :Smile: 
rekla si da muz mora napravit spermiogram,a ti? Kod tebe neki problem?  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

*Laralana* moja prijateljica je baš bila neki dan i kaže da nije ništa strašno kao šta ti je maca papućarica  napisala kao jača menstualna bol , bolilo je ali ne puno ,ja nisam bila nikad pa ti nemogu osobno reć al eto to mi je ona rekla.

*KyraArs  za beturinu!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Jojo* vidiš to tvoje nisam ni vidila,baš mi je ovo bzv!

----------


## sara10

*Kyra Ars* da ponovim ovdje da ti držim velike  :fige:  za sutra. To brljavljenje ne mora značiti dolazak m, mnoge trudnice su imale to na početku trudnoće, čak i pravo krvarenje. Al beta će ,naravno, sve reći. Sretno ti draga Kyra sutra i javi nam betu!!!

----------


## dazler

cure sutra za ß  :fige:

----------


## lberc

jutro!
cure za sve koje danas vadite~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek vam budu pozitivne!

----------


## Ginger

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina1986

Kako ste mi danas, vibram za pozitivne bete.... 

Danas mi je 5 dnt blastica i probudila bol u leđima , kao da menga dolazi ???? To bi trebao biti dobar znak ili ???? 

Napokon idem raditi da si skratim vrijeme

----------


## jejja

Dino  :Smile:  bravo bravo, nek bude sve dalje skolski , bas me razveselila ta tvoja beta !!!!
Frcka ~~~~~ za danasnju betu da te smiri i da lakse docekas UZ...
I ostalim curama figice i kolektivne, sto manje stresa i briga....

----------


## Mary123

Velike vibrice za velike bete...
Meni danas 3dnt..i nista posebno.necu uopce gledat simptome jer sam prosli put imala a od trudnoce ni T.
Sretno svima.

----------


## Kadauna

> Argente,daj mi molim te definiraj 'kliničke trudnoče'..kaj to točno znači,kliničke?


kliničke trudnoće = potvrđena trudnoća na uzv
za razliku od
biokemijske trudnoće=potvrđena trudnoća samo uz pozitivnu betu, dakle nije bilo srčane akcije na uzv ili je došlo do ranog aborta

inače preporučujem stranicu: 
http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2.html

----------


## Strašna

Meni je danas 4 dnt, i danas sam si piknula svoj Decapeptyl (uz Fragmin koji je standard).
Simptoma nikakvih, sinoć me nešto kao zatezalo, al znam da je prerano za simptome  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~ vibrice curama za bete koje vade danas....

----------


## saraya

ß 5.3  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lberc

> ß 5.3


žao mi je :Love:

----------


## piki

saraya žao mi je  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji danas vade betu!
Strašna i clematis u mislima ste mi  :Yes:

----------


## saraya

može li mi netko malo pojasniti ß5.3? znam da nekim curama bude 0! Jel to znači da je u jednom trenutku bilo nešto , pa stalo i odustalo ili šta? jel bilo implantacije pa odustalo ili ne??

----------


## Snekica

Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju betu!
dino84  :Very Happy:   Sretno dalje!
saraya sve je moguće. Kad si dobila zadnju injekciju i koju?
Tantolina žao mi je! Kad će nama osvanuti sunce?! Bio bi red, ne?!

----------


## saraya

ja sam u prirodnom ciklusu, dobila sam jedino štopericu..ma ne..znam da nije trudnoća samo me zanima zna li netko razjasniti moju oskudnu, ali prisutnu brojčicu...?
svim curama sretno dalje :fige:  :fige: ..oprostite..ja ne funkcioniram danas..

----------


## Snekica

moguće da se nešto ulovilo, ali je i brzo odustalo pa je do sad, i ono bete šta je bilo, palo. žao mi je!

----------


## analoneta

evooo samo da se i tu javim meni je  danas 18 dan od transfera i BETA JE 2885    meni je ovo vauuuu moram vadit za dva dana tj prekosutra da vidimo samo el se pravilno dupla   :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Saraya, teško da ćeš to saznati, da si vadila prekjučer - možda bi vidjela veću brojčicu i znala bi da je ovo biokemijska. Ovako može biti da je bila a ne mora, iako meni 5,3 i tvoj test koji ti bio pozitivan (neko vrijeme iza onih 10 minuta testiranja, koliko je vremena prošlo od piškenja testa do onog trenutka kad si ipak ugledala 2 linije?) ipak izgleda da je bila kratka biokemijska trudnoća. 

Ovo može biti dobar znak za ubuduće ali sigurno nije validna trudnoća, rekla bih.

----------


## hrki

*analoneta,*bravo super  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ,nek se lijepo podupla

----------


## Strašna

bravo analoneta!!!!!

----------


## TrudyC

Analoneta WOW. To se zove beta. Čestitam  :Klap: 

Ja sam danas vidjela moje malo srce  :Zaljubljen: , sve je u redu i kako treba biti za 6 tjedana, nema hematoma i sad mi je malo lakše.

Ima li novosti od *Marlen*?

----------


## Strašna

TrudyC bravo za srculence!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lberc

analoneta,čestitam,beta ti je odlična
trudyc,super za srčeko,nek i dalje sve bude dobro
ko nam još danas vadi betu,sva sam se pogubila?

----------


## Marlen

Analoneta čestitam na supermega beti i vibram za pravilno duplanje!

TrudyC  :Very Happy:  super za srčeko i školsku trudnoću  :Love: 

Soraya najiskrenije mi je žao što si to morala doživjeti... nova nada ostaje za dalje  :Taps: 

Svima kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se poslužite

----------


## bubekica

*analoneta* predivna vijest! cestitam!

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala svima i evo malo za Frčku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marlen

A evo i moj izvještaj: 5d od oplodnje preživjelo sedam morulica, na žalost ni jedna nije dogurala do stadija blastice, ali kaže biologica da su lijepe pa sve nade polažemo u njih. Od transfera se odustaje zbog prijetečeg ohss-a, a na godinu možemo na FET. Malo sam "zabrinuta" što uvijek imamo spore embrije i što nikad ne doguraju do blaste....
Znam da ima uspjeha i s odmrznutim morulicama, ali nekako mi nije sve svejedno.... Šta vi mislite?

Pozdrav svima danas! I za jakoooo pozitivne bete, simptome i znakove ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saan

Saraya grlim draga :Sad: 
Analoneta predivno, bravo :Very Happy: 
Svima sretnooooo

----------


## bubekica

*marlen* nazalost, VV nema praksu cekanja 6-og dana da se vidi sto ce s morulama biti. u prvoj stimulaciji sam imala slicnu situaciju, a 5-i dan je bilo 8 embrija, svi na prijelazu morula - blastocista, do transfera je 4 prebacilo u rane blastociste, ali to su i dalje sporiji embriji. moguce je da je zbog icsi-ja i loseg sgrama.

----------


## TrudyC

Marlen - 7 morula ne zvući uopće loše. Nemam previše iskustva s tim prelazom morula/blastocista, ali držim fige da se sve zamrznu i da iduće godine lijepo u miru odeš po svoju bebu  :Love:

----------


## Marlen

Hvala Bubek i Trudy! 
A ne znam,  srce govori, vidi i želi jedno, a mozak drugo  :drama:  :balon: 

Curke  :Kiss:

----------


## analoneta

> *analoneta* predivna vijest! cestitam!


eto bas mislila na tebe i reko idem ti poslati pp da javim al vidim da si vidila.... kiss kiss

----------


## snupi

vidim  da imate i novih trudnica, sretno svima do kraja!! :Smile:

----------


## linalena

> A evo i moj izvještaj: 5d od oplodnje preživjelo sedam morulica, na žalost ni jedna nije dogurala do stadija blastice, ali kaže biologica da su lijepe pa sve nade polažemo u njih. Od transfera se odustaje zbog prijetečeg ohss-a, a na godinu možemo na FET. Malo sam "zabrinuta" što uvijek imamo spore embrije i što nikad ne doguraju do blaste....
> Znam da ima uspjeha i s odmrznutim morulicama, ali nekako mi nije sve svejedno.... Šta vi mislite?


i mi smo uvijek imali spore embrije, to se najbolje vidlo u Pragu gdje su ih kontinuirano pratili. I eto trudnoća iz transfera treći dan, isto kao što smo jednom ranije imali biokemijsku
no ti imaš lijepi broj morula i to je jako pozitivno, a to da su malo sporiji vjerojanto samo razvoj, no ono što mene buni je kasni transfer pa možda ne dođe do dobre implantacije ako su embriji nezreli za stanje endometrija 

Čestitam i držim fige svim novim trudnicama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
a svima u postupcima šaljem puno puno **************************************************

----------


## vrtirepka

*analoneta*..mislim na tebe ovih dana...ženo pa čestitammmmm    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
moja beta danas 13dnt dviju blastica je 653.... :Smile: ...vađenje za dva dana opet...

----------


## mostarka86

*vrtirepka, analoneta,* čestitam na velikim betama,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za duplanje i srculence  :Smile: 
*marlen*, meni to zvuči super  :Wink: 
*mary123, strašna,* čuvam fige za dvije crtice i betu kao kod novih trudnica  :Smile: 
*Trudyc*,  :Very Happy:  za srčeko...
*saraya*, žao mi je  :Sad: 

koga sam izostavila, vibram za šta god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*vrtirepka* cestitam! bas ste se zaredale!

----------


## lberc

> *vrtirepka* cestitam! bas ste se zaredale!


slažem se..ipak je još malo Božić i nek se događaju lijepe stvari!

----------


## Frćka

Beta pada, 1095 je sad nakon tri dana! :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*frćka* zao mi je.. kaj veli dr?

----------


## Frćka

A niš, čekamo šta će bit dalje... :Sad:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Beta pada, 1095 je sad nakon tri dana!


Baš mi je žao,jako,jako....

----------


## jejja

O Frcka  :Sad:  grlim draga..

----------


## željkica

*vrtirepka, analoneta,* čestitam na velikim betama!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*A Frćka* draga baš si me rastužila  :Love: , jel moraš ponovno vadit betu?

,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Ništa, da čekam...

----------


## Strašna

O Frćka draga.....grlim...
podsjetilo me na moj slučaj, iako je moja beta još i tad rasla...
pretpostavljam da trebas ponavljat betu dok ne dodje do 0
a ja se nadam da će to bit što prije....drži se....budi hrabra....

----------


## perla5

> Beta pada, 1095 je sad nakon tri dana!


Pratila sam tvoj razvoj situacije. Jako, jako mi je žao.

----------


## tonkica

Frcka draga jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

> *vrtirepka, analoneta,* čestitam na velikim betama,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za duplanje i srculence 
> *marlen*, meni to zvuči super 
> *mary123, strašna,* čuvam fige za dvije crtice i betu kao kod novih trudnica 
> *Trudyc*,  za srčeko...
> *saraya*, žao mi je


Lijepo pobrojano pa potpisujem

Frcka, grlim draga

----------


## Mury

> *vrtirepka, analoneta,* čestitam na velikim betama,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za duplanje i srculence 
> *marlen*, meni to zvuči super 
> *mary123, strašna,* čuvam fige za dvije crtice i betu kao kod novih trudnica 
> *Trudyc*,  za srčeko...
> *saraya*, žao mi je 
> 
> koga sam izostavila, vibram za šta god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ovo je tako lijepo rečeno, pa moram potpisati, i dodati još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ET, bete, srčeka...!!!
*Frćka*, grlim te draga puno, puno...drži mi se...a baš ti je prva beta bila ok.

----------


## sara10

Draga *Frćka* jako mi je žao, ne znam što reći, drži se draga Frćkice  :Love:

----------


## lberc

frčka,stvarno mi je žao,a bila je tak lijepa beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti sljedeći postupak bude dobitan

----------


## žužy

> *vrtirepka, analoneta,* čestitam na velikim betama,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za duplanje i srculence 
> *marlen*, meni to zvuči super 
> *mary123, strašna,* čuvam fige za dvije crtice i betu kao kod novih trudnica 
> *Trudyc*,  za srčeko...
> *saraya*, žao mi je


Potpisujem i šaljem veliki zagrljaj *Frčki*,žao mi jako.
*s_iva*,ima novosti?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Frćka baš mi je žao
Čestitam na lijepim betama novim trudnicama

----------


## Frćka

Hvala svima! Baš je ovo...Skupit ćemo mi pomalo raspadnute komadiće sebe i nade i krenut opet dalje...Sretno svima i još jednom hvala na podršci i snovima koje ste dijelile samnom! Pusa!

----------


## s_iva

Frcka, zao mi je.
Moja beta jos ne pada, ali jako sporo raste. Danas je bila 3500. I dalje lagano krvarim, vec tjedan dana. Ovo me podsjeca Strasna na tvoj slucaj.
Svim trudnicama cestitke!

----------


## Strašna

Ma joj užas....moja je bila narasla do preko 5 000 i onda jednako sporo padala...ali ipak je uspjela doc do 0. Hvala Bogu da nisam pokraj svih muka još i na kiretažu išla...
Kod kuće sam bila sama kad je krenulo sve van.....o tome isto bolje da ni ne pricam....ali eto...prezivjela....
Nadam se da će kod tebe bit bolji scenarij
 :Love:

----------


## kiki30

Frćka,baš mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## sara10

Jojo, znači sutra si dolje oko 1,15, ja ć doć oko 14h, možda budeš još dolje pa se sretnemo??

----------


## boogie woogie

cekaj Frcka, to moze ici gore dolje nekima.... jel krvaris?

----------


## jojo

> Jojo, znači sutra si dolje oko 1,15, ja ć doć oko 14h, možda budeš još dolje pa se sretnemo??


Volila bi i ja da se vidimo :Smile:  bit cu ja tamo sigurno do 1,30. Moram i do sestre zdenke.

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svima drage suborke

Frćka, prvo sam vidila potpis i baš sam se poveselila, a onda sam počela čitat. Drži se draga  :Love: 

Ja se nadam da mi 1/2014 krećemo s novim IVF-om, planirani su Klomifeni... Nadam se da će dotad bit sve ok

Šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (nisam često tu pa vas ne mogu sve poloviti)

----------


## Strašna

> cekaj Frcka, to moze ici gore dolje nekima.... jel krvaris?


nemoze beta ic gore dolje.... beta mora rast....duplat se....nema dolje....kad ide dolje....nije dobro...ili kiretaza ili spontani ili sl....

----------


## kameleon

frćka  :Love:  baš mi je žao...bila sam uvjerena da ćeš ovaj puta zaista biti sretna..tako dobra beta, čak mi je mirisala na blizance...drži se!!
saraya  :Sad:  ...baš šteta, jer se očito nešto događalo...sljedeći put će to biti lijepa troznamenkasta brojka!
vrtirepka i analoneta  :Very Happy:  vibram  za duplanje!!!!!
strašna, mary123 i ostale betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!
trudyc   :Very Happy:  čestitam na srculencu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
marlen za morule ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, koju stimulaciju si imala?

----------


## žužy

s_iva,kaj vele doktori,još si u bolnici?

----------


## clematis

> saraya žao mi je 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji danas vade betu!
> Strašna i clematis u mislima ste mi


Mila, hvala ti. I ti si meni u mislima i jedva cekam kad ces ponovo krenuti. 

 :Smile:

----------


## saraya

Hvala vam cure, puno mi značite..Frćka drži se :Love: 
ostale beta čekalice sretno :fige:

----------


## clematis

znam da je dosta rano, ali evo od jucer me je pocelo zatezat u trbuhu, danas se pojacalo i sad zna i bolit. Ne jako, tek toliko da mi vadi mast. 
Zatezanje je negdje u podrucju lijevog jajnika ali danas se na trenutke zna pojaviti i u sredini donjeg trbuha ( ja bi rekla u podrucju maternice)
Pa jel moguce da se to mrvice gnjijezde ili ipak nesto drugo.
Da naravno sad mi je na pamet palo da sam zadnji put imala vanmatericnu i to bas u lijevom jajovodu ( dosta blizu lijevog roga maternice) i to smo rijesili metotrexatom.
Znaci da je plod ostao i strah me da to nije neki problem i da nije opet vanmatericna.
uf, sto mi masta radi u 3 khm khm

----------


## saraya

> Saraya, teško da ćeš to saznati, da si vadila prekjučer - možda bi vidjela veću brojčicu i znala bi da je ovo biokemijska. Ovako može biti da je bila a ne mora, iako meni 5,3 i tvoj test koji ti bio pozitivan (neko vrijeme iza onih 10 minuta testiranja, koliko je vremena prošlo od piškenja testa do onog trenutka kad si ipak ugledala 2 linije?) ipak izgleda da je bila kratka biokemijska trudnoća. 
> 
> Ovo može biti dobar znak za ubuduće ali sigurno nije validna trudnoća, rekla bih.


Hvala puno na odgovoru..pa drugu crticu sam zapazila tek 5h poslije, ali problem je u tome kada sam vidjela da je negativan, zafitiljila sam ga u kantu nakon 5min!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  tako da ne znam kada se ta crtica pojavila..a dalje priču znaš, kopala sam iz drugog razloga ( tražila sam kutiju i uputstva )

----------


## riba76

Drage djevojke,čestitke na predivnim betama -vrtrepka i analoneta  :Klap: 
Trudyc bravo za srčeko!

Frćka i saraya,baš mi je žao.
Čitala sam vaše postovima,vjerujem da je razočarenje veliko :love2.

----------


## mona22

> *vrtirepka, analoneta,* čestitam na velikim betama,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za duplanje i srculence 
> *marlen*, meni to zvuči super 
> *mary123, strašna,* čuvam fige za dvije crtice i betu kao kod novih trudnica 
> *Trudyc*,  za srčeko...
> *saraya*, žao mi je 
> 
> koga sam izostavila, vibram za šta god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem

----------


## analoneta

> *analoneta*..mislim na tebe ovih dana...ženo pa čestitammmmm    
> moja beta danas 13dnt dviju blastica je 653.......vađenje za dva dana opet...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pa ovo nisam vidjela  BRAVO ZA BETU!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bebi

sretno na pregledima 
sretno na dogovorima da svi postupci ove zime budu dobitni 
jojo jel ti sad brojiš 12 tt ili sam se ja prebrojala

----------


## jojo

> sretno na pregledima 
> sretno na dogovorima da svi postupci ove zime budu dobitni 
> jojo jel ti sad brojiš 12 tt ili sam se ja prebrojala


 Da, ja sam ti sad 12+2. Kad ti je opet pregled? Nisam vidila da si javila za drugo srce ili se plod nije odrza?

----------


## TrudyC

Frčka jako mi je žao  :Sad: 

Bila sam sigurna da ima nade da sve dobro ispadne...drži se  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

analoneta posebno mi je drago zbog tebe! Čestitam, draga! Sad laganini naprijed! 
vrtirepka, čestitke i tebi!
frćka, dammit! Žao mi je! Dokraja ipak držim fige da sve bude ok!  :Love:

----------


## dazler

Frčka,Saraya   :Love: , moramo gurat dalje
ogromne ß čestitam,da i dalje sve bude po pravilu

----------


## Mary Ann

~~~~~~ svima 
Ja jučer imala tri folikula, a danas samo jedan, nemam pojma što se dogodilo  :Sad: . Jel ima tko iskustva?

----------


## željkica

da da još sitno brojim hvala sretna1506!

----------


## KLARA31

Folikulometrija bila u nedilju.tri js.poljak mi je radio ipak. Sutra mi vracaju 2 embrija

----------


## mravak

Pijavljujem punkciju u četvrtak....večeras štoperica....sve zajedno sam primila 18 gonala i 3.-nešto poput decapeptila.......imam oko 12 velikih folikula....e sada ono  što me zbunjuje je brvactid 10 000ml...znači dupla doza...zašto dupla doza??? do sada sam imala 2 stim.ivf-a gdje je bio i viš folikula i nikada nisam dobila duplu dozu štoperice???????

----------


## Mary Ann

Mene je danas isto dr.pitao da li imam dva Brevactida ili 1...nisam pitala zašto  :Confused:

----------


## Argente

Bo, ja sam mislila da se na veći broj folikula uvijek da dupla doza štoperice  :Confused: 
ljubeeeeee!

----------


## bebi

> Da, ja sam ti sad 12+2. Kad ti je opet pregled? Nisam vidila da si javila za drugo srce ili se plod nije odrza?


jojo nemam pojma da ti pravo kažem hahh...malo smiješno 
prvi pregled možda dva jedan otkucaj 2 gestaciske 
drugi pregled kao neka malo da budemo sigurni ali izgleda kao jednojajčani 
treći preglad sam bila malo u panici jel sam imal aneko blago vodenkastu krv tačno kad je bilo 9tt i odjurila dr nije bio moj dr ja sam vidjela jedan plod i dobila sliku od jednog 
sad idem 15.12 tad mi je 12 tt  kod moje dr valjda ću tad riješit nedoumice ...ali ako su bila 2 i sad su tu nisu nigdje otišla 
moj muž kaže da na kraju ne bude 3 a ko zna ...... :Laughing: 
inače sve je ok malo mučnine ali najveći problem mi je san to je katastrofa ...
jesu li se tebi mučnine smanjile 
sad sam 10+4

----------


## bebi

čestitam curama na lijepim betama biće duštva za druženje 
postupcima u toku da završe sa najsretnijim ishodom ......svima nam treba puno sreće

----------


## tina1986

Čestitke curama na ljepim betama. Neka nam ovaj mjesec bude svima dobitni. 
Meni je danas 6 dnt (blastica)- leđa me bole, kao da ću svaki čas procuriti, a jučer na večer bolovi i grcevi u trbuhu. A mengu bi trebala kao dobiti 11.12 - tako da je za mengu jos rano . 
Razmišljam da sutra napravim jedan testic?? Hmmm 
Šta vi kažete ? 
Molim cure koje su imale transfer blastica da mi napisu svoje simtome.

----------


## lana01

Dobila sam nalaz bete 13dnt iznosi 1.787!? Cini mi se da je to ogromno da li imam razloga za strah

----------


## ljube

> Pijavljujem punkciju u četvrtak....večeras štoperica....sve zajedno sam primila 18 gonala i 3.-nešto poput decapeptila.......imam oko 12 velikih folikula....e sada ono  što me zbunjuje je brvactid 10 000ml...znači dupla doza...zašto dupla doza??? do sada sam imala 2 stim.ivf-a gdje je bio i viš folikula i nikada nisam dobila duplu dozu štoperice???????


Smatra se da je 10 000 i.j. HCG bolji "okidač" za ovulaciju tj. za konačno sazrijevanje oocita nego samo jedan Brevactid od 5 000 i.j. ili Ovitrelle koji sadrži 6 500 i.j. HCG.

----------


## žužy

> Dobila sam nalaz bete 13dnt iznosi 1.787!? Cini mi se da je to ogromno da li imam razloga za strah


Vau koja brojčica  :Klap: 
A čuj,vratili su ti dvije blastociste zar ne,tak da nije isključeno da su se obje primile :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

zaboravi simptome, iskreno, to je po meni osluškivanje tijela koje pod svim tim lijekovima često se poigrava s nama kao i psiha koja je u stanju svašta si umisliti da ne pričam o hipersenzibilnosti za svaki tobožnji simptom. 

Ja nisam imala nikakve simptome, ja sam imala samo "teške" grudi koje inače imam od utrogestana. Druge cure su imale hrpe simptoma i nažalost betu 0. 

Sutra za test nije prerano ako napraviš one visoke osjetljivosti, imaš one s interneta, vrlo jeftine osjetljivost im je 10 miu/ml. ovdje u HR imamo jedan vrlo osjetljivi od biognosta, zove se gravignost ultra i vrlo je osjetljvi i skup, no 12 dpo će ti pokazati i clearblue onaj s plusom.

----------


## snupi

lana01  mislim da su ti se obje primile s obzirom na tak veliku betu i to 13 dan!

----------


## lberc

lana,kakva briga..beta ti je odlična,čestitam!

----------


## lana01

Da vratili su mi 2 u petak moram opet vadit krv pa cemo vidjeti. Eh tek me sad strah

----------


## tina1986

> Da vratili su mi 2 u petak moram opet vadit krv pa cemo vidjeti. Eh tek me sad strah


Čestitam od srca.

----------


## riba76

lana01 - wow, bravo  :Klap: !

zna li netko kad se najranije može raditi beta nakon transfera blastica?

----------


## jojo

> jojo nemam pojma da ti pravo kažem hahh...malo smiješno 
> prvi pregled možda dva jedan otkucaj 2 gestaciske 
> drugi pregled kao neka malo da budemo sigurni ali izgleda kao jednojajčani 
> treći preglad sam bila malo u panici jel sam imal aneko blago vodenkastu krv tačno kad je bilo 9tt i odjurila dr nije bio moj dr ja sam vidjela jedan plod i dobila sliku od jednog 
> sad idem 15.12 tad mi je 12 tt  kod moje dr valjda ću tad riješit nedoumice ...ali ako su bila 2 i sad su tu nisu nigdje otišla 
> moj muž kaže da na kraju ne bude 3 a ko zna ......
> inače sve je ok malo mučnine ali najveći problem mi je san to je katastrofa ...
> jesu li se tebi mučnine smanjile 
> sad sam 10+4


Bas cudno da ni dr dobro ne vide, meni su se vidila oba ploda prvi put ali jedno srce, na drugom uzv culi smo i drugo srce. Nije bilo nedoumice takoda mi ovo tvoje bas nije jasno. Svako koliko te narucuje na kontrolu?
U mene ti mucnine jos nisu prestale. Sve u svemu dr je zadovoljan. Danas smo mirili nuhalni nabor i tonke u redu. Kontrola opet za 2 tjedna( cisto zato sta idu praznici pa da se ne oduzi).

----------


## bebi

ma teći put kad sam bila nije bila moja dr a ova se bazirala samo na to šta sam ja malo krvarila i na kraju mi je dala sliku gdje samo jedan 
i sad imam 15.12 kontrolu  to mije na 12 +1
nekad i ja mislim da je jedan jer nemam tako intenzivne mučnine a pupa za te tjedne mislim da je malo veća pa ne znam vidjet ćemo

----------


## frka

ženske ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## Kadauna

> lana01 - wow, bravo !
> 
> zna li netko kad se najranije može raditi beta nakon transfera blastica?


može već 5. ili 6. ili 7. dan nakon transfera  blastica jer bi ista već trebala krenuti taj 10dpo, ali ti to doktori ne preporučuju jer je igra živaca i morat ćeš bar 2-4 puta na ponavljanje bete. Ali neke nestrpljive su već tad išle na betu. 

Ali recimo 9. dan nakon transfera blastice je sasvim razumno ići na betu, ali ti tad već svaki test MORA pokazati plus - ako ima trudnoće.

----------


## dino84

Cure, hvala svima na čestitkama. Zaista mi puno znače. Naručila sam se na 1. UZV 19.12. Sad "samo" treba izdržati do tada, ne moram ni ponavljati betu.

Čestitam svima koje su objavile velike bete i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.

*Frćka*, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## riba76

> može već 5. ili 6. ili 7. dan nakon transfera  blastica jer bi ista već trebala krenuti taj 10dpo, ali ti to doktori ne preporučuju jer je igra živaca i morat ćeš bar 2-4 puta na ponavljanje bete. Ali neke nestrpljive su već tad išle na betu. 
> 
> Ali recimo 9. dan nakon transfera blastice je sasvim razumno ići na betu, ali ti tad već svaki test MORA pokazati plus - ako ima trudnoće.


Thanx!

----------


## vatra86

*dino84*  :Klap: 

ajde nek 12 mj bude rekordan sa trudnicama i uspjesnim postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Konfuzija

*Dino84*, baš me veseli vidjeti takve lijepe bete nakon 5. stimuliranog. Neka i dalje ide kao po loju!  :Smile: 
*Frćka*, nakon dvije biokemijske bilo bi u redu da te pošalju na dodatne pretrage. Kariotipizacija, trombofilijski markeri, histeroskopija... traži! Kad malo dođeš sebi...  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Frcka, ljubim te i grlim, drago stvorenje. U mojim si mislima...

----------


## tina1986

Molim vas da pogledate sliku testa, ako sam je dobro stavila

----------


## tina1986

Danas mi je 6 dnt pa sam večeras uradila test. 
Nekako su mi čudne ove crte , nisu na sredini kruga

----------


## tina1986

Jos jedna slika. 
Molim mišljenje ???? 
To je bio prima stick

----------


## Argente

tina, okači sliku negdje drugdje pa polinkaj, ovo ti moram brisati jer je protiv pravila foruma. Hvala.

I stavi veću sliku  :Smile:

----------


## tina1986

A neznam drugačije stavit. Kako stavit sliku

----------


## bubekica

Npr preko imageshack.com (valjda sam dobro napisala).

----------


## Kadauna

meni to tina izgleda kao pravi pozitivni test..... u kojem roku se pojacila 2. crtica
?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ajme ja kad dolje dođem, nema šanse da budem brzo gotova ispod dvi ure nikako. Došla sam u 14.20 (jojo nismo se uspile vidit jer kad sam ja došla na ambulanti nije bilo nikoga). Sestra Z. kaže da je u sali, da ima carski, a ja ga odlučila pričekat jer ne mogu opet prekosutra ujutro izostajat s posla. I tek u 4ipo on bio gotov i onda se kratko samo čuli, on zva na portu i momak sa porte me zvao na tel da mu se javim i uglavnom da u prvi misec dođem tjedan dana prije menge na uzv i onda će vidit oću li taj ciklus u postupak. Imam osjećaj da se samo vrtim u krug i nešto čekam. Deprimiraju me ta čekanja u bolnici, nije meni teško čekat nego uskladit sa poslom,  Reka je da ga nema do 06.01.


A pa to ti je tako,kad je dežuran,obavlja dežurstvo,vrlo često nema posla pa ga za čas nađeš ali nekad čekaš,čekaš i dočekaš.Kako misliš vrtiš se u krug,ne može se na silu ništa,imala si bakteriju,dakle moraš imati uredne nalaze za naprijed,inače u krug,kao i ja,nažalost,a stari se.....

----------


## tina1986

5-10 min, nakon toga postala sve vise tamnija . 
A clierblue pokazao jako svjetlu crticu nakon 20 min. - jedva vidljiva. 
Budem u jutro ponovila test , pa ću vidjet.

----------


## tina1986

http://imageshack.com/i/mjhp1qj

----------


## tina1986

http://imageshack.com/i/0cozpcj

----------


## tina1986

http://imageshack.com/i/5jwjrbj

----------


## bubekica

I ja bih isti rekla - pozitivan! Preporucam ti gravignost, pokazao se kao najbolji.

----------


## Argente

:Yes: 
Dobivala si samo decapeptyl nakon transfera?

----------


## tina1986

3 dnt decapeptay - jel moguće da je od njega lazno pozitivan ???? 
Duphaston tbl 3x1- 14 dana
Crinone gel 1x1 - 14 dana 
Folacin 5 mg dnevno
Andol 100 dnevno 
Normabelici po potrebi- mislim da ću ih sada i trebat  :Smile: 

Sada sam ponovila test -  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

Tina, koji ti je test sad negativan, koji si radila? 

meine cudi, sad bi ti testovi s jutarnjim urinom trebali biti jasniji, iako mene jos sinoc cudilo da je clearblue testu trebalo 20 minuta da pokaze crtu, meni se on pokazao iskreno kao najpouzdaniji. ALI i CB i primastick sam citala da oba znaju pokazati lazno pozitivnu crticu - da znaju postati lazno pozitivni nakon nekog vremena. 

Ne moze crtica biti od decapeptyla, nikako niti od drugih lijekova koje si navela. 

Odi izvadi betu, ocito nemas druge i SRETNO

----------


## Ginger

tina, vadi betu

meni je clearblue uvijek zadnji pokazivao pozitivu i to najlosije, tj.najskabije
gravignost i oni s neta su mi najbolji i najprije su mi pokazali
one step mi je imao evaporacijsku i to jako brzo, tako da sam mislila da je pozitivan kad nije bio

----------


## tina1986

Prokleti testovi, betu ću vadit u petak ili subotu. (9ili 10 dnt) 
Nebi si htjela pokvaril Sv. Nikolu.

----------


## Ginger

Onda kupi gravignost  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> Onda kupi gravignost


slažem se,meni je on pokazao odmah drugu srticu,a drugi dan kad bi trebala biti jasnija intim plus,još blijeđu

----------


## lberc

tina,tek sam sad skužila da ti je tek 6dpt..pa ni nemre biti jača crtica...ali crtica je i mislim da je to dobro

----------


## linalena

kada se ja sjetim svoga negativnog testa ujutro, a malo kasnije beta 123, pa popodne kavica s forumašicama i zbunjena faca, joj želim vam svima takav preokret
a da se pozitivni testići samo još podebljavaju

----------


## saraya

> Dobila sam nalaz bete 13dnt iznosi 1.787!? Cini mi se da je to ogromno da li imam razloga za strah


dvojčeki :Very Happy:  drago mi je lana..

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene...kod mene opet negativan test.....6 dpt..... tako da bilježim još jedan neuspjeh  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## saraya

Strašna, jel nisi malo uranila s testom??

----------


## Strašna

Vraćene su mi blastice..test na 6 dpt mora pokazati bar sjenu. Zadnji put kad mi se uhvatilo sam na 5dpt imala sjenu....sad je snježno bijel.

----------


## saraya

Strašna..ajde malo pričekaj..zato svi mpo daju za svaku pacijenticu određen dan za ß...ok blastice, ali i implantacija je nekima ranije nekima kasnije dan dva...to ti isto puno znači...pričekaj malo.. :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Tina i Strasna i ja mislim da ste malo uranile.. Neka vas beta iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Isto preporucam Gravidnost, meni je pokazao na 9dnt a bio je 8-stanicni embrij

----------


## vrtirepka

hvala curke na čestitkama,,,evo beta je danas 1763...
*analoneta*...puseee,,,šaljem
Čestitam svima koje su objavile velike bete, puno sreće za cure u postupku i puno zagrljaja curama kojima nije uspijelo

----------


## analoneta

cure UPOMOC!!!!!!!! beta mi je 5509 dobro je poduplala se ALI na pregled kod doktorice idem vec u utorak 10.12.... nasla sam na kalendaru to bi bilo 5+4 HOCU LI VIDJETI OTKUCAJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kika222

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama :Smile:  :Smile:  zagrljaj tužnicama :Love: 
Draga frćkice žao mi je...  :Heart:  Doći će i naše vrijeme!

----------


## Kadauna

> cure UPOMOC!!!!!!!! beta mi je 5509 dobro je poduplala se ALI na pregled kod doktorice idem vec u utorak 10.12.... nasla sam na kalendaru to bi bilo 5+4 HOCU LI VIDJETI OTKUCAJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


možda, iako je rano pa ćete još jednom naručiti na uzv za otkucaje srca.  Vidjet će gestacijsku vreću..... polako..... kad si imala punkciju točno, koji dan?

----------


## Mary123

Curke da nije malo rano za testice...samo gubite zivce.meni danas 5dnt...nista posebno neosjecam...cike narasle preko noci..samo neki pritisak osjetim kad sjedam..al necu uopce razmisljati o simptomima jer mislim da je tak najbolje.sretno svima i nadam se lijepom nizu ogromnih beta i da ce nam ovaj Bozic biti najlijepsi...ljubim vas sve

----------


## analoneta

> možda, iako je rano pa ćete još jednom naručiti na uzv za otkucaje srca.  Vidjet će gestacijsku vreću..... polako..... kad si imala punkciju točno, koji dan?


12.11.utorak        transfer 4stanične 14.11 četvrtak

----------


## Ignis

lana čestitke na beti  :mama:

----------


## s_iva

Strašna, ne da si uranila, nego si ekstra uranila (ali nisam ni ja bolja pa te kužim)!

Čestitke na pozitivnim betama, baš je živahno ovdje nakon duuugo vremena! Evo još ~~~~ za dalje....

Ja sam danas stigla doma, beta pada, i to je to za ovaj put.

----------


## boogie woogie

ah cure, tako i meni jutros, 13 dana nakon punkcije neka slaba linija, al je linija, muz veli- to je to, ja se ne smijem veseliti. radit cu test iz krvi tek negdje za 5 dana, a sad se koncentriran na posao, selimo, daj zamislite, sve se skupilo  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

> 12.11.utorak transfer 4stanične 14.11 četvrtak


tad ćeš biti 6+0 ali po punkciji (što je i točnije) i mogli biste vidjeti srčeko.

----------


## Kadauna

ajoj cure, koliko je god ovih dana lijepih vijesti na forumu - novih trudnoća, pozitivnih testova, toliko je i izgubljenih trudnoća, biokemijskih........ grlim sve redom. Užas je ovo, kad krene sve kako treba pa onda opet ništa....... užas.... čekaj, s-Iva, pustili su te doma? Beta je kolika sad?

boogie woogie, nekako sam se nadala ovakvom raspletu kod tebe. Držim fige za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13. dan nakon punkcije testovi i ne mogu biti još jake boje........

----------


## orhideja.

Da i ovdje prijavim fazu --nadužu--- isčekivanje bete 17.12.  :kokice:  :štrika:  :alexis:  :Raspa:

----------


## boogie woogie

> ajoj cure, koliko je god ovih dana lijepih vijesti na forumu - novih trudnoća, pozitivnih testova, toliko je i izgubljenih trudnoća, biokemijskih........ grlim sve redom. Užas je ovo, kad krene sve kako treba pa onda opet ništa....... užas.... čekaj, s-Iva, pustili su te doma? Beta je kolika sad?
> 
> boogie woogie, nekako sam se nadala ovakvom raspletu kod tebe. Držim fige za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13. dan nakon punkcije testovi i ne mogu biti još jake boje........


Hvala Kadauna, ti si nasa velika seka  :Smile: 
Kako je tebi? Ima pozitivnih novosti?

sretno svima cure drage, cmmmok

----------


## analoneta

> tad ćeš biti 6+0 ali po punkciji (što je i točnije) i mogli biste vidjeti srčeko.


 :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  hvala na izracunu  :Raspa:   :scared:

----------


## lberc

analoneta,mi smo na 5+5 vidjeli srčeko kak titra i dr me nije više naručio na vv na uvz,a bete mi nisu baš bile savršene

----------


## s_iva

[QUOTE=Kadauna;2530243.... čekaj, s-Iva, pustili su te doma? Beta je kolika sad?/QUOTE]

Već 2 dana stoji na 1400

----------


## Kadauna

eh da velika seka skupa s vama može napraviti nešto u smislu boljitka trenutne situacije u hrvatskim državnim klinikama, gdje bi nam bio kraj. Stanje je užasno, izglede imaju oni u privatnim klinikama, pacijenti u državnim klinikama uskraćeni su za dobru praksu, pravilno liječenje, užas  :Sad: ( Naravno da će biti i u državnim klinikama trudnoća, ali znatno manje nego u privatnim.... 

E da to još i osvjestimo na forumu a tek izvan njega, bila bi drugačija situacija. 

Ovako svatko gleda svoja posla, nada se da će biti u onom postotku od 20 i manje % koji će ostvariti trudnoću i izgurati ju do kraja. Pacijenti šutke podnose male/loše stimulacije. Pa ti napiši i ovdje boogie woogie, koliko si i kakvu stimulaciju primila? 
to bi bilo nemoguće u državnoj klinici...... baš sam jako tužna i iskreno ljuta zbog toga..... 

ali neću kvariti ovdje......

----------


## KLARA31

Evo me doma,lezim,ipak mi vracen 1 embrij,osmerostanicni.

----------


## boogie woogie

ja sam primila mislim 11 dana, ukupno ako me sjecanje ne vara 2475 IU ako podijelite s 75=33 ampule. plus decapeptyli oko 20 dana po 0.1.
s normalnim hormonima, normalnom rezervom, 36 godina. 12 stanica.
i kad sam pitala dr dal da ja to ipak malo smanjim nakon prvih 5 dana stimulacije on je rekao- nemoj ti nis smanjivat.....
s druge strane kratki protokol, cetrotide + gonal F, al stimulacija je bila kraca par dana, tako da negdje 9 dana x 225IU (3 ampule)=27 Gonala i samo 5 stanica.

----------


## Kadauna

Boogie woogie, a tko je tebi ordinirao u Betiplus, dr. Bauman? ako kažeš on?

----------


## boogie woogie

ja sam bila i kod dr R i kod doktorice D kad njega nije bilo...

----------


## jojo

> Evo me doma,lezim,ipak mi vracen 1 embrij,osmerostanicni.


kako ti je 1. put bilo? jeli isto osmerostanični?

----------


## riba76

Evo da prijavim 2 vraćene mrvice,sad čekanje  :Cekam:

----------


## tina1986

> Evo da prijavim 2 vraćene mrvice,sad čekanje


Sretno, neka bude ljepa Beta ....

----------


## riba76

Thanx tina

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ja sam bila i kod dr R i kod doktorice D kad njega nije bilo...


dr. radoncic?   on  radi  u betaplus  i u  pol. vili  ?

----------


## tetadoktor

i ja ću ovdje napisati moju stimulaciju. u zadnjem postupku primila 50 gonala/puregona i 7 orgalutrana...dobili 7 stanica od kojih su se 4 oplodile, i imamo 2 smrzlića  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Ma da Sretna, imala sam bakteriju, al sam je riješila, a sad dok prođu ovi blagdani, a meni taman menga onda dolati početkom prvog mjes, a tada još ne mogu u postup. jer njih dolje nema još tada, a onda tek tamo krajem siječnja...zato kažem samo se vrtim i čekam....a šta ću, moramo bit strpljivi. Al nema veze, u prvoj polovini ove godine sam zaredala dosta postupaka i ništa, sad se organizam malo očistio, a još neke stvari ću i popravit kao npr. feritin, a muž sperm. pa valjda će urodit plodom kad-tad.
Sretna, kakvi su tvoji planovi, isto u prvi mjesec?

----------


## sara10

> Evo da prijavim 2 vraćene mrvice,sad čekanje


Ribice sretno!
I ostalim curama u postupku sretno, a novopečenim trudnicama čestitke!

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* još malo i slijedi najljepši susret..želim ti sreću i što lakši i brži porod.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ma da Sretna, imala sam bakteriju, al sam je riješila, a sad dok prođu ovi blagdani, a meni taman menga onda dolati početkom prvog mjes, a tada još ne mogu u postup. jer njih dolje nema još tada, a onda tek tamo krajem siječnja...zato kažem samo se vrtim i čekam....a šta ću, moramo bit strpljivi. Al nema veze, u prvoj polovini ove godine sam zaredala dosta postupaka i ništa, sad se organizam malo očistio, a još neke stvari ću i popravit kao npr. feritin, a muž sperm. pa valjda će urodit plodom kad-tad.
> Sretna, kakvi su tvoji planovi, isto u prvi mjesec?


Ja isto snižavam tsh,povisujem željezo i čekam 1.mjesec kod dr.B uzv i ako sve bude ok oko 20.1.trebala bi dobiti i krećemo nadam se u dobitni postupak.

----------


## mona22

> Evo da prijavim 2 vraćene mrvice,sad čekanje


sretno  :fige:  i da se mrve prime

----------


## Frćka

Jutro svima! Držim fige za svih i najbolje moguće scenarije! :fige: 
Malo sam out pa ne mogu pohvatat svih redom, *orhideja, ribice, klara, boogie woogie, s_iva, analoneta*...svima  :fige:  :Zaljubljen: 
Mi čekamo razvoj situacije, hvala na podršci i savjetima, *konfuzija* udavit ću ih dok mi nedaju da napravim dodatne pretrage! Oba puta i samo ta dva puta kad sam zatrudnila sam pila na svoju ruku andol 100...Pa nek mi kaže da nema nešto u tome!

----------


## Anna1

Tinka29 ako sam dobro upamtila, danas imas uzv... Pa sretno draga

----------


## mari80

> eej mari ja idem 6.12 kod doktorice..da na vv priznaju nalaze samo od njih,ali mene je prvo moj ginekolog poslao raditi te nalaze hormone,spermiogram pa kad sam to napravila onda na pregled..a nalaz od spermiograma trebas dobit na kucnu adresu jer mi kad smo dosli pitali su nas na salteru 
> ali dolazimo po nalaze ili hocemo postom,i stigli nam za dva tjedna i hormoni i spermiogram..znaci muz se trebao dogovoriti snjima..
> Dali su te pregledavali,kako to ide prvi put?


Kužim ja to, al mi je bezveze...ak su mi suprugu rekli da dodje radit spermiogram mogli su i meni reci da ponesem uputnice za izvadit hormone i jos neki nalaz za sto trebas biti na taste... posebice kad putujes 4 sata do zg.... Al mislim da oni na to ne geldaju, meni je dr upisao neke podatke u novotvoreni karton malo pogledao neke nalaze, pitao jesam radila hsg,pogledao me kratko na ultrazvuku i rekao mi 'sve super, kod vas kao sve štima'. A ja sam mu na to odgovorila da svaki dr to uvijek kaže a od trudnoce nista... pa je on komentirao kao  ne moze svaki ciklus biti dobitni...ne znam sta da kazem na to s obzirom i da je s 4 inseminacije svaki put bilo sve super, 3 folikula, super endometrij a od trudnoce nista. Za spermiogram nam sestre nista nisu rekle, samo da ce nalaz biti u kartonu kad krajem sječnja dodjem  na drugi pregled. Ali ja cu nazvati sljedeci tjedan i pitati je li nalaz dobar, s tim da je zadnji put kad je suprug radio spermiogram a to je bilo prije 2 godine nalaz bio ok. Eto mene zanima hoce li prvi postupak biti stimuliran nekim hormonia ili se radi ivf u prirodnom ciklusu (s 1 jajnom stanicom)... nadam se da se nisam krivo izrazila ali ivf terminologija je full nova za mene...

----------


## Mary123

Danas 6dnt..nikakvih promjena ni naznaka...

----------


## riba76

Thanx cure...
Spavala sam noćas ko beba,10 sati  :Smile: 
Sad će kava  :Coffee: 
Danas 1dnt... :Cekam: 

Frćka,kaj kažu doktori,ima li šanse da ipak bude ok?

----------


## TinaH

> Kužim ja to, al mi je bezveze...ak su mi suprugu rekli da dodje radit spermiogram mogli su i meni reci da ponesem uputnice za izvadit hormone i jos neki nalaz za sto trebas biti na taste... posebice kad putujes 4 sata do zg.... Al mislim da oni na to ne geldaju, meni je dr upisao neke podatke u novotvoreni karton malo pogledao neke nalaze, pitao jesam radila hsg,pogledao me kratko na ultrazvuku i rekao mi 'sve super, kod vas kao sve štima'. A ja sam mu na to odgovorila da svaki dr to uvijek kaže a od trudnoce nista... pa je on komentirao kao  ne moze svaki ciklus biti dobitni...ne znam sta da kazem na to s obzirom i da je s 4 inseminacije svaki put bilo sve super, 3 folikula, super endometrij a od trudnoce nista. Za spermiogram nam sestre nista nisu rekle, samo da ce nalaz biti u kartonu kad krajem sječnja dodjem  na drugi pregled. Ali ja cu nazvati sljedeci tjedan i pitati je li nalaz dobar, s tim da je zadnji put kad je suprug radio spermiogram a to je bilo prije 2 godine nalaz bio ok. Eto mene zanima hoce li prvi postupak biti stimuliran nekim hormonia ili se radi ivf u prirodnom ciklusu (s 1 jajnom stanicom)... nadam se da se nisam krivo izrazila ali ivf terminologija je full nova za mene...


A jbg.bas je glupo ispalo sad..kad oni nista nekazuba kad nazoves nesjetis se sve ni pitati..ja imam nalaze od njih i meni su neki hormoni poviseni pogotovo testosteron pa cemo vidjeti sta ce rec..i nista ti nisu vise rekli nemoras nikakve dodatne nalaze raditi osim tih hormona?
Jesi dugo cekala?
ja sam isto skroz nova u ovome i prvi put se susrecem stim svim izrazima ivf,inseminacijaa i ostalo..nadam se da cemo bit nekog rijesenja i uz ljekove da necemo odma morati potpomognutom..  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Thanx cure...
> Spavala sam noćas ko beba,10 sati 
> Sad će kava 
> Danas 1dnt...
> 
> Frćka,kaj kažu doktori,ima li šanse da ipak bude ok?


Samo ti i beba pavajte! :Smile: 
Znaš kako idu odgovori, nikad se nezna! Pa eto vrijeme će pokazat svoje! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*frćka* malo sam ispala iz toka, kad ponavljas betu?

----------


## Frćka

> *frćka* malo sam ispala iz toka, kad ponavljas betu?


U ponedeljak! Moramo vidjet dali pada ili se drugi borac izborio pa zbrčko možda betu! Male su šanse, sve znam, ali nemam i tako šta napravit nego i tako čekati! U utorak smo napravili uzv, gestacijska je tu,jedna, po računici smo bili 4+6, ali po punkciji 5+5, nije se vidjelo niš drugo! Zato, kao što oni kažu, nikad se nezna, a znat ćemo u ponedjeljak!

----------


## mari80

MA MENI SE NEDA VISE CEKAT, ne znam koliko ti godina imas ja 33 muz jos malo pa 40, 3ipol godine pokusavamo, 4 nesupjele inseminacije mislim da je vrijeme za korak dalje, a svi nalazi u redu... inseminacije nis ne bole malo neugodno al zaista nikakav problem ne predstavljaju....mene je strah te takozvane punkcije jer sam cula od zena da to jako boli...pa sam sad prestravljena... nismo dugo cekali,dosli u 10.15 negdje oko 11.30 bilo smo oboje gotovi....

----------


## riba76

> Samo ti i beba pavajte!
> Znaš kako idu odgovori, nikad se nezna! Pa eto vrijeme će pokazat svoje!


Hah,frćka :Wink: 
Thanx...
Držim ti fige da sve ispadne dobro.....samo budi pozitivna i dakje kao što i jesi  :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

> Thanx cure...
> Spavala sam noćas ko beba,10 sati 
> Sad će kava 
> Danas 1dnt...
> 
> Frćka,kaj kažu doktori,ima li šanse da ipak bude ok?


riba76 i ti si na VV?? onda smo zajedno bile....

----------


## Mary Ann

Svima ~~~~ za  :Heart:  i  :fige:  za nove pobjede.

Nakon 1650 jedinica Puregona ja došla do toga da je danas na punkciji bio 1 folikul i to prazan  :Sad: , a to sve ne bi bilo ništa da nisam pokupila komentar od dr. da sam prestara, a to mi nije rekla direktno nego na blaži naćin, da odustanem od svega ili da probam prirodni ciklus jer na stimulaciju ne reagiram.
Toliko opet o državnim klinikama  :Evil or Very Mad: ....

----------


## TrudyC

Mary Ann nisi prestara nego si u lošoj klinici.
Mijenjaj.

----------


## perla5

> Svima ~~~~ za  i  za nove pobjede.
> 
> Nakon 1650 jedinica Puregona ja došla do toga da je danas na punkciji bio 1 folikul i to prazan , a to sve ne bi bilo ništa da nisam pokupila komentar od dr. da sam prestara, a to mi nije rekla direktno nego na blaži naćin, da odustanem od svega ili da probam prirodni ciklus jer na stimulaciju ne reagiram.
> Toliko opet o državnim klinikama ....



Možda ona jednostavno ne zna svoj posao.

Sretno!

----------


## žužy

> Nakon 1650 jedinica Puregona ja došla do toga da je danas na punkciji bio 1 folikul i to prazan , a to sve ne bi bilo ništa da nisam pokupila komentar od dr. da sam prestara, a to mi nije rekla direktno nego na blaži naćin, da odustanem od svega ili da probam prirodni ciklus jer na stimulaciju ne reagiram.
> Toliko opet o državnim klinikama ....


 :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ponekad mi dođe da vrištim na takve komentare...
Možda samo treba promijeniti doktora i naći nekoga tko će izvuči maximum iz tvojih jajnika.  :Love:

----------


## riba76

Orhideja,jesam!
Ja sam ona koja je cmizdrila da joj je mjehur pun :D

----------


## Strašna

Samo da javim...test negativan...

----------


## riba76

Strašna  :Love: 
A beta?oćeš čekat 11.12.ili ranije?

----------


## hrki

*Strašna*, :Love: 
*Riba76,* nek se eskimići čvrsto uhvate  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## mimadz

mari80  ...mišljenja sam da je bol prilikom punkcije vrlo individualna, ovisno o tome, naravno, koliko se folikula punktira ali i koliki ti je prag tolerancije boli i koliko si dobro psihički pripremljen na sve to. ja sam bila čvrsto odlučna da me neće boljeti  :Nope:  odnosno dooobro sam se u glavi pripremila na to i zaista sam punkciju prošla okej! za razliku od toga transfer sam svaki puta doživjela kao veliku nelagodu dok druge žene i liječnici tvrde da je to mačji kašalj! treba ići u sve to hladne glave, bez straha - moj savjet!  :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

> Orhideja,jesam!
> Ja sam ona koja je cmizdrila da joj je mjehur pun :D


 :Laughing:  ja sam ona s srednjeg kreveta....bez mjehura  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

*Strašna*...grlim  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna 
> A beta?oćeš čekat 11.12.ili ranije?


a svakako cu ju napravit....kao i uvijek...

----------


## željkica

> *Željkice* još malo i slijedi najljepši susret..želim ti sreću i što lakši i brži porod.


Hvala ti,uf još malo mogu svaki čas ajme baš me trta,pitala sam  dr.P. jel mogu kod njega doć rodit  :Laughing:  
ti u 2 mj krećeš koliko sam pohvatala ajde neka bude sa srećom više!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Strasna saljem hug

Frcka to ipak daje neku nadu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary Ann

Ozbiljno razmišljam da mijenjam kliniku... više me pogodio komentar nego sam neuspjeh  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## luna2

pozdrav svima,cure zanima me dali mi koje cekamo prvi mjesec i postupke dali smijemo piti kakve vitamine,npr.centravit prenatal to je za zene koje planiraju trudnocu i trudnice i dojilje? :Confused:

----------


## riba76

Hrki,thanx

----------


## riba76

> a svakako cu ju napravit....kao i uvijek...


 :fige:

----------


## žužy

> pozdrav svima,cure zanima me dali mi koje cekamo prvi mjesec i postupke dali smijemo piti kakve vitamine,npr.centravit prenatal to je za zene koje planiraju trudnocu i trudnice i dojilje?


Evo ja čekam prvi mjesec, i tu i tam popijem koji vitaminček jer nisam nešto revna s unašanjem vitamina na prirodan način..nije mi naglašeno da ne smijem.

----------


## lana01

> Ozbiljno razmišljam da mijenjam kliniku... više me pogodio komentar nego sam neuspjeh


Ja sam zbog takvih negativnih komentara otisla sa Sv. Duha, godinu dana sam izgubila zbog nemara i bezobrazluka doticnog dr.

----------


## luna2

ok hvala morat cu i ja nesto prije pocetka toga svega :Very Happy:

----------


## TinaH

> MA MENI SE NEDA VISE CEKAT, ne znam koliko ti godina imas ja 33 muz jos malo pa 40, 3ipol godine pokusavamo, 4 nesupjele inseminacije mislim da je vrijeme za korak dalje, a svi nalazi u redu... inseminacije nis ne bole malo neugodno al zaista nikakav problem ne predstavljaju....mene je strah te takozvane punkcije jer sam cula od zena da to jako boli...pa sam sad prestravljena... nismo dugo cekali,dosli u 10.15 negdje oko 11.30 bilo smo oboje gotovi....


mi se pokusavamo 2 godine,stim da sam prije dvije godine bila trudna al nazalost spontani..ia tad se trudnoca desila bez problema 2-3 ciklus a od spontanog krecu problemi neuredne menstruacije,akne po licu a trudnoca nikako javila se ginekologu poslao me vadit hormone kaad ono sve zbrckano kaze izgleda policisticni jajnici (nadam se da sam dobro napisala),muz radio spermiogram kaze da isto nije bas dobar...pa nerazumijem kako sam prije ostala trudna sad nista..i kak sad odjednom ti jajnici!
mi smo mladi ja 24  :Smile:  muz 30...ni ja nebi cekala dok sam cekala nalaze mislila sam samo su problem moji hormoni sigurno cu dobiti tablete i za novu godinu + kad ono ni spermiogram nije dobar..jedva cekam sutra da vidim sta ce mi reci..  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> pozdrav svima,cure zanima me dali mi koje cekamo prvi mjesec i postupke dali smijemo piti kakve vitamine,npr.centravit prenatal to je za zene koje planiraju trudnocu i trudnice i dojilje?


luna ja pijem folnu kiselinu to mi moj ginekolog preporucio!  :Wink:

----------


## TinaH

Mari zaboravila sam te pitati jesi ti imala svoju suknju kako to ide kod njih? :-!

----------


## mari80

> Mari zaboravila sam te pitati jesi ti imala svoju suknju kako to ide kod njih? :-!


ja ti uvijek dodjem u nekoj svojo pamucnoj haljinici ili suknji kad god idem na pregled, nisam uopce pogledala jel oni imaju sto od tih svojih rekvizita... Meni je bio 11 dan ciklusa na dan pregleda, zao mi je sto u nalaz nije napisao koliki mi je folikul i debljina endometrija da idemo na ciljane odnose, kad vec smatra da su nalazi dobri...i zao mi je sto nisam pitala al nekako sam se zbunila od uzbudjenja. pita on mene kad vam je zadnji put bila menstruacija. kazem ja njemu da me pitate koji je danas dan ja sad u ovom trenutku ne bih znala... on se nasmijao a ja datum menge potrazila u mob  :Wink:

----------


## clematis

> Svima ~~~~ za  i  za nove pobjede.
> 
> Nakon 1650 jedinica Puregona ja došla do toga da je danas na punkciji bio 1 folikul i to prazan , a to sve ne bi bilo ništa da nisam pokupila komentar od dr. da sam prestara, a to mi nije rekla direktno nego na blaži naćin, da odustanem od svega ili da probam prirodni ciklus jer na stimulaciju ne reagiram.
> Toliko opet o državnim klinikama ....


kaj stara, pa 35 god imas, kaj je to staro? Tko bi onda trebao ici na mpo po njoj, 18-godisnjaci?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> pozdrav svima,cure zanima me dali mi koje cekamo prvi mjesec i postupke dali smijemo piti kakve vitamine,npr.centravit prenatal to je za zene koje planiraju trudnocu i trudnice i dojilje?


ne kontam   pitanje.....zasto ne  bi smjela  piti,  pije se  folna,   netko  prenatal,  vitamin  e,  vitamin c,  
ja  jos  +  magnezij,   onda  za  zeljezo,  onda  za imunitet,  masu  tableta  i  uvijek tako-  non stop....

----------


## mari80

mimdz hvala ti na pojasnjenju... kad si spomenula treba ici hladne glave, ja pomislih gdje sam ja od toga. Ja sam svaku inseminaciju preplakala, kao da bi se svi strahovi, nade, ocekivanja, razocaranja itd. slila u tom trenutku dok sam sjedila u cekaonici i cekala da me dr prozove, a suze bi klizile niz lice... valjda to svatko odradi na svoj nacin, meni se inace zacrni ispred ociju kad moram vaditi  krv al zelja za djetetom je jaca od svega. Bojim se , strah me je uzasno, al ne vidim drugu opciju da dodjemo do nase tako zeljene djecice  :Wink:  osim sto ako veceras zavedem muza (ovulacijski test je bio pozitivan danas), pa nam bog podari dvije crte na testu, taman poklon za Bozic  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> ja ti uvijek dodjem u nekoj svojo pamucnoj haljinici ili suknji kad god idem na pregled, nisam uopce pogledala jel oni imaju sto od tih svojih rekvizita... Meni je bio 11 dan ciklusa na dan pregleda, zao mi je sto u nalaz nije napisao koliki mi je folikul i debljina endometrija da idemo na ciljane odnose, kad vec smatra da su nalazi dobri...i zao mi je sto nisam pitala al nekako sam se zbunila od uzbudjenja. pita on mene kad vam je zadnji put bila menstruacija. kazem ja njemu da me pitate koji je danas dan ja sad u ovom trenutku ne bih znala... on se nasmijao a ja datum menge potrazila u mob


Ma budem uzela neku svoju suknjicu..
hahahahahahha..dobra si..tak cu i ja sutra..onda kad izadem sjetit cu se sta sam sve trebala pitati.hehe
meni ce biti 10 dan,nadam se da ce mi objasnit kakva je situacija a ne da opet nista neznam..  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

sto god vas zanima pitajte doktora, ocekivati da ce vam reci sve sto ste si zamislile je previse.

----------


## Inesz

> kaj stara, pa 35 god imas, kaj je to staro? Tko bi onda trebao ici na mpo po njoj, 18-godisnjaci?


Da, prosječna dob žena u ivf-u u SAD-u je 36 godina, a u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu prosječna dob žena u ivf-u je 35 godina.

35 godina jest zapravo visoka dob za trudnoću i rađanje, jednako tako je to visoka dob za mpo.

U 2010. godina u SAD-u samo je 12 % ciklusa mpo-a bilo kod žena mlađih od 30 godina. Najveći postotak ciklusa 66% bio je u žena satarih od 30-39 godina.

Na žalost ženin reproduktivni vijek vrlo je kratak i kod većine žena poslije 35. godine dolazi do naglog pada mogućnosti postizanje trudnoće i rođenja dijeteta.

http://www.cdc.gov/art/ART2010/sect2_fig6-15.htm#14

Na gornjem linku može se npr vidjeti da je za žene od  28 godina šansa za živorođeno dijete po stimuliranom postupku 45 %, dok je ta ista šansa za žene od 36 godina već pala na 32%, a za žene od 40 godina ta je šansa 18%... (ovo su statistike iz SAD-a, u našim bolničkim uvjetima liječenja te su šanse daleko manje)  :Sad:

----------


## tina1986

Drage moje danas 9 dnt blastica test negativan. Test sam radila gravignost. 
Ima li jos nade za mene, betu bi trebala vadit 12 dnt? 
Ove godine Sv. Nikola nije bio darezljiv, bas sam se nekako nadala pozitivnom testu.

----------


## saraya

Strašna, ja bih ipak još pričekala i vadila ß
Frćka, nadam se najboljem  :fige: , vidim držiš se ti, samo hrabro...
Mary Ann, mijenjaj kliniku AAAAAAAA!!!
svim curama novim trudnicama, u postupku, čekalicama..sretno...onim tužnima, glavu gore...tu smo sve za vas...doći će vrijeme kada ćemo i mi disati punim plućima...

----------


## sretna 1506

> MA MENI SE NEDA VISE CEKAT, ne znam koliko ti godina imas ja 33 muz jos malo pa 40, 3ipol godine pokusavamo, 4 nesupjele inseminacije mislim da je vrijeme za korak dalje, a svi nalazi u redu... inseminacije nis ne bole malo neugodno al zaista nikakav problem ne predstavljaju....mene je strah te takozvane punkcije jer sam cula od zena da to jako boli...pa sam sad prestravljena... nismo dugo cekali,dosli u 10.15 negdje oko 11.30 bilo smo oboje gotovi....


A boli,boli...a kako je meni kad sam prije 11 god.išla prvi put na VV i nisam znala ništa o mpo,pa sam jadna pitala jel to šta boli,rekli su mi ako se bojiš boli kako ti misliš nositi trudnoću i na kraju roditi,tako da  to je istina,bol se izdrži a treba izdržati sve ono poslije,čekanje bete,prvog uzv,pa još gore drugog uzv,pa sljedeći opet strah koja graniči sa boli,pa krvarenje u trudnoći,pa širenje maternice koje boli,pa leđa i tako do kraja.....poroda :Smile:

----------


## vrtirepka

isse,cure ispaliti cu sa svojim ginekologom,,,četvrti put me šalje vaditi betu (iako je dr A rekao 2x)
prva je 653,,druga 1753   i sad treća 2831,,,,da li je to dobar tijek bete,,,kad sam vidjela da se ova treća nije poduplala,,,plakat sam počela....
u četvrtak idem kod dr A,,kojeg sam i zvala i koji je rekao da mi je gin samo bezveze zakomplicirao,,,i da nastavim terapiju...

----------


## bubekica

pa ne moras vadit betu, cekaj uzv u cetvrtak. sretno! a beta se nakon 1000 ne dupla svakih 48h.

----------


## mari80

Sretna 1506, koliko si imala godina kad si se upustila u IVF vode na VV??i ja imam jednu prekrasnu curicu 7 god,, koja silno zeli seku ili bracu  :Smile:

----------


## vrtirepka

a moram,,traziti ce mi kolika je beta,,a idem vaditi i d dimere i po heparin,,,tak da...ufff...
hvala na brzom odgovoru,,ja kontala da se beta mora uvijek duplati...

----------


## sretna 1506

> Sretna 1506, koliko si imala godina kad si se upustila u IVF vode na VV??i ja imam jednu prekrasnu curicu 7 god,, koja silno zeli seku ili bracu


Sa 29 god. prvi ivf-icsi,neuspješan,sa 30 god. drugi put uspješan.Iz tog postupka imam sina od 8,5 god. koji baš nešto silno ne želi brata ili seku ali zato mama i tata žele još jedno djetešce  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

vrtirepka, bit će ok  :fige:

----------


## Aerin

Tantolina sta ima kod tebe? Nista ne pises..

----------


## lana01

Beta 16dnt 5033!!! Uh koliko ih je

----------


## žužy

*lana* :Very Happy:  Miriši na dupliće!
*vrtirepka*,ma super ti je beta! :Klap: 
*tina1986* , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je bilo prerano!

----------


## mari80

> Jesam, imam e. Coli pa mi je moja dr opce prakse prepisala cefalexin. Pisala sam vec na Mpo trudnoca nakon svega jer su me zanimala iskustva drugih cura sa ovom bakterijom- izgleda da je samo jedna imala isti problem. U utorak idem kod gin na pregled pa cemo vidit.


Jojo jesi se riješila escherihije?? meni je sad dr. alebic rekao da moram ponoviti bris, al mene strah da ce bestija opet biti tamo, iako sma popila dvije ture klavexa... pijem uz to i brusnicu, d-mannosu i puno tekucine... do prvog mjeseca je se moram rijesiti kako bi me dr sto prije stavio u postupak.... svaki savjet je dobrodosao...

----------


## bubaba

Strašna žao mi je ...

Redovito vas čitam ali odmah se ispričavam što ne mogu pohvatati sve ...držim fige orhideja, ribice, klara, boogie woogie, s-iva, analoneta...i svima drugima koji čekaju ili se spremaju u postupak 

Meni je u srijedu bio transfer dvije trodnevne mrvice..i sad čekam doma...

----------


## Mary Ann

> Da, prosječna dob žena u ivf-u u SAD-u je 36 godina, a u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu prosječna dob žena u ivf-u je 35 godina.
> 
> 35 godina jest zapravo visoka dob za trudnoću i rađanje, jednako tako je to visoka dob za mpo.
> 
> U 2010. godina u SAD-u samo je 12 % ciklusa mpo-a bilo kod žena mlađih od 30 godina. Najveći postotak ciklusa 66% bio je u žena satarih od 30-39 godina.
> 
> Na žalost ženin reproduktivni vijek vrlo je kratak i kod većine žena poslije 35. godine dolazi do naglog pada mogućnosti postizanje trudnoće i rođenja dijeteta.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/art/ART2010/sect2_fig6-15.htm#14
> ...


Da istina je. Visoka je dob, ali situacija s MPO je takva da to jednostavno nije pucnuti prstima i ostati trudna. Nitko od nas nije priželjkivao da ide na MPO nego nas je jednostavno priroda ili već nešto natjeralo na to. Sve to dugo traje i treba proći puno vremena dok se dođe do trudnoće pa tako i godine idu. Ja sam počela sa 25, ostvarila jednu trudnoću sa 28, nakon toga pokušala 2008 g., razboljela se i sad nakon svega nije u redu da mi netko kaže da sam stara  :Mad:  i da nemam pravo na još jedno dijete.

----------


## bubaba

Merry Ann ovo si divno rekla..nitko od nas nije priželjkivao biti u ovakvim situacijama..niti zaslužuje komentare tipa da smo prestare i sl.

----------


## Mary Ann

> Merry Ann ovo si divno rekla..nitko od nas nije priželjkivao biti u ovakvim situacijama..niti zaslužuje komentare tipa da smo prestare i sl.


bubaba  :Naklon:  i ~~~~ za tvoje dvije mrvice

----------


## riba76

Lana  :Sing: 
Bubaba  :fige:

----------


## Tinka79

> Tinka29 ako sam dobroi upamtila, danas imas uzv... Pa sretno draga


Eeeeej Anna,ja sam neplanski prosli tj zavrsila na UZV zbog krvarenj,imam neki hematom koji svako malo prokrvari.Uglavnom jedna mrva je odustala  :Sad:  druga je jos tu,zbog krvarenja vise mirujem i cekam novi UZV 13.Kako si ti?Poslala sam ti poruku u inbox ima vec neko vrijeme.  :Smile:

----------


## Anna1

Tinka79 sorry nisam pratila inbox, ali eto odgovorih ti.... Mislim na tebe...

----------


## kameleon

strašna  :Love:  i  :fige:  da test laže!
tina1986  :Love: , kad ti ideš vaditi betu?
mary 123 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
frćka  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se jedan bebač izbori!!!!kada si počela piti andol 100?
lana01  :Very Happy:  barem dva...čestitam!!! Na kojoj si ti klinici?
vrtirepka, kao što cure kažu beta je ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
riba, orhideja, buaba, boogie woogie  i ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!

----------


## lana01

Vinogradska. Drzim fige svim cekalicama :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Da istina je. Visoka je dob, ali situacija s MPO je takva da to jednostavno nije pucnuti prstima i ostati trudna. Nitko od nas nije priželjkivao da ide na MPO nego nas je jednostavno priroda ili već nešto natjeralo na to. Sve to dugo traje i treba proći puno vremena dok se dođe do trudnoće pa tako i godine idu. Ja sam počela sa 25, ostvarila jednu trudnoću sa 28, nakon toga pokušala 2008 g., razboljela se i sad nakon svega nije u redu da mi netko kaže da sam stara  i da nemam pravo na još jedno dijete.


Mary Ann,
nije u redu da ti je dr rekla da si stara i da odustaneš. Takve riječi ne priliče jednoj liječnici, takav riječnik vrlo je neprofesionalan i neetičan.  

 :Sad:

----------


## saraya

> Beta 16dnt 5033!!! Uh koliko ih je


a jesi me nasmijala ahahaha dovoljno :Laughing:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  možda trojke?? super lana

----------


## željkica

crvenkapice jel se spremaš za postupak?

----------


## Frćka

*Strašna*, jesi napravila još koji test? Da je bilo prerano :fige: 
*Kameleon* andol sam počela pit odmah nakon transfera oba puta! saznat ću ja šta je u pitanju, pisala sam mail dr.R, ali mi nije odgovorio ili imam pogrešam mail, ako neko zna točan, molim vas na pp ako nije problem! Ako mi odbije dat pretrage moj dr., idem preko dr.R, neznam kako drugačije?

----------


## TinaH

Pozdrav cureee..evo ja sam jucer bila na VV prvi put na pregledu kod doktorice i o doktoric mogu reci sve najbolje,sve objasni i na sva moja pitanja sam dobila odgovore..e sad jedini je problem sto ona i moj ginekolog imaju skroz razlicita misljenja pa neznam sta da mislim..meni su hormoni gdje koji povisen al androgen najvise onak dosta od ref.vrijednosti a ona je na to rekla da je to dobro da oni cak vole da je povisen jer to pokazuje kao dobru rezervu (sta to znaci,nemam pojma!?  :Smile:  ) dok je meni moj ginekolog reko da to sto je povisen pokazatelj policisticnih jajnika!? Doktorica me pogledala ultrazvukom i kaze sve stima,apisala mi je na nalaz i desni ilijevi jajnjk primjerene velicine i morfologije..endometrija primjerena fazi ciklusa (10dc)..e sad za nalaz supruga je rekla da je los,da ih ima dovoljno al da nisu bas najbolji,ali da je za trudnocu dovoljan jedan tako da nije zabrinjavajuce,ali kaopo njihovim pravilima po njegovom nalazu imamo pravo na potpomognutu! I sad mi je rekla da se poslje 13.1 javimo da suprug ponovi spermiogram,te mora napraviti jos neke nalaze,i trebamo doci 3 dc na pregled i to obaviti a ja moram inzulin provjeriti..sad me zanima zasto ide taj 3 dc pregled kad tad jos imam M? Sta tad pregledava?
To svatko ima svoju dijagnozu sad kome vjerovat ko ce ih znati!

----------


## žužy

*TinaH*,mislim da te neće doslovno pregledavat,neznam bar mene nije.Ja sam kod doktora,al isto tako,samo sam izvadila krv i malo smo popričali.TM će dati uzorak za s-gram a ti ćeš dati krv za inzulin. A pregled 3.dc ide kad krenete u postupak,odnosno o tom pregledu,ako nema slučajno cista (i nalazima) ovisi da li idete taj ciklus u postupak.

----------


## TinaH

> *TinaH*,mislim da te neće doslovno pregledavat,neznam bar mene nije.Ja sam kod doktora,al isto tako,samo sam izvadila krv i malo smo popričali.TM će dati uzorak za s-gram a ti ćeš dati krv za inzulin. A pregled 3.dc ide kad krenete u postupak,odnosno o tom pregledu,ako nema slučajno cista (i nalazima) ovisi da li idete taj ciklus u postupak.


Pa nemam pojma,rekla je da dodem 3dc s uputnicom za pregled i posebnom za lab.za vadenje krvi..i kao kad nazovem da kazem da smo tu kao u postupku pa da necekamo nego da taj dan mozemo sve obaviti..a sad nekuzim zasto me planira pregledavati kad me pregledala jucer,al dobro! A vidim da dosta cura pise da mora doci taj 3dc..  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna*, jesi napravila još koji test? Da je bilo prerano


Jesam...negativan je...

----------


## tina1986

Pozdrav svima. 
Danas 10 dnt blastica Beta je 0,100 - negativna. 
Znaci ništa od ovog postupka.... 
Zvala doktora i kaže da odem izvadit betu jos 12 dnt, neznam zašto ????? 
Ionako će neće ništa promijeniti a i jučer sam sve isplakala tako da danas nemam ni jedne suze, a i ne da mi se ponovno vadit Betu u ponedjeljak i jos se trijumf s ovim lijekovima do tada... 
Sada me čekaju jos dva eskimica, samo neznam kada idem po njih ????? 
Nadam se da će vama ovaj 12 mj bit uspješniji  ..... Pusek za sve cekalice bete

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapice jel se spremaš za postupak?


cekam  mengu  koja   nikako da dođe   ,  nema je  kad  treba  :/

jel  se  vama  to  događa   da   se,  bas  kad  trebate  u postupak   ,ciklus  produzi   3-4dana   ?   mrzim kad  ne ide   po planu
pomislila sam  na  cistu  ali  sam bila  poslije  menge  na uzv  bas  zbog toga   ....

----------


## sretna 1506

> cekam  mengu  koja   nikako da dođe   ,  nema je  kad  treba  :/
> 
> jel  se  vama  to  događa   da   se,  bas  kad  trebate  u postupak   ,ciklus  produzi   3-4dana   ?   mrzim kad  ne ide   po planu
> pomislila sam  na  cistu  ali  sam bila  poslije  menge  na uzv  bas  zbog toga   ....


Možda si trudna,meni da kasni 4 dana sigurno bi bila trudna,jer uvijek točno,nema šanse da kasni,može 1 dan ali više ne,ne,ne daje mi šansu da se ponadam.

----------


## bubekica

Crvenkapice, moguce je da je folikularna cista, ona nastaje nakon ovulacije. Testic, a ako je dodje kroz par dana, kod ginica.

----------


## luna2

cure zanima me dali imam kakva prava novcane naknade kada se dijete rodi posto ne radim i nisam prijavljena na burzu?

----------


## Argente

> Pa nemam pojma,rekla je da dodem 3dc s uputnicom za pregled i posebnom za lab.za vadenje krvi..i kao kad nazovem da kazem da smo tu kao u postupku pa da necekamo nego da taj dan mozemo sve obaviti..a sad nekuzim zasto me planira pregledavati kad me pregledala jucer,al dobro! A vidim da dosta cura pise da mora doci taj 3dc..


Pregled 3dc služi tome da se odredi je li ciklus povoljan za postupak, npr. ako postoji neka cista, ne bi trebalo ići u stimulaciju jer cista "pojede" stimulaciju. Također se na početku ciklusa dobro vide antralni folikuli prema čijem se broju bolje može odrediti terapija. Bilo bi dobro da se taj pregled radi na svim klinikama, ali eto...koliko ja znam, od državnih bolnica to je standard samo na VV.

----------


## jojo

> Jojo jesi se riješila escherihije?? meni je sad dr. alebic rekao da moram ponoviti bris, al mene strah da ce bestija opet biti tamo, iako sma popila dvije ture klavexa... pijem uz to i brusnicu, d-mannosu i puno tekucine... do prvog mjeseca je se moram rijesiti kako bi me dr sto prije stavio u postupak.... svaki savjet je dobrodosao...



Sorry tek sam sad vidila post. Za 7 dana motam opet napravit urinokulturu pa cemo vidit kakbo je stanje. Popila sam turu cefalexina i pijem caj od brusnice + sok od brusnice.

----------


## žužy

> Pregled 3dc služi tome da se odredi je li ciklus povoljan za postupak, npr. ako postoji neka cista, ne bi trebalo ići u stimulaciju jer cista "pojede" stimulaciju. Također se na početku ciklusa dobro vide antralni folikuli prema čijem se broju bolje može odrediti terapija. Bilo bi dobro da se taj pregled radi na svim klinikama, ali eto...koliko ja znam, od državnih bolnica to je standard samo na VV.


Ja sam skužila da *Tina* pita za pregled 3. dc sad dok pe sa suprugom napravit nalaze,a ne na pregled 3. dc u ciklusu u kojem imaju planirani postupak.

----------


## boogie woogie

Kadauna,Argente,iskusne rode,jel ima negdje tema gdje su ove cure/parovi koji su odustali i zasto,s kojom dijagnozom i nakon koliko pokusaja,s koliko godina itd...mislim da je Kadauna nedavno nesto pisala,a kako trenutno imam samo mob internet nemrem bas vjesto pregledavat teme.ok je da znamo uspjeh 20-30%,al za koga? dal ce 90% parova nakon 5 -6 pokusaja dobit bebu? vise,manje? okrutna tema,jer nada nas sve drzi al treba bit i realan i objektivan.
druga stvar,ovi dr.sto se ponasaju netakticno- ima ih svuda i uvijek,ja sam cula svakakvih slucajeva,komentara,treba ih ignorirat i mijenjat dr.,ipak to nije rutinski posao i svako od nas zasluzuje potpuno individualni pristup i dr koji ce ucinit najbolje sto moze.i oni su ljudi,a ljudi nas ima svakakvih... vibrice svima !!

----------


## Inesz

boogie

evo tema Izlazna strategija o odustajanju od mpo-a:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41378-I...zna+strategija


inače, u zapadnim zemljama unutar 4-5 stimuliranih postupaka oko 65% parova ostvari roditeljstvo.

----------


## TinaH

> Pregled 3dc služi tome da se odredi je li ciklus povoljan za postupak, npr. ako postoji neka cista, ne bi trebalo ići u stimulaciju jer cista "pojede" stimulaciju. Također se na početku ciklusa dobro vide antralni folikuli prema čijem se broju bolje može odrediti terapija. Bilo bi dobro da se taj pregled radi na svim klinikama, ali eto...koliko ja znam, od državnih bolnica to je standard samo na VV.


Hvala ti Argente, sad mi je puno jasnije..a i sad kad razmisljam jos mi je doktorica rekla da muz napravi urinokulturu, bris mokracne cijevi i bakteriologiu ejakulata te da ponovi spermiogram i to donesem taj 3dc i ja dodem na pregled jer s moje strane je sve uredu samo jos moram napravti inzulin...super mi je na VV sto su brzii nema puno cekanja..  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> Ja sam skužila da *Tina* pita za pregled 3. dc sad dok pe sa suprugom napravit nalaze,a ne na pregled 3. dc u ciklusu u kojem imaju planirani postupak.


ma nema veze, kad ni ja nisam znala sta pitam..hehe
argente je pojasnila..izgleda da krecemo u postupak,jer mi je i doktorica rekla da kad nazovem za muza za spermiogram i to da kazem da smo u postupku da necekamo..  :Wink:

----------


## bubaba

Mery Ann, Riba76 i Kameleon hvala Vam. 
Lana01 čestitam ti
Strašna...žao mi je , drži se 
Tina1986..žao mi je, drži mi se i ti 

ja sam evo danas 4 dan od transfera...sporo li idu dani ....

----------


## clematis

> Mery Ann, Riba76 i Kameleon hvala Vam. 
> Lana01 čestitam ti
> Strašna...žao mi je , drži se 
> Tina1986..žao mi je, drži mi se i ti 
> 
> ja sam evo danas 4 dan od transfera...*sporo li idu dani* ....



ajme, bas sporo idu dani, ja cu izludit, jos 5 dana do bete.  :Sad: 

kako je vama cekalicama, jel imate kakve grceve ili bockanja. Ja evo cijelo vrijeme neki vrag me zateze, bocka, grci ne znam kaj da mislim.

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna,Argente,iskusne rode,jel ima negdje tema gdje su ove cure/parovi koji su odustali i zasto,s kojom dijagnozom i nakon koliko pokusaja,s koliko godina itd...mislim da je Kadauna nedavno nesto pisala,a kako trenutno imam samo mob internet nemrem bas vjesto pregledavat teme.ok je da znamo uspjeh 20-30%,al za koga? dal ce 90% parova nakon 5 -6 pokusaja dobit bebu? vise,manje? okrutna tema,jer nada nas sve drzi al treba bit i realan i objektivan.
> 
> druga stvar,ovi dr.sto se ponasaju netakticno- ima ih svuda i uvijek,ja sam cula svakakvih slucajeva,komentara,treba ih ignorirat i mijenjat dr.,ipak to nije rutinski posao i svako od nas zasluzuje potpuno individualni pristup i dr koji ce ucinit najbolje sto moze.i oni su ljudi,a ljudi nas ima svakakvih... vibrice svima !!






vec ti je Inesz sve napisala, ponudila bih par tekstova: 



jedan americki tekst na tu temu kad prestati, nema ti ultimativnog recepta: 

http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/average-ivf-attempts/

Ovaj tekst bih uzela s rezervom jer govori o vrlo visokim i previsokim postocima kumulativno uspjeha (ovu rijec bi trebalo zabraniti u ovom kontekstu) nakon 3 ful stimulirana IVF postupka od vise od 70% ali samo za parove kod kojih zena ima ispod 40 godina, normalnu ovarijalnu rezervu (dakle reagira dobro na stimulaciju), kod kojih postoji ok spermiogram, i kod kojih zena ima receptiva Uterus, takvi nazalost nismo svi plus ovdje se radi o vrhunskoj SAD klinici, neusporediva s nasim klinikama (niti privatnim). Vrlo jasno prikazuje kad oni preporucuju zeni da ide na donaciju, dakle sigurno odmah kod zena 43+, ali to je Amerika,zato i imaju dobre rezultate jer cesto odbijaju nepovoljen / teze pacijente. 



Evo jos jedan vrlo zanimljiv tekst o SAD istrazivanjima o kumulativnom uspjehu u IVF-u: 

http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_155272.asp



a evo i jedan, koji je nama u Europi rekla bih blizi tekst, takvi rezultati iz Australije i N. Zelanda: 

https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/health/ivf-success-one-two-under-35-failure-after-five-cycles 





Tesko je reci kad je dosta, kad treba prestati, kad mozda razmisljati o donaciji jajnih stanica, ali moj je neki subjektivni dojam da nasi lijecnici vrlo nevoljko preporucuju donacije jajnih stanica kod zena kjie imaju male ili cak nikakve izglede za ostvariti trudnocu, ali takvu informaciju - imam dojam - i zene tesko ili nikako u Hrvatskoj primaju ili prihvacaju. 



Imali smo ovih dana primjer Mary Anne, kojoj je doktorica preporucila da ide na prirodnjake ili da odustane...... i drvlje i kamenje po doktorici, ne znam o kojoj je doktorici i klinici rijec. Mozda jeste bila gruba - ali poznavajuci sebe ja bih voljela da mi doktor/doktorica odmah u pocetku ili bar nakon jednog pokusaja veli kako nam sanse stoje, koje izglede imamo ostvariti trudnocu, itd. Pa cu ovim putem Mary Anne pitati, da znas da imas jako male izglede za ostvariti trudnocu, da bi trebala npr 25 prirodnjaka da ostvaris trudnocu, bi li nastavila lijecenje kod te doktorice ili bi mijenjala kliniku? Bi li mozda pristala na donaciju j.s. jer ista donosi stopu trudnoca od 50% ....... 



I da se odmah razumijemo, stvarno mislim da donacija gameta nije rjesenje prihvatljivo za sve ali nije niti IVF opcenito privhatljivo svima, niti je donacija j.s. kljuc za svaku dijagnozu, imamo ovdje na forumu slucajeva koji niti unatoc donaciji j.s. nisu zatrudnjele niti1. niti 2 niti 3. niti 4. ....... put. 



Mi smo krenuli u IVF kad sam ja imala 32 godine kao laganiji slucaj sa "samo" neprohodnim jajovodima i dobrom hormonalnom slikom a s dvije prethodno ostvarene spontane trudnoce koje su kao "dobar znak" unatoc tome sto su bile biokemijska i vanmaternicna. Trebalo je 2 stimulacije (jedna bez transfera), jedna polustimulacija, dva prirodnjaka (oba bez transfera), da bi sljedeca stimulacija zavrsila trudnocom (i porod) u mojoj tad vec 35./36. godini. Taj je postupak meni bio tek ili vec 3. transfer. Kako je vrijeme odmicalo, sigurna sam da bi neki parovi vec odustali. Sljedeca stimulacija nakon te trudnoce, poroda, dojenja, etc.... je opet zavrsila trudnocom - biokemijskom...... Jos nismo odustali



Hocu reci da je sve vrlo osobna odluka, kako MPO postupci opcenito tako i donacije gameta, odustajanje od svih oblika lijecenja neplodnosti. 

OT sam - ali mislim da na odbrojavanju imamo priliku za sve teme i mislim da trebamo mnogo glasnije pricati i o odustajanju i o tome da neki parovi nikada nece ostvariti trudnocu i o tome da su donacije gameta sasvim normalan i prihvatljiv vid lijecenja neplodnosti te da donacije kako takve treba detabuizirati u HR, mozda i nase MPO lijecnike treba educirati i u tome da zenama "na vrijeme" preporucuju donacije a ne kad vec izgube sva prava preko HZZO-a ili svaku volju da se s tom temom pozabave i donesu neku svoju odluku.

----------


## Argente

Ma koliko superiorne bile američke klinike mislim da mi u HR možemo konkurirati kumulativnom stopom uspjeha.  :Smile: 
Kako- pa relativno visoku stopu uspješnosti možemo zahvaliti niskim cijenama IVF-a u odnosu na inozemstvo, plus (govorim dosad); neograničen broj prirodnjaka (koji su često bili podebljavali klomifenima pa bi ustvari bili polustimulirani), besplatne "ruke" nakon 3 HHZO sponsored postupka, poništavanje odrađenih postupaka i to ne samo Milinovićevskih već i onih od prije, cijela ta situacija rezultirala je time da je niš-posebno po čekaonama i tu na forumu sresti žene koje iza sebe imaju 15+ postupaka. Toga je, usudila bih se reći, u Amerikama jako malo. Kad šteti uspješnosti klinike i ide iz vlastitog džepa, lakše će doktori usmjeriti u donaciju i pacijenti prihvatiti taj smjer.

Osim toga, mi imamo puno jači taj mentalitet ognjišta - mora se imati djecu jer život bez njih nema svrhe, pa opterećenost genima, težina postupka posvajanja, okolina koja potiče do forsiranja "ne odustaj"; htjedoh reći da je, unatoč tome što nikako da dobijemo rezultate klinika, kumulativan uspjeh u Hrvata vjerujem negdje 80%. Samo, na koliko postupaka...sigurno ne na 3.

----------


## Argente

Za Maribor je bila spika 60% parova unutar 4 stimulirana postupka, je li tako?
I tih 80% posto mi negdje zvoni, mislim da su to oni koji su išli i nakon ova 4 (ne znam dokad).

----------


## boogie woogie

wow,ovo je kisa informacija,hvala puno puno!mozda bi bilo dobro kopirat zadnjih par postova na novu temu da ih je lakse naci. istina je kod mene da je jak taj peer preasure,starci,drustvo.... a mozda je i instinkt.mozda je svijest o tome da je sad trenutak i da ne mozemo odgodit odluku na 5 godina.moja naj frendica,i jos par drugih,kazu ovo: ljubav prema djetetu je neupitna i neizmjerna.al svakako kvaliteta zivota pada s djetetom,sve se vrti oko njega,itd... i opet ja zelim tu bebicu, obozavam svoje necake, i evo muka mi je od ovih grceva danas pa svjezeg krvarenja ,koje mi je ubilo 99% nade,tračak postoji. do sutra. a mozda zbilja da pokusavamo ivf neograniceni broj puta bi svi uspjeli? ipak biologija radi za nas!

----------


## Argente

selimo: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83245-U...-kada-je-dosta

----------


## Krtica

Zatišje ovdje! Gdje ste ženske? Evo ja danas pijem svoje zadnje dvije tablete klomića. Gladna sam stalnooooo. Imam 3 obećavajuća folikulića. Aih očekujem krajem tjedna.

----------


## doanna

> Zatišje ovdje! Gdje ste ženske? Evo ja danas pijem svoje zadnje dvije tablete klomića. Gladna sam stalnooooo. Imam 3 obećavajuća folikulića. Aih očekujem krajem tjedna.


uuuu, to je super, kakav ti je endić, meni su ga klomići bili dobrano stanjili

----------


## orhideja.

> ajme, bas sporo idu dani, ja cu izludit, jos 5 dana do bete. 
> 
> kako je vama cekalicama, jel imate kakve grceve ili bockanja. Ja evo cijelo vrijeme neki vrag me zateze, bocka, grci ne znam kaj da mislim.


Meni danas 4dnt ...vrijeme je sporije nego puž  :Laughing: 
Osim pojačanog znojenja i navečer probadanja na mjestu gdje je dokt na transferu jako stisne uzv, te ujutro bolnog mjehura.... to je to za sada od simptoma

----------


## Krtica

Endić za sada 7mm. Kaže dr da je super s obzirom na 7dc. Dobro bi bilo da bude iznad 9 do aih-a. Stanji ga i meni, al ne drastično.

----------


## Krtica

Doanna koji je kod vas sljedeći korak?

----------


## Ginger

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari80

> Sorry tek sam sad vidila post. Za 7 dana motam opet napravit urinokulturu pa cemo vidit kakbo je stanje. Popila sam turu cefalexina i pijem caj od brusnice + sok od brusnice.



I ja sam popila 2 ture  antibiotika, jos pijem d-mannosu i kapusle brusnice iz dm-a. Meni je echerihija pronadjena i u cerviksu,kad sma rekla dr. A da sam popila klavex on je to stavio u nalaz ali nisam sigurna je li mi rekao da  ponovim bris do prvog mjeseca kad sam narucna kod njega  :Sad:  strah me ponovit nalaz i ustanovit da je beštija jos uvijek tamo, al nema mi druge... :Sad:  ja cu sljedeci tjedan ponovit urinokulturu... jesi ti isto u postupku kod dr. Alebića... ako jesi, jel ti sto rekao us vezi nalaza s echerihijom...

----------


## jojo

> I ja sam popila 2 ture  antibiotika, jos pijem d-mannosu i kapusle brusnice iz dm-a. Meni je echerihija pronadjena i u cerviksu,kad sma rekla dr. A da sam popila klavex on je to stavio u nalaz ali nisam sigurna je li mi rekao da  ponovim bris do prvog mjeseca kad sam narucna kod njega  strah me ponovit nalaz i ustanovit da je beštija jos uvijek tamo, al nema mi druge... ja cu sljedeci tjedan ponovit urinokulturu... jesi ti isto u postupku kod dr. Alebića... ako jesi, jel ti sto rekao us vezi nalaza s echerihijom...


ma ja sam ti u kbc-u u Splitu. u petak ću ponovo radit urinokulturu pa ću vidit.

----------


## Brunaa

> može već 5. ili 6. ili 7. dan nakon transfera  blastica jer bi ista već trebala krenuti taj 10dpo, ali ti to doktori ne preporučuju jer je igra živaca i morat ćeš bar 2-4 puta na ponavljanje bete. Ali neke nestrpljive su već tad išle na betu. 
> 
> Ali recimo 9. dan nakon transfera blastice je sasvim razumno ići na betu, ali ti tad već svaki test MORA pokazati plus - ako ima trudnoće.


Milsim da će me *Kadauna* natjerati ovom postom da prvi put uradim test prije bete  :Raspa:  9.dan nakon transfera blastice je čak 6 dana prije nego bi trebala raditi betu...

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

Ispravak, cijela 4 dana prije bete

----------


## s_iva

Strašna, je li danas beta?

----------


## saraya

Strašna i Frćka..kako ste cure??
s_iva kako se odvija situacija?
lana01 nestrpljivo te čekam  :Smile: 
svim drugim čekalicama  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

cekam par beta danas pa onda lijepim listu - malo kasnim, strka je svuda.
saljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, je li danas beta?


Beta je trebala bit 11.12. No napravila sam ju danas....i 0.......
tako da prijavljujem negativnu betu.....
po malo imam feeling kao da se predajem....

----------


## Frćka

> Beta je trebala bit 11.12. No napravila sam ju danas....i 0.......
> tako da prijavljujem negativnu betu.....
> po malo imam feeling kao da se predajem....


*Strašna* grlim šta drugo, ovo su situacije kad utjehe nema, utjehu nalazimo samo u sljedećem pokušaju i nema odustajanja, ljuta sam, nećemo odustat!!! Želim da sve žene ovdje zatrudne i dobiju i zagrle svoju bebu, tako će i bit i gotovo!
Ja čekam svoju betu u dva da vidim koliko će me pokosit, al šta god bude idem dalje, nedam se, hoću bebu i gotovo!

----------


## Frćka

*Saraya* :Kiss:

----------


## valiana

Frćka :Smile:  Takav stav volim!

----------


## s_iva

Strašna, žao mi je! Frćka ti je sve lijepo rekla, nemam ništa pametno za dodati osim da ti želim sreću za dalje.
Frćka, kod tebe nema niakvih bolova, krvarenja?

Saraya, kod mene beta pada laganiti, sad je oko 900, a jučer je nakon 2 tjedna krvaruckanja stigla i prava M. Dobra je vijest da ću izbjeći kiretažu.

----------


## saraya

a cure..baš mi je žao...
Srašna potpisujem Frćku!! Isplači se, izbaci sav teret..odmori se..i onda cure opet u pohod!!! Jake smo mi...idemo po bebice...
Frćka drži se..
s_iva  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

*S_iva* bar nešto u cijeloj ovoj igri živaca i nadanja!
Kod mene su neki lagani bolovi prisutni stalno, al ne krvarim, vidjet ću danas nakon bete u kojem smjeru idemo... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jejja

Cure, samo vam posaljem veliki zagrljaj.. zelim vam puuuno snage i hrabrosti i pozitive.. Frcka ja jos drzim fige i zelim ti cudo od srca..

----------


## Frćka

Hvaja *Jejja*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## boogie woogie

*Frcka* sta je tebi rekao dr? Da lezis strogo do slijedece bete?
Ja imam grceve, krvarenje krene pa stane, al sam na poslu..... mislila sam nakon jucerasnjih grceva au revoir ali evo danas beta 124, poduplala se lijepo od cetvrtka kad je bila 27. Danas je 15.dan nakon transfera 2 3.dnevna embrija. Da bar nema grceva..... nekako su naprijed, neko zatezanje.... znaci nista se ne zna do ko zna kad...... ja idem na Maldive u nedjelju, nit cu imat UZV nit ista....super...... to smo planirali prije mjeseci i mjeseci..... samo da nije neka komplikacija!

----------


## Frćka

*Boogie* meni je dr. rekao da je trudnoća stanje u kojem moramo bit staloženi i mirni i poslao me kući, nije me pregledao, dogovor s njim je tek 20.12.! Naravno ja sam na svoju ruku otišla kod moje ginićke koja je napravila uzv i vidjela gest.vrećicu i niš više, tako da stvarno sam išla bezveze jer sve je to prerano za išta znat, samo sam počela paničarit gdje je plod, jel se trebao već vidjet... jedino zbog čega je bilo pametno je da isključimo vanmaterničku t.
Neznam šta bi ti pametno rekla, da krvarim i imam pozitivnu betu sigurno bi otišla dr. pa neka kaže šta misli da semi tu ne igramo doktora. Na uzv kod tebe još ne mogu vidjet ništa jer se ispod 1000 niš ne vidi, ali da isključe vanmater., možda to mogu...
Beta je malena, ali moja frendica je 18dnt imala 320 i evo je u 6 mjesecu t.! :Smile: 
Duboko se nadam da će ishod biti pozitivan!

----------


## bubekica

*boogie woogie* savjetujem ti da prije maldiva svakako odes na UZV kako bi iskljucili vanmaternicnu.

----------


## doanna

> Doanna koji je kod vas sljedeći korak?


 :Smile:  mi čuvamo bebača u buši koji ima 12tt i koji je rezultat timskog rada dr. Grbavca i dr. Tomića <3 peti postupak donio nam je sreću <3 <3 <3

----------


## lberc

cure,baš mi je žao....isplačite se i pripremite za nove postupke

----------


## Mary123

Meni danas 10dnt.Nikakvih promjena bas,danas me nešto glava boli,dva dana imala osjećaj koda će M stić svaki čas,cike ispuhane već 3-4 dana...niš posebno!neznam šta reć,beta je u petak!Cure hrabro dalje,negdje i nas čeka sreća!

----------


## Frćka

Ja cu izludit, sad je 1490 tjedan dana nako 1095! Zasto je narasla i to tako malo?

----------


## s_iva

Frćka, ne želim ti davati lažne nade. Mislim da bi trebala više narasti da je sve ok.  :Sad: 
I meni je ovaj put jako sporo rasla, a sada jednako sporo pada.
Ali, nije bitno samo da raste, nego treba pravilno rasti.

----------


## Frćka

Ma znam, sve znam! Uh!

----------


## boogie woogie

*Frcka* ne daj se!
Mislim da moja beta nije mala, meni je tek 18 dana nakon punkcije, znaci 14 dana je test na rubu detekcije i od onda se ok duplala. Nego, problem su grcevi i krvarenje..... eeeeee!!!!! Nista, javljam u cetvrtak ponovo! Ukoliko ne budu slapovi Nijagare uskoro.....

----------


## riba76

Frćka draga...pa kaj kaže doktor,pa ovo je gore o bete 0!
Potpisujem gore tvoj post da nema odustajanja,sve si lijepo sročila.

Strašna i s_iva  :Love:  plačite,vrištite,lupajte,navijte glasno muziku...

Boogie woogie,meni ovo tvoje uopće ne izgleda loše,svakako napravi uzv prije puta,da budeš mirna i da znaš kak se ponašat,piti i dalje estrogen i progesteron.ja bih tak napravila.čvrsto držim  :fige: !

----------


## Krtica

Doanna pa ti nam tu bacaš trudničku prašinu!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Heeheheeeeeee..... very nice!!
Ja planiram pitati Tomića da završimo s tim inseminacijama. Mislim, ako ni treća ne uspije onda nek me stavi na listu. Baš me zanima što će mi reći.

----------


## ivana979

Ja prijavljujem negativnu betu 12 dnt. Imala sam FET 2 blastice i sada u nove borbe  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Ivana979  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

> Ja cu izludit, sad je 1490 tjedan dana nako 1095! Zasto je narasla i to tako malo?


Uh, ovako je moja beta sporo rasla...i to do 5 500. I vidjela se samo gestacijska....
Mislim da sam cak to vec i rekla...
Nadam se da će tvoj scenarij bit drukciji, iako.....pripremi se na najgore.

----------


## Iva28

Evo i nalaz progesterona je stigao 36,9 (>22) - to je ok, pretpostavljam.
U srijedu idemo gore pa ćemo saznati da li počinjemo stvarno ovaj mjesec s postupkom. Jedva čekaaam  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubaba

Clematis i Orhideja..ja nemam nikakvih simptoma..osim što mi je trbuh narastao kao da sam 5 mjeseci trudna...i naravno osjećam se loše od bromergona...s time da od jučer nemam strašne bolove u trbuhu..koji su mi bili od punkcije do jučer.....danas sam si još dala jednu injekciju decapeptyla i sad lipo čekajmo....i vama dvijema držim fige..

Boogie woogie..na uzv pa onda lipo na put...sretno!! 
Mary 123...držim figeeeeee
Frčka..ne znam što bih ti rekla...mislim na tebe
Ivana979..žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## riba76

Ivana979  :Love:

----------


## snupi

draga  bubaba prvo se najedi onda popij  bromergone, govorim iz vlastitog iskustva ja sam imala jako mucnine i vrtoglavice od njih!

----------


## saraya

Frćka draga..ne znam šta bih ti rekla...kažu cure da nije dobro kada beta ide gore dolje...a ja bih ti htjela da sve bude dobro.. kad ideš kod dr? :Love: 
ivana 979 :Love:

----------


## Frćka

Jutro svima! Od sad držim :fige: za pravilno duplajuće bete, nadam se da niko neće više ovo prolazit! Sve je jasno, ali onaj tračak nade igra se sa živcima! Sljedeći tjedan će i moja priča dobit konačno rješenje! Juče se vidjela i gv i žv, ali beta nije dobra, a ja sam 6+4, tako da nema tu puno filozofije... Veselim se 2014!

----------


## boogie woogie

Ah cure moje, "hope is a dangerous thing my friend"...... *Strasna* ti si super mlada! biologija je na tvojoj strain! *Frcka*, ne kuzim ovo signaliziranje- zasto bHCG raste? Sta daje taj signal? koliki je half life bHCG? to mi je full nejasno..... Jesi pitala biologa sta se dogadja kad beta divlja? Idem malo procackat.....

----------


## Strašna

Ah...mlada ja al djabe kad nece da se "zaljepi"  :Smile: 
Meni su kod nepravilnog rasta bete rekli da to moze ukazivat na vanmateričnu trudnoću... Pogotovo kad raste sve više i više...ali nepravilno....

----------


## clematis

> Ah...mlada ja al djabe kad nece da se "zaljepi" 
> Meni su kod nepravilnog rasta bete rekli da to moze ukazivat na vanmateričnu trudnoću... Pogotovo kad raste sve više i više...ali nepravilno....


meni je u vanmatericnoj rasla pravilno, je da je u pocetku bila mala, ali kasnije je bila ok i super je rasla. Tek na ultrazvuku su rekli da ne valja jer nema ploda a beta visoka.

----------


## Frćka

Kod mene nije vanmaternička, ali moguće je da je bligt ovum, ploda još nema, beta tada raste ovako nepravilno... Evo teksta:

Kromosomske anomalije ploda najčešće se očituju nepravilnom diobom stanica u oplođenom jajašcu. Ako se trofoblast (dio oplođenog jajašca koji je važan za nastanak plodovih ovoja i posteljice) normalno razvija, a nema tzv. embrioblasta (dijela od kojeg nastaje zametak), prije ili kasnije dolazi do spontanog izbacivanja takve trudnoće. Takav abnormalni produkt začeća nazivamo blighted ovum (slijepo jajašce, vještičje jaje). U tom slučaju ultrazvučno se nalazi samo gestacijska vrećica, bez embrija (anembrionalna trudnoća, trudnoća bez ploda). Hormon beta HCG može pokazivati normalne ili nešto snižene vrijednosti (jer postoji trofoblast koji ga proizvodi).

----------


## valiana

Blighted ovum sam ja imala dva puta...i na žalost morala na kiretažu...žao mi je i želim da se tebi desi drukćiji scenarij...drži se

----------


## Mary123

Već dva dana me muči glavobolja! :Undecided:

----------


## orhideja.

> Već dva dana me muči glavobolja!


meni je danas 6dnt i glavobolja je od jutros prisutna

----------


## bubekica

*vidi se da se blize bozicni praznici, nema aktualnih postupaka, a cure koje su zabiljezene za ON_GO u prosincu ne javljaju novosti. iskreno se nadam da ce nam nova 2014. donijeti bolje rezultate.

hvala puno dragoj Argente koja marljivo seli info na odbrojavanje i time uvelike olaksava slaganje liste* 

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (4)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini

*LISTOPAD 2013. (15)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
MajaPOP, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3xIVF, 2xFET)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
Iva TS, Slo, IVF
beb – san, VV, 1. AIH
TrudyC, VV, IVF (nakon 16xIVF)
ana-, spontana trudnoća
Tinka79, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)

*STUDENI 2013. (7)* 
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 2Xivf u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF) 
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF 
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF 
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)
boogie woogie, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF)
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
tina1986, IVF
suzzica, Betaplus, 1.IVF 
pirica, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 4xIVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu)
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 13.12.
orhideja.,  VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 17.12.
riba76, VV, FET 17.12.
mimadz, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF) 17.12. 
KLARA31, Cito,  IVF; 
bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 20.12. 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF 27.12. 

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO  12/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); miny, PFC Prag, FET; nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET); slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); njanja1, Au, IVF (nakon 4xIVF), kameleon, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni  IVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xAIH); Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF);  Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; 
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mona22, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xFET); tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI) 

03/2014: bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); 

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*,  d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me,  Iva28, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi,  magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, nova21, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, piki , PinaColada, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606,  Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, sara38, sara69, saraya, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71,  s_iva, Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana,  valii, vatra86,  vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## mona22

tina1986,suzzica,pirica,clematis,Mary123, orhideja., riba76,mimadz,KLARA31, bubaba, Brunaa, mravak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete

----------


## suzzica

curke ja još ne mogu vjerovat i strah me je ali da vam javim novosti :Very Happy: 
beta 9dnt 100,2, beta 12dnt 408, sad čekamo pregled i  :Heart: 
kako se računa trudnoća u našem slučaju, od datuma punkcije ili?

----------


## vatra86

Bravo za Bubekicu i Argente!!  :Very Happy: 

Sizzica svi racunaju od zadnje M.

Cure ajde jos koja T pod bor ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubaba

Orhideja..ja i ti smo na isti dan imale transfer...meni evo isto danas 6 dan od transfera..imam nekakav pritisak dolje...ispod pupka...kao da ću dobiti mengu svaki tren.. 

Sizzica čestitam ti...
Mona..hvala ti

----------


## Brunaa

*Bubekica, Argente*  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  za listu, lijepo ste se potrudile!

*suzzica* čestitam!

Tužnicama  :Love: , čekalicama koje čega hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

> Orhideja..ja i ti smo na isti dan imale transfer...meni evo isto danas 6 dan od transfera..imam nekakav pritisak dolje...ispod pupka...kao da ću dobiti mengu svaki tren.. 
> 
> Sizzica čestitam ti...
> Mona..hvala ti


meni je od sinoć bolno (žiga me,pritisak) područje na kojem je dokt stisnuo ultrazvuk prilikom transfera..jednostavno se moram opustit-kako bi taj osijećaj malo popustio... Danaas glavobolja.

----------


## boogie woogie

bravo *suzzica*- you kick ass!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

suzzica  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> curke ja još ne mogu vjerovat i strah me je ali da vam javim novosti
> beta 9dnt 100,2, beta 12dnt 408, sad čekamo pregled i 
> kako se računa trudnoća u našem slučaju, od datuma punkcije ili?


cestitam!

----------


## Krtica

Iva super za nalaz. Sretno dalje i nek krenete sada na prvi postupak!

----------


## mimadz

> Orhideja..ja i ti smo na isti dan imale transfer...meni evo isto danas 6 dan od transfera..imam nekakav pritisak dolje...ispod pupka...kao da ću dobiti mengu svaki tren.. 
> 
> Sizzica čestitam ti...
> Mona..hvala ti


ej, cure.. i ja sam bila s vama na transferu, prva sam ulazila u salu na transfer....
meni se isto odmah 3dnt pojavio taj osjećaj da će menzis stići svaki tren...
idemo korak po korak, pa kaj bude - bit će!  :Cool: 

svima - sretno!!!
suzzica - jeeej!
mona & bubekica - tnx!
 :Love:

----------


## kameleon

Napokon i ja na listi , i jos malo pa pikalica  :Smile:  ..bubekica &argente svaka cast!!
Betocekalice  svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!
Suzzica cestitam i ~ ~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
Strasna grlim  :Kiss:

----------


## bubaba

)
Mimadz ja sam bila u cita u splitu..bila sam sama na transferu...držim fige 

mona & bubekica ..hvala vam na trudu ..svaka čast!

----------


## MallaPlava

Ja sutra ujutro na punkciju... nadam se da će bit punkcije  :Sad:  bez stimulacije jer ne smijem drugačije, ali imam neki gadan filing da će sutra biti početak i kraj...

----------


## orhideja.

> ej, cure.. i ja sam bila s vama na transferu, prva sam ulazila u salu na transfer....
> meni se isto odmah 3dnt pojavio taj osjećaj da će menzis stići svaki tren...
> idemo korak po korak, pa kaj bude - bit će! 
> 
> svima - sretno!!!
> suzzica - jeeej!
> mona & bubekica - tnx!


riba i ja smo bile u VV
ja sam rekla da čekam 17 da vidim ako nema T onda mogu na psihijatriju (budem izludila od simptoma)

----------


## Ignis

Orhideja,meni ti tvojim simptomi nekako mirišu na T :Smile:  , slično je i meni bilo.Iako zaista pravila sa simptomima nema ali ovo bockanje i glavobolja mi je jako pooooznato!Hajde cure drage šaljem vam svima  puno trudničke pozitive i  puno  strpljenja u ovom iščekivanju.
Puse!!!!!!

----------


## orhideja.

Ignis   :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  pola sam pregurala, jos budem toliko -pa ćemo vidjet....

lista trudnica u listopadu mi je prekrasna, s sad nas dosta ima koje čekamo betu----nek također bude veliki broj kao i u listopadu

----------


## tina1986

Bokic curke, kako ste. Evo ja sam se malo dobila od negativne bete, i propalog postupka. 
Samo da se javim , jer vidim da me se spominje kod cekalica Beta... 
U nedjelju sam dobila mengu, i nisam išla vadit betu 12 dnt.  
Ja se nadam da ćete vi dočekati pozitivnu betu. 

Molim iskusni cure da mi kažu koliko trebam pauzirat za idući postupak. ??? 
Imam dva eskimica koji čekaju .

----------


## riba76

Suzzica  :Klap:   :Sing: 
Ja sam samo napuhana i neka nervoza u donjem trbuhu,al ne stalno.
Ma mora bit još neka T ovaj mjesec!

----------


## Iva28

Hvala ti  :Smile:  i mi se nadamo...no ujutro ćemo saznati  :Wink: 
U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## Iva28

> Ja sutra ujutro na punkciju... nadam se da će bit punkcije  bez stimulacije jer ne smijem drugačije, ali imam neki gadan filing da će sutra biti početak i kraj...


Drzim fige! Samo pozitivno!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Ja sutra ujutro na punkciju... nadam se da će bit punkcije  bez stimulacije jer ne smijem drugačije, ali imam neki gadan filing da će sutra biti početak i kraj...


Drzim palceve da punkcije bude
Al moras biti svjesna da su prirodnjaci, hmmmm, kako da se izrazim, igra zivaca
Imaju puno manju uspjesnost nego stimulirani, jer se puno toga treba posloziti, za pocetak treba uloviti jajnu stanicu
Al nije nemoguce, ja cekam drugu bebu iz pirodnjaka

~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## analoneta

evo da i tu javim... mi jucer bili na pregledu 5+5 smo imamo otkucaje ALI ima još jedan plod koji nije u funkciji on je nesto manji  on je 1.9mm a ovaj sto kuca je 2.3 nije velika razlika i sad idem u iduci tjedan opet da vidimo hoce li i tu biti otkucaja a dok. je rekla da ako ovaj plod odustane da cu prokrvarit da malo onda mirujem i da nemoram praviti veliku paniku...  znaci vracena mi je jedan jajna stanica a ako profukcijonira i ovo drugo stizu jednojajcani...

----------


## perla5

> Bokic curke, kako ste. Evo ja sam se malo dobila od negativne bete, i propalog postupka. 
> Samo da se javim , jer vidim da me se spominje kod cekalica Beta... 
> U nedjelju sam dobila mengu, i nisam išla vadit betu 12 dnt.  
> Ja se nadam da ćete vi dočekati pozitivnu betu. 
> 
> Molim iskusni cure da mi kažu koliko trebam pauzirat za idući postupak. ??? 
> Imam dva eskimica koji čekaju .


Minimalno jedan ciklus.
Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

> evo da i tu javim... mi jucer bili na pregledu 5+5 smo imamo otkucaje ALI ima još jedan plod koji nije u funkciji on je nesto manji  on je 1.9mm a ovaj sto kuca je 2.3 nije velika razlika i sad idem u iduci tjedan opet da vidimo hoce li i tu biti otkucaja a dok. je rekla da ako ovaj plod odustane da cu prokrvarit da malo onda mirujem i da nemoram praviti veliku paniku...  znaci vracena mi je jedan jajna stanica a ako profukcijonira i ovo drugo stizu jednojajcani...


Vibram za malu mrvu br.2!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Predivno!

----------


## žužy

> curke ja još ne mogu vjerovat i strah me je ali da vam javim novosti
> beta 9dnt 100,2, beta 12dnt 408, sad čekamo pregled i 
> kako se računa trudnoća u našem slučaju, od datuma punkcije ili?


Čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Svim betočekalicama želim lijepe betice! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*analoneta*,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za drugo srce junačko!

----------


## s_iva

Analoneta, ~~~~~~ za drugo  :Heart:  i da ovaj put sve bude super!
Suzzica, lijepe vijesti!
Malla Plava, kako je prošla punkcija?
Frćka, što dalje? Čekaš slijedeći pregled, ili betu?

----------


## Frćka

> Analoneta, ~~~~~~ za drugo  i da ovaj put sve bude super!
> Suzzica, lijepe vijesti!
> Malla Plava, kako je prošla punkcija?
> Frćka, što dalje? Čekaš slijedeći pregled, ili betu?


X čekam betu u ponedeljak, mozak će mi progorit! Uf! Kako si ti?

----------


## prava ovčica

Prijavljujem pozitivnu betu
12dnt 260
15dnt 580

Kad sam zvala Petrovu da javim betu pitala sam sestru Irenu što trebam napraviti što se tiče
bolovanja, tj čuvanja trudnoće, trebam li čekati uzv ili to to riješava moj soc. ginekolog...?
Rekla mi je da odem kod ginekologa da mi napiše mirovanje do uzv-a, a poslije ću s njima riješavati..
Pa mi nije jasno to mirovanje do uzv-a, zar ne bih trebala odmah ići na komplikacije na teret HZZO-a pod 
šifrom G0 i naknadom od 4250 kn..? 
Kako bi se uopće trebalo voditi to mirovanje..?  :Confused:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne, to je tek od dokazane (kliničke) trudnoće.

----------


## kika222

> tina1986,suzzica,pirica,clematis,Mary123, orhideja., riba76,mimadz,KLARA31, bubaba, Brunaa, mravak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete


Potpisujem :Smile:  puno sreće svima!!!!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Ovčica, mislim da će ti odmah otvoriti pod šifrom GO, tako meni moj soc.gin. napravi odmah nakon pozitivne bete. Čestitam!

Frćka, moram samo još pratiti pad bete. Prije 2 dana je bila oko 900, ali u međuvremenu sam dobila pravu M, tako da mislim da dobro pada.
A ne znam što bih ti rekla, velika je to igra živaca.

----------


## Konfuzija

Zapravo, s_iva je u pravu. Nakon druge bete možeš na GO.

----------


## prava ovčica

Znači od druge bete na mirovanje/čuvanje pod šifrom G0, poslije uzv-a na komplikacije pod istom šifrom..
Hvala cure, stvarno ste brze  :Smile: 

Na netu sam našla da je prvi uzv nakon ivf-a otprilike od 5 - 8tt ovisno o situaciji pa me zanima kako se uopće računaju
ti tjedni, od dana aspiracije ili transfera?

----------


## Brunaa

> Prijavljujem pozitivnu betu
> 12dnt 260
> 15dnt 580


Čestitke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## prava ovčica

Hvala!  :Smile: 
Ali ja se nikako nemogu opustiti  :Sad:  pogotovo nakon što smo rekli najbližima, nakon
njihovih osmijeha i suza, svi mi govore da se moram opustiti i biti sretna, a ja sam u takvom grču..
jednostavno me strah opustiti se. Mislim da mi je bilo puno lakše dok smo to znali samo ja i mm.
Nadam se da me barem vi ovdje razumijete.

----------


## žužy

> Na netu sam našla da je prvi uzv nakon ivf-a otprilike od 5 - 8tt ovisno o situaciji pa me zanima kako se uopće računaju
> ti tjedni, od dana aspiracije ili transfera?


Mene je sestra Irena naručila na prvi uzv kod njih sa 6tt,računale smo kad bi to točno trebalo biti,po zadnjoj mengi.

Pa zamalo zaboravih!
Čestitam ovčice! :Very Happy:

----------


## boogie woogie

ja prijavljujem pad bete..... tako da nis od mene ovaj put!
sretno cekalicama i drz'te se!

----------


## prava ovčica

> ja prijavljujem pad bete..... tako da nis od mene ovaj put!
> sretno cekalicama i drz'te se!


Hej boogie, meni se čini da smo nas dvije bile zajedno na transferu (24/11)
Strašno mi je žao, prošla si kroz užasnu igru živaca, nade i čekanja, drži se, mora biti bolje.

----------


## riba76

danas 7 dnt 2 blastice, beta 2.
jel to uopće ima smisla dalje pratiti?

----------


## Kadauna

> danas 7 dnt 2 blastice, beta 2.
> jel to uopće ima smisla dalje pratiti?


riba76, po meni iskreno nema, žao mi je

----------


## Kadauna

> Prijavljujem pozitivnu betu
> 12dnt 260
> 15dnt 580


ovčice, ovo je stvarno 12 dan nakon transfera blastice beta 260 i 15. dan nakon transfera 560, to je bilo tri dana između vađenja bete ne 2 dana?

----------


## riba76

> riba76, po meni iskreno nema, žao mi je


Thanx,moze li to značiti biokemijska?

----------


## Strašna

Ja mislim da to čak nije ni biokemijska...al vjerujem da će se javit netko pametniji....
 :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

danas je 7dnt --- postojim mogućnost do 10 -14dnt da još poraste,zar ne??
moguće je da nije trddnoća,ali možda i potvrdi biokemijsku ili kasnu implantaciju...

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas doktorici javila svoju betu. Negativnu. Rekla mi je da se javim u prvom mjesecu i da dodjem na razgovor za dalje. Uopće ne znam šta bi mi mogla predložit više...

----------


## riba76

Ko mi kriv kaj sam radila tak rano,al sam htjela vidjet 'događa' li se kaj uopće.
Nikad mi dosad 2 tj nakon transfera nije prešla 0,2.

----------


## Kadauna

> Thanx,moze li to značiti biokemijska?


sve ispod 5 nije trudnoća, tako da ovo bojim se ne znači niti biokemijsku, rijetko su negativne bete 0,0

----------


## žužy

> Ja mislim da to čak nije ni biokemijska...al vjerujem da će se javit netko pametniji....


Da,ali da ju je vadila 14.dnt i da je bila 2,onda bi se složila da to čak nije niti biokemijska..ovak ima još tjedan dana da beta kolko tolko naraste (ali istina,rekla bih ne dovoljno),da bi se utvrdila biokemijska.
*riba*,shvačam da si htjela vidjeti da li se nešto događa i prije formalnog vađenja bete...ali fakat si uranila.Moj savjet je,izvadi kad si trebala.
Do onda,šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## riba76

Thanx žužy i kadauna :Wink: 
Sad znam za sljedeći put

----------


## Mary123

Cure moje puno vibrica vam saljem...drzite mi se..i hrabro dalje..doci ce i nasa sreca jednog dana...meni danas 12 dnt..nema bas nikaj,samo me jedno muci...kada stavim utrice nakon nekog vremena,par sati izadje mi ko neka vodica...jel jos kome tak il mi opet mirisi na neuspjeh?

----------


## prava ovčica

> ovčice, ovo je stvarno 12 dan nakon transfera blastice beta 260 i 15. dan nakon transfera 560, to je bilo tri dana između vađenja bete ne 2 dana?


Da, 12dnt je bio petak pa su mi u labu u petrovoj rekli da dođem u ponedjeljak ili utorak, ja sam naravno otišla u ponedjeljak što je bio 15dnt..
Zašto...? Jer ja stalno imam fobije da je beta 15dnt trebala biti veća

----------


## prava ovčica

> Cure moje puno vibrica vam saljem...drzite mi se..i hrabro dalje..doci ce i nasa sreca jednog dana...meni danas 12 dnt..nema bas nikaj,samo me jedno muci...kada stavim utrice nakon nekog vremena,par sati izadje mi ko neka vodica...jel jos kome tak il mi opet mirisi na neuspjeh?


Jep, to mi se događa na redovnoj bazi da nemaš razloga za zabrinutost  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

I tebi je tak?

----------


## prava ovčica

Je, dogodi mi se sigurno jednom dnevno da mi iscuri ta neka kao vodica, brijem da su to utrogestani

----------


## Mary123

Da tak i meni..ok vec sam bila u paniki iako nemam simptoma vise nikakvih...cak mi i cike ispuhane vec par dana...jos dva dana do bete

----------


## Tinka79

Anna1 jel bio UZV?!  :Smile:  Imas poruku u inboxu.

----------


## MallaPlava

> Drzim palceve da punkcije bude
> Al moras biti svjesna da su prirodnjaci, hmmmm, kako da se izrazim, igra zivaca
> Imaju puno manju uspjesnost nego stimulirani, jer se puno toga treba posloziti, za pocetak treba uloviti jajnu stanicu
> Al nije nemoguce, ja cekam drugu bebu iz pirodnjaka
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~ za sve


Nažalost, bila sam u pravu, ništa od punkcije  :Crying or Very sad:  Znam da je mala šansa, ali sam se nekako nadala da će mi se možda nakon svega ipak malo posrećiti, ali ništa... Za dva mjeseca ćemo opet pokušat. Ajde, sretno... bar malo si me utješila  :Smile:

----------


## Anna1

Danas 2 uzv na 8+5 jedna mrva odustala dok je druga primjerene veličine za tt, zloćko hematomić i dalje prisutan grrr...
Tinka nemam pp  :Sad:

----------


## clematis

Napravila sam clearblue test, i nije se pojavila niti jedna crtica  :neznam: 

jel to odma treba biti ili treba cekat?
Pise na upustvima 3 min.

----------


## clematis

krivo, imam jednu jaku crticu i jednu slabu  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

clematis,to mi zvuci dobro,ponovi ujutro test,sa prvim urinom? koji dan transfera je?

----------


## clematis

12 dnt blastice. Je kasno sam radila, danas sam bila na wc-u barem 5-6 puta tako da se i meni cini da bi moglo biti ok. 
Sutra necu napraviti test jer idem na betu.
Danas sam ga napravila posto cu na beti biti solo jer muz vise nema godisnjeg nisam htjela 
biti previse razocarana ako je negativna a i  da to veceras isplacem i da sutra mogu koliko toliko ok funkcionirati.

----------


## mravak

cekamo sutra da nam javis lijepu betu!

----------


## Tinka79

> Danas 2 uzv na 8+5 jedna mrva odustala dok je druga primjerene veličine za tt, zloćko hematomić i dalje prisutan grrr...
> Tinka nemam pp


Onda sam nesti zbrckala kad sam slala pp.  :Smile: 
Zao mi je zbog mrvice koja je odustala ali zato se ona druga cvrsto primila uz svoju mamicu! <3
A imas li ti kakvo krvarenje ili se hematom samo vidi na UZV? Sta dr savjetuje u svezi hematoma?
Moje brljavljenje ne prestaje,jedva cekam pregled prekosutra da vidimo na cemu smo.

----------


## riba76

Clematis,sretno,zvuči super  :Sing:

----------


## Anna1

> Onda sam nesti zbrckala kad sam slala pp. 
> Zao mi je zbog mrvice koja je odustala ali zato se ona druga cvrsto primila uz svoju mamicu! <3
> A imas li ti kakvo krvarenje ili se hematom samo vidi na UZV? Sta dr savjetuje u svezi hematoma?
> Moje brljavljenje ne prestaje,jedva cekam pregled prekosutra da vidimo na cemu smo.


Neznam kakvo brljavljenje je kod tebe, ja sam imala nekoliko puta malkice smeđeg iscjetka par kapi možda. Dr kaže i dalje mirovanje, ali mi žao što ga nisam pitala koliki je sad taj hematom, jer mi je dr.A baš bio napisao veličinu  23x19 mm a sad samo piše "vidi se još manji hematom". Tako da neznam šta da mislim, mogu samo da iščekujem 03.01. kad opet imam kontrolu.
Držim fige za lijepe vijesti prekosutra... Ideš kod dr A ili kod svog?

Clematis vibrice za lijepe brojčice

----------


## Brunaa

> krivo, imam jednu jaku crticu i jednu slabu


mmmm zavidim ti  :Zaljubljen:   :Wink:  sretno!!!

----------


## orhideja.

> krivo, imam jednu jaku crticu i jednu slabu



Držim fige za ljepu betu  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 

meni je danas 7dnt blastice---gledam testić i mučim se,ali rano je, zar ne??

----------


## saan

Clematis super tako je i meni bilo ... Danas sam 11+ 3 tt. Sretno svima da ne nabrajam :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> krivo, imam jednu jaku crticu i jednu slabu


*clematis* mila....sve znaš...držim fige za betu!

----------


## mravak

orhidejs,rano je,izdrzi još 2 dana i napravi s jutarnjom mokracom...

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## clematis

> *clematis* mila....sve znaš...držim fige za betu!


draga hvala ti na svemu, ovo je tek jedan od prvih koraka prema bebici i nadam se da je uspjesan. 
Sve nas i dalje ceka jos puno koracanja, neke od nas su malo naprijed neke smo vracene na pocetne pozicije i to preko nekoliko puta , ali ja doista mislim da cemo sve prije ili kasnije doci do naseg cilja.
Curke puno hvala na  lijepim zeljama, i ja vama saljem puno vibrica ( nemam pojma gdje se na mojoj tipkovnici doista i nalazi ta tipka).

ajme al ga ja nadrobi sad  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

AltGr+1
iliti dok držiš tipku AltGr, lupiš broj 1
zna frka  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

riba 76 slažem se sa curama žao mi je ali mislim da je beta premala  ali mjesec je čuda i nikad se nezna zato  :fige: ...7 dnt vađenje bete joj joj  :oklagija: 
strašna žao mi je :Love: 
clematis  sretno sutra  :fige:

----------


## dazler

svim curama koje su konačno ugledale + čestitke do neba!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nama trudilicama držim fige!!!!!
Ako sam dobro shvatila na ovom forumu su cure na MPO iz raznig gradova i bolnica?

----------


## Frćka

*Ribice, Orhideja, Clematis!* :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> ja prijavljujem pad bete..... tako da nis od mene ovaj put!
> sretno cekalicama i drz'te se!


Grlim :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Clematis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Boogie  :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

*Clematis*   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## saraya

> svim curama koje su konačno ugledale + čestitke do neba!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> nama trudilicama držim fige!!!!!
> Ako sam dobro shvatila na ovom forumu su cure na MPO iz raznig gradova i bolnica?


Držim  :fige:  svim curama  i potpisujem dazler...čestitke svim plusićima  :Very Happy: 
jes dazler ima nas od svuda  :Smile:

----------


## clematis

Da i ovdje javim beta je 1308, ponavljam u ponedjeljak.

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* divna beta, cestitam i vibram za skolsku trudnocu!

----------


## žužy

> Da i ovdje javim beta je 1308, ponavljam u ponedjeljak.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasno,čestitam od srca!!

----------


## Snekica

C. čestitke!

----------


## Frćka

> Da i ovdje javim beta je 1308, ponavljam u ponedjeljak.


Koja beturina!!! Jupiiii! Čestitam! Za dalje!!!! :fige:

----------


## orhideja.

> Da i ovdje javim beta je 1308, ponavljam u ponedjeljak.


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

čestitke,ljepo me iznenadila s obzirom da je sinoć bila bljeda crtica

----------


## mona22

clematis  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

clematis predivna beta,toliko o testovima,jucer blijeda crta a danas velika beta, uzivaj draga i mazi bušu

----------


## snupi

clematis  bravo, za skolsku trudnocu!

----------


## s_iva

Clematis  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brunaa

> Da i ovdje javim beta je 1308, ponavljam u ponedjeljak.


čestitke!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  koliko si embrija vratila? ovo je beturina prava  :Laughing:

----------


## prava ovčica

> Da i ovdje javim beta je 1308, ponavljam u ponedjeljak.


Ajme, beta je prekrasna  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam!
To je 14 dnt..??

----------


## riba76

Wow clematis,bravo! :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Clematis bravo, cestitke na lijepoj beti. nek ide dalje skolski... Frcka ima li sta novoga kod tebe?

----------


## vrtirepka

Cure,blizanci!!!u šoku sam

----------


## mravak

vrtirepka,cestitam,bas lijepo !

----------


## valiana

Čestike cure!Želim vam da vam ovo vrijeme prođe u radosti i sreči!

----------


## riba76

Vrtirepka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Frćka

> Clematis bravo, cestitke na lijepoj beti. nek ide dalje skolski... Frcka ima li sta novoga kod tebe?


Niš novo kod mene, čekamo ponedeljak i konačnu betu, a onda u petak uzv kod dr. i konačni odgovor, ako se naravno u međuvremenu nešto ne desi! Ispalit ću na živce od čekanja! :drama:

----------


## Frćka

> Cure,blizanci!!!u šoku sam


Čestitam! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## saraya

vrtirepka :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  toliko o endometriozi, draga ti si mi vjetar u leđa.... :mama:  :mama:

----------


## clematis

> Ajme, beta je prekrasna 
> Čestitam!
> To je 14 dnt..??


ja mislim da je danas bio 12 dnt, tj 30.11. je bio transfer 1 blastice i 1 morule.

jos uvijek sam sva van sebe i ne vjerujem da mi se to desava, iskreno cak se nisam ni pripremila na uspjeh vec na novi postupak pa sam malo ''razocarana'' kaj ne bum isla vise na punkcije i transfere. 

Cure thnx na lijepim zeljama, svim betocekalica zelim velike i lijepe bete a svim drugim cekalicama puno srece i uspjeha i postupcima.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

clematis beta je veeeelika...mogla bi biti i 2, ha!  :Smile:  Odlično
vrtirepka, čestitam!

Brunaa, kad će test?  :Wink:

----------


## mostarka86

> vrtirepka toliko o endometriozi, draga ti si mi vjetar u leđa...


veliki potpis, na ovaj vjetar u leđa  :Smile:  
Čestitam *vrtirepka*, od srca 
*Clemantis*, čestitam od srca, vibram za srculence (ili dva)  :Cool: 
*prava ovčice*, čestitam 
*Frčka,* čuvaj se, držim fige da sve prođe u najboljem redu...

----------


## vrtirepka

Joj cure brzinsko pitanje...strašno mi je muka od putovanja..a trebam za osijekw sada.čin mi se ne javlja.smijem li draminu popitii,jer već sad mi je strasbo.  Hvala svima...

----------


## Brunaa

> Brunaa, kad će test?


Neće još  :Shock: , rano je, danas mi je tek 5dnt, slijedim Kadaunine upute...

*Vrtirepka* bravo za blizance!!!

----------


## saan

Vrtirepka cestitam! Prekrasno twinsici :Very Happy: 
Clematis krasno neka bude sve kako treba :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> Cure,blizanci!!!u šoku sam


čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

vrtirepka u prva 3mj trudnoce se ne preporuca uzimati Dramin... e sad, zelis li riskirati tu 1 tabl ili ne na tebi je... na njihovim uputama ne pise da je zabranjeno ali nije preporuka bas...
''Prema literaturnim podacima nisu zabilježene kongenitalne malformacije ili nuspojave kod novorođenčadi koje bi se mogle pripisati uzimanju lijeka. Primjena dimenhidrinata u trudnoći preporučuje se samo u slučaju jasne indikacije. ''

----------


## vatra86

Vrtirepka  :Very Happy: 
Clematis divna beta!! I meni mirisi na dvojceke..
Frcka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jejja jel si se pocela kretati? Kako si?
Svima tuznicama veeeliki hug
A ostalima puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

Vatrica  :Kiss:  dugo te nisam vidjela..  u laganom kretanju sam jer zbog dugog lezanja sad ne mogu vise od 20-ak minuta, krenu bolit jako kriza i donji dio trbuha pa me strah.. Kako si ti? Kad krecemo s drzanjem figica za pretrage i postupke?

----------


## vatra86

Jos se odmaram od bolnica,pikanja i ostalih sr.nja... nakon nove godine pocinjem sve ispocetka od pretraga do trudnoce tj.poroda u razumnim tjednima.. he he... jedva cekam... e i sutra imam kontrolu u bolnici nakon prve M.. drzi mi se Jejja moja..vidjet cemo se..  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Vatrica slatkica! :Smile:

----------


## analoneta

[QUOTE=vrtirepka;2534950]Cure,blizanci!!!u šoku sam[/QU

 .............. ahaaa sta sad imas da kazeš!!!   jupi jupi iskreno ja se nisam bas previse nadala blizacima kod tebe ono sumljala jesam al  znas i ono ma uglavnom nek sve bude ok.....
srceka kucaju oba dva jel...nadam se da si dosla u vrijeme kada ima otkucaja..ma ima sta ja pisem gluposti IMA IMA IMAAA

----------


## TinaH

Curke čestitam svima s pozitivnim betama i +++ veelikim ko kuća..predivan Božicni poklon..sretno dalje..  :Smile: 
Nam trudilicama drzim fige da 2014 bude punaaaa +++++ 
 :Wink:

----------


## hrki

*Clematis,Vrtirepka* čestitam cure  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maybebaby

Cure, velike čestitke na visokim betama :D 
U iščekivanju sam svoje.....

----------


## vrtirepka

izdrzah put bez dramine,
,hvala još jednom,,,
clementis čestitke,,,svim ostalim curama drzim fige u svim sferama naših postupaka....

----------


## boogie woogie

bravo Clematis Vrtirepka, pa to su 2 x blizici!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vrtirepka

.............. ahaaa sta sad imas da kazeš!!!   jupi jupi iskreno ja se nisam bas previse nadala blizacima kod tebe ono sumljala jesam al  znas i ono ma uglavnom nek sve bude ok.....
srceka kucaju oba dva jel...nadam se da si dosla u vrijeme kada ima otkucaja..ma ima sta ja pisem gluposti IMA IMA IMAAA[/QUOTE]


oba srčeka kucaju,,jedan plod je malo manji,,pa postoji mogućnost da odustane,,al kaze dr A,,roditi ce se oba... :Smile: ..imam ogromnu cistu na des.jajniku pa imam mirovanje....

----------


## vrtirepka

nije srce,,vec odjek ploda...

----------


## vatra86

Vrtirepka i ja sam imala veliku cistu na jajniku u pocetku T ali  je nakon 3 tj nestala. Nadam se da ce i kod tebe brzo nestati...
P.s. nema te komplikacije koju nisam imala u ovoj T..

----------


## kameleon

clematis,vrtirepka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
mary123,buabba,Brunaa, Orhideja,mravak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!
analoneta :fige:  za dva srca junačka!!!
frćka  :fige:  za ponedjeljak!!
svim tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj!!!

----------


## kameleon

clematis,vrtirepka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
mary123,buabba,Brunaa, Orhideja,mravak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!
analoneta :fige:  za dva srca junačka!!!
frćka  :fige:  za ponedjeljak!!
svim tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj!!!

----------


## Kadauna

- ajoj koje vijesti jucer, odlicno i cestitam svim curama na betama, na otkucajima srca, na odjecima i drzim fige ostalim betocekalicama. 

- nudim rundu kave  :Coffee:  i rundu rakijce  :pivo:  pa nek si uzme kome sto odgovara

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Clematis & Vrtirepka* - čestitke! Takav scenarij priželjkujem i ja!!

*Vatra* - navijam za školsku trudnoću u 2014.!!!

----------


## lberc

> clematis,vrtirepka  
> mary123,buabba,Brunaa, Orhideja,mravak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!
> analoneta za dva srca junačka!!!
> frćka  za ponedjeljak!!
> svim tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj!!!


potpisujem!

----------


## Anna1

Ooo puno lijepih vijesti, čestitam svima...
Tinka mislim na tebe

----------


## žužy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje betovadilice,neka bude lijepih brojčica i nastave se ove lijepe vijesti!

----------


## analoneta

> .............. ahaaa sta sad imas da kazeš!!!   jupi jupi iskreno ja se nisam bas previse nadala blizacima kod tebe ono sumljala jesam al  znas i ono ma uglavnom nek sve bude ok.....
> srceka kucaju oba dva jel...nadam se da si dosla u vrijeme kada ima otkucaja..ma ima sta ja pisem gluposti IMA IMA IMAAA



oba srčeka kucaju,,jedan plod je malo manji,,pa postoji mogućnost da odustane,,al kaze dr A,,roditi ce se oba... :Smile: ..imam ogromnu cistu na des.jajniku pa imam mirovanje....[/QUOTE]


maaa bravo za srceka a custo se tice ovog manjeg sta bude,treba samo pozitivno gledati ..i naravno da ces mirovati dok ta cista ne ode...ja sam sad isto onakoc malkoc zabrinuta  sta ce biti sa ovim mojim drugim...samo da mi ne radi probleme ovom drugom bez obzira kakav ishod bio ak ce odustati nek odustane odma i nek mi ne dira ono drugo sto kuca...a ja cu se njega sjetiti jer me je šokiroo   :Laughing:   ali je*emuuu kad mi nikad nemamo mira i uvijek postoji neka lampica koja se pali ali svakako da sve bude dobroo

----------


## linalena

curke sa lijepim betama i kuckajućim iznenađenjima sretno dalje, ja ću vam virtualno nazdraviti  :pivo: i pojest nekaj fino  :njam:

----------


## sretna 1506

Zanima me di sad pročitati da li su rodile mpo trudnice u terminu???

----------


## bubekica

> Zanima me di sad pročitati da li su rodile mpo trudnice u terminu???


tamo gdje one to napisu - trebale bi ovdje. ili ih pitas na PP pa nam javis, ako se slazu  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

To se i ja pitam... ne pratim baš puno tema, na čestitke sam zašla možda 2-3 puta... Nadam se da se to može javiti na novu mpo trudnoća temu, barem za info (bez da iza toga idu čestitke)

----------


## Snekica

Možda da se otvori nova tema tipa MPO trudnice pa da se tamo pišu te info? Bez chata...

----------


## BHany

Na novoj temi *MPO trudnoća...* 						 možete javiti svoju novu trudnoću
Kopiram s prvog posta nove teme:




> Također razumijemo potrebu da svoju, dugo i teško ostvarenu trudnoću  obznanite i ovdje, iako vas molimo da to svakako činite (i) na  Odbrojavanju, a posebno da se čestitke na tim objavama dalje sele na  Odbrojavanje ili na zasebne topice koje ćete otvoriti o svom uspjehu.  Dapače, bilo bi nam drago da napišete svoju MPO priču kako ste uspjele  ostvariti trudnoću, ako imate volje za to!



također tema *Naše trudnice*  već postoji i stickana je gore 




> Voljeli bismo da se svakako vodi računa da se ta lista barem krajem godine seli i na ovaj topic   *Naše trudnice*                          ...tako da u internetskim bespućima imamo na  jednom mjestu trag o svim našim trudnicama kroz sve godine   (Bliži se i kraj ove godine pa bi bilo lijepo da netko upravo sada napravi i tu listu za 2013.)


Dakle imate nekoliko mogućnosti.
- Objaviti na temi MPO trudnoća
- Objaviti na temi Naše trudnice
- Otvoriti vlastitu temu sa svojom pričom o uspjehu
- Objaviti dolje niže na čestitarskom pdf-u kao obavijest
- Objaviti na Odbrojavanju

S tim da molim da se svakako objavi (i) na Odobrojavanju i da se sva čestitanja i dobre želje odvijaju na Odbrojavanju (ako nema posebnog topica s pričim ili na čestitarskom, ako ima, onda svakako (i) tamo).

Nadam se da će tih objava, gdje god one bile, biti što više.

----------


## Vrci

BHany, mi smo pitale gdje može objaviti da je trudnica rodila, a ne nova trudnoća. Ovaj dio sam skužila. Ali recimo sad čekamo da čujemo što s butterfly, pa zato  :Smile: 
Jel se može na MPO trudnice pisati "xy je rodila, čestitke tu i tu" s linkom na temu na tipa čestitkama?

----------


## BHany

aha sorry, ja sve objave strpala pod jednu uputu
imaš pravo

onda 
- na Odbrojavanju svakako
- na Čestitarskom  topicu na posebnom pdf-u ako želite, ali po meni bi bilo lijepo da to  isto postane običaj za svakoga pa da svaka nova mama i bebica(e) imaju svoj topic za uspomenu  :Smile: 
a može i na topicu MPO trudnoća...upravo ovako kako si predložila bi bilo najbolje



> Jel se može na MPO trudnice pisati "xy je rodila, čestitke tu i tu" s linkom na temu na tipa čestitkama?


odlična ideja, nadam se da će zaživjeti

----------


## prava ovčica

Današnja beta 19dnt 1986, u srijedu uzv  :Smile: 
Sad to treba dočekati...

Čestitke twinsićima! 
Prekrasno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vrtirepka

krasna beta ovčice  :Smile: 

dakle kao što to ide kod nas mpo-vki,,u fobijama sam,,
des.jajnik 102mm s anehogono uključenje 70mm
dr je preporučio je mirovanje,,bez kuć.poslova ali šetnja obaveza,i da ce za cista do 12tt nestati
 koliko je opasno, taj uvecani jajnik i ta cista?!?!!?

----------


## corinaII

> tamo gdje one to napisu - trebale bi ovdje. ili ih pitas na PP pa nam javis, ako se slazu



jučer sam poslala pp Željkici i Buterflly ali se ne javljaju..hmmm sigurno grle svoje male mirisne smotuljke.

----------


## Vrci

> krasna beta ovčice 
> 
> dakle kao što to ide kod nas mpo-vki,,u fobijama sam,,
> des.jajnik 102mm s anehogono uključenje 70mm
> dr je preporučio je mirovanje,,bez kuć.poslova ali šetnja obaveza,i da ce za cista do 12tt nestati
>  koliko je opasno, taj uvecani jajnik i ta cista?!?!!?


Ovo mozes pitati i na novoj temi )

Ja sam isto imala cistu na jajniku, prosla je oko 10tt. Mislim da je to skoro normala za mpo trudnice... samo nemoj raditi naporno. Mene znao jajnik malo pikati, ali kazem, proslo je bez frke

----------


## Tinka79

> Ooo puno lijepih vijesti, čestitam svima...
> Tinka mislim na tebe


Cestitam i ja svima na lijepim vijestima,a ostalim curama da ih sto prije dobiju!  :Smile: 
Hvala Anna1 nas UZV prosao odlicno,puno smo narasli od proslog puta,ipak nam je sutra 9 tt!Hematomcic i dalje tu,trenutno je prestao curkati,vidjet cemo sta ce biti dalje,ali bitno da ne ugrozava plod. Slijedeci UZV 2.1.2014.

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da je opcenita preporuka izbjegavanje ponavljajucih radnji poput peglanja i usisavanja kako ne bi doslo do torzije jajnika. Plesala valjda ne budes  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zeljkica je rodila  ,  mozete joj cestitat  na  temi   http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83332-i...-postala-mama-!!!

----------


## vatra86

Vrtirepka ja sam setala ali nista napornije nisam radila..

----------


## clematis

vise ne znam gdje da pisem, nadam se da necete zamjeriti. 
Kad bi tebao biti prvi ultrazvuk nakon transfera. U pon idem opet vadit betu i tad bi trebala biti oko 5000.
Zadnji put kad su na ultz vidjeli da je vanmatericna sam isto imala betu oko 5000 pa mi se cini logicno da cu i sad imati taj f... ultz.
To mi je bitno da znam jel da brijem noge ili ne, jer jbg vani su niske temp i ako ne trebam rado bi preskocila tu aktivnost.
 :Razz:

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da ovo slobodno pišeš na novu temu za mpo trudnice  :Smile: 

Moja mpo naručuje na prvi uzv 4tj od transfera, ja sam bila malo ranije jer nje tad nije bilo. Ne znam jel ima veze uzv sa betom, jedino se nešto vidi na bete veće od 1000.

----------


## bubekica

Na VV obicno narucuju 30i dan od punkcije.

----------


## clematis

> Na VV obicno narucuju 30i dan od punkcije.



salu na stranu vezano za brijanje, ali 30i dnp mi se cini prekasno, sta ako je vanmatericna?
Hm, vec vidim da cu ipak morat malo dramit u pon, mozda da samo pogleda da li je plod u maternici.  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

> vise ne znam gdje da pisem, nadam se da necete zamjeriti. 
> Kad bi tebao biti prvi ultrazvuk nakon transfera. U pon idem opet vadit betu i tad bi trebala biti oko 5000.
> Zadnji put kad su na ultz vidjeli da je vanmatericna sam isto imala betu oko 5000 pa mi se cini logicno da cu i sad imati taj f... ultz.
> To mi je bitno da znam jel da brijem noge ili ne, jer jbg vani su niske temp i ako ne trebam rado bi preskocila tu aktivnost.


 :Laughing:  clematis za brijanje al te u potpunosti kuzim, i vise od toga

----------


## mostarka86

željkice, čestitam od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## orhideja.

Gdje li su betočekalice--kakvo je stanje kod vas'?
meni danas 11dnt i test s ebay-a negativan (vrijednost mu je 3kn)-da li je netko radio njih i kakva su vam iskustva????
Što se tiče simptoma- (.)(.) su još osijetljive (manje nego prije koji dan), mirišem razne mirise, ali najvise me zabrinjava bol koja me svakodnevno prati....
boli Više ljevo malo ispod pupka, kad sam skvrčena,sjedim, kad se istegnem itd.....moram leći i opustit se da bol prođe.....
Menga kasni -danas treći dan (inače je točna kao sat-i u neuspiješnom postupku bila je točna).
Znoj me i dalje prati-najviše stopala (počelo 2dnt)
Ima li itko takvih iskustava?
ujutro idem vadit betu.

----------


## mravak

to sto menga kasni je dobar znak,testovi su me znali iznevjerit,tako da ne bi o njima'vjerujem jedino beti.
Drzim fige sutra za betu !
Meni danas 5dnt,nemam nikakvih simptona...

----------


## jejja

Meni su ti kineski testovi dosta rano pokazali + mislim vec 8dnt transfera blastice iako jako jako slabo vidljiv.. i to popodne, jutarnji urin su bili svjetliji a trosila sam ih svaki dan...

----------


## mravak

jejja dovodis me u napast,a cvrsto sam odlucila da ih necu radit  :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

Hvalaaaaa...ja sam ih radila----jutrom oko 6h. sad sam ewo dva napravila u razmaku 15min....imamo bljedu crticu .šok...šok...

----------


## mravak

orhideja' bravoooooo !

----------


## Kikica1

Orhideja, evo ja ti drzim fige. Prije sest godina i ja sam na 17.12.vadila betu i bila u soku kad je bila debelo pozitivna. Isto zelim i tebi sada nakon tih testica.
Inace iz mog iskustva, cesce su mi bolje reagirali ti neki xy jefitnjava testovi nego neki skuplji. Bitno da je druga crtica na testu vidljiva, meni je u skoro 7tt bila ful blijeda.

----------


## jejja

Vole te crtice na njima bit blijede, vjerujem da igra ulogu to sto su jako jeftini pa stave mozda manje tog neceg sto reagira na bhcg... I kazem ti, popodnevna mokraca mi je uvijek na njima pokazivala bolju crticu nego jutarnja, mozda zbog kolicine mokrace a niske razine bete tako rano.. drzom fige za lijepu betu draga  :Smile: 
Mravak pricekaj jos malo 5dnt je rano, ove ranije te izlude jer ces trazit pod svim kutevima, ja sam vec mislila da umisljam i da vidim nesto cega nema od toliko gledanja..

----------


## KLARA31

željkice čestitam!
veliki Marino  :Smile: 

danas mi 11dpt,test mi negativan

----------


## Ledamo

Evo i mene nakon dugo vremena.cestitam svim buducim mamicama koje su ostvarile svoj velik san, te veliki zagrljaj svima koji su dozivjeli razocarenje :Kiss: .zadnja 3 mjeseca su mi bila jako losa, zato nisam bila aktivna na forumu. Zadnju menstruaciju sam imala 19.10 i sa sljedecom smo trebali ponovno krenuti u postupak, ovaj put sa nasim malim smrzlicama. Prije 3 dana je napokon dosla, ali zapravo vise nisam sigurna jel to prava menstruacija. Svasta sam do sad imala, ali nikad ovako slabo krvarenje..to je toliko da mi je dovoljan dnevni ulozak. Buduci da sam mislila da je to samo tako jer je pocetak, prvi dan sam pocela uzimati progynon. 12.dan ciklusa bih trebala na ultrazvuk, medjutim toliko sam sad skepticna.Sutra cu nazvati doktoricu, nadam se da ce me moci primiti. Nisam imala nikakve pms simptome..samo 10 dana prije pocetka tog krvarenja obilan iscjedak.Jel netko od vas imao ove probleme?

----------


## Kadauna

oskudno krvarenje zna biti od ciste, pa ajde ti sutra nekome na uzv.....  

a trudnoca? si radila kakav test?

ja drzim fige, a kako nisam vidjela nikakve kavice, rakijce, evo rudne coffee  :Coffee:  i rakijce  :pivo:

----------


## Ledamo

Jesam, uradila sam test, doduse ne sa jutarnjim urinom..nazalost po tko zna koji put negativan  :Sad:  ujutro idem direktno u kliniku..a trenutno mi bas treba ta rakijica  :Wink:  hvala ti na odgovoru

----------


## Ignis

Orhideja,ti si nam nova trudnica :Smile: 
Bravoooo za testic,nema veze što je crtica blijeda ak se pojavila to je to :Smile:  :Smile: 
Držim fige,i sutra čekamo veliku betu!!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Svim betočekalicama držim fige za veeelike bete, a tužnicama šaljem  :Love:  . Doći će i naše vrijeme!
*Clematis*, posebno si mi u srcu i mislima.....  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

klara   da  ona stoperica  pt  ? radi test opet  sutra

----------


## KLARA31

Ocito je i brevacid izasao iz tijela kad test nije radi njega pokazao bhcg

----------


## lberc

jutro,evo :Coffee: ,poslužite se!
svim betočekalicama,želim danas velike bete
tužnicama,jedan :Love: 
svima kaj nekaj,čekaju,malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Orhideja, Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mona22

frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## orhideja.

beta.......35  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rozalija

Željkice čestitam od sveg srca tebi i mužu a malom Marinu želim sve najbolje kroz život.

----------


## s_iva

A danas ti je 12 dnt? Koji si dan imala et?

----------


## Strašna

To su bile blastice ako se ne varam... Žao mi je.....drži se!
 :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

2 blacistice..... beta 12dnt 35
..u srijedu ponavljam....

----------


## Strašna

> 2 blacistice..... beta 12dnt 35
> ..u srijedu ponavljam....


Držim fige da beta poraste....

----------


## clematis

Orhideja, drzim fige da poraste, mozda se samo kasno uhvatilo pa treba vremena  :Love: 

Da obavijestim ekipicu moja danasnja beta je 7212, utz tek sljedeci pon  :Evil or Very Mad: 

svim curkama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## vatra86

Orhideja ne gubi nadu, znam jedan slucaj isto ovako niska beta i isto blastice i sve je bilo super.. Drzim  :fige: 

Frcka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Clematis tamam ces vidjeti sve i otkucaje i veelikog bebaca..

----------


## Frćka

> 2 blacistice..... beta 12dnt 35
> ..u srijedu ponavljam....


*Orhideja* držim fige da beta nastavi rast u duplo! Znam sve bete napamet na netu i ima ih sa dobrim ishodom blastica s malom betom na taj dan! Od srca ti želim da se dupla i raste! :Heart:  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

*S_iva, Mona, Vatrice* :Kiss:  Javim se oko dva! Uf!

----------


## žužy

> *Orhideja* držim fige da beta nastavi rast u duplo! Znam sve bete napamet na netu i ima ih sa dobrim ishodom blastica s malom betom na taj dan! Od srca ti želim da se dupla i raste!


X
*Frčkice*, :fige:

----------


## Frćka

*Žužy* :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

> Da obavijestim ekipicu moja danasnja beta je 7212, utz tek sljedeci pon


Jesi se džabe obrijala  :lool:

----------


## riba76

Frćka i orhideja.  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## clematis

> Jesi se džabe obrijala


jesam, ali u pon se necu brijat pa ko ga sljivi, njegov problem :Mad:

----------


## mima32

Čestitam novim trudnicama, twinsima i svima.
Betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~
Frćka  :fige: 
Clematis, da UZV što prije dođe. Suosjećam s tobom. Ali bit će sve ok. Beta super raste.  :Love: 
Ja idem u 1. mjesecu u novi postupak i već sad me pomalo strah zbog svega što mi se prethodno dogodilo.

----------


## Frćka

3733!!! Horor se nastavlja do petka, raste i dalje nepravilno! Vadim samo bezveze, u petak uzv, cekam!

----------


## perla5

> 3733!!! Horor se nastavlja do petka, raste i dalje nepravilno! Vadim samo bezveze, u petak uzv, cekam!


Ajme koja užasna igra živaca. Od srca ti želim pozitivan ishod!

----------


## vatra86

Frcka aj jaj jaj... Ne znam sta reci... Drzim fige da ipak bude pozitivan ishod... Drzi mi se draga..

----------


## mima32

Frćka drži se  :Love:

----------


## žužy

Ajme *Frćka*,da poludiš...di je petak,drži se!  :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

*frćka* ajojj, meni je srijeda daleko, a gdje je tebi još do petka..  :fige: 
Drži se....

----------


## riba76

> 3733!!! Horor se nastavlja do petka, raste i dalje nepravilno! Vadim samo bezveze, u petak uzv, cekam!


pa dobro vidi li se nešto u gv?
ne znam kaj da kažem, drž se  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

> 3733!!! Horor se nastavlja do petka, raste i dalje nepravilno! Vadim samo bezveze, u petak uzv, cekam!


Frćka mila drži se! Nek sve na kraju bude ok....

ja sam skoro 3 mjeseca svaki drugi dan vadila betu......dok ju nisam "ispratila"....
ko što sam već rekla, rasla je do preko 5 500.
s tim da sam na 3.em UZV ( nije bilo apsolutno nikakvog pomaka na ta tri UZV-vidjela se samo gestacijska) stala s terapijom....i onda je beta krenula dolje...
Ne smijem se ni prisjećat koja je to igra živaca bila....i nikom to nebi poželjela.
Želim ti da tvoja prića puno puno sretnije završi...

----------


## dazler

Frćka  :fige:

----------


## puckica

uf bas me dugo nema.....
ne mogu povatat sve...
ugl svima koliko god vam treba posluzite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pa da se javim da sam nazalost bila hospitalizirana zbog naglog krvarenja i nekakvog smeckarenja sa 5+2, beta 11,098 plod se uredno razvija a ja krvarim!! uzas opcih razmjera!! :Evil or Very Mad: 
no svi me smiruju da je sve u redu jer imamo srceko sa 6+3 bez obzira na krvarenje i ogroman desni jajnik (posljedica hipera)
jedino u svemu sto me smiruje je uzv na koji idem svaki tjedan (ivf trudnoca mojim doktorima veoma rijetka)

----------


## puckica

> Frćka


potpisujem!!!

----------


## KLARA31

Ajme koje igranje sa zivcima,molg.gs

----------


## KLARA31

Ajme koje igranje sa zivcima,molis Boga za pozit.betu a onda se nedupla pravilno.
Sretno!

Dal je koja radila test 11dpt,bio negat.a da je beta bila pozitivna za koji dan?

----------


## KLARA31

Puckíca i ja sam krvarila tako rano u prvoj ivf trudnoci,hematom imala.sve je u redu zavrsilo,znam kako je stresno svaki tjedan ic na uzv samo da se vidi dal kuca srce.al misli pozitivno i nadam se da ce sve u redu zavrsit.

----------


## s_iva

Oooo, Puckica, drži nam se!
Frćka, a što da ti kažem... ne znam, treba još čekati!

----------


## s_iva

Moja je beta došla do 3500, i sad već 2 tjedna lagano pada, i ja krvarim cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## Frćka

Neznam sta da vam kazem, ovo je bas za izludit! A do petka cu izdrzat pa cu znat! Koja igra zivaca, kao nije dobro, al uvjek postoji sansa...ma joj! Bas joooj!!!

----------


## Snekica

Frćka, žao mi je što se tako mučiš! A da odeš na neki extra UZV? Da se ne mučiš...

----------


## mona22

frćka  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka, žao mi je što se tako mučiš! A da odeš na neki extra UZV? Da se ne mučiš...


E *Sneki* bila ja na 5+4 pa se vidjela samo gestacijska, bila ja i sa 6+4 pa se vidjela i žumančana, sve malo naraslo, e danas je 7+4, kad sam dobila betu dr. mi više nije radila, a i bolje,dosta sam se pregledavala i opet ništa nisam bila mirnija nego samo gore jer se trebalo vidjet i više po tim tjednima, čekam petak kad ću biti 8+1, pa šta bude! Sutra da odem na pregled i ne bude ploda ili OE opet bi ludila i čekala petak jer možda...Teško se predat i realno sagledat situaciju, uporno se nedam iako beta govori suprotno! Sve u svemu, da nisam vadila treću betu po koju me vratila sestra jer je ta kao službena nebi sve ovo prolazila, nebi znala dal nešto nije uredu i bila bi bar to vrijeme, jer ne krvarim, sretna trudnica! Vjerujem da bi šok ako nije dobro na 1.uzv bio neopisiv,ovaj što me čeka u petak sad, ali izšokirana sam s ovim svime već 3 tjedana! Vozam piđamu i sve u autu cijelo vrijeme!  :Undecided:

----------


## dreamgirl

Drage cure tako mi je zao da morate sve ovo prolaziti, stvarno nije posteno. 
Ja sam od trenutka kada sam po prvi put ugledala dvije crte na testu u takvom strahu da ne mogu ni opisati. Ovo mi je 8. transfer i prvi plusic.
Ovo je bio prirodni IVF, 3 dan transfer 6st. mrvice, beta 10 dan 69, 12 dan 152. 
Dr. ide ne godisnji tako da idem na rani uzv u petak.

----------


## nina977

> Drage cure tako mi je zao da morate sve ovo prolaziti, stvarno nije posteno. 
> Ja sam od trenutka kada sam po prvi put ugledala dvije crte na testu u takvom strahu da ne mogu ni opisati. Ovo mi je 8. transfer i prvi plusic.
> Ovo je bio prirodni IVF, 3 dan transfer 6st. mrvice, beta 10 dan 69, 12 dan 152. 
> Dr. ide ne godisnji tako da idem na rani uzv u petak.


Čestitam draga!! U kojoj si klinici?

----------


## saraya

Frćka draga..drži se, ja se još uvijek nadam sretnom ishodu... :Love:

----------


## dreamgirl

*nina977* hvala, u Betiplus sam.

----------


## clematis

> 3733!!! Horor se nastavlja do petka, raste i dalje nepravilno! Vadim samo bezveze, u petak uzv, cekam!



frćka mila, znam kako ti je. I meni je prosli put beta bila bzvz nesto. Ali ti neces imati takav scenarij, kod tebe ce sve biti ok.
~~~~~~~~~~~~ da utz prodje u redu.

----------


## bebi

> Ajme koje igranje sa zivcima,molis Boga za pozit.betu a onda se nedupla pravilno.
> Sretno!
> 
> Dal je koja radila test 11dpt,bio negat.a da je beta bila pozitivna za koji dan?


jeste moja sugrađanka zajedno sa mnom u citu bila na postupku 11 dpt radila test i to neki bolji  i bio je negativan a 13 dpt beta joj je bila 159  ,žena je trudna ima termin dan prije mene
želim ti ishod kao njen ......a ja mrzim te testove ni u jednom postupku nisam radila uvijek sam vadila betu 12 ili 13 dan

----------


## bubaba

Curke moje..evo da se i vama izjadam...nisam ni dočekala betu..stigla vještica sinoć...teška noć je iza nas, prebrodili smo je..i napravili plan za dalje..Jutros sam nakon konzultacija sa dr. učinila i test na kojem je naravno bio minus velik kao kuća ..menga još nije krenula kako treba, ali brljavi...sad čekam veljaču ili ožujak da opet posjetim Cito...
Orhidejo draga tebi držim fige za srijedu i nadam se da će bar tebi uspjeti...
I svim ostalim curama držim fige...

----------


## KLARA31

Evo cekam red za vadit betu,bebi hvala!
Da nisam nestrpljiva nebi ni ja radila test

----------


## KLARA31

Bubaba drzi se

----------


## mostarka86

*Bubaba*, žao mi je. Ali me veseli što si već u novim planovima...
*Klara31*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
*dreamgirl*, čestitam od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv...
*frčkice* draga, grozno mi je žao što sve ovo prolaziš, kao što si i sama napisala, pravi horor. ja se i dalje nadam da će izdobriti sve, čuvam fige najjače što mogu  :fige:  pusa velika hrabrice jedna....
*clemantis*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv
*orhideja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~čuvam fige

----------


## kiki30

> *Bubaba*, žao mi je. Ali me veseli što si već u novim planovima...
> *Klara31*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> *dreamgirl*, čestitam od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv...
> *frčkice* draga, grozno mi je žao što sve ovo prolaziš, kao što si i sama napisala, pravi horor. ja se i dalje nadam da će izdobriti sve, čuvam fige najjače što mogu  pusa velika hrabrice jedna....
> *clemantis*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv
> *orhideja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~čuvam fige


krasno napisano..potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Cure svima puuno srece zelim..
Frcka stalno mi je u glavi iako mogucnost mozda nikakva da negdje postoji da se drugi ulovio i da radi problem jer je stao s razvojem pa brlja tu betu.. nadam se da ce ti petak razrijesit misterij kako god zavrsilo jer cekanje u nadi je najgore i pojede sve zivce.. a zaista ti zelim da se dobro zavrsi i da ti se sve ovo isplati...

----------


## s_iva

Klara ~~~~~~
Kiki30, u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## žužy

*bubaba* draga moja,jako mi je žao...držte se,nije lako znam  :No:  :Love: 

*KLARA31*, :fige:

----------


## Maybebaby

Moje današnje iskustvo: od petka čudno krvarim (kao je i nije menga) zvala dr i kaže prestani piti duphastone to je gotova stvar. Ja se pomirila s tim, i danas išla vaditi betu (16dnt) jer mora imati potvrdu. Kad ono pozitivna 480!!!! Još sam u pozitivnom šoku :D trebam ponovno piti tablete, nemam nikakve simptome, jedino me povremeno probode kao od ću dobiti. Eto, više ništa ne znam, svačije iskustvo je drugačije. U četvrtak vadim drugu betu pa da vidimo kaj će biti  :Very Happy: 
Svim curkama želim puuunnnooo sreće i pozitivne bete!

----------


## orhideja.

> Moje današnje iskustvo: od petka čudno krvarim (kao je i nije menga) zvala dr i kaže prestani piti duphastone to je gotova stvar. Ja se pomirila s tim, i danas išla vaditi betu (16dnt) jer mora imati potvrdu. Kad ono pozitivna 480!!!! Još sam u pozitivnom šoku :D trebam ponovno piti tablete, nemam nikakve simptome, jedino me povremeno probode kao od ću dobiti. Eto, više ništa ne znam, svačije iskustvo je drugačije. U četvrtak vadim drugu betu pa da vidimo kaj će biti 
> Svim curkama želim puuunnnooo sreće i pozitivne bete!


Odlična vijest....čestitam ti , napokon dobra vijest  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

koliko treba brevactidu 10 000ij da se ispere iz organizma?

----------


## bubekica

meni je 6-i dan od primljenih 1500 bio negativan test.

----------


## Varnica

> beta.......35


I meni je 12 dnt (3 dne embrio) beta bila 35. 15 dnt je skočila na 141. Sutra idem opet vaditi betu.
Savjetujem ti da ponoviš.
S tim da ja imam i nekakvo smećkasto krvarenje.

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Kucni test negativan  :Sad:

----------


## orhideja.

> I meni je 12 dnt (3 dne embrio) beta bila 35. 15 dnt je skočila na 141. Sutra idem opet vaditi betu.
> Savjetujem ti da ponoviš.
> S tim da ja imam i nekakvo smećkasto krvarenje.


uh..bojim se ja jer većina  ako loše krene--loše i završi
ja nemam krvarenja nikakvoga.
ali mjesec je čuda---možda se dogodi, ako ne-iduća godina je naša

Držim ti fige za sutra da te ponovno ljepa brojka iznenadi

----------


## žužy

*orhideja.*,sutra vadiš ponovo?
 :fige:  da se lijepo podupla,baš kako treba!I tebi i *Varnici*!

----------


## sos15

Draga, znam da je razočarenje, ali dok ne uradiš betu, nisi sigurna. Nadajmo se da je test pogriješio...

----------


## orhideja.

je je, sutra *Varnica* i ja budemo dobili brojke za past na dupe  :Laughing: 
Meni i dalje temp 36,5-37,2 , znojim se , hrana mi bljutava....

*klara31*  :fige:   ???

----------


## lucija85

Ne razumem zasto negativan, pa sve je bilo ok!?!? Mozda ce beta pokazati nesto drugo...valjda postoji razlog zasto se radi ta beta, a ne test!

----------


## KLARA31

Nista od moje bete

----------


## sos15

Lucija,

ne bi da te razočaram, ali rezultat IVF je uvijek neizvjestan. Sve može biti super i doktori zadovoljni, ali da ne dođe do trudnoće. Držim fige da kod zašto_bas_mi bude povoljan rezultat bete, :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## mravak

klara31,jako mi zao

----------


## prava ovčica

Čestitke pozitivnim betama i sretno sutra betočekalicama  :Smile: 
*Frćka*... nemogu niti zamisliti kroz šta prolaziš, drži se..

Sutra mi je prvi uzv pa me zanima smijem li staviti utrogestane ujutro..?

----------


## Varnica

Je, i ja imam temp popodne, oko 37. Sutra ću vidjeti što dalje, jučer sam dobila Duphastone (uz Utrogestane) i mirovanje. 
Hvala na lijepim željama.

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ne razumem ni ja stvarno. Od 3 embrija, ni jedan da se bar malo zakaci.
Ne svidja im se moja materica kao kucica  :Sad: 

Ja znam da se vi nadate u betu i hvala vam cure na podrsci do neba, ali ja stvarno nemam nade.
Jednostavno se ne osecam "trudno" i vec planiram sta dalje.

Lucija da li znas gde u Novom Sadu moze da se kupi Gonal F i koliko kosta?
Da li mi treba uputa od lekara? Hvala

----------


## mimadz

... da se pojadam - beta 0! opet... :'(
nista, idem sada docekati blagdane u nadi da ce nam svima nova 2014. biti "plodnija"...
cure, zelim vam sretne blagdane!!! nema tuge...  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*KLARA31,mimadz*,grlim cure... :Love:  :Love: 
*ovčice*,samo stavi utriće,to je terapija...ako ti je baš bed onda ih popij.

----------


## KLARA31

Da obavezno utrogestan stavi,zna gin.sta je kad vidi bijelo  :Smile: 
mimadz lijepo si to rekla za dogodine  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

evo mene s upitom, dali je moguće da je s klomifenom tek u drugom ciklusu vidi pravi rezultat, ili da je u tom ciklusu u kojem sam pila došlo ipak do ovulacije a nakon duphastona prokrvarila a ostala trudna. imam probadanja u jajnicima neka čudna nemam ih inaće ni prije menge, leđa bole najviše u ležećem položaju, temp oko 37. pomoć

----------


## Inesz

nova, nisam  razumjela tvoje pitanje.

klomifen ima produženo djelovanje, moguće je da izazove ovulaciju u ciklusu iza onog u kojem si ga uzimala.

----------


## nova21

a dali je moguće da sam imala ovulaciju i u tom ciklusu kad sam ga koristila iako sam nakon 10 dana duphastona dobila mengu, tj dali sam ju mogla dobit iako sam ostala trudna

----------


## žužy

*nova*,ako sam dobro skužila,misliš da postoji mogučnost da si trudna,a s duphastonima si prestala zbog krvarenja/menge?A da napraviš test?

----------


## nova21

pa mislim da postoji mogućnost, duphaston mi je propisao dr jer kao nisam dobro reagirala na klomifen, trebali smo ić u postupak. bilo je folikula ali nisu rasli baš. znači pila sam duphastone da dobijem mengu jer bez njih je nemam. imala sam mengu ali ne kako inaće imam. sad bi opet trebala poćet uzimat al sumnjam na trudnoću

----------


## žužy

nova,obavezno napravi test prije početka uzimanja klom.
A gle,sve je moguče...možda se ne osječaš ko inače zbog nekog disbalansa hormona.Isto tako su poprilično česta krvarenja u ranoj trudnoči..a i kasnija ovulacija,pogotovo jer su ti folikuli sporije rasli.Pa je i moguče da si imala implant. krvarenje.
Sretno.

----------


## nova21

ne trebam sad uzimat klomfene nego duphastone, al test ću sigurno napravit

----------


## mima235

Duphaston možeš uzmati i u trudnoći,ali napravi test.

----------


## lucija85

Zasto bas mi, raspitala sam se malo za gonal f, kod nas ga nema u slobodnoj prodaji, nabavlja se iz Madjarske ili po privatnim klinikama...

----------


## Brunaa

> ... da se pojadam - beta 0! opet... :'(
> nista, idem sada docekati blagdane u nadi da ce nam svima nova 2014. biti "plodnija"...
> cure, zelim vam sretne blagdane!!! nema tuge...


Baš kao što si rekla, nema tuge koliko god teško bilo...hrabro u Novu Godinu! 




> Nista od moje bete


 :Love: 




> Moje današnje iskustvo: od petka čudno krvarim (kao je i nije menga) zvala dr i kaže prestani piti duphastone to je gotova stvar. Ja se pomirila s tim, i danas išla vaditi betu (16dnt) jer mora imati potvrdu. Kad ono pozitivna 480!!!! Još sam u pozitivnom šoku :D trebam ponovno piti tablete, nemam nikakve simptome, jedino me povremeno probode kao od ću dobiti. Eto, više ništa ne znam, svačije iskustvo je drugačije. U četvrtak vadim drugu betu pa da vidimo kaj će biti 
> Svim curkama želim puuunnnooo sreće i pozitivne bete!


*Maybebaby* ti si pravo prosinačko čudo!!! Držimo palčeve  :fige: 




> Curke moje..evo da se i vama izjadam...nisam ni dočekala betu..stigla vještica sinoć...teška noć je iza nas, prebrodili smo je..i napravili plan za dalje..Jutros sam nakon konzultacija sa dr. učinila i test na kojem je naravno bio minus velik kao kuća ..menga još nije krenula kako treba, ali brljavi...sad čekam veljaču ili ožujak da opet posjetim Cito...


 :Love: 

*Orhideja.*, *Varnica*  i ostale betočekalice šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Frćka* budi nam hrabra kao i do sada, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivan ishod

----------


## ljubilica

curke, jel znamo što je s *mary123*?

----------


## riba76

Cure,prijavljujem i ja negativnu betu  :Sad: 
Drzim fige svima koje cekaju rezultate a ostalim da nam 2014. Zavrsi s bebacem  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

*riba76*  :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu i plodnu 2014 svima nama

----------


## orhideja.

*KLARA31  mimadz   riba76*  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  Samo hrabro dalje..sve nas jednom čeka svjetlo na kraju tunela...

----------


## Mary123

Ljubilice hvala sta mislis na mene...evo ja nikak se javiti a uostalom nemam sta pametnog ni lijepog javiti nego da mi je beta opet 1.2...treci niz losih vijesti se nastavlja...sada cekam nove konzultacije i budem trazila dodatne pretrage da vidimo jel ima jos problem kakav i zasto neostaje...jer vise neznam sta i kako dalje...ovaj put smo bas u bedu...

----------


## ljubilica

Bas mi je zao *Mary*... Jesi ti kod Kasuma? Jesi zadovoljna? Ak nisi, mijenjaj ga. Nista te ne kosta

----------


## mravak

> koliko treba brevactidu 10 000ij da se ispere iz organizma?


pretražila sam cijeli net , a lijepo mi piše u rodinoj brošuri... eto za neke kome treba

Mogu li koristiti kućni test na trudnoću ako sam primila hCG injekciju (kao što su Profasi, Pregnyl ili Primogonyl)?

Možete, ali biste trebali pričekati 7-14 dana nakon zadnje injekcije, odnosno nakon što izađe iz vašeg sistema. Ako testirate prerano, mogli biste dobiti lažan pozitivan rezultat. Pričekajte 14 dana nakon 10000j i 10 dana nakon 5000j injekcije ili 7 dana nakon 2500j.

Jako sam tužna zbog cijelog niza negativnih beta ..... cure moje držite se...jednom sunce mora zasjati...budite uporne.....

----------


## Frćka

*Mary123, Klara31, Riba 76, Bubaba, Mimadz* grlim cure, za 2014 za sve navijam, neka bude plodna! :fige: 
*Orhideja, Varnica, Nova21, Zasto_bas_mi* za bete duplajuće do neba! :fige: 
*Dreamgirl, Maybebaby, Clematis, Puckica, Perla5, Jejja* za uzv-ove i savršene nastavke trudnoće! :fige: 
*S_iva, Strašna*ne ponovilo se više nikad, dolazi u obzir samo školska sretna trudnoća! :fige: 
Svima za sljedeće postupke i savršene trudnoće, drugo nas ne zanima, neka nam 2014 donese sreću najveću!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## s_iva

Potpisujem Frćku
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje veeeelike bete

----------


## Inesz

> a dali je moguće da sam imala ovulaciju i u tom ciklusu kad sam ga koristila iako sam nakon 10 dana duphastona dobila mengu, tj dali sam ju mogla dobit iako sam ostala trudna


misliš da si trudna?
jesi li radila kućni test na trudnoću?

događa se da žene krvare u ranoj trudnoći. znači moguće je da si trudna i da krvariš. najbolje je napraviti test bhcg iz krvi ili barem kućni test  na trudnoću.

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno sa današnjim betama.

Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj.  :Love: 


*Maybebaby,* bravo za betu. 
Koji dr ti je savjetovao da prekineš terapiju prije bete?




> Moje današnje iskustvo: od petka čudno krvarim (kao je i nije menga) zvala dr i kaže prestani piti duphastone to je gotova stvar. Ja se pomirila s tim, i danas išla vaditi betu (16dnt) jer mora imati potvrdu. Kad ono pozitivna 480!!!! Još sam u pozitivnom šoku :D trebam ponovno piti tablete, nemam nikakve simptome, jedino me povremeno probode kao od ću dobiti. Eto, više ništa ne znam, svačije iskustvo je drugačije. U četvrtak vadim drugu betu pa da vidimo kaj će biti 
> Svim curkama želim puuunnnooo sreće i pozitivne bete!

----------


## jojo

> Nista od moje bete


klara žao mi je...

----------


## orhideja.

Moja betica je danas 53
znači-prekid terapije i čekanje menge--valjda pljusne i bude sve ok. ponovit ću sigurno idući tjedan
Koliko mi je jako teško i žao, toliko sam pribrana jer napokon mogu nastavit s poslovima-i odmoriti misli i živce.
Nadam se uspiješnijem pokušaju s našim eskimićima iduće godine...
Ostalim betočekalicama želim velike brojke, 
*frćka* a tebi veliko čudo  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## s_iva

Orhideja, žao mi je.
Vidim da si već imala jednu biokemijsku trudnoću  :Sad:

----------


## orhideja.

da, meni je najčudnije što su eto već 2 biokemijeke nakon stimulacije, a od smrzlića nije ni bilo trudnoće. Možda bude sad od ovih smrzlića, nema mi druge nego nadat se-pa kak bude.

----------


## Frćka

> Moja betica je danas 53
> znači-prekid terapije i čekanje menge--valjda pljusne i bude sve ok. ponovit ću sigurno idući tjedan
> Koliko mi je jako teško i žao, toliko sam pribrana jer napokon mogu nastavit s poslovima-i odmoriti misli i živce.
> Nadam se uspiješnijem pokušaju s našim eskimićima iduće godine...
> Ostalim betočekalicama želim velike brojke, 
> *frćka* a tebi veliko čudo


Ne želim davati lažnu nadu, ali šta nije duplanje 48-72 sata? Po ovome bi mogla biti sutra 71! Da ipak ne prekineš terapiju do sljedećeg vađenja bete?

----------


## lberc

Cure,žao mi je..nek vam druga godina bude puno bolja.
Evo mi danas obavili uvz,sve je dobro vide se rukice i nogice,a kaj je najvažnije nema više hematoma.

----------


## Varnica

Nažalost, odlazim s Odbrojavanja. Beta je danas pala na 67. Ipak je krvarenje bio loš znak. Opet spontani! Prvi missed ab post AIH 2012; drugi spontani post ICSI ljetos i opet sada  :Sad: 
Svima ostalima sretno!

Sent from my PAP5430 using Tapatalk

----------


## s_iva

Iberc, super za UZV!

----------


## orhideja.

> Ne želim davati lažnu nadu, ali šta nije duplanje 48-72 sata? Po ovome bi mogla biti sutra 71! Da ipak ne prekineš terapiju do sljedećeg vađenja bete?


Doktorica je na današnju betu rekla da nastavim s terapijom i ponovim za dva dana. onda sam rekla i raniju betu (35) na to je rekla prekid terapije i ponoviti u ponedjeljak. 
Ok je tvoje razmišljanje, to za duplanje je moguće, ali da su troznamenkaste brojke...jer ovo je zaista pre nisko za 14dnt  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vatra86

Svim tuznicama veeliki hug!!

Trudnicama da bude sve skolski do kraja

A ovima ni tu ni tamo puuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak bude poz ishod

Orhideja ja na tvojem mjestu nebi prekidala terapiju dok ne izvadis jos jednu betu...

----------


## orhideja.

> Svim tuznicama veeliki hug!!
> 
> Trudnicama da bude sve skolski do kraja
> 
> A ovima ni tu ni tamo puuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak bude poz ishod
> 
> Orhideja ja na tvojem mjestu nebi prekidala terapiju dok ne izvadis jos jednu betu...


Mislite li da ima šanse s tako niskom betom????

----------


## Frćka

Sve dok postoji ikakva sansa ja nebi popustila, je mala beta, ali nije premala, nikad neznas,par dana uzimanja terapije do sljedece bete nije tako dugo, meni su sanse nikakve vec mjesec dana, ali ja zbog necega ne popustam, hocu dat sve od sebe pa sta god bilo!

----------


## Mary123

> Bas mi je zao *Mary*... Jesi ti kod Kasuma? Jesi zadovoljna? Ak nisi, mijenjaj ga. Nista te ne kosta


Ja sam zadovoljna samo nešto još neštima očito kod mene...Biolog Patrik mi je s čudom govorio da sam mlada a malo jajnih stanica imam pa ću sada tražiti neki razlog za neke dodatne pretrage.....

----------


## Ginger

orhideja, iskreno, mislim da su sanse stvarno minimalne
Al svjejedno, ja bih nastavila s terapijom dok ne izvadis jos jednu betu

----------


## vatra86

Bas sta kaze Frcka dok postoje sanse...

Lipa nasa Frcka to je dobar stav!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Orhideja*, to bi stvarno bilo čudo, 14. dnt blastica beta mora biti troznamenkasta.  :Sad:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ja sam zadovoljna samo nešto još neštima očito kod mene...Biolog Patrik mi je s čudom govorio da sam mlada a malo jajnih stanica imam pa ću sada tražiti neki razlog za neke dodatne pretrage.....


A možda da ti dr. poštima stimulaciju, promijeni protokol i sl.?

----------


## crvenkapica77

svim tuznicama  veliki   :Love:  :Love: 
zao mi je   zbog  spontanih,  neuspjeha,  biokemijskih,   neg  beta   :Sad: 



trudnicama  cestitam   :Very Happy: ,  a  one  koje cekaju betu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram


i moja novost  - imam  punkciju  u subotu   :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

> Ja sam zadovoljna samo nešto još neštima očito kod mene...Biolog Patrik mi je s čudom govorio da sam mlada a malo jajnih stanica imam pa ću sada tražiti neki razlog za neke dodatne pretrage.....


*Mary*, mene je dr R nakon prvog neuspjesnog ivf-a odmah poslao na dodatne pretrage krvi i
ispostavilo se s dobrim razlogom tako da, ako ti sam dr ne predlozi ti trazi daljnju obradu.

Btw, zna li netko radi li lab u petrovoj kompletnu krvnu sliku i koagulogram...?

----------


## mona22

> *Mary123, Klara31, Riba 76, Bubaba, Mimadz* grlim cure, za 2014 za sve navijam, neka bude plodna!
> *Orhideja, Varnica, Nova21, Zasto_bas_mi* za bete duplajuće do neba!
> *Dreamgirl, Maybebaby, Clematis, Puckica, Perla5, Jejja* za uzv-ove i savršene nastavke trudnoće!
> *S_iva, Strašna*ne ponovilo se više nikad, dolazi u obzir samo školska sretna trudnoća!
> Svima za sljedeće postupke i savršene trudnoće, drugo nas ne zanima, neka nam 2014 donese sreću najveću!!!


potpisujem...frćka  :fige:

----------


## kiki30

crvenkapice ,sretno!!! :fige:

----------


## ljubilica

> Ja sam zadovoljna samo nešto još neštima očito kod mene...Biolog Patrik mi je s čudom govorio da sam mlada a malo jajnih stanica imam pa ću sada tražiti neki razlog za neke dodatne pretrage.....


pa malo j.s. zahvaljujuci kolicini terapije....joj kakav odgovor jednog strucnjaka.kao da nezna kakve terapije dobivamo.bas me to ljuti

----------


## Maybebaby

Danas beta 566, nije se uduplala ali je malo narasla... nastavljam sa svime do ponedjeljka pa ponovno vaditi betu.  :Confused:

----------


## mravak

Mabybaby,sretno dalje! koliko su ti embrija vratilibi koji dan?

----------


## žužy

Pa kaj je to s tim betama i nepravilnim duplanjima... :Confused: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## s_iva

Baš su nam kilave te bete u zadnje vrijeme!
Crvenkapice - razvali  :Laughing:

----------


## Maybebaby

> Mabybaby,sretno dalje! koliko su ti embrija vratilibi koji dan?


1 embrij 3 dan možda postoji šansa da krene bolje. šta misliš?

----------


## bubekica

jesi zvala doktora, sto on kaze?

----------


## Maybebaby

Ako mene pitaš, bila sam kod dr i rekao da nastavim s terapijom i da ćemo pokušati spasiti,

----------


## mravak

> 1 embrij 3 dan možda postoji šansa da krene bolje. šta misliš?


nemam blage, mislila sam možda da su ti vratili njih više pa da je jedan u međuvremenu odustao....  nema ti druge nego nastavit terapiju i opet vadit betu....i nadat se dobrom završetku.....

----------


## bubekica

> Ako mene pitaš, bila sam kod dr i rekao da nastavim s terapijom i da ćemo pokušati spasiti,


to ides na VV?

----------


## Maybebaby

da

----------


## nova21

test kupljen, ujutro ga radim

----------


## bubekica

Sretno draga!

----------


## nova21

hvala, neznam dal da se nadam uopće. danas sam katastrofa, pravila neke kolače, glava počela bolit i mučnina počela, stalno imam iscjedak pojačani

----------


## žužy

*nova*, :fige:

----------


## mravak

> hvala, neznam dal da se nadam uopće. danas sam katastrofa, pravila neke kolače, glava počela bolit i mučnina počela, stalno imam iscjedak pojačani


uh tako je i meni danas
 :fige:  za test !

----------


## orhideja.

*mravak nova21*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
*frćka*  :fige:  čekam ljepu vijest sutra  :Wink:

----------


## jojo

Crvenkapice sretno u subotu!!!

----------


## PinaColada

Nova, drzim fige za sutra! 

Ja jutros pozurila u 6 sati da piskim, i samo jedna crtica na testu  :Sad: (((

Cekam sluzbeno betu u pon, i iako sam cio dan oplakala, jos ima malo nade za betuuuuu  :Wink: )

Sretno svim betocekalicama!

----------


## nova21

i moj test negativan, sam jedna crtica

----------


## sara10

[QUOTE=crvenkapica77;2538499


i moja novost  - imam  punkciju  u subotu   :Smile: [/QUOTE]
*
Crvenkapice* sretno sutra na punkciji!
Koji protokol si dobila? Javi nam se sutra kad stigneš, SRETNO ti, neka bude najljepši mogući scenarij  :fige:

----------


## sara10

*FRĆKA*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za danas!!!!

----------


## mravak

> i moj test negativan, sam jedna crtica


zao mi je nova,ali nema predaje!

crvenkapice ,sretno sutra na punkciji,da bude puno jaja i sto manje da boliiiii !

----------


## mostarka86

*frčka,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba i nazad za uduplanu betu, da se ova igra živaca više završi  :fige: 
*maybebaby*, za lijepo duplanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*nova, pina colada*, žao mi je cure. ja se nadam lijepom iznenađenju u brojčici  :Smile: 
*crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, za što bezbolniju punkciju u više js  :Smile: 
*mravak* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!

----------


## Mury

Cure,malo sam out,ali svima ~~~~~~~~ za punkcije,tuleme,ET,bete,srceka...neka nam ova godina zavrsi sto srtnije!!! Posebne vibre dragoj Crvekapici,neka joj napokon Bozicni blagdani unesu radost i srecu u zivot~~~~~~!!!

----------


## sretna 1506

> *
> Crvenkapice* sretno sutra na punkciji!
> Koji protokol si dobila? Javi nam se sutra kad stigneš, SRETNO ti, neka bude najljepši mogući scenarij


Sara kako to da si u postupku,ali nisi trebala tek u 1.mjesecu? U svakom slučaju sretno ti  :Smile: .

----------


## sretna 1506

> svim tuznicama  veliki  
> zao mi je   zbog  spontanih,  neuspjeha,  biokemijskih,   neg  beta  
> 
> 
> 
> trudnicama  cestitam  ,  a  one  koje cekaju betu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram
> 
> 
> i moja novost  - imam  punkciju  u subotu


Neka ti je sretno i na kraju uspješno!

----------


## bubekica

> Cure,malo sam out,ali svima ~~~~~~~~ za punkcije,tuleme,ET,bete,srceka...neka nam ova godina zavrsi sto srtnije!!! Posebne vibre dragoj Crvekapici,neka joj napokon Bozicni blagdani unesu radost i srecu u zivot~~~~~~!!!


X
lijepo napisano pa se svercam!

Posebne ~~~~~~ za frcku!
Kroz par sati ce nova lista  :Wink: 
Nova21  :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

> *frčka,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba i nazad za uduplanu betu, da se ova igra živaca više završi 
> *maybebaby*, za lijepo duplanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *nova, pina colada*, žao mi je cure. ja se nadam lijepom iznenađenju u brojčici 
> *crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, za što bezbolniju punkciju u više js 
> *mravak* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!


Potpisujem i ja
*nova21* nema predaje...možda je rano za testić  :Wink:   :fige:

----------


## nova21

neznam, počela sam pit duphaston da dobijem m

----------


## strategija

Nekako sam se zadnje vrijeme više orijentirala na roditeljima anđela ali redovno škicnem da vidim šta se ovdje događa  :Smile:  
Tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj i nadu da će u novoj godini biti više sreće, betočekalicama velike pravilnoduplirajuće bete a trudnicama uredne trudnoće i slatke bebice! Ma svima~~~~~~~~ za kome šta treba. 
Evo kod mene novosti. Ne mogu reći neplanirano i desilo se slučajno ali definitivno neočekivana spontana trudnoća. Sad smo oko 8tt i sve je u redu!

----------


## lberc

strategija,čestitam,to su prekrasne vijesti..pravo Božićno čudo!

----------


## crvenkapica77

strategija   od  srca  ti zelim svu srecu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss: 


protokol  ko u zadnje  vrijeme,  femara, menopuri,  oralg,

svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

Opa Strategija, kakva sjajna vijest! Baš mi je drago, čestitam ti draga!
Naravno da će ovaj put sve biti u redu do kraja u i to ime:  :pivo:

----------


## roan

molim cure jedan odgovor ,ni sama ne znam što da mislim  :Sad: ..ovo je naš prvi stimulirani IVF puregonom ,imali smo 7 stanica ,sve se oplodile ,jedna vraćena ,danas mi je 10 dana od et ,počelo mi krvarenje ,prije toga pol ure napravila test možda umišljam ali meni se vidi jedna tanka crtica ,ako nisu stvari ,koji uzrok tom krvarenju može bit ? 
U slučaju da je ono najgore ,imamo 4 smrzlića za dalje da li se može odmah u postupak s obzirom da sad treba samo transfer ili se mora čekat s obzirom da je bilo stimulirani postupak jer ja ovulacije prirodne ne dobivam ..
malo sam vas udavila ....

----------


## TrudyC

Strategija - predobre vijesti. Čestitam od srca. Predivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> molim cure jedan odgovor ,ni sama ne znam što da mislim ..ovo je naš prvi stimulirani IVF puregonom ,imali smo 7 stanica ,sve se oplodile ,jedna vraćena ,danas mi je 10 dana od et ,počelo mi krvarenje ,prije toga pol ure napravila test možda umišljam ali meni se vidi jedna tanka crtica ,ako nisu stvari ,koji uzrok tom krvarenju može bit ? 
> U slučaju da je ono najgore ,imamo 4 smrzlića za dalje da li se može odmah u postupak s obzirom da sad treba samo transfer ili se mora čekat s obzirom da je bilo stimulirani postupak jer ja ovulacije prirodne ne dobivam ..
> malo sam vas udavila ....


sto mene  zanima  jesi  dobila onu  inekciju poslije t. ?  od nje  moze  test  biti lazno pozitivan  ,
druga stvar  , krvarenje  ne mora  znacit  da  je gotovo   ,  kod mene ga je bilo   oba  puta....
najbolje napraviti  betu   
sretno  !!

----------


## bubekica

*strategija* cestitam, divna vijest!
*roan* o kojem je testu rijec? miruj i javi se doktoru, krvarenja mogu bit zbog hematoma. za smrzlice je potreban 1-2 ciklusa pauze.

----------


## s_iva

Strategija  :Very Happy:  
Roan, izvadi betu!
Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

Nastavak za tjedan dana, danas 8+1, pojavio se i plod od 4mm, srce ne kuca, sve kasni dva tjedna, al kako se mijenja iz tjedna u tjedan, cekamo...

----------


## lberc

> Nastavak za tjedan dana, danas 8+1, pojavio se i plod od 4mm, srce ne kuca, sve kasni dva tjedna, al kako se mijenja iz tjedna u tjedan, cekamo...


želim ti da uz sve kaj si prošla za tjedan dana ipak sve bude dobro i srčeko prokuca

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (4)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini

*LISTOPAD 2013. (16)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
MajaPOP, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3xIVF, 2xFET)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
Iva TS, Slo, IVF
beb – san, VV, 1. AIH
TrudyC, VV, IVF (nakon 16xIVF)
ana-, spontana trudnoća
Tinka79, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
strategija, spontana trudnoća

*STUDENI 2013. (12)* 
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 2Xivf u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF) 
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF 
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF gemini
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF
suzzica, Betaplus, 1.IVF 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
dreamgirl, Betaplus, Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF)
Maybebaby, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
orhideja.,  VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 
pirica, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 4xIVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 20.12. 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF 27.12. 
roan, Ri, 1. IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

ON-GO  12/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
miny, PFC Prag, FET; nala03, KBC Rijeka, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET); slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); njanja1, Au, IVF (nakon 4xIVF), kameleon, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni  IVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xAIH); Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF);  Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; 
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mona22, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xFET); tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI) 

03/2014: bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI);  bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xFET)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boogie woogie, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*,  d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me,  Iva28, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, KLARA31 , kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi,  magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MallaPlava,  MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mimadz , Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, nova21, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, piki , PinaColada, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606,  Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, sara38, sara69, saraya, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71,  s_iva, Šiškica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tina1986, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana,  valii, Varnica, vatra86,  vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## dino84

Mi smo jučer na 7+2 čuli naše najdraže srčeko  :Heart:  Vidi se još jedan mali gestacijski mjehurić, kaže dr. da je ovaj drugi odustao i da misli da zbog toga neće biti problema. Veliki smo 10 mm i sve je u najboljem redu. Presretni smo  :Smile: 

Svima vam želim puno sreće, a za tebe *Frćka* posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Dino prekrasno, sigurna sam da uzivate!  :Heart: 

Nadam se da nisam nesto zabrljala na listi, slagala sam ju nabrzaka.

----------


## žužy

Ajme *Frćka* koje ludilo...kaj veli doktor? A kaj i može reči...čekanje i samo čekanje..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem za dalje!!

*nova,PinaColada*, :Love:   :Love: ,a možda je zbilja rano još...
*roan*,a crtica je crtica  :Smile: ,lezi,miruj..kad moraš vaditi betu?
*strategija,dino*, lijepe vijesti! :Heart:

----------


## roan

> Ajme *Frćka* koje ludilo...kaj veli doktor? A kaj i može reči...čekanje i samo čekanje..
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem za dalje!!
> 
> *nova,PinaColada*, ,a možda je zbilja rano još...
> *roan*,a crtica je crtica ,lezi,miruj..kad moraš vaditi betu?
> *strategija,dino*, lijepe vijesti!


moram ju vadit 27 .12 svaki dan mi ko godina ,to krvarenje me zeza ,ne želim mislit da je m.. :Sad:

----------


## sara10

> Sara kako to da si u postupku,ali nisi trebala tek u 1.mjesecu? U svakom slučaju sretno ti .


Sretna, pa nisam u postupku sad, nešto si pobrkala  :Confused:

----------


## strategija

Thanks, cure! 
Bubekica meni možeš nadodati nakon 3 AIHa i 4 IVFa.

----------


## frka

strategija, pa ti si trudna! čestitam od srca  :Smile: 

i nešto sam se sjetila u vezi tvojih trudnoća. sjećaš se kad sam te pitala jesi li imala preuranjeni porod? rekla sam da je bilo jako neodgovorno od tvojih dr-a što su ti vratili više embrija ako je to istina pa si rekla da sam krivo pokopčala i da su ti porodi bili u terminu. nešto me mučilo cijelo vrijeme jer sam bila ziher da mi nešto nije štimalo u cijeloj priči i sad vidim da si pisala na temu o carskom rezu i samo mi sine - pa ti si imala 2 CR-a prije tog zadnjeg postupka. e to je isto toliko neodgovorno kao da su bili preuranjeni porodi - blizanačka trudnoća nakon 2 CR-a je jako rizična. oprosti što to opet spominjem, ali mislim da je bitno naglašavati koliko je SET nužan u takvim slučajevima.

šaljem ti masu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## Frćka

[QUOTE=žužy;2539640]Ajme *Frćka* koje ludilo...kaj veli doktor? A kaj i može reči...čekanje i samo čekanje..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem za dalje!!]

Baš to čekanje! Svi smo svjesni svega, šanse su male, što bi većina rekla nikakve, ali slažem se sa dr., još tjedan dana da budemo sigurni! Možda se stvarno naučim strpljenju! Želim čekati još tjedan dana, stvarno želim i nije mi teško, nemam šta izgubit, a zbog one male šanse mogu samo dobit, a sad kad znam da je mrvica od 4mm tu, želim s njom i obitelji provesti Božić, neželim je pustiti jedino ako sama odustane... :Sad: 
Malo me puklo, nije mjesto, ispričavam se...
Svima držim fige!!!
*Dino84* :Very Happy:  :Kiss:

----------


## mravak

> strategija, pa ti si trudna! čestitam od srca 
> 
> i nešto sam se sjetila u vezi tvojih trudnoća. sjećaš se kad sam te pitala jesi li imala preuranjeni porod? rekla sam da je bilo jako neodgovorno od tvojih dr-a što su ti vratili više embrija ako je to istina pa si rekla da sam krivo pokopčala i da su ti porodi bili u terminu. nešto me mučilo cijelo vrijeme jer sam bila ziher da mi nešto nije štimalo u cijeloj priči i sad vidim da si pisala na temu o carskom rezu i samo mi sine - pa ti si imala 2 CR-a prije tog zadnjeg postupka. e to je isto toliko neodgovorno kao da su bili preuranjeni porodi - blizanačka trudnoća nakon 2 CR-a je jako rizična. oprosti što to opet spominjem, ali mislim da je bitno naglašavati koliko je SET nužan u takvim slučajevima.
> 
> šaljem ti masu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću do kraja!


moze li mi netko objasnit sto je to SET ???    :Confused:

----------


## frka

SET = transfer 1 embrija - single embryo transfer.

----------


## mravak

> SET = transfer 1 embrija - single embryo transfer.


hvala

----------


## jejja

Frcka ipak postoji neka nada.. sto se tocno dogodilo i zasto kasni sve 2 tj valjda nitko ne zna..ali nesto se ipak razvija.. cuda postoje i mozda je taj mali borac jedno od cuda.. nek iduci tjedan vidis i srceko i nek sve krene kako.treba...
Tuznicama veliki , najveci zagrljaj....
Dino cestitke  :Smile:  samo.skolski dalje

----------


## Frćka

> Frcka ipak postoji neka nada.. sto se tocno dogodilo i zasto kasni sve 2 tj valjda nitko ne zna..ali nesto se ipak razvija.. cuda postoje i mozda je taj mali borac jedno od cuda.. nek iduci tjedan vidis i srceko i nek sve krene kako.treba...
> Tuznicama veliki , najveci zagrljaj....
> Dino cestitke  samo.skolski dalje


 :Zaljubljen:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

Frcka,grlim te draga,drzi se...imala sam slicnu agoniju pocetkom 2012 koja je zavrsila kiretazom,a tebi zelim bolji scenarij ~~~~!
Strategija,cestitke od srca!! Vjerujem da se svi u dubini duse nadamo takvom scenariju  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

ajme strategija  :Very Happy:  
draga, zelim ti savrsenu trudnocu do kraja!

i da ne nabrajam, svima ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

Eto curke...smirile se emocije bar malo...dobili smo novi termin za konzultacije pa ćemo vidjeti šta ćemo dalje...ljubilice ja sam imala terapiju prvo tri gonala pa po dva plus centrotide...a malo j.stanica...a puno folikula..ma sad budem vidjela šta će mi reći..tražit ću sve šta nože biti..
Svima puno vibrica i ugodne blagdane!

----------


## kameleon

:pivo:  ,strategija pa to su baš super vijesti!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek bude školski...
frćka  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje..
grlim vas sve koje još niste dočekale plusić i želim vam da što prije smognete snage za dalje, mary123 koliko čekate  konzultacije?
ja odbrojavam do 4.1. i počinje pikanje...tako blizu a tako daleko.. :scared: i što se više bliži hvata me veća panika...ne od pikica već od cijele te neizvjesnosti postupka i opet čekanja...samo da bude više sreće ovaj put..a to vam želim svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
crvenkapice sretno na punkciji i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!!!

----------


## innu

Strategija, divno, čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
Frćka, drži se, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod!
Kameleon puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni!
Svim curama u postupcima i onima koje tek kreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!
Tužnice big hug!

----------


## Mary123

Kameleon dobili smo termin 13.1. 
Vjerojatno malo kasnije radi ovih blagdana. Sretno u postupku!
Strategija čestitam i neka ide sve lijepo i polako do kraja!
Frćka drži se,vjerujem da će na kraju sve biti ok!
Crvenkapica sretno na punkciji!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Sretna, pa nisam u postupku sad, nešto si pobrkala


A jesam,crvenkapica ima punkciju,a ti si ispod nje napisala odgovor za koji sam mislila da je tvoja punkcija  :Smile: .

----------


## žužy

Sretno *crvenkapice*!

----------


## orhideja.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve
moje menge još nema, a sise me rasturaju---danas mi je 34dc, 17dnt
prošlu biokemijsku sam mengu dobila 19dnt--ali me sise nisu ovako bolile (spavat ne mogu)
Ima li tko sličnih iskustava?

----------


## Frćka

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve
> moje menge još nema, a sise me rasturaju---danas mi je 34dc, 17dnt
> prošlu biokemijsku sam mengu dobila 19dnt--ali me sise nisu ovako bolile (spavat ne mogu)
> Ima li tko sličnih iskustava?


Ja i dalje cvrsto drzim fige da te u ponedeljak beta iznenadi!!! :Smile:  to sto te grudi bole i dalhe moze biti samo dobar znak!!! :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Strategija* i *Dino 84*  :Klap:   :Very Happy: 
*Kameleon* , *Crvenkapica* i sve cure u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Frćka*, *Orhideja* ~~~~~~~~~~~

tužnice  :Love:

----------


## dazler

Frčka ja vjerujem u čuda i vjerujem da će srce tvoje bebe prokucati!!!!!!!Pa Božić je  :Smile: 
Svima + sretno i školske trudnoće  :Very Happy: 
a mi čekalice ne smijemo gubiti nadu

----------


## crvenkapica77

mi imamo  5js

----------


## mravak

> mi imamo  5js


bravo!
a sada tulum  u labu !!!!!!!

----------


## nina70

Bravo crvenkapice

----------


## clematis

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve
> moje menge još nema, a sise me rasturaju---danas mi je 34dc, 17dnt
> prošlu biokemijsku sam mengu dobila 19dnt--ali me sise nisu ovako bolile (spavat ne mogu)
> Ima li tko sličnih iskustava?



A i mene bole za popi..... ne mogu si lec na trbuh, sve buljim u njih i cekam kad cu strije uocit.  :Shock: 
Mislim si mozda je od utrica al mozda je i od trudnoce.

Jucer me dragi uvatio u pretrcavanju iz kupaonice u sobu, naravno gola, i komentirao da su mi ful narasle grudi, ma ono odusevljen je bio. 
Jadan vec dugo mi nije bio u blizini, boji se na nesto ne zaj....  :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

> A i mene bole za popi..... ne mogu si lec na trbuh, sve buljim u njih i cekam kad cu strije uocit. 
> Mislim si mozda je od utrica al mozda je i od trudnoce.
> 
> Jucer me dragi uvatio u pretrcavanju iz kupaonice u sobu, naravno gola, i komentirao da su mi ful narasle grudi, ma ono odusevljen je bio. 
> Jadan vec dugo mi nije bio u blizini, boji se na nesto ne zaj....


Poznato mi je to izbjegavanje  :Laughing: 
Meni je u utorak zadnji dan utrića bio--tako da nije od njih (ili možda je-neznam koliko im treba da iziđu iz organizma), što se tiče strija-ima, a vene..ajojj kao da su nacrtane  :Shock:

----------


## bebi

> mi imamo  5js


bravo crvenkapice ...da se obraduješ ovaj put

----------


## Snekica

Crvenkapice bravo! Sretno dalje!  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Crvenkapice bravo! Sretno dalje!


Potpisujem!

----------


## luna2

cure mene zanima dali kao nezaposleni moramo biti prijavljeni na burzu da bi imali pravo na novcanu naknadu kada se dijete rodi?hvala na odgovorima

----------


## saan

Meni su rekli da moram biti prijavljena na burzu. Iako mi je pravnica na burzi rekla da nekad traze potvrdu o nezaposlenosti, a nekad ne ali svakako je sigurnije da si prijavljena na burzu.

----------


## sara10

> mi imamo  5js


Super Crvenkapice, jesu te zvali iz cita i znaš li kad bi mogao biti transfer? Želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## valiana

Ajmo Frčkice zafrčkaj nam Božić u veselju i nadi da se čuda dešavaju  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> Ajmo Frčkice zafrčkaj nam Božić u veselju i nadi da se čuda dešavaju


Haha! Čuda se dešavaju, nek nas danas *Orhideja* prva razveseli! :fige: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## luna2

hvala ti na odgovoru,samo me jos zanima koliko dugo vremenski moramo bit prijavljeni da bi imali pravo na naknadu,onih 1660kn?

----------


## s_iva

Orhideja, Frćka, Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
I za još Božićnih čuda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saan

Luna to neznam... Probaj nazvati hzzo pa ih pitaj

----------


## luna2

ok hvala ti

----------


## PinaColada

drage cekalice zelim vam svu srecu za ogromnu betu....ja jutros vadila krv i evo cekam nalaze bete....nadam se jaaako velike  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

PinaColada,  :fige:  da bude jaaaaako velika

----------


## orhideja.

Moja beta danas 19dnt 262
Dokt sumlja na VM, u petak ponavljam.........čekamo da pane ispod 100 ili da predje 1000 pa da idem na uzv....

----------


## riba76

orhideja  :Love:

----------


## PinaColada

Riba hvalaaaa :Kiss: ***

Orhideja  :Love:

----------


## riba76

Pina Colada pa jesu dobila rezultate?  :fige:

----------


## PinaColada

> Pina Colada pa jesu dobila rezultate?


Evo upravo je mm otisao po nalaz i kaze <2 da je napisano.....izgleda nista ovaj put od moje bete  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## clematis

> Evo upravo je mm otisao po nalaz i kaze <2 da je napisano.....izgleda nista ovaj put od moje bete


PinaColada, zao mi je, nadam se da ce sljedeci put biti dobitni  :Love: 

Frcka, to mora biti cudo i to jos ove godine, koji su sljedeci koraci, cekas novu betu ili?

Orhideja, nadam se da nije vanmateicna i da ce se sve posloziti kako treba.

Svim drugim cekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Ja sam danas bila na uzv i vidjela sam  :Heart: , kaze doc da je 5+4 tt  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

*Orhideja* nadam se da nije vanmaternička! Beta kažu da bude puno viša! :Love: 
*PinaColada* :Love: 
*Clematis* jupi za  :Heart: 
Mi se još držimo i čekamo subotu uzv!
Za 2014.!!! Najplodniju godinu za sve nas! :fige:

----------


## mravak

Hvala !

----------


## Inesz

kod Orhideje dr sumlja na vanmateričnu jer VM može biti i kod vrlo malih vrijednosti bete
__________________________


cure, sretno svima!

----------


## žužy

*PinaColada*,žao mi je  :Love: 
*orhideja.*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za dalje!
*Frćka*,jao ja sinoć sanjala da ti je beta puno narasla i da su ti vidli srčeko kak treperi na uzv  :rock:

----------


## Ledamo

Danas mi je radjen ultrazvuk, 12.dan ciklusa endometrij je 9.8mm. Transfer je u ponedjeljak..nadam se da ce nase smrzlice prezivjeti odmrzavanje..imate li neki savjet za mene, sto bih mogla raditi, piti, jesti u periodu do transfera...osim sarme i kolaca  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

Ajme Žuži, ne samo da ja sanjam stalno nešto, nego i još ti!  :Smile:  slatkica moja! :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Pina Colada  :Love: 
Frćka, kod tebe pravi triler...držim fige  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

To si dobro rekla, bas je triler!

----------


## orhideja.

Sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic svima koji ga slave.....
 Puno vibri za sve vas.....
I pozdrav uz mucninu i povracanje (danas dva puta)....nadamo se iznenadjenju u petak.

----------


## dazler

Orhideja  :Very Happy: 
Curke sretan i blagoslovljen Božić i neka nam se ostvari najveća želja :mama: 
a onima kojima se ispunila,školske i mirne trudnoće do kraja

----------


## kika222

> Orhideja 
> Curke sretan i blagoslovljen Božić i neka nam se ostvari najveća želja
> a onima kojima se ispunila,školske i mirne trudnoće do kraja


Potpisujem!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svima koji slave sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!

----------


## Zima77

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima i da 2014 bude bolja i plodonosnija,,,

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretan  vam  Bozic   drage  moje

----------


## frka

svima sve naj!

----------


## luna2

sve najbolje svima i sretno nam svima u 2014.god. :Very Happy:  :Love:

----------


## nina70

Cure sretan Božić. Od srca nam svima želim bar po jednog bebača. 
A da bi želja "držala vodu" moram zaželjeti i bolje stimulacije, više para za MPO i što manje onih zločestih ljudi iz čudnovatih inicijativa. Pusa svima, a ne samo "ispravnima"

----------


## Sandra1971

Dragi moji, svima koji slave želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić, želim vam svima uspješne stimulacije, ogromne bete, hrpu + i školske trudnoće!!!

----------


## mravak

> Dragi moji, svima koji slave želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić, želim vam svima uspješne stimulacije, ogromne bete, hrpu + i školske trudnoće!!!


sto drugo nego potpisat ! SRETAN BOŽIĆ SVIMA !!

----------


## hrki

Sretan Božić svima!

----------


## žužy

Sretan vam Božić drage moje!!!

----------


## Snekica

> Cure sretan Božić. Od srca nam svima želim bar po jednog bebača. 
> A da bi želja "držala vodu" moram zaželjeti i bolje stimulacije, više para za MPO i što manje onih zločestih ljudi iz čudnovatih inicijativa. Pusa svima, a ne samo "ispravnima"


x

----------


## Frćka

> Dragi moji, svima koji slave želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić, želim vam svima uspješne stimulacije, ogromne bete, hrpu + i školske trudnoće!!!


X

----------


## luna2

cure dali mi koje idemo na vv na postupak moramo nesto placati? :Confused:  :Confused:   mi smo u prvom mj.u postupku

----------


## Argente

luna2, imaš 4 besplatne inseminacije i 6 besplatnih IVF-ova.
Nakon toga se plaća.

----------


## luna2

argente hvala ti na ogdovoru

----------


## Brunaa

> Cure sretan Božić. Od srca nam svima želim bar po jednog bebača. 
> A da bi želja "držala vodu" moram zaželjeti i bolje stimulacije, više para za MPO i što manje onih zločestih ljudi iz čudnovatih inicijativa. Pusa svima, a ne samo "ispravnima"


*X*

----------


## orhideja.

Frrcka sretno sutra.......nestrpljivo cekam da javis da je swe ok.
Meni je temp 36.9 sise me rasturaju,mučnina i ponekad povraćam.  Ujutro vadim betu i idem na Uzv  .........psihicki sam nestabilna dok sutra ne cujem bar neku vijest.. hhh  :Wink: 
Molila bi one koje su imale VM da mi napisu kad im je otkriveno? Po mojem racunanju trudna sam danas 5tj

----------


## dazler

Orhideja meni je vanmaternična otkrivena u 7 tjednu i to nakon bolnog napadaja,završila sam na hitnoj i tri dana nisu bili sigurni,jer mi je beta rasla pravilno,cice su me boljele,ali osim što sam stalno jela sir,druge simptome trudnoće nisam imala
nemoj razmišljati o tome,bit će sve uredu,nema pravila

----------


## Inesz

orhideja,
da ti nisi ipak trudna dulje od 5 tjedana?

kad ti je bio transfer? kada ZM?

----------


## orhideja.

ZM 18-20.11
Punkcija 29.11. Transfer 4.11.
Negdje nekak pise da se racuna trajanje trudnoce????

----------


## Inesz

danas so trudna punih 6 tjedana, 6+0

trudnoća se kod spontanog začeća računa prema datumu ZM. kod mpo trudnoća zna se točno datum punkcije koji se računa kao dan oplodnje, pa se trudnoća može i točnije računati tako da se na datum punkcije nadoda 2 tjedna.

----------


## clematis

> Frrcka sretno sutra.......nestrpljivo cekam da javis da je swe ok.
> Meni je temp 36.9 sise me rasturaju,mučnina i ponekad povraćam.  Ujutro vadim betu i idem na Uzv  .........psihicki sam nestabilna dok sutra ne cujem bar neku vijest.. hhh 
> Molila bi one koje su imale VM da mi napisu kad im je otkriveno? Po mojem racunanju trudna sam danas 5tj


Ne znam koliko je tjedana proslo ali znam da je beta bila malo prek 2000, na toj beti se mora vidjeti plod. Posto se isti nije vidio u maternici, ale je zakljucio da je vm i poslao me je na hitnu gdje je i potvrdjeno.
Btw meni je u startu beta bila niska, ali se je pravilno duplirala.

----------


## clematis

Meni nema spavanja, svaki dan u 4 ujutro mi se toliko piski da se probudim u znoju i nervozi.
I onda to pisanje traje dugo, dugo ko da sam fucking deva i naravno razbudi me i ne mogu vise oka sklopit.
Popizdit cu!

----------


## orhideja.

U maternici jeeeeeee  
Velicina 0.42
Cekam 10h i nalaz bete

----------


## dazler

Orhideja  :Very Happy: 
rekla sam ti nema pravila,vidiš da je sve ok

----------


## bubekica

:Very Happy: 
Sto se tocno vidi?

----------


## Frćka

*Orhideja* super da nije vanmaternička! :Very Happy:  Beta ti je očigledno prešla 1000! Šta se vidi, jel to gestacijska ili plod? :fige: 
Ja nemam već dugo nikakvih simptoma trudnoće, meni je danas 9+1 po punkciji, cijeli tjedan brljavljenje, trbuh ravan ko daska, cice kao uvjek, nema ih! Danas popodne uzv jer mi dr. moja neda uputnicu za sutra dok me ne pregleda!

----------


## nina70

Orhideja  :Very Happy: 

Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

orhideja,

što je točno dr vidjela? na što se odnosi ovo 0.42? je li to možda 0,42 cm za gestacijsku vrećicu, za žumančanu vrećicu ili možda za embrij? ako je to embrij od 0,42 cm je li kuca srce?

pitaj dr da ti objasni kad bueš donosila nalaz bete.

----------


## riba76

frćka.....  :Heart: 

orhideja - ajmeeeeeeeee

----------


## Nera29

svima kojima treba saljem puno  ~~~~~~~~~ i <3<3<3<3<3

mravak beta ti je bas wow! ( pisem tu da ne zacatavam onu temu)

----------


## orhideja.

reagensa za betu nema... tek kad sam došla po nalaz-onda mi rekli. mogli su bit pametniji pa jutros reći-otišla bi negdje dalje. 
tako da ću saznat betu od danas--tek u utorak. Pojma nemam nisam od olakšanja i šoka ni znala gdje sam ni što da pitam. 
To nešto je 0,42 (srce ne kuca-nisam čul ni pitala) u nedjelju idem ponovno na uzuv--onda budem više informirana. 
Ponovno sam počela s utrogestanima i mirovanjem
na pregledu uz doktora je bila žensak koja je na stažu..mislim da je njoj rekao--vidiš to ti je plod..mislim

----------


## Mali Mimi

> reagensa za betu nema... tek kad sam došla po nalaz-onda mi rekli. mogli su bit pametniji pa jutros reći-otišla bi negdje dalje. 
> tako da ću saznat betu od danas--tek u utorak. Pojma nemam nisam od olakšanja i šoka ni znala gdje sam ni što da pitam. 
> To nešto je 0,42 (srce ne kuca-nisam čul ni pitala) u nedjelju idem ponovno na uzuv--onda budem više informirana. 
> Ponovno sam počela s utrogestanima i mirovanjem
> na pregledu uz doktora je bila žensak koja je na stažu..mislim da je njoj rekao--vidiš to ti je plod..mislim


Orhideja šteta da tebi nije malo bolje objasnio, ti si na VV?

Frćka a što se s tobom dešava nisam baš popratila sve?

----------


## orhideja.

Sokiralo je mene,jer sam ocekivala VM
Da.na VV sam,ali oni su na godisnjem,kao i mj

----------


## orhideja.

Sokiralo je mene,jer sam ocekivala VM
Da.na VV sam,ali oni su na godisnjem,kao i moj soc gin-pa sam nasl nekog koji je radio jutros....

----------


## Frćka

*Orhideja*sad se probaj smirit i dan po dan, nije vm i to je najvažnije, a svi se sad nadamo najboljem! :fige: 
*Mala Mimi* upravo krećem na uzv da napokon definiraju moje stanje! Javim se odmah poslije!

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (4)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini

*LISTOPAD 2013. (16)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
MajaPOP, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3xIVF, 2xFET)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
Iva TS, Slo, IVF
beb – san, VV, 1. AIH
TrudyC, VV, IVF (nakon 16xIVF)
ana-, spontana trudnoća
Tinka79, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
strategija, spontana trudnoća

*STUDENI 2013. (12)* 
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 2Xivf u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF) 
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF 
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF gemini
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF
suzzica, Betaplus, 1.IVF 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
dreamgirl, Betaplus, Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF)
Maybebaby, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)

*PROSINAC 2013. (2)* 
orhideja.,  VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
pirica, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 4xIVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 20.12. 
roan, Ri, 1. IVF 27.12.
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO  12/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
miny, PFC Prag, FET; 
Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET); slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); njanja1, Au, IVF (nakon 4xIVF), kameleon, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni  IVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xAIH); Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF);  Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; 
02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mona22, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xFET); tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI) 

03/2014: bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI);  bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xFET)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boogie woogie, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*,  d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, Dea2010, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me,  Iva28, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, KLARA31 , kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi,  magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MallaPlava,  MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mimadz , Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, nova21, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, paty, PetraP, piki , PinaColada, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606,  Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, sara38, sara69, saraya, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71,  s_iva, Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tina1986, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana,  valii, Varnica, vatra86,  vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

orhideja,
ti dakle ne znaš što je dr vidio na ultrazvuku? ne znaš na što se odnosi ona mjera od 0,42 što si napisala?

je li ti dr dao kakav nalaz na pismeno ako ti već nije objasnio ultrazvučni nalaz?

----------


## Inesz

cure,
znate li kako je forumašica lara39+?

----------


## orhideja.

GU in uter 0.42

----------


## orhideja.

GV a ne gu. Na mobu sam,pa me zeza..... znaci ipak swe pise-samo treba znat procitat.
To je ok ili?????

----------


## mravak

Frčka,Orhideja sretno u daljnjem razvoju situacije.... ovo čekanje stvarno nervira i živimo u strahu od bete do bete , pa od UZV do UZV....

Pirivca,Bruna, Crvenkapica ,roan, ..... da nas iznenadite sa lijepim betama u Novoj !!!!

Moja beta 17 dnt 1bl. je 4877  :Cool:  ... jos nevjerujem... sada nestrpljivo čekam 1.UZV da vidim malo treptavo srce......

----------


## jejja

Mravak super beta  :Smile:  nek ti proleti vrijeme do 1UZ..
Frcka nadam se da ce bit dobre vijesti...

----------


## Frćka

Nažalost mi sutra idemo na kiretažu! Plod je tu, ali srce nije prokucalo! :Crying or Very sad: 
Hvala svima na podršci, šaljem vam :Kiss: 
Želim svima sve najbolje, *Orhideja* drži se i naoružaj strpljenjem!
*Mravak* još jednom čestitke na prekrasnoj beti, za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

Frćka ,jako mi je zao draga,drži se...

----------


## Inesz

> GV a ne gu. Na mobu sam,pa me zeza..... znaci ipak swe pise-samo treba znat procitat.
> To je ok ili?????


Gestacijska od 4,2 mm, nije dobar nalaz za trudnoću od 6 tjedana.  :Sad:

----------


## innu

Mravak, pa bravo, čestitam!
Frćka, užasno mi je žao!

----------


## dino84

Frcka, jako, jako mi je zao. Drzi se  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

*Frćka*, drži se.  :Sad:  Već tvoj zadnji nalaz uz bio je loš znak jer se kod embrija od 4 mm treba vidjeti srčana akcija. Žao mi je da si morala toliko dugo živjeti u neizvjesnosti i strahu.

*Dino*, čestitam na lijepim vijestima. Želim ti mirnu i zdravu trudnću.


*Mravak*, čestitam na beti! Imaš li zaleđenih embrija?



Cure, svima šaljem tone dobrih vibri. Posebno našoj *Linaleni* koja je u bolnici.

----------


## jejja

Frcka grlim te draga  :Sad:  drzi se

----------


## tigrical

> *Frćka*, drži se.  Već tvoj zadnji nalaz uz bio je loš znak jer se kod embrija od 4 mm treba vidjeti srčana akcija. Žao mi je da si morala toliko dugo živjeti u neizvjesnosti i strahu.
> 
> *Dino*, čestitam na lijepim vijestima. Želim ti mirnu i zdravu trudnću.
> 
> 
> *Mravak*, čestitam na beti! Imaš li zaleđenih embrija?
> 
> 
> 
> Cure, svima šaljem tone dobrih vibri. Posebno našoj *Linaleni* koja je u bolnici.


Potpisujem sve!
Cure sretno!

----------


## tetadoktor

> *Frćka*, drži se.  Već tvoj zadnji nalaz uz bio je loš znak jer se kod embrija od 4 mm treba vidjeti srčana akcija. Žao mi je da si morala toliko dugo živjeti u neizvjesnosti i strahu.
> 
> *Dino*, čestitam na lijepim vijestima. Želim ti mirnu i zdravu trudnću.
> 
> 
> *Mravak*, čestitam na beti! Imaš li zaleđenih embrija?
> 
> 
> 
> Cure, svima šaljem tone dobrih vibri. Posebno našoj *Linaleni* koja je u bolnici.



X na sve

i ja se svercam

----------


## mravak

imam 6 blastocista.

----------


## Inesz

Mravak,
bit će i za treću bebu!

----------


## žužy

Draga *Frćka*,žao mi jako...drži se!

----------


## mona22

Frćka žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## mravak

> Mravak,
> bit će i za treću bebu!


uh,polako...ali 
od kada smo se vjencali mastamo o troje djece...tako da ima vremena... dr.je vec komentirao da cu do 40te dolazit po djecicu kod njih...

----------


## Inesz

ma Mravak,
možeš i iza 40-te. ja sam rodila u 42.

----------


## mravak

> ma Mravak,
> možeš i iza 40-te. ja sam rodila u 42.


i moja mama u 41. sestru i to treci carski...

----------


## riba76

Frcka....koja nepravda... :Sad:

----------


## saraya

Frćka draga :Love: drži se..
svim curama sretno dalje što batačekalicama i bilo kakvim čekalicama..nadam se da će 2014. biti svima uspješna...cure moje, samo hrabro naprijed...

----------


## orhideja.

> Gestacijska od 4,2 mm, nije dobar nalaz za trudnoću od 6 tjedana.


Malo veliko, ili??? Zašto me je onda vratio na utrogestan? hm....

Frćka, ajojj draga--drži se, znam da ti nije lako  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka sta reci, jako mi je zao.. Neka nama tuznicama 2014. Godina donese smotuljke...grlim te

Orhideja samo hrabro... Drzim fige za srceko

Mravak super za 6 komada...

----------


## Ledamo

Orhideja drzim ti fige  :Kiss:  Svima nek nova godina donese, ono sto vec dugo i zeljno iscekujemo..Evo cini se da sam ja zadnja koja u ovoj godini ima transfer..Buduci da je godina bila jako losa, ovo joj je zadnja prilika da se oduzi za sve to  :Smile: 
Jucer sam primila ovitrelle, danas pocela sa utrogestom..Osjecam se bas nekako bezvezno, ali sta je jako dobro, nemam ovaj put nikakvih bolova  :Wink:

----------


## kameleon

Frcka grlim draga, zao mi je...
Mravak,cestitam i~~~~~~~~ 
Koju si stumulaciju imala i koliko js?

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon jesi pikalica?

----------


## hrki

*Frćka* drži se draga  :Love:   :Love: 
*Orhideja*  :fige:  :fige: 
*Mravak* čestitam

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni danas   3dpt    :Smile:  
pozdrav   svima    :Wink:

----------


## kismet

http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...,d.ZG4&cad=rja

----------


## sretna 1506

> meni danas   3dpt    
> pozdrav   svima


Kakvi i koliki embrij su ti vraćeni?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Nažalost mi sutra idemo na kiretažu! Plod je tu, ali srce nije prokucalo!
> Hvala svima na podršci, šaljem vam
> Želim svima sve najbolje, *Orhideja* drži se i naoružaj strpljenjem!
> *Mravak* još jednom čestitke na prekrasnoj beti, za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Žao mi je,ali nažalost sve je vodilo ka tome,dosta nas je prošlo te nepravilne bete i na kraju kiretaže,moraš sad i to proći i onda u nove pobjede,drži se.

----------


## Inesz

Orhideja, 
pričekaj drugi ultrazvuk i tada pitaj dr o boliku i veličini gestacijske, je li se vidi i kolika je žumančana vrećica. Budući da si danas već 6+1, na sljedećem uz pitaj i da li se može vidjeti embrionalni odjek. 

Budući da se kod mpo-a točno zna vrijeme oplodnje i tako točno može utvrditi gestacijska dob, ovaj tvoj nalaz gestacijske od 4, 2 mm nije ohrabrujući jer bi gestacijska vrećica dijametra 4 mm odgovarala trudnoći između 4 i 5 tjedna. U tom periodu rane trudnoće gestacijakijska vrećica raste oko 1 mm dnevno. U 6 tt prosječni dijametar gestacijske je već oko 15 mm.

----------


## Kadauna

nije me bilo par dana. i evo..... frcka  :Sad:  zao mi je ali su cure vec sve i napisale, nazalost tvoj tijek od skoro pocetka nije ukazivalo na dobro... 

Orhideja - za tebe se isto bojim  :Sad:  ja bih se iskreno pripremila na najgore. Vec su ti cure napisale, nalaz bas i nije dobar

----------


## lberc

frčka,žao mi je
orhideja,nadam se da bude ipak na kraju sve dobro
mravak,čestitam beta ti je savršena
svima želim da nam druga godina bude puno bolja,da dobivamo jače stimulacije,više stanica,zamrznutih eskimića,plusića,velikih beta i puno bebica..

----------


## sara10

Draga* Frćka* jako mi je žao  :Love:  nadala sam se da može izaći na dobro, drži se draga, znam da je teško, šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Heart: 
*Mravak* čestitam, super beta!
*Orhideja* držim  :fige:  da sve bude dobro.

*Crvenkapice* draga, svu sreću svijeta ti želim! Kako se osjećaš 3 dnt?

----------


## sara10

*Crvenkapice* koliko je bilo oplođenih od 5 js-a i je li bilo šta za zamrznuti? Jesu ti trodnevni embriji vraćeni?

----------


## Snekica

Frćka žao mi je! Tolika neizvjesnost... pa na kraju kireta! Grlim draga! 
orhideja. kao što cure pišu, nije baš sjajna situacija, ali nadajmo se i držimo fige da se ipak situacija okrene na bolje!

----------


## Snekica

Mravak wooow čestitke! Nekako mislim da ćeš imati ipak trojke daleko prije 40. (beta i miriše da su se malo igrali pa podjelili  :Smile:  )

----------


## Mali Mimi

Frćka žao mi je,da se što prije oporaviš~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

> Mravak wooow čestitke! Nekako mislim da ćeš imati ipak trojke daleko prije 40. (beta i miriše da su se malo igrali pa podjelili  )


i meni je tako beta zamirisala kada sam je čula/vidjela....očekivala sam oko 1000 do 2000, i kada sam vidjela prvu 4 ....(pomislila shit 400 i nešto...nije dobro , opet biokemijska...a onda sam skužila da ima  brojki još...pa nisam mogla skužit gdje je točka .... zbunjena totalno....

Uglavnom , da skratim , sestra je rekla da je beta nomalna za jedan plod....šta god bude biti ćemo presretni....sada čekamo  :Heart:  ....

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala vam curke na podršci
*inesz* hvala na objašnjenju (svaki korak i sve više sam pametnija  :Laughing:  )

Nema meni nikaj--nego čekati... Nadala sam se biokemijskoj-razočarala se, pa je beta skočila-pa onda vm-ponovno se razočarala, pa je u maternici--uh,laknulo mi je...
Sad vidim da se slabo razvija--ponovno briga (a kao pokušavam bit što mirnija) , sutra sam na uz pa budem dokt pitala da mi swe objasni, čitala sam da su neke tek u 8, 9tt vidjeli plod i čuli srčeka. (po meni da nade nema--nebi me dokt vratio na terapiju). Svijesna sam da je slabo razvijanje situacije, ali uz swe kaj sam prošla --znam da su šanse male ,ali tračak nada uvijek postoji....

*frćka*  :Love:  :Love:  brz oporavak ti želim, i psihički i fizički

----------


## orhideja.

> i meni je tako beta zamirisala kada sam je čula/vidjela....očekivala sam oko 1000 do 2000, i kada sam vidjela prvu 4 ....(pomislila shit 400 i nešto...nije dobro , opet biokemijska...a onda sam skužila da ima  brojki još...pa nisam mogla skužit gdje je točka .... zbunjena totalno....
> 
> Uglavnom , da skratim , sestra je rekla da je beta nomalna za jedan plod....šta god bude biti ćemo presretni....sada čekamo  ....


Ovo je jedan od rijetki pozitivni šokova, prekrasna brojka.. čestitam,uživaj

----------


## kameleon

Vatra , od 4.1. Sam pikalica.., danas bila na uzv off record, sve ok..folikul lijepi desno20,lijevo 15,14dc...endo 11
Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~
Mravak ~~~~~~~ za srce il' dva...
Svima sve naj, da sto prije prodju ovi blagdani į pocnu se redati postupci

----------


## željkica

*FRćka* draga nemam riječi grlim jako  :Love:  čuvaj se drži se i skupi snage za dalje i nema predaje!

----------


## crvenkapica77

frcka   zao mi je   :Sad: 

mravak   cestitam  !!


meni su  od  5js  4  oplodjene bile,  nadali smo se   da  cemo sta  zamrznuti, medjutim   1  embrij je  bio  fragmentiran,
dva   dobra  (  ne znam  kakva  , nisam pitala,  po slici   cini mi se  8 st. )  i jedan  malo  losiji mozda  po slici  4st. , 
 ovaj  put  nisam pitala   koliki su  stanicni  jer  sam dugo u ovome  , sve  sam  prepustila   onome   gore  ...
odlucili smo  da  vratimo  3  embrija,  jer je  treci   slabiji  za   zamrzavanje

----------


## Loly

*Frćka* žao mi je, drži se draga!
*Orhideja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*Crvenkapice* sretno do kraja, zaslužila si <3

----------


## puckica

frcka zao mi je!!! 
orhideja draga drzi se!! meni sa 6+1 nije se vidjelo srce ali tri dana poslije, dakle 6+4 srce je tuklo i velicina je bila 0.63cm. 
mravak cestitam!!!
ja jucer isla na uvz, trebali smo ja i mm cuti nase srceko a na nase najvece i najljepse iznenadjenje culi smo 2 srceka!! kad nisam sletila s onog stola!! 
dobila sam najljepsi poklon pod bor!!!

----------


## mravak

> frcka zao mi je!!! 
> orhideja draga drzi se!! meni sa 6+1 nije se vidjelo srce ali tri dana poslije, dakle 6+4 srce je tuklo i velicina je bila 0.63cm. 
> mravak cestitam!!!
> ja jucer isla na uvz, trebali smo ja i mm cuti nase srceko a na nase najvece i najljepse iznenadjenje culi smo 2 srceka!! kad nisam sletila s onog stola!! 
> dobila sam najljepsi poklon pod bor!!!


predivno,cestitam na 2 srceka !

----------


## vatra86

Puckica cestitam!!

----------


## bubekica

*puckica* divno! cestitam!

----------


## mima32

Frcka  :Love:  drzi se draga
Orhideja  :fige: 
Crvenkapice sretno dalje drzim  :fige: 
Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Malo mi je problematicno na mob. pretrazivat forum pa cu pitanje postaviti ovdje u nadi da je to ok jer je ovo ipak chat tema. 

Cure koje su na VV ili koje su ondje radile AMH molim pomoc. Gdje se nalazi taj lab.? Od koliko do koliko se uzimaju uzorci? Je li se potrebno najaviti ili mogu samo doc? Hvala

Da i ovdje pitam, kad radite markere na HIV i hepatitise, koje hepatitise sve radite?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure samo da posaljem tuznicama zagrljaj i cestitam novim trudnicama i da u novoj godini docekate velike trbuhe i bebice kraj sebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Snekica

puckica čestitam! Sva neka čuda ovih dana  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*puckica* čestitam!

*Crvenkapice* sretno!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrve čvrsto prime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## orhideja.

Moja gv 5.0
Swijesna sam koliko se slabo razvija...u utorak idem ponovno....mmislim da onda budemo znali puno vise.mozda i swe.jer ce bit i uz i bete
Po ovome-mislite da mi je kiretana neizbjezna(ili postoji drugaciji nacin)???

----------


## mostarka86

> puckica čestitam! Sva neka čuda ovih dana


x

*frćka,* žao mi je što je na kraju ovako ispalo  :Sad:  drži se
*mravak*, ovo je beturina, čestitam  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srceko (ili dva-tri :))
*crvenkapic*e držim i ručne i nožne  :fige: 
*orhideja*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srceko...
*kameleon*,~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikanje u N.G.

Sjećam se kada sam prošle godine u ovo doba pisala ovdje i govorila da je 2013.naša godina. Sada se već pitam i slutim, koliko ću još godina izgurati i započinjati nove sa istom rečenicom. Ali nada mora biti tu i tjerati me naprijed. I do kraja 2014.ću da živim u vjerovanju da je moja 2014.godina.

Drage moje, želim Vam od srca sve najljepše u Novoj godini, da sve što poželite ostvarite, zdravlja, ljubavi, sreće, bome i love za postupaka  :Smile:  i što više mirisnih smotuljaka, jer mi ne tražimo puno od života, kroz ovo smo to naučile, dovoljna nam je jedna mrvica da budemo najsretnije. 
Ljubi vas, vaša Mostarka  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

orhideja žao mi je što se ne razvija kako treba. U vezi tvog pitanja mislim da se može čekati do izvjesnog vremena da se tijelo samo očisti ako se ne bude situacija popravila, puno ovisi o tebi i tvom dr.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  da  vas  pitam   ,  mozel   se  imat  upala  mjehura,   ili  mokracne   cijevi   ako je  urinokultura   sterilna  ?  
imao tko takav   slucaj ?

----------


## Frćka

> orhideja žao mi je što se ne razvija kako treba. U vezi tvog pitanja mislim da se može čekati do izvjesnog vremena da se tijelo samo očisti ako se ne bude situacija popravila, puno ovisi o tebi i tvom dr.


*Orhideja* potpisujem Malu Mimi! Moj dr.se nadao kao i ja, a moje tijelo je izdržalo, pa smo čekali sve dok nismo bili sigurni da se čudo nažalost neće desiti! Tako smo dogurali do 9+2tt! Dosta ideš na utz u par dana, kako vidim treći ti je u utorak, svaka dva dana? Šta nije to malo prestresno i previše u ovoj ranoj fazi? Neznam koliko može dr. bit pametniji u utorak kad će ti biti 6+5, još je to rano za ikakve odluke, jer se još nije vidjela ni žv, niti plod danas? Sve može bit super naravno, ali za dva dana se neće baš sve pojaviti i ključni moment na kraju dali srce kuca! Bar ne u dva dana! Tako ćeš teško biti opuštena što je u ovoj osjetljivoj fazi najvažnije, a i najteže! Drži se draga! Oprosti što ovako pišem, sve mi je još friško i iz ovog iskustva žao mi je što sam išla na utz uopće prije 7tt, na 5+4 gestacijska, na 6+4 žv, na 8+1plod 4mm, nije ni čudo što smo čekali jer pomaka je bilo, a ja sam samo ludila...
Hvala vam svima na podršci, puno mi je značilo, od vas koje i ne pišete puno, ali kad treba tu ste! Hvala vam! Hvala i dr. što je on obavio postupak, bio uz mene i dao mi nadu za dalje! Od srca sam svima zahvalna, obitelj ste i kad je najteže ste tu!
Ja i dalje čvrsto vjerujem da će nam naši smotuljci doći i da nas ta sreća neće zaobići!
Idemo naprijed, idemo po njih! I jedva čekam, sve ću proć šta treba jer želim bebu!
Pusa velika svima i držim  :fige:  Možemo mi to!
*Puckice* veselje naše! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## orhideja.

*Frćka* drago mi je zbog tvog razmišljanja za dalje, naravno da budemo sve prebrodile samo da stignemo da cilja...
Idem na uzv jer 23dnt nije reagensa bilo za betu, pa idem u utorak po nalaz od 23dnt i radit novu. po beti se bude vidijelo da li vrijedi dalje čekati ili ne.
na uzv iden ponovno jer vec danas gv nije pravilnog i ljepog oblika kao prije 2dana i slabo je narasla. 
tračak nade u meni postoji, ali 99posto sam prizemljena i pripremljena na najgore.
tiješim se---bar se nešto događa....

----------


## paty

draga bubekica
 stavi me na sledećoj listi u 2 mjesec ovako kad se vidim da sam u čekalicama čini mi se da je to tako daleko.

----------


## dazler

Frčka svaka čast na pozitivi  :Klap: 
Orhideja  :fige: 
Crvenkapice mislim da može

----------


## clematis

Frcka zao mi je sto je tako na kraju ispalo, bas sam se nadala jednom malom cudu kod tebe.
Orhideja prije nego sam krenula u ove mpo vode nisam ni bila svjesna kaj se sve moze izdogadjat, to je uzasan stres i grlim te da ipak sve zavrsi kako treba.

svim cekalicama zelim da sto prije docekaju svoje punkcije, transfere i bete, trudnicama da imaju dosadne i skolske trudnoce.

A ja imam jedno pitanjce, naime na zadnjem pregledu kod dr ale sam bila 23. i rekao mi je da nadalje trudnocu vodim kod svoje socijalne.
E sad moja socijalna je na go do 7.1. i do tad nema pregleda  a i pitanje je kad ce me narucit na sljedeci pregled.
Sta vi mislite jel bi ja trebala jos koji put prije neg se sd vrati sa go ici negdje kod privatnika na uzv i pregled ili da cekam nju?

----------


## dino84

Clematis, u istoj sam situaciji kao i ti. Zadnji pregled kod mog MPO doktora je bio 19., a moja ginekologica je na godisnjem do 2. Njena zamjena mi je rekla da cekam da se ona vrati sa GO, da do tada ne trebam nikakve preglede obavljati. Silom prilika, zbog krvarenja sam zavrsila na hitnoj na pregledu i UZV dva puta. Ali da je bilo sve ok, cekala bih svoju gin da se vrati.

----------


## Vrci

Na pocetku sam ja imala preglede svaka 3,4tj. Tako da ne trebate zuriti

----------


## clematis

hvala curke, brze ste  :Very Happy: 
ma i ja sam to mislila, ali moj mm panicar misli valjda da svaki tjedan trebam ici na uzv.

----------


## Ledamo

Evo vratila sam se s transfera..od 5 smrzlica, samo su dva prezivjela odmrzavanje...Danas mi je vracena jedna morula i jedan malo losiji, ali ne i los embrij. 13.1 je test za trudnocu..Sad treba ova dva tjedna iscekivanja prezivjeti  :Cekam:  Saljem vam svima snazni zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## snupi

ledamo, da ti ovo bude pocetak naljepse nove godine, clemanis ja sam stalno isla svaka 4 tjedna sad od 27 tj idem na 3 tj.

----------


## s_iva

Frćka draga, žao mi je što je tako ispalo. Slabo rastuće bete gotovo uvijek tako završe. Samo, mi se nadamo čudu....
Orhideja, tebi želim da što prije definirate tvoje stanje, kakav god ishod bio! 
Puckice, divne vijesti!
Crvenkapice, Ledamo  :fige:

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala vam puno...bio bi to divan pocetak godine  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

> Frćka draga, žao mi je što je tako ispalo. Slabo rastuće bete gotovo uvijek tako završe. Samo, mi se nadamo čudu....
> Orhideja, tebi želim da što prije definirate tvoje stanje, kakav god ishod bio! 
> Puckice, divne vijesti!
> Crvenkapice, Ledamo


potpisujem  x ( malo se svercam)   :Wink: 

i da prijavim i ovdje betu 13 dnt blastica 362... sad strpljenje do utz, uh

----------


## kameleon

nera29  :Very Happy:  ..ponavljaš za dva dana betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću!!!!!!
crvenkapice, ledamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete
orhideja sretno sutra, da se riješe sve dileme,drži se ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nera29

Sestra na humanoj mi je rekla da ne treba ponavljat, u ri nisu bas jaki na ponavljanjima, nego samo da ce mi javit kad da dodjem na utz...

----------


## Sandra1971

Draga Frcka, jako mi je zao...drži se draga, saljem zagrljaj! Kako me dugo nije bilo, a da ne zaboravim nekoga- svima vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše postupke, velike bete i mirne trudnoće, a tužnicama zagrljaje! Da svi u 2014.ostvarite svoje najveće želje!!!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

drage  moje   SRETNA  VAM NOVA GODINA  
 nek  2014   svima donese   +  i visoke bete    :Heart: 
nek  tuge  i boli  vise  ne bude,  nego samo lijepe  vijesti   :Heart: 
od  :Heart:  vam svima zelim

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83487-N...nje-%C5%BEelje

----------


## orhideja.

Napokon i ja danas...u potpisu je sve...
Danas me ponovno pregledao drugi doktor.....u gv se vidi zv i maleni plod (s laganim titrajima)----zbog nervze i svega (pretpostavljam) mi nije htijeo reći mjere ni ploda ni ničegaa, po njemu je dovoljno što se vide lagani titraji... u petak bi se trebalo odlično sve vidjeti.
beta 12dnt 35, 14dnt 53, 19dnt 262, 23dnt 1441, 27dnt 3722
23dnt GV 4,2mm , 25dnt GV 5,00mm , 27dnt (6+1) lagani titraji , 30dnt (3.1.2014)
računa mi trudnoću 6+1 (po zm)
Sretna sam, ali s velikom rezervom, zabrinjava me beta te nepravilan rast gv i po meni spori razvoj (iako doktor me ohrabruje i govori da nije sve u matematici)
vaše mišljenje???

----------


## luna2

sve najbolje svima u 2014,da svi dobijemo svoje bebice :Heart:  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

Joj *Orhideja* mogu ti samo držati  :fige:  i poželjet najbolji mogući ishod! Dr. ti dobro govori, nije sve u matematici, a prerano je da kaže sa sigurnošću, naoružaj se strpljenjem i misli pozitivno! Mogu komentirat samo betu koja je dobra, raste pravilno po tablicama: < 1200 duplanje 48-72h; 1200 - 6000 duplanje 72-96 sati! Rast gv nemogu komentirati jer to neznam, iskusnije će ti reći više! Drži se!

----------


## Ledamo

Draga *Orhideja*, drzim ti palceve..misli pozitivno  :Smile:  Bit ce sve u redu  :Love:

----------


## sara10

*Orhideja* držim čvrsto  :fige:  da sve bude dobro.

----------


## Kadauna

joj Orhideja, mislim da ustvari sve i znas sama - meni i dalje ovo ne izgleda dobro, posebno kod nas gdje se ne bi trebala racunati zm nego punkcija kao dan po kojem mogu izracunati trudnocu - ti si danas 6+4 po punkciji ako ja to dobro vidim...... 

Voljela bih da nisam u pravu  :Sad:

----------


## orhideja.

I da se racuna 6+4 ok je da se vidi plod i otkucaji,zar ne??
Mene jedino sto zabrinjawa kako se na 6+2 nije vidjela ni žv,a danas se vec vidi plod.

----------


## lora82

pozdrav cure, evo i mene na vasim stranicama,želim vam sve najbolje u NOVOJ GODINI s velikim betama
ukratko prvi  6/2013 ,5 dan s 2 blastice, beta<1.2, i zaleđenih 6 blastica u 3 slamcice
          drugi FET 10/2013 ,5 dan s 2 blastice, beta 12 dnt=17,beta 15 dnt=1,2
          treci FET 29.12.2013,5 dan s 2 blastice,vaditi betu 13.1
  a sada naoružat se strpljenje i ćekati 
  Ledamo držim ti fige  i nadam se našem uspjehu  :mama:

----------


## maca papucarica

Orhideja, kao što si rekla, gledao te drugi dr (možda i na drugom aparatu?).
Ok je da se vidi plod i otkucaji ali plod mora i veličinom odgovarati tt.
Mislim da je stav koji si sama iznijela (sretna, ali sa velikom rezervom) dobar, a ja ti držim fige da tvoja trudnoća bude iznimka koja potvrđuje pravilo.

----------


## njanja1

cure treba mi pomoc...upravo sam dobila,skroz nesto malo,skoro pa nista,na planu stimulacije stoji da se sa spricama pocinje drugi dan ciklusa ako je pocetak ciklusa petak ili utorak,treci dan ako je pocetak srijeda i cetvrtak,a prvi se dan racuna ako je menga dosla do 18 sati...ja sad neznam u sta da ovo racunam,je menga a nije,a moja klinika ima zatvoreno do 7.1! uz sve mi je menga dosla dva dana prerano i zaboravila sam na estramon flastere...ima li iko ikakav savjet sta da radim,jer ako racunam ovo kao prvi dan sutra trebam sa spricama krenuti

----------


## Ledamo

Draga Lora dobro nam dosla  :Smile:  nadam se da cemo 13.1 zajedno ovdje napraviti festicu..to  ti od srca zelim  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

njanja, ja uvijek 2-3 dana po malo brljavim, rozkasto-crvenkasto, pa tek 3.-4.dan dobijem pravo, obilno, kako treba menga da izgleda. meni je mjerna jednica bol u stomaku, jer u momentu kada me jako zaboli stomak, to mi je znak da je krenulo ono pravo. 
kakva je situacija danas?

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel  decapeptyl utjece  na   test  za  trudnocu  ??

----------


## bubekica

> jel  decapeptyl utjece  na   test  za  trudnocu  ??


ne. kad piskis?

----------


## crvenkapica77

stvarno mi je  bitno  jel  to istina  , dobila sam  decapeptyl   u nedjelju  kad  mogu radit  test
znaci  ne moze  od  njega biti  lazno pozitivan  ??

----------


## Nera29

ko sto je i bubekica rekla decapeptyl ne utjece na test. ako nisi dobila nista osim toga nakon transfera test mozes radit 9 dnt petodnevnih embrija i 11 dnt trodnevnih, sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Crvenkapice ja sam test radila 9 dnt trodnevnoga e. Znam da je bubekica petodnevnog radila 7 dnt kad joj je pokazalo blijedu crticu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ma ja sam u prošloj trudnoći radila test 7 dpt 3 dnevni embrij pa je pokazalo crticu, nisam tada dobivala nikakve inekcije nakon transfera,lako meni za to nego me zanima taj decapeptyl

----------


## mima32

Ne moze, na test mogu utjecati samo lijekovi koji sadrze hcg a decapeptyl ga ne sadrzi. Drzim  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

> Crvenkapice ja sam test radila 9 dnt trodnevnoga e. Znam da je bubekica petodnevnog radila 7 dnt kad joj je pokazalo blijedu crticu.


6dnt  :Wink: 

Crvenkapice, hoce li i ovaj put tako rano? Ili vec jesi?  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Dobro, jesi piskila ili kaj?
Cure su ti odgovorile, a ti nas drzis napetima  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Nekako mislim da je radila i ima crticu al da nemre vjerovat. Al to ke samo moj filing i nadam se da je dobar  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

crvenkapice77  :fige:

----------


## s_iva

> Nekako mislim da je radila i ima crticu al da nemre vjerovat. Al to ke samo moj filing i nadam se da je dobar


I ja imam taj filing!

----------


## vatra86

Crvenkapice obraduj nas lijepim vijestima...  :fige: 

Bubi  :Wink:

----------


## Ledamo

Bojim se da ni ovaj put nije uspjelo, pogotovo zbog stresa kojeg sam imala u novogodisnjoj noci.Otislismo kod prijatelja, mirno docekali novu i kad smo se vratili, shvatili smo da smo imali posjetitelje...opljackani smo..trudila sam se biti mirna, al nisam uspjela..bojim se da ce psiha utjecati..kad bi trebala biti implementacija, ako se radi o transferu morule 5.dan..
Crvenkapice drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ledamo   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da   sve  bude u redu 


  imam  crticu    jutros,   i  to se  dobro vidi,  9dpt  
stalne   grceve  u trbuhu juce  i danas  ,  menstrualne  bolove   ,  bilo je  i crvene   krvi  sinoc,jutros  smedjeg,
  ma  ima svega   kod mene  , beta  ce  ipak biti   7.1

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapice* cvrsto cvrsto drzim fige za veliku betu!

----------


## clematis

> ledamo   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da   sve  bude u redu 
> 
> 
>   imam  crticu    jutros,   i  to se  dobro vidi,  9dpt  
> stalne   grceve  u trbuhu juce  i danas  ,  menstrualne  bolove   ,  bilo je  i crvene   krvi  sinoc,jutros  smedjeg,
>   ma  ima svega   kod mene  , beta  ce  ipak biti   7.1



odlicno, drzim fige da 7-og bude visoka beta.  :Klap: 
a za ovo boluckanje i krvarenje iš iš.

----------


## clematis

> Bojim se da ni ovaj put nije uspjelo, pogotovo zbog stresa kojeg sam imala u novogodisnjoj noci.Otislismo kod prijatelja, mirno docekali novu i kad smo se vratili, shvatili smo da smo imali posjetitelje...opljackani smo..trudila sam se biti mirna, al nisam uspjela..bojim se da ce psiha utjecati..kad bi trebala biti implementacija, ako se radi o transferu morule 5.dan..
> Crvenkapice drzim fige


ne mogu ni zamisliti kako si se osjecala nakon provale u stan. Nadam sre da se nece odraziti na embrijic i da ce sve proteci kako treba. drzim fige.

----------


## Mury

Crvenkapice, do neba i natrag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ovaj put je to to...i to imam feleng da su blizici,i po crtici,i krvruckanju...meni je zadnji put vecer prije bete bilo neko krvaruckanje i uzasni menstrualni bolovi,da bi sutradan beta bila 4452!!!

----------


## Zima77

Tako je i meni bilo i vidiš potpis sretno ,,,

----------


## anddu

> kad bi trebala biti implementacija, ako se radi o transferu morule 5.dan..
> Crvenkapice drzim fige


Nije implementacija nego implantacija a odgovorila sam ti na pdf-u Nakon transfera

----------


## lora82

*Ledamo* bas mi je zao za sto si morala proživit taj stres,otprilike te razumim jer sam i ja proživila sličnu situaciju lani, al 
 nema toga sta mi zene ne mozemo pretrpit i virujen da  ce sve to bit dobro.
 Znas kako kažu nesto das nesto dobijes,e pa sad je red da dobijes  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Ledamo nadam se da ce vas beta obradovati

Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoku betu

----------


## s_iva

Crvenkapice  :fige:

----------


## s_iva

Vatra, jesu li ti stigli nalazi (kariogram ploda)?

----------


## kameleon

orhideja  :fige:  na najjače!!
crvenapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, plusić je već  :Smile: ...sretno dalje..
ledamo baš mi je žao..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malu mrvicu!!
lora82~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!!!!!!
i svima ostalima koje sam zaboravila puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~, trudnicama vesele uzv-e i mirne trudnoće!!!
čekalicama da što prije prođe vrijeme.... :Smile: 
ja od prekosutra pikalica!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

Nekad samu sebe iznenadim odakle mi snagae za dalje, poslije svih udaraca u zivotu...ali zasjat ce meni, svima nama sunce...jos uvijek vjerujem u to  :Kiss:  sretno vam drage moje hrabrice

----------


## prava ovčica

8+2 nema otkucaja...  :Sad: 
Jesam se brinula i bila u strahu, ali ova dva mjeseca su mi bila najljepsa u zivotu... i stvarno neznam kako se sad opet dici..
Kontrola 9tt, tada cu valjda saznati sto mi slijedi, ali ako koja zna.. ceka me kiretaza s obzirom da nisam procurila??

----------


## jojo

*crvenkapice* neka ti početak godine bude najbolji šta može :Very Happy: 
*ledamo* probaj se sad ne živcirat, šta je-tu je, fokusiraj se na najbitnije, znam da ružno zvuči ali materijalne stvari će te već nadoknaditi i držim palčeve da ovaj postupak bude dobitan

----------


## žužy

> 8+2 nema otkucaja... 
> Jesam se brinula i bila u strahu, ali ova dva mjeseca su mi bila najljepsa u zivotu... i stvarno neznam kako se sad opet dici..
> Kontrola 9tt, tada cu valjda saznati sto mi slijedi, ali ako koja zna.. ceka me kiretaza s obzirom da nisam procurila??


Joj ovčice,jako mi je žao :Sad:  :Love: 
Mene je dr poslao na kiretažu dan nakon što smo utvrdili da srce više ne kuca..budeš čula kad dođeš na kontrolu,al da,vjerojatno peš odma na kir.

----------


## Ledamo

> *crvenkapice* neka ti početak godine bude najbolji šta može
> *ledamo* probaj se sad ne živcirat, šta je-tu je, fokusiraj se na najbitnije, znam da ružno zvuči ali materijalne stvari će te već nadoknaditi i držim palčeve da ovaj postupak bude dobitan


U prvom trenutku sam se brinula zbog materijalnih stvari, al me je brzo proslo..sve ce se to nadoknaditi (novac za transfer je tu  :Wink:  )..ali onda poslije me je vise bolilo sto je to bilo bas sad :S kad sam htjela bez nervoze i stresa proci ovo sve..
Draga *ovcice*, uzasno mi je zao..zelim ti mnogo snage da lakse prebrodis gubitak  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> 8+2 nema otkucaja... 
> Jesam se brinula i bila u strahu, ali ova dva mjeseca su mi bila najljepsa u zivotu... i stvarno neznam kako se sad opet dici..
> Kontrola 9tt, tada cu valjda saznati sto mi slijedi, ali ako koja zna.. ceka me kiretaza s obzirom da nisam procurila??


jako mi je zao, isto sam prosla   u 4mj,   6tj   culi malo srce,  manje nego   inace u tom tjednu  , brinula sam se  sto je malo,  ali dobro  kucalo je
sl.uzv   u  9tj   srce  ne kuca   vise,  po mjerama  stalo je jos  u 6tj,  
bilo mi je najgore  sto moram na   kiretazu,  pitala sam  dr.   jel   mogu cekat  da  samo  ode   ali  ne ,  ako nisam  prokrvarila   do tada  ni necu, nema se  sta  cekat,  

u ovim svojim  dugogodisnjim  borbama  prosla  sam   najgore,  porod  bez bebe  u narucju  i  kiretazu  ,
drz se   ,  i ja sam  bila  na dnu  2x    i opet  sam  se  digla

----------


## bubekica

*prava ovčice* zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Bab

ovčice draga, jako mi je žao zbog svega što prolaziš.
Iz mog iskustva, kada smo utvrdilida srce ne kuca na 10+5 dr je rekao da nema druge nego na kiretažu s obzirom na veličinu ploda. Na zahvat sam išla 4 dana nakon kobnog uzv-a.
Drž'se draga...nakon početne tuge i šoka, ja sam se dignula još jača u svojoj želji za bebom. I samo me novi postupak u potpunosti umirio. 
Želim tako i tebi...i da ti idući postupak završi kao moj...sa barem jednom srećicom.

Crvenkapice, čestitam ti na plusiću...to je jedan veliki korak prema tvom cilju. I vjerujem ti da si u strahu i nevjerici nakon svega, ali ja se iskreno nadam da si ispucala sve negativne stvari i da sad slijedi samo ono lijepo. Držim fige za veliku betu u utorak i da te iznenade duplići i nadoknade svu tugu koju imaš u sebi.

Ja sam test radila 6 dnt 2 blastice i crta je bila i više nego vidljiva a beta je 8 dnt bila 116.
Ako ipak odlučiš ranije izvadit betu javi nam.

----------


## lora82

*ovčice*baš mi je žao

 ja sam ET imala 29.12 i do sad *nisam* imala apsolutno nikakvih simptoma,suta idem po drugu injekciju bhcg-a,
 kupila sam preko interneta 5o kom testera za trudnocu pa se svaki dan zabavljam ,bas me interesira oceli se
 i kad pojavit crtice....
 sve u svemo ovo vrime tako sporo prolaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mravak

ovčice nizmjerno mi je zao

----------


## prava ovčica

Hvala vam drage moje na podrsci.. 
ovo danas me sokiralo, doslovno sam se raspala na onom stolu, a oni me salju krv vaditi, pa ginekologu, pa ponovo
u petrovu.. Jedva sam docekala da dodjem kuci da dusu isplacem  :Sad: 
Nista, treba se sad ponovno skupiti, ceka me jos taj zadnji uzv.. i trenutno me strah te kiretaze, ali ne zbog samog
postupka vec zbog cinjenice da moram cekati 6 mj za novi postupak...? To istina?
Postoji li sansa da me puste doma da tijelo to samo odradi..?

----------


## Bab

ovčice, meni je moj gin rekao da trebam pričekati 3-4 ciklusa iza kiretaže za sljedeći postupak. Ja sam mengu dobila tek dva mjeseca nakon kiretaže, pa još tih par mjeseci...ali ja sam si uzela malo dužu pauzu od točno godinu dana između dva postupka jer mi je psiha bila na totalnom dnu i trebalo mi je vremena da se pomirim da moje točkice više nema. Tek kad sam mogla normalno nekome ispričati šta se desilo bez da krenu suze znala sam da sam spremna na novi pokušaj. I taj sljedeći postupak je urodio plodom i evo, moje male ljubavi sad spavaju u kindačima kraj mene. I tebi želim takav scenarij.
Iskreno, sumnjam da će te doktor pustiti bez kiretaže, ali nikad se ne zna.
Moja bebica je bila velika 2 cm kad je srčeko stalo i reko mi je da je prevelika da ju pustimo da ode sama jer bi moglo doći do sepse itd.
Hrabro i drž'se kako god bude.

----------


## vatra86

> Vatra, jesu li ti stigli nalazi (kariogram ploda)?


Plod su slali samo na PHD koji je pokazao infekciju posteljice i plodovih ovoja, i da je plod bio zenski i da je bila potpuno zdrava.. 

*kameleon*  :Klap: 

*ovčica* itekako ces se dignuti draga, isplaci i kreni dalje, barem sam ja tako nakon poroda u 21 tt i kiretaze koja je najbolje iskustvo u cijeloj prici jer sam se tako dobro naspavala u anesteziji koja je trajala mozda 20 min.. nema nam druge nego ici dalje ili zatvoriti se u kucu i plakati po par mjeseci pa mozda zavrsiti  i na neki tabletama... e i meni su rekli da mogu krenuti nakon 3 mjeseca, ali dok napravim sve pretrage ponovno, proci ce mi i 6 mj.. samo hrabro!!!

----------


## s_iva

Ovčice, jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Nemoj se bojati kiretaže. Ako je radiš u Petrovoj traži opću anesteziju. Ne znam na kojem si odjelu i kod kojeg dr,, ali meni su na PT1 rekli da oni već odavno svima rade pod općom anestezijom.
Nakon kiretaže možeš nakon 3-6 mjeseci opet u postupak. Meni je uvijek fizički oporavak brz, za psihički treba malo dauže - ali, vidjet ćeš, ubrzo ćeš shvatiti da će samo nova trudnoća izliječiti tvoje ranjeno srce i poželjet ćeš da što prije prođe tih nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## s_iva

Vatra, što ima novo kod *kameleona*? Nisam uspjela pohvatati.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Hvala vam drage moje na podrsci.. 
> ovo danas me sokiralo, doslovno sam se raspala na onom stolu, a oni me salju krv vaditi, pa ginekologu, pa ponovo
> u petrovu.. Jedva sam docekala da dodjem kuci da dusu isplacem 
> Nista, treba se sad ponovno skupiti, ceka me jos taj zadnji uzv.. i trenutno me strah te kiretaze, ali ne zbog samog
> postupka vec zbog cinjenice da moram cekati 6 mj za novi postupak...? To istina?
> Postoji li sansa da me puste doma da tijelo to samo odradi..?


Žao mi je jako,prošla sam to,uzv bez otkucaja srca i nakon 3 dana,najbolnija 3 dana jer sam znala da nosim u sebi nešto što ne valja i što mora van,i pitala sam dr. ima li šta da mi da da prođem bez kiretaže jer sam je se užasavala ali rekao je da se to mora kiret.,onda obavi sve te nalaze i govorila sam bar da prokrvarim da po nečemu kao vidim da nije u redu,ali ne išla sam na stol skroz čista i suha i poslije kiretaže govorim aj dobro sad sam i to prošla jer nažalost znam da svaka 2-3 trudnoća tako završi.Oporaviš se brzo i ideš dalje jer ima dosta snage u nama.

----------


## njanja1

Dobro jutro
ja sam na kraju racunala srijedu kao pocetak menge jer u utorak vise nista nije na ulosku bilo,tako da danas krecem sa stimulacijom,krecem sa decapepty veceras...sutra ujutro 300ml puregona,navece opet decapepty i 150 merionala!odustala sam od prirodnjak nesto mi stomak moj kaze kako mi ipak treba stimulacija  :Smile: ,a stomak uvijek treba poslusati! ova moji su jos uvijek na godisnjem a ja se sjetila kako su mi rekli da mi treba kortizon zbog lose imunologije,moja doktorica neda jer nezna sta ni kako! isla sam u madjarsku po ove silne sprice jer su kod nas abnormalne cijene,tko da sam si ustedila preko 2000€,dobila sam cak i progesteron sprice od jedne prijateljice,vidjet cu smijem li ih koristit nakon transfera,jedino nikako d prestanem pusit  :Smile: pa kako mi dragi bog da...

----------


## clematis

> Dobro jutro
> ja sam na kraju racunala srijedu kao pocetak menge jer u utorak vise nista nije na ulosku bilo,tako da danas krecem sa stimulacijom,krecem sa decapepty veceras...sutra ujutro 300ml puregona,navece opet decapepty i 150 merionala!odustala sam od prirodnjak nesto mi stomak moj kaze kako mi ipak treba stimulacija ,a stomak uvijek treba poslusati! ova moji su jos uvijek na godisnjem a ja se sjetila kako su mi rekli da mi treba kortizon zbog lose imunologije,moja doktorica neda jer nezna sta ni kako! isla sam u madjarsku po ove silne sprice jer su kod nas abnormalne cijene,tko da sam si ustedila preko 2000€,dobila sam cak i progesteron sprice od jedne prijateljice,vidjet cu smijem li ih koristit nakon transfera,jedino nikako d prestanem pusit pa kako mi dragi bog da...



Za stimulaciju i inekcije ti nemam kaj pametno reci. Za pusenje, znam kako se osjecas  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam krajem 8 mjeseca odlucila si kupiti e-cigaretu, vodeci se mislju da u obicnoj cigareti ima preko 40 otrovnih spojeva a u e-cig ima jedan  :Grin: 
I sad sam vec 5 mjeseci na tome s tim da znam ponekad ( jednom u tjedan-dva) zapalit obicnu cigaretu, ono uz kavicu sa pusacima. 
Probaj, kosta oko 250-300 kn i mislim da se isplati. Meni cak toliko i ne fali nikotin koliko samo taj osjecaj da drzim cig u ruci i otresam pepeo.

----------


## Frćka

*Crvenkapice* za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Prava ovčice* strašno mi je žao! :Love: 
Ja evo ležim nakon kiretaže doma, sve je fizički prošlo bezbolno, al sad sam ljuta jer prije dva dana su se pojavili strašni bolovi, juče na hitnu, ugrušci krvi u maternici, dobila tablete, ako do utorka se ne očisti s njima, opet na kiretažu! Ma stvarno ni ovo nije moglo proć bez problema! Baš me zanima jel to ostalo doktoru ili se naknadno pojavilo!
*Orhideja* javi se!

----------


## Strašna

Frćka grlim... :Love:

----------


## žužy

*Frćka*,još i to.. :fige:  da se bude sve samo posložilo do utorka.Tablete bi trebale pomoći izbacivanju ugruška. 
Jel nam *Orhideja.* danas ima uzv?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Frćkice    :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Iva ona je od sutra pikalica i to je dugi postupak

Frcka jbt draga, pa stvarno nam ne ide, ali ce ici ova god je nasa...  :Wink:  drzi mi se i da do utorka izadje van sve sta mora,pa da se mozes posvetiti svom psihickom oporavku. Pusu saljem

----------


## orhideja.

Ovčice grlim te draga, tek sad kad znam da nosim mrvicu u sebi....znam kolika je tvoja bol jaka, grlim te još jednom i želim ti da bude što bezbolnije i da se što prije oporaviš, kao što su ti i pisali--vjerujem da će ti to dat snagu i da ćeš još jače i više boriti se za drugu mrvicu koja će ti -vijerujem bar malo umanjit ovu bol...

*Frćka* draga (posebno si mi prirasla srcu)-valjda zbog našeg sličnog stanja, žao mi je zbog tvog ponovnog problema i držim fige da prođe što brže....nadam se da će terapija pomoć, da nemoras na stol ponovno (grrr ljuta sam ako je doktoru to promaklo)-stvarno nije fer :/

*Riba* i tebi mahh mah i poseban pozdrav,  :Heart:  držim ti fige za 13.1 i da što prije kreneš u postupak...

Ostalima također swako dobro tužnima zagrljaj, nestrpljivima i čekalicama koje čega-strpljenje, sretinima čestitke

----------


## orhideja.

što se tiče mene danas nam srčeko kuca pravo (31.12 se vidjeli samo lagani titraji)
po dokoru je to swe ok i obećavajuće  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> što se tiče mene danas nam srčeko kuca pravo (31.12 se vidjeli samo lagani titraji)
> po dokoru je to swe ok i obećavajuće


Joooooooj *Orhideja* šećeruuu! Joooj! Jupiii! :Very Happy:  Ma to se traži, odmah mi je lakše! Za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Datum pristupanjaOct 2011LokacijaISTRAPostovi1,905                                                                                             
> **
> 
>  *s_iva* prvotno napisa                      
>                  Vatra, jesu li ti stigli nalazi (kariogram ploda)?
> 
> 
> 
> Plod su slali samo na PHD koji je pokazao infekciju posteljice i  plodovih ovoja, i da je plod bio zenski i da je bila potpuno zdrava..



vatra,  isti  PHD  ko i kod mene    :Love: 


kod  kiretaze   trazite   opcu   anesteziju  ,   zar  poslije svega   da   osjetite  bol....ja se  nisam  dala  taknut  bez  anesteziologa  i  opce   , cula sam   svakakve   price   kako  kiretazu rade

----------


## žužy

> što se tiče mene danas nam srčeko kuca pravo (31.12 se vidjeli samo lagani titraji)
> po dokoru je to swe ok i obećavajuće


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Super!

----------


## bubekica

potpuno neocekivano sad stigao nalaz kariograma, uredan  :Smile:  i izgleda da cu skoro na vuk, s iducom mengom, hehe  :Smile: 

orhideja, super super!

----------


## mostarka86

> što se tiče mene danas nam srčeko kuca pravo (31.12 se vidjeli samo lagani titraji)
> po dokoru je to swe ok i obećavajuće


Konačno lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy:  vibram iz sveg srca, za svaki narednu stepenicu do vrha  :Smile:  
*Kapice*  :Very Happy:  juhuuuuuu

*Ledamo*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Frćkice*, grlim jako. Kud još i taj belaj, užasno mi je žao zbog svega što prolaziš  :Sad: 

*Ovčice* :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Bubekice, super!
Orhideja, lijepo ti je počela 2014.!

----------


## Brunaa

*Bubekice* divno da si opet tako brzo u igri, ovaj put nadamo se dobitnoj!
*Frćka* i *Ovčica*  :Love: 
*orhideja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## mravak

Orhideja,predivne vijesti!
Frćka,Ovčice jako mi je zao...
Bubekice ...da ti vrijeme do sljedeceg postupka proleti sto brze..

Meni vrijeme sporo prolazi do prvog ultrazvuka...ujutro imam gadne mucnine,i mislila sam da je to dobar znak dok nisam procitala ovcicu...joj,nikad mira...

----------


## anddu

> *ovčice*baš mi je žao
> 
>  ja sam ET imala 29.12 i do sad *nisam* imala apsolutno nikakvih simptoma,suta idem po drugu injekciju bhcg-a,
>  kupila sam preko interneta 5o kom testera za trudnocu pa se svaki dan zabavljam ,bas me interesira oceli se
>  i kad pojavit crtice....
>  sve u svemo ovo vrime tako sporo prolaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Crtice ti se mogu pojaviti i od injekcije BHCG-a pa crtice uzmi s rezervom

----------


## lora82

*anddu*  sta je najgore i jutros san bila po BHCG i sad radila test

  i nikad nisan vidila tu drugu crticu,ma da je i vidm nebi se oslonila na nju 

  al opet malo ćudno da pod BHCG bas nista,doduse treba vremena jer se

 mokracom izlućuje samo oko 25%

 al eto ima dana ai testera pa cemo se zabavljat.... :Laughing:

----------


## riba76

djevojke, ajme super vijesti ima!
sve vas čitam i svima držim fige, al ne stignem se javiti.
2014. je jaaaako dobro počela  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

*Orhideja*, divne vijesti  :Smile:  Cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## orhideja.

> Meni vrijeme sporo prolazi do prvog ultrazvuka...ujutro imam gadne mucnine,i mislila sam da je to dobar znak dok nisam procitala ovcicu...joj,nikad mira...


Hvala Vam svima-----sretna ja, ali još uvijek s rezervom...

mravak--pokušaj se smirit i što manje uspoređivat s drugima , svi smo mi različiti... 
stoga kako je meni mm rekao: "Ako ti je dokt rekao da je sve ok-sredi se i prestani tražit problem tamo gdje ga nema."
Meni su svi (većinom) očekivali drugačiji ishod...a pogledaj potpis...

Današnji komentar moga doktora:
"Zasad je swe ok--opusti se i uživaj, a dalje kako bude, (jer i ženi koja je prirodno začela 16-ti put ja na početku ne mogu prognozirat tijek njene trudnnoće), na to nemožeš utjecati. "

----------


## mravak

:Shy kiss: orhideja

----------


## ljubilica

pozdrav
Orhideja - divne vijesti!
Frćka, Ovčice jako mi je zao...
Curke, da li vi između postupaka obavljate kakve kontrole tipa UZV dojki? Iza mene su 2 postupka, idem u treći i želim se prekontrolirati, tim više što imam genetsku predispoziciju.
Ako idete, imate li koga za preporučiti?

----------


## bubekica

Ja idem na sistematski jednom godisnje, u okviru sistematskig je i uzv dojki. To idem preko CO, pa idem u njihovu polikliniku. 
Privatno mozda Eljuga?

----------


## žužy

Ja sam bila jednom,prije prvog postupka.Otišla privatno,platila 200kn i bila mirna.

----------


## linalena

Drage moje da vam se malo javim i pošeljem veliku pusu i Matejevu zahvalu na svim pozitivnim mislima, riječima i vibricama, hvala hvala hvala....čitala sam ali nisam mogla pisati

Frćka i Ovčice strašno mi je žao što morate prolaziti gubitak trudnoće i kiretažu, nadam se da ćete se brzo oporaviti

Orhideja, Crvenkapo čestitam djevojke

Bubekica super za kariogram, i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh na brdu

I svima puno dobrih vibracija i željica u postupcima, a s obzirom da sam ja do daljnjega u Petrovoj ako je kome nekaj dugočasno čekati može mi poslati poruku da se vidimo, naravno ako sam ja u dobroj fazi jer bude i loših a onda nisam dobro društvo

----------


## clematis

> pozdrav
> Orhideja - divne vijesti!
> Frćka, Ovčice jako mi je zao...
> Curke, da li vi između postupaka obavljate kakve kontrole tipa UZV dojki? Iza mene su 2 postupka, idem u treći i želim se prekontrolirati, tim više što imam genetsku predispoziciju.
> Ako idete, imate li koga za preporučiti?


Pa ja sam isla na uzv dojki, cak mi je i dr u klinici i rekla da bi mi mpo curke trebale ranije krenuti i cesce ( 1xgod) kontrolirat, a ona je fakat detaljna i sve voli objasnit. Ja sam isto kao i bubekica isla u sklopu sistematskog ali u Nemetovu. Ali mislim da mozes u bilo koju privatnu kliniku ici samo se dodatno placa. Ako neces privatno mozes trazit uputnicu i otici u dom zdravlja mup u zg, tamo ne bi trebala biti velika guzva.

----------


## boogie woogie

bravo *orhideja*, to je mali borac!! :Zaljubljen: 
Frckica i ovcica  :Sad:  tako mi je jako zao.... najgore je kad ti netko da, pa ti otme.... radije da ni nije bilo pozitivnog testa nego ta agonija  :Sad:  
*crvenkapica*, bravo na plusicu. Nego, nesto mi nije jasno. Zasto tako kasno beta? Zar nije tim klinikama u interesu da zabiljeze pozitivnu betu, ma kakva bila, jer im se to racuna kao trudnoca i dize stopu uspjeha. Naravno, postoji i ona trudnoca do bebe, al mislim da oni muljaju s tim statistikama i sve moje biokemisjke su im dizale statistiku. Tako da ne kuzim zakaj beta tako kasno.....

----------


## kameleon

ovčice, frćka  :Love:  žao mi je..držite se!!
mravak, crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!!!
orhideja  :Very Happy:  bravo za srčeko i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ dalje!!
bubekica  :Klap:  za nalaz!
njanja sretno pikanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
ledamo, lora  :fige:  za bete!!!i ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

> Nego, nesto mi nije jasno. Zasto tako kasno beta? Zar nije tim klinikama u interesu da zabiljeze pozitivnu betu, ma kakva bila, jer im se to racuna kao trudnoca i dize stopu uspjeha. Naravno, postoji i ona trudnoca do bebe, al mislim da oni muljaju s tim statistikama i sve moje biokemisjke su im dizale statistiku. Tako da ne kuzim zakaj beta tako kasno.....


Mislim boogie da većina klinika u izvješćima ipak bilježi tek kliničke trudnoće, tj. otkad prokuca srce.

----------


## boogie woogie

*Argente* da, nadam se.... jer mi se cini ovdje po forumu da je biokemijskih strasno puno, tipa da bi onda "pregnancy rate" bio blize 50%.... pa se onda i pitam sta katalonci prikazuju kao pregnancy s njihovih 80% uspjeha. mislim, to mi je ipak nemoguce. pogledaj temu sam otvorila o institutu Marquès.

----------


## boogie woogie

*FRcka, Ovcica*, sve one koje ste imate biokemisjku ili rani pobacaj, da vas malo utjesim http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11821093
kazu strucnjaci da su nam sanse vece slijedeci put! zato glavu gore i hrabro dalje! :Shy kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Kameleon, sretno s pikanjem! :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Svim tužnicama veliki  :Love: !!!!!!
čekalicama puno pozitivnih vibri za beturine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da za 9 mj grle svoje bebice!!!!!!!!!

veliki  :Kiss:  od mene i mog bucka!!!!!!

*Frćka* žao mi je jako! :Shy kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> bravo *orhideja*, to je mali borac!!
> Frckica i ovcica  tako mi je jako zao.... najgore je kad ti netko da, pa ti otme.... radije da ni nije bilo pozitivnog testa nego ta agonija  
> *crvenkapica*, bravo na plusicu. Nego, nesto mi nije jasno. Zasto tako kasno beta? Zar nije tim klinikama u interesu da zabiljeze pozitivnu betu, ma kakva bila, jer im se to racuna kao trudnoca i dize stopu uspjeha. Naravno, postoji i ona trudnoca do bebe, al mislim da oni muljaju s tim statistikama i sve moje biokemisjke su im dizale statistiku. Tako da ne kuzim zakaj beta tako kasno.....



mene pitas  ?   pa  ja   uopce   ne radim kasno betu   7.1  mi je  14  dpt  


mravak   ja  bi  npr.  radije   da  imam  mucnine   nego da  nemam,  kad  nisam imala   ni m.  od mucnina   imala  sam  spontani  a  kad  sam  imala  mucnine  bilo  sve  ok....mada  je to sve  od  zene   do zene  i nema  pravila,  ali ja bi radije  da  imam  mucnine   :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*kameleon*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitni postupak....i da ostanu smrzići za bracu ili seku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*crvenkapica77* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betuuuuuu  .....cijeli forum će se tresti !!!!

mučnine su me prošle, one cjelodnevne...sada malo ujutro i poslije OGROMAN APETIT ...7.1. imamo ultrazvuk.....

----------


## kameleon

hvala cure, uzbuđenje je preveliko, predugo sam  :štrika: 
13.1 ili 14.1. idem vaditi krv 2dc ako M dođe očekivano..prva folikulometrija oko 20.1. čini se miljama daleko, a zapravo će proći začas..
frćka kada ideš opet u bolnicu? drži se draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love: 
mravak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv i školsku trudnoću!!!!!
orhideja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje, da nakon ovako neizvjesnog početka slijedi mirna trudnoća, mazi bušu  :Kiss: 
crvenkapice,Ledamo,lora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine!!!!!

----------


## Argente

Svježim trudnicama čestitam i želim da odsad nadalje sve prođe u najboljem redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ovčice, žao mi je, nemam ti što drugo reći  :Crying or Very sad: 

Posebni pristrani  :Love:  mojoj sugrađanki Frćki, iako je otpočetka bilo izvjesno da će tako završiti baš mi je žao što ne kraju i jest...Super mi je da si zadržala duh, nadam se da ćeš proći bez rekiretaže (mada ni to nije kraj svijeta, bitno je da se sve svrši bez posljedica i po mogućnosti što prije) i da ćeš se što prije vratiti u igru.

I još jedne posebne vibre za našeg prebjega kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ op op op ovaj put dobitni!!

----------


## Frćka

*Željkice, Kameleon, Argente, sve žene* :Kiss: 
Samo da ovo više prođe da mogu dalje :Dancing Fever:  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Frćka* i *ovčice*, tako mi je žao. Šaljem vibre za što brži oporavak i da slijedeći postupak bude bingo.
*Kameleon* sretno u postupku od  :Heart: 
Velika pusa friškim trudnicama  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Pozdrav svima!

Evo došlo vrijeme da vam se i ja pridružim.
Sutra krećem s pikanjem.
Bubekice kad bude lista, stavi me !

----------


## vatra86

*Orhideja*  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!! zelim ti mirnu trudnoću!!!!

*Kameleon* sretno!! Znas da ti drzim ogromne  :fige: 

*Crvenkapice77*  :Very Happy:  za plus!! nek beta bude odlicna, a i trudnoća do kraja

*Bubekice* jel nas hoce ova godina?? Nekako je dobro pocela, mogla bi dobro i zavrsiti...

*Frćka* sve će biti ok... neces ti nama jos jednom na op.stol... Brzinski oporavak pa u nove pobijede, mozda budemo skupa..  :Wink: 

I naravno ostalim curama koje cekaju bete da nastave niz dobrih vijesti, one u postupcima neka bude uspjesno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

Arđo, u to ime  :pivo: , prebjeg je zbog više sile... :Undecided: ..
Ja sam neki dan sanjala da sam rodila curicu, ali nikako se nismo mogli dogovoriti oko imena  :Laughing:  
a danas me zove šogorica( ona ima blizance) da je sanjala da nosim četvorke  :Dancing Fever: 
ali mislim da je to sve radi velike želje cijele rodbine i mene osobno za našim potomkom..
ja sam suzdržana, iako podsvjesno zaista puno očekujem od ovog postupka,ali zar od onih prošlih nisam??
crvenkapice, ledamo, lora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!!
nina70, vatra, frćka  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

Za Crvenkapicinu danasnju veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Ostale nisam bas upratila,pa svima ~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## lberc

> Za Crvenkapicinu danasnju veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> Ostale nisam bas upratila,pa svima ~~~~~~~~!!!


potpisujem i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za crvenkapicu!!

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje svima želim da ova godina bude radosna i uspješna kao sto je i meni počela  :Smile:  
Lina tebi i tvom malom borcu šaljemo moja princeza i ja puno puno pusa.......
Vatra draga tebi posebno želim mirnu i uspješnu trudnocu u ovoj godini  :Smile:  
Mury draga i tebi od srca želim sve naj naj i da ti ova godina napokon donese sreću i dugo ocekivsnu bebicu <3 
Crvenkapice draga mislim i na tebe neka i tebi ova godina bude ispunjenje radosti i bebinim plaćem.  :Smile:  
Frčka nek ovo sto prije prođe pa ponovo u postupak <3 
Bubaba i moja Loly i vas dvije puno volim i želim vam isto da vam ova godina bude najljepša . 
Ma sve vas puno volimo moja princeza i ja i hvala svima koji su sve ove godine bile uz mene . Isplati se boriti jer ono sto nas čeka na kraju puta je neprocjenjivo bogatstvo i svaka punkcija i suza su vrijedni toga.... 

Moja princeza i ja vas sve puno volimo i šaljemo vam puno pusa <3 
Gabi.... Mare41..... Maco papučarice.. Mostarka... Tigrical... ma sve vas puno volimo  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

> potpisujem i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za crvenkapicu!!


i ja potpisujem !

----------


## sretna 1506

Crvenkapice sretno danas,očekujem veliku betu...

----------


## Loly

*corinaII*  :Heart: 
*MAMI 2* sretno s pikanjem!
*Crvenkapice* s nestrpljenjem očekujemo tvoju veeeeliku betu, nek bude sretno do kraja, zaslužila si!
*Mravak* sretno na uzv!
Svim ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## željkica

*Crvenkapice sretno danas!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## željkica

*Loly* kako si?jel se spremaš u postupak?

----------


## Nera29

Sretno crvenkapice! ~~~~~~~~~~~
I svima ostalima koji nes cekaju isto puno puno ~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Cure,sretno danas! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Corina* je to ljepo napisala i pobrojala svih! Pojačavam za *Crvenkapicu* danas!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

CorinaII  :Zaljubljen:  ,samo uzivaj!!!

Crvenkapice,cekamo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## mravak

Evo da prijavim da ispod moga srca kuca jos jedno malo srce...
Sada cekamo Crvenkapicu...

----------


## tigrical

CorinaII i Korina ❤❤

----------


## Frćka

*Mravak* :Klap: ! Sretno dalje, mirna ti školska trudnoća!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nera29

> *Mravak*! Sretno dalje, mirna ti školska trudnoća!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem  :Wink:

----------


## Loly

> *Loly* kako si?jel se spremaš u postupak?


Evo me draga, oporavljam se od operacije krajnika i planiram postupak u 2. mj (dobivam M oko 20.og). Još moram napraviti svježe briseve i markere, pa kod dr. na dogovor i nadam se da krećemo po bracu/seku. Ti uživaj sa malim anđelom, nadam se da si se lipo snašla  :Kiss: 

*Mravak* čestitam na malom srculencu!

----------


## s_iva

> Evo da prijavim da ispod moga srca kuca jos jedno malo srce...


  :Very Happy: 

Kapice, di si više????   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

Kad vidim koliko vas čeka nestrpljivo moju betu evo je 
596 , 14 dpt 
Idemo polako dalje ...

----------


## Loly

> kad vidim koliko vas čeka nestrpljivo moju betu evo je 
> 596 , 14 dpt 
> idemo polako dalje ...


Bravo!!!!

----------


## Nera29

Sretno dalje crvenkapice!!!!

----------


## željkica

*Crvenkapice  SRETNOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da sve bude školski!!!!!!!!!

*Loly*,evo snalazimo se svaki dan po malo učimo nešto novo, brz oporavak ti želim i onda trk po bracu ili seku!
*Mravak* čestitam!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Crvenkapice  :Very Happy:  sretno dalje!!

Mravak  bravo za srceko!

Corina bit ce, samo ti uzivaj u srecici..

Ljudi sve neka pozitiva, neka nam takva bude cijela iz dana u dan!!!! 

Pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

> Kad vidim koliko vas čeka nestrpljivo moju betu evo je 
> 596 , 14 dpt 
> Idemo polako dalje ...


čestitam i nek ide školski dalje!

----------


## Ledamo

Crvenkapice, supeeeer...cestitam ti od ♥ i zelim mirnu trudnocu..
Mravak, tebi isto iskrene cestitke  :Kiss:  za malo srdasce

----------


## Mury

Crvenkapice,jeeeeee,tako sam sretna zbog tebe,neka ti ovo bude najdosadnija trudnoca ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  !!!
Mravak,super za malo  :Heart: !!!!
Neka svima nama ovako dobro nastavi ova godina~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Crvekapice* :Klap:  Za predivnu mirnu školsku trudnoću!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Koji divan dan danas, bilo bi prekrasno kad bi svaka dva sata mogla napisati ovu istu poruku! :Grin: 
Neka nastavi ova godina svima u ovom prekrasnom duhu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Bye:

----------


## mravak

Crvenkapice predivna beta !!  :Love:  :Klap: 

cure hvala !

----------


## žužy

*Crvenkapice,mravak*,prekrasne vijesti! :Very Happy: 
Nek vam se nastavi dalje mirno i školski,uživajte cure!  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Crvenkapice, čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## lora82

*crvenkapice* čestitam i sreeeeettttnnnnoooooooooooo !!!!!!!
  Mravak,super za malo   :Heart:  !!!!!
* ledamo* kako se osjecas ???
  svima šaljem veliki  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## riba76

> *Crvekapice* Za predivnu mirnu školsku trudnoću!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Koji divan dan danas, bilo bi prekrasno kad bi svaka dva sata mogla napisati ovu istu poruku!
> Neka nastavi ova godina svima u ovom prekrasnom duhu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem  :Wink:

----------


## TrudyC

Crvenkapice - čestitam od srca  :Zaljubljen: 

Svima koliko vas ima šaljem malo trudničke prašine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ledamo

Draga Lora, evo dosla sam ranije s posla jer mi je muka, bas se osjecam kao da nemam mrvu energije u sebi..kako si ti ? Nadam se da koliko toliko podnosis ovo cekanje  :Kiss:

----------


## Nera29

Ledamo možda je taj umor dobitni znak! Držim fige da je !!! :Yes:

----------


## Bluebella

> Kad vidim koliko vas čeka nestrpljivo moju betu evo je 
> 596 , 14 dpt 
> Idemo polako dalje ...


Bravo  :Very Happy: 
želim ti puno sreće za dalje i da nakon svega sretno dočekaš svoje maleno zlato  :Heart:

----------


## frka

crvenkapice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

svima puno AltGr+1!

----------


## lora82

> Draga Lora, evo dosla sam ranije s posla jer mi je muka, bas se osjecam kao da nemam mrvu energije u sebi..kako si ti ? Nadam se da koliko toliko podnosis ovo cekanje


 *ledamo* ta tvoja mukica mi zvući obecavajuće  ,ja sam jos ovaj tj. na bolovanju,bila cam po bhcg u petak i od tada su mi 
 kućni testovi poćeli pokazivat drugu crticu al sve svijetlije i svijetlije tako da san je danas trazila po štapiću.
 tako da mi se cini ništa ni ovaj put.Što se tice simptoma do petka ništa (5dnt) a onda navecer oko 23 sata me malo jace probadalo a iza toga ništa više do jucer    navecer(8dnt) mi je bila mala muka a danas nista.
 Sve u svemu dosađujem se neda mi se nista radit :Raspa:

----------


## Ledamo

Lora, drzim ti fige da se crtica podeblja  :Smile:  ja cu ujutro uraditi test, mada ne mogu ni zamisliti da cu ugledati 2 crtice..to mi se cini nemoguce trenutno

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala vam  svima    :Kiss: 
nadam se  da  ce  ova  2014   svima biti  uspjesna   i  najsretnija   <3
pa  barem  da  ove  maratonke   ostvare   majcinstvo  u  ovoj  godini  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<3

----------


## lora82

*leadamo* sretnnnnnnnnooooo i brzo nam se javi sa* //*

----------


## hedoniza

> hvala vam  svima   
> nadam se  da  ce  ova  2014   svima biti  uspjesna   i  najsretnija   <3
> pa  barem  da  ove  maratonke   ostvare   majcinstvo  u  ovoj  godini  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<3


crvenkapice sretno i sad do kraja od srca ti zelim... <3

----------


## sretna 1506

> hvala vam  svima   
> nadam se  da  ce  ova  2014   svima biti  uspjesna   i  najsretnija   <3
> pa  barem  da  ove  maratonke   ostvare   majcinstvo  u  ovoj  godini  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<3


Da,da ova godina mora biti za nas maratonke dobitna.

----------


## dreamgirl

*crvenkapice* cestitam i puno srece za dalje!

*Ledamo*  ~~~~~~~~~~za dvije crtice sutra!

Nadovezala bi se samo svojim iskustvom sto se simptoma tice. Ja sam bila siguran da cu znati prepoznati da sam trudna ali sada mogu reci da nisam imala niti jedan jedini simptom, tako da cure ne brinite oko toga. Sretno svima u postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*lora* test ti je registrirao injekciju bhcg-a, ali to ne znaci da nisi trudna, samo je jos prerano. nadam se da ce crtice poceti tamniti ponovo.
*crvenkapice* cestitam na beti!
*mravak* bravo za srceko!
*ledamo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~
malo sam ispala iz price iako pratim s moba stalno. listica ce ici kroz koji dan...

----------


## Ginger

crvenkapice  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## amazonka

Crvenkapice, ovo je korak naprijed!
Želim ti puno sreće za dalje!!

----------


## Brunaa

*Crvenkapice* prekrasna beta!!!  :Smile: 
*Ledamo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mravak*  :Klap:  za uzv! ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.
Ostalim čekalicama koje čega hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Ja ponosno pišem da se posljednji mariborski eskimić izborio i danas, 6+6 imamo  :Heart: ! Svima koje čekate želim da što prije ostavrite svoje toliko željene trudnoće!

----------


## hrki

*Crvenkapice*,super beta ,držim  :fige:  da ovaj put sve bude školski 
*Brunaa i Mravak*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo za  :Heart: ,također sretno dalje.
*Ledamo*  :fige:  da beta bude ogromna!
Svim čekalicama šaljem puno,puno pozitivnih vibri i da nastave niz ovih supeeer vijesti

----------


## Frćka

*Brunaa* :Klap:  za dalje, mirno i školski ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ajmo, sljedeća, hoćemo jooooooš, plusići, bete, srčeka...!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## clematis

ajme crvenkapice koja je to lijepa beta~~~~~~~~~ za dosadnu skolsku trudnocu
Brunaaa bravo za eskimica i tebi saljem malo ~~~~~~~ da sve do kraja isto bude dosadno i skolski 
Mravak bravo za srceko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tebi isto zelim dosadnu i skolsku trudnocu

ZA sve druge cekalice drzim fige da uskoro krenetre u svoje dobitne postupke, neka ova 2014 bude puna ivf bebica.

----------


## clematis

ja sam danas opet uspjela uzicat uzv kod svoje socke i kaze da se bebolino lijepo razvija. Sad je 17 mm i srce kuca bas onak, cak i ja vidim bez da mi prstom upire na ekran.  :Very Happy: 
Sad moram cekat kombinirani za 4 tjedna, ali prije toga moram napraviti uk, zadnji put sam imala escherichia-u, popila antibiotike ali nisam stigla ponovo napraviti kontrolu uk jer sam u medjuvremenu krenula na stimulaciju.
Valjda bude sve ok s tim. Nego curke koje ste isle na kombinirani, znam da se plača 300 kn, ali da li trebam donijet uputnicu za pregled kod dr i ako da koju?

----------


## Lua

Crvenkapice iskrene cestitke i sretno do kraja

----------


## tina29

Crvenkapice bravo,bravo,bravo  :Very Happy: 
čestitke i neka stvarno ova 2014.ti donese nešto najljepše na svijetu,tvoj mali zavežljaj sreče!
sretno i svima ostalima i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba!

----------


## Argente

Crvenkapice čestitam, ovaj put sretno i sigurno do kraja!  :Very Happy: 

Brunaa, kakva je ova samozatajna objava?! Čestitam ti draga na malom snjegoviću!  :Zaljubljen: 

Vi sa srcima  :pivo:

----------


## bubekica

*Brunaaa*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*Argente*  :pivo:

----------


## spodoba

crvenkapo, neka ti je sretno!! cestitam i zelim ti dosadnu i predivnu trudnocu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

> *Crvenkapice*,super beta ,držim  da ovaj put sve bude školski 
> *Brunaa i Mravak*  bravo za ,također sretno dalje.
> *Ledamo*  da beta bude ogromna!
> Svim čekalicama šaljem puno,puno pozitivnih vibri i da nastave niz ovih supeeer vijesti


Ovo je tako lijepo sročeno pa veliki potpis!!! Sretno svima!

----------


## kameleon

Crvenkapice  :Very Happy:  beta je wow!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
Mravak i Brunaa čestitam  na  :Heart:  i želim vam školske trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ledamo, lora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bete !!!  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

> *Crvenkapice*,super beta ,držim  da ovaj put sve bude školski 
> *Brunaa i Mravak*  bravo za ,također sretno dalje.
> *Ledamo*  da beta bude ogromna!
> Svim čekalicama šaljem puno,puno pozitivnih vibri i da nastave niz ovih supeeer vijesti


potpisujem, divne vijesti...čestitam od srca i vibram za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ledamo

Test je nazalost negativan  :Sad:  tjesim se da je mozda jos malo prerano, al gubim vec nadu..

----------


## jojo

o pa draga *crvenkapice* čestitam, rekla bi Sevka - dobro došla u klub :Very Happy: , neka se nastavi školski.
*ledamo*~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta bude pozitivna, ne gubi nadu

----------


## Brunaa

> Brunaa, kakva je ova samozatajna objava?! Čestitam ti draga na malom snjegoviću! 
> 
> Vi sa srcima





> *Brunaaa*  
> 
> *Argente*


Hvala svima na podršci i  :pivo:

----------


## lora82

*ledamo* ništa nije još gotovo,u meno sve jos na istom nivou
 kad vadis betu,ja cu u petak?
 gdje si radila postupak i koji ti je po redu

----------


## mravak

Ledamo ,jos nije gotovo,ponovi test za 2 dana ili napravi betu ...

----------


## Ledamo

Ja zivim u Njemackoj, a ovo mi je drugi pokusaj. .a betu vadim tek u ponedjeljak. Mada sad idem u kliniku da mi dadnu bolovanje, jer se ne osjecam bas najbolje.Jel to psiha, neka viroza ili sta vec ne znam vise.Pa cu usput pitati jel mogu u petak vaditi betu Drzim ti fige, da sve bude dobro  :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

> Ledamo ,jos nije gotovo,ponovi test za 2 dana ili napravi betu ...


Nadam se Mravak...hvala na podrsci  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*Ledamo*,  :fige:  da je zbilja bilo prerano za testić i da će beta biti pozitivna i u punom sjaju!

*Brunaa*,čestitam!!

----------


## Bab

kapice, draga...nemaš pojma kolko me tvoja krasna beta razveselila...
Čestitam draga od srca i želim ti jednu prekrasnu trudnoću i najljepšu bebicu na svijetu.

Svim ostalim curkama sa pozitivnim testićima, betama i kuckajućim srčekima želim da sve prođe kako treba i da uskoro zagrle svoja mala zlata.

Ne stignem vas baš čitati jer mi moje srećice i ne ostavljaju baš nekog slobodnog vremena ali mislim na sve vas i želim vam da sve ostvarite najveću želju i iskusite najljepši osjećaj na svijetu.
Pusa od nas troje

----------


## ina33

Ajme, koja predivna vijest, čestitam, crvenkapice, krasna beta  :Smile: !!!! Neka se nastavi sve tako dalje!

----------


## bebi

crvenkapice čestitam od srca ,kao što kao što kaže jojo dobro došla u klub 
nek ti bude jako dosadno u trudnoći to ti želim od srca

svim ostalim curama želim sve najbolje  od srca da ostvare svoje želje 
ja sam 15+4 guramo polako ali sigurno 
pozz za sve

----------


## Kadauna

brunaa čestitam od  :Heart:  

Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje, nadam se da će ovaj put biti sve ok  :Kiss:

----------


## s_iva

> hvala vam  svima   
> nadam se  da  ce  ova  2014   svima biti  uspjesna   i  najsretnija   <3
> pa  barem  da  ove  maratonke   ostvare   majcinstvo  u  ovoj  godini  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<3



Za nas maratonke   :fige:  :fige: 
I, naravno za sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Brunaaa, divna vijest!

----------


## mag

> *Crvenkapice* prekrasna beta!!! 
> *Ledamo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Mravak*  za uzv! ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.
> Ostalim čekalicama koje čega hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> 
> Ja ponosno pišem da se posljednji mariborski eskimić izborio i danas, 6+6 imamo ! Svima koje čekate želim da što prije ostavrite svoje toliko željene trudnoće!


CESTITAM Brunaa.Ja sam imala slican scenarij kao i ti.Zelim da ti sve bude super,CESTITKE jos jednom.

----------


## sara10

*Crvenkapice* draga, čestitam ti od srca i želim mirnu trudnoću do kraja  :Very Happy: 

Bruna i mravak čestitke i vama! Svim ostalima, u kojoj god ste fazi, želim sve najbolje.

----------


## sretna 1506

Crvenkapice jel sutra ponovo beta?

----------


## mimi81

Cure sve najbolje vam želim u 2014., da vam svima narastu trbusi  :Smile: 
*Crvenkapice* baš mi je drago zbog vas, vibram za dalje ~~~~~~~!

----------


## Mury

Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danasnju poduplanu betu!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

*Crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Brunaa cestitam!!!

Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Cure ima li netko da je sad krenuo s pikanjem?
Već dva dana zovem Petrovu i nitko se ne javlja, a 1. uzv mi pada u nedjelju i rekli su da se moram javit.

----------


## snupi

mami koji broj si zvala?

----------


## snupi

ne stignem bas  pratiti! Ali zelim vam svima sto vise pozitivnih beta i puno novih trudnoca!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna 1506

Di nam je Crvenkapica,kolika je beta?

----------


## s_iva

Sigurna sam da je beta super, i da negdje slavi   :pivo:

----------


## Mury

Crvenkapice,osjedit cu cekajuc tvoju betu  :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

danas   16dpt   beta   1435     :Smile: ))))

----------


## željkica

> Crvenkapice,osjedit cu cekajuc tvoju betu


nisi jedina!

----------


## željkica

> danas   16dpt   beta   1435    ))))


toooooooo jupi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

> danas   16dpt   beta   1435    ))))


bravooooooo !! odlicno duplanje !

----------


## Mury

> danas   16dpt   beta   1435    ))))


Jeeeeeeeeee,neka se ovako nastavi do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!Ljubim te!!!! I ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve faze!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Ajme crvenkapoooo, bravooo! Samo nek nastavi po školski.....

----------


## Frćka

> danas   16dpt   beta   1435    ))))


Ma bravooooo! :Klap: 
Ja ću se sutra farbat! :Smile: 
Sve dalje školski kako je i počelo! :fige: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nera29

Bravo crvenkapice!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Crvenkapice cestitam!!! Sretno za dalje ~~~~

----------


## kika222

Crvenkapo od srca ti čestitam!!! :Heart:  zaslužila si da ovo bude dobitni!!!! Sretno vam bilo!!! 
Svima u kojoj god ste fazi sretno!!!!! Tužnicama zagrljaj :Love:

----------


## nina70

Crvenkapice, sretno ti do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Brunaa, mravak  :Very Happy:  za  :Heart:  :Heart:  Želim vam školsku trudnoću
ledamo ~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
clematis, sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

Bravo *Crvenkapice* za duplanje, neka se samo tako nastavi...zaslužila si nakon svega. Bravo, bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## lora82

bravoooooo   *crvenkapice* ćestitammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## lora82

* ledamo* kad vadiš beta ja cu ipak sutra vadit?

----------


## spodoba

Crvenkapo,isprazni inbox

----------


## frka

kapice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

> * ledamo* kad vadiš beta ja cu ipak sutra vadit?


Sretno sutra i javi nam se  :Smile:  sta test pokazuje? Ja cu tek u ponedjeljak vaditi, jos je dugi vikend preda mnom  :Sad:  
sretno Lora  :Smile:  drzim fige !!!

----------


## lora82

hvala,javim se al nece bit prije 13.00 sati
drzi se doc ce i taj pon. više  :Joggler:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice bravo  čestitam veliaaaaa beta  :Smile:  
Šaljemo puno pusa tebi i tvojoj mrvici moja princeza i ja  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Crvenkapice, sretno ti do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Brunaa, mravak  za  Želim vam školsku trudnoću
> ledamo ~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
> clematis, sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem! Sretno dalje!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

prekrasno *crvenkapice*, ajde drz se sad! bit ce, MORA!!!! napisala bi vibre al mi moja tipkovnica ne da, samo neki trokutici....saljem pozitivne vibrice preko snjeznih Alpi!!! <3

----------


## Loly

Čestitam draga *Crvenkapice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
*Lora82* želim ti isti scenarij  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Crvenkapice, super duplanje, sretno dalje  :Smile: !

----------


## tikica_69

> danas   16dpt   beta   1435


 :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Brunaa

> danas   16dpt   beta   1435    ))))


Odlična beta! Super crvena  :Klap:  sretno dalje!!!

----------


## s_iva

Kapice, super  :Very Happy: 
Lora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ledamo

Lora jel gotova beta ? Nadam se da ces nam se javiti s dobrim vijestima  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

Crvenkapice super beta i prekrasno duplanje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svima šaljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i maminih poljubaca ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svima. Zelim vam sve najbolje cure. 

Mi smo nakon 9mj. cekanja napokon trebali krenuti s nasim 2. IVF-om al mi se cini da ipak nece bit nista od toga. Trebala sam piti Klomifene 2x2, a kako imam dijagnozu endometrioze i zadnja 3-4 dana bolove u jedinom preostalom jajniku otisla sam na svoju ruku svojoj dr. da vidim ako je nesto nastalo da to ne hranim dodatno hormonima. Na UZV se vidi cista 2,8x3,2cm  :Sad: 
Dobra vijest u svemu tome je da je cista obicna a ne endo. Kod MPO dr. sam se sad narucila na konzultacije 20. pa cu vidjet sto ce on rec. Sto se inace radi u slucaju takve ciste? Kako je se riesiti? To je velika ili mala cista? Nemam iskustva s tim  :Sad:

----------


## lora82

evo da vam se javim 12dpt bhcg iznosi 2
a sad lagano malo stat pa u četvrtu borbu

*  više srece želim svima na forumu* i cure samo hrabro naprid

----------


## vatra86

Lora82 e bas mi je zao, pratila sam te.. Bit ce... Malo otuguj, pa glavu gore i u nove borbe...

Mima32 ja sam isla u postupak ali stimulirani sa folikularnom cistom i dobila 5 js, nismo ni znali da imam cistu, ali sad cu biti pametnija pa neka mi naprave uzv prije pikanja.. Ja bi ti savjetovala da ne hranis cistu hormonima, ali se ipak konzultiraj sa mpo, jer ta cista i nije bas mala..

----------


## Argente

mima32, pogledaj ovu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/37658-P...ije-zbog-ciste

----------


## mima32

Hvala vam cure. 
Ne bi je ni ja htjela hraniti. Zato sam i isla na UZV na vlastitu ruku. Inace mi je taman sredina ciklusa. 
A pisala sam i na toj preporucenoj temi pa se mozda javi jos cura s iskustvom

----------


## kameleon

crvenkapice  :Klap:  za duplanje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!
lora  :Love: , da sljedeći bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ledamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!
 :Kiss:  svima i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za čekalice...

----------


## Ledamo

[QUOTE=lora82;2550220]evo da vam se javim 12dpt bhcg iznosi 2
a sad lagano malo stat pa u četvrtu borbu

Draga Lora uzasno mi je zao...drzi se...nema odustajanja, nadam se i od srca ti zelim da ce 4.borba biti ona dobitna  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## piki

*crvenkapice* prekrasna beta  :Klap: ! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu, školsku trudnoću do kraja!
*lora82*  :Love:

----------


## clematis

> *crvenkapice* prekrasna beta ! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu, školsku trudnoću do kraja!
> *lora82*


crvenkapice cestitam beta je odlicna, odlicno duplanje. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dosadnu i skolsku trudnocu.
Lora82 zao mi je  :Love:  sad se malo odmori i na proljece po jednu malu zimsku bebicu.

----------


## Ledamo

Evo 12dnt test je negativan  :Sad:  U ponedjeljak vadim betu, ali sve je vec jasno  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  zao mi je   :Love:

----------


## Nera29

Cure zao mi je, saljem vam puno pusa i drzite se. Isplacite, odtugujte, sve sto treba da vam bude lakse. I drzim vam fige za daljnje pokusaje!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

*ledamo* i *lora82* žao mi je, držite se i hrabro narijed!

----------


## žužy

*lora82 ,Ledamo*,žao mi je.. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

*Ledamo i lora82* žao mi je...grlim...  :Love: 
Držite se!

----------


## bubekica

*ovom listom zakljucujemo 2013-u, s malom nadom da cu jos dodati Ledamo kad izvadi betu 

ukupno 81 ostvarena trudnoća!!*

molba metlama od pdf-a potpomognuta da ovdje kljucaju temu i otvore nove *obrojavanje 1/2014!*

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)*
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (4)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini

*LISTOPAD 2013. (16)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
MajaPOP, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3xIVF, 2xFET)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
Iva TS, Slo, IVF
beb – san, VV, 1. AIH
TrudyC, VV, IVF (nakon 16xIVF)
ana-, spontana trudnoća
Tinka79, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
strategija, spontana trudnoća

*STUDENI 2013. (11)* 
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF gemini
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF gemini
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF
suzzica, Betaplus, 1.IVF 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
dreamgirl, Betaplus, Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF)
Maybebaby, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
miny, PFC Prag, FET

*PROSINAC 2013. (5)* 
orhideja.,  VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
Nera29, KBC Ri, FET

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ledamo, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 13.01.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kameleon, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); MAMI 2 , Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 1xIVF)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO  01/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF);  Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; 
dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xAIH);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu;
nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF);
njanja1, Au, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET);
slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF);
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni  IVF); 
Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mona22, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xFET); tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI); paty, Ri

03/2014: bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI);  bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boogie woogie, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*,  d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, Dea2010, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me,  Iva28, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, KLARA31 , kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, lora82, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi,  magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MallaPlava,  manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mimadz , Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977,  nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, nova21, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, piki , PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606,  Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, sara38, sara69, saraya, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71,  s_iva, Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tina1986, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana,  valii, Varnica, vatra86,  vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## mostarka86

Bubekice, svaka čast  :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

Fajront!  :pivo: 

link na novu temu

----------

